# CZW Discussion Thread



## Lane

NOI vs Naptown in COD. Id love to see xOMGx back. Also Danny and Devon vs Scotty and Drake in Tangled Web. I like this years line up. Gacy is good enough in deathmatches and Lucky is terribly underrated in them. Also like that MASADA isnt in it.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I won't mind gacy as long as he doesn't advance, but I feel like he will. And lucky is very hit or miss with me. Especially in death matches. 

But I love the idea of Naptown Dragons vs. NOI in Cage of Death.


----------



## Lane

DJ vs Tremont is confirmed first round I believe. I expect the rest to go Takumi vs Havoc, Lucky vs Vortekz, and Mathis vs Gacy. Tremont vs Takumi, Scotty vs Mathis and Tremont vs Mathis as the finals. Mathis going to the finals would make sense do to his promo at BOTB and Tremont finnaly getting TOD would be huge. They had a really good deathmatch against one another a few months ago.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I thought I saw somewhere that lucky/Scotty was confirmed but I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Lane

Seems like Moore might of said it at Proving Grounds.


----------



## sXeMope

Overall, a lackluster lineup on paper IMO. Don't mind Masada not being in because he doesn't need to be in it and it gives someone else a chance to shine. Sucks to hear about his injury though, I was looking forward to Masada/Crist at Proving Grounds. Hopefully it doesn't keep him out for too long.


Anyone know anything about Tsukamoto? I've honestly never heard of him until now, but he's Japanese and the Japanese are usually crazy motherfuckers so I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## Lane

He wont suck. Ill just say that.


----------



## FITZ

I can't say I'm familiar with Tsukamoto either. I don't think he came over to the US when CZW did the International Indy Summit. If he did I don't remember him. 

I'm a little surprised about Masada not being in (even before his injury) but I'm fine with it. If he's in it he would basicaly have to win or make it to the finals and he's past the point of needing to do that. 

I would be surprised if the tournament didn't involve Tremont going over Hyde, then Gacy, and then one of the other guys in the finals. If Tremont doesn't wrestle Gacy at any point I don't see what the point of even Gacy in the tournament is.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Does anyone here think Matt Tremont will win TOD?


----------



## Chismo

Shit, no Masada in there, and he's the double TOD winner. Letdown. Hopefully we get a non-tournament match from him. 

Anyway, that line-up is good, and I hope that Hyde/Tremont revival looks more like Tangled Web and Cage of Death, and less like Squared Circle of Fear. Tremont has to win. Has to.

Oh, and Takumi Tsukamoto is good. Insanely talented deathmatch wrestler. He is Big Japan's baby, he's in his early 20s, and reminds on Ryuji Ito. Being very young, he's destined to take horrific amounts of beating in his matches, I expect the same at TOD.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That's a solid line-up right there IMO. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Kincaid

JoeRulz said:


> Shit, no Masada in there, and he's the double TOD winner. Letdown. Hopefully we get a non-tournament match from him.
> 
> Anyway, that line-up is good, and I hope that Hyde/Tremont revival looks more like Tangled Web and Cage of Death, and less like Squared Circle of Fear. Tremont has to win. Has to.
> 
> Oh, and Takumi Tsukamoto is good. Insanely talented deathmatch wrestler. He is Big Japan's baby, he's in his early 20s, and reminds on Ryuji Ito. Being very young, he's destined to take horrific amounts of beating in his matches, I expect the same at TOD.


He's injured. Dude messed his knee up and needs surgery. Masada, I mean.


----------



## FITZ

Kincaid said:


> He's injured. Dude messed his knee up and needs surgery. Masada, I mean.


It's insane that his injury is that bad. The guy takes bumps through panes of glass, has taken some brutal shots to the head, and is routinely thrown into barbed wire. Yet he gets injured by just running in the ring.


----------



## Chismo

Kincaid said:


> He's injured. Dude messed his knee up and needs surgery. Masada, I mean.


Where did that happen?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I know 1 thing.


I fucking hate Matt Tremont. He brings back memories of Deranged, another deathmatch worker I couldn't stand.


I didn't like him already because of the TOD match with Necro but Proving Grounds made me despise him as a wrestler. FOR CHRIST SAKE, DON'T BLAME IN CLEAR VIEW OF THE FUCKING HARD CAM!!!



Any background on this Ron Mathis guy? One good thing about TOD is it's tendency of making deathmatch stars overnight.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

JoeRulz said:


> Where did that happen?


During the Queen and King of the Ring match against Addy Starr and Tremont. 

Wonder if he has to vacate the title


----------



## Chismo

Sho'nuff said:


> Any background on this Ron Mathis guy? One good thing about TOD is it's tendency of making deathmatch stars overnight.


I've seen 4-5 matches of him last year, and he's got decent deathmatch potential.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> During the Queen and King of the Ring match against Addy Starr and Tremont.
> 
> Wonder if he has to vacate the title


Fuck. If they decide to vacate, then Tremont should win at TOD, so we can have Tremont/Masada at Tangled Web. That would be beyond sick. :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> It's insane that his injury is that bad. The guy takes bumps through panes of glass, has taken some brutal shots to the head, and is routinely thrown into barbed wire. Yet he gets injured by just running in the ring.


That is quite funny. Not surprising though. Same kind of thing happened with Dynamite Kid.




Sho'nuff said:


> I know 1 thing.
> 
> 
> I fucking hate Matt Tremont. He brings back memories of Deranged, another deathmatch worker I couldn't stand.
> 
> 
> I didn't like him already because of the TOD match with Necro but Proving Grounds made me despise him as a wrestler. FOR CHRIST SAKE, DON'T BLAME IN CLEAR VIEW OF THE FUCKING HARD CAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Any background on this Ron Mathis guy? One good thing about TOD is it's tendency of making deathmatch stars overnight.


YES! I've been saying for years that Tremont and Deranged are identical. It's scary how much they look like each other. I'm still not sure how I feel about Tremont. Sometimes I like him, sometimes I can't stand him.

Mathis is passable IMO. He's not horrible, but he's nothing to go out of your way to watch. He has potential, but he's a few years away from being a big name in Deathmatches IMO.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Already posted this on the Indy DVD thread but Tremont vs Gacy will face eachother in the first round at TOD in an Ultraviolent Dog Collar match. Should be sick.


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully they end this feud once and for all now. I guess the Tremont/Hyde revival in the Finals is the lock.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CZWrestling is reporting that Scotty Vortekz will face Lucky 13 in an Ultraviolent Ladder match. I haven't seen much of Vortekz but Lucky should excel in this one. I mean he did pretty good last year in the Scaffold match

so the card currently looks like this:



> 1st Round Matchups and Stipulations...
> 
> Ultraviolent Dog Collar Match
> MATT TREMONT v. JOE GACY
> 
> Ultraviolent Ladders Match
> NOI's LUCKY 13 v. Naptown Dragons' SCOTTY VORTEKZ
> 
> Non-Tournament Matchup
> Naptown Dragons' DRAKE YOUNGER v. NOI's DEVON MOORE
> 
> Also in action at TOD 12...
> TOMMY DREAMER and more!


----------



## Punkhead

I hope Danny Havoc will win it. But Matt Tremont is most likely I think.


----------



## Lane

Last two opening round matches anounced

*barbwire match*
Danny Havoc vs Ron Mathis

*Panes of glass*
DJ Hyde vs TAKUMI TSUKAMOTO


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I think Ron Mathis has a chance of upsetting Havoc right there, maybe even with a little help from The Naptown Dragons themselves. 

so the card currently features:

Ultraviolent Dog Collar match between Matt Tremont and Joe Gacy
Ultraviolent Ladder match between Lucky 13 and Scotty Vortekz
Barbed Wire Match between Ron Mathis and Danny Havoc
International Panes of Glass match between Takumi Tsukamoto and DJ Hyde

+ Drake Younger vs Devon Moore.

Looks solid IMO.


----------



## sXeMope

Don't care for Tremont/Gacy. 13/Vortekz should be solid. Mathis/Havoc could go either way. Really not sure what to expect from Tsukamoto/Hyde. I don't see Tsukamoto going out in the first round because he's been flown in, but at the same time I don't see DJ being eliminated in the first round.


----------



## sXeMope

Rumor has it Tremont was doagnosed with Hepatitis C and is out of TOD, and probably wrestling. CZW is hyping a "big announcement" and ISW said he was off their next show.


----------



## Dr Gero

sXeMope said:


> Rumor has it Tremont was doagnosed with Hepatitis C and is out of TOD, and probably wrestling. CZW is hyping a "big announcement" and ISW said he was off their next show.


Where did you get this? Horrible news if its true


----------



## Lane

Its been going around on the internet. Maffew of Botchamania even said something about it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What a conincidence. I just yesterday watched the interview from the guy that Abby Butcher gave Hep C to... :| and now that I think of it Tremont has wrestled Abby Kobayashi, who was trained by Abby Butcher so is it possible that Butcher gave Hep C to Kobayashi who gave it to Tremont?

That is just horrible if it's true. Not only for Tremont but for all of the guys that have wrestled him in the past and that's a lot of the american deathmatch guys like Havoc, Moore, Butcher, New Jack, Hyde, Gacy... 

I just hope that this a stupid rumor started by some jackass.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Hopefully this Tremont news isn't true, but I have a feeling it is. But CZW keeps pushing the announcement back.

Although they did say Sami Callihan will be at TOD. They didn't say in what capacity though.


----------



## FITZ

That's really scary to hear because he's been in the ring and in death matches with nearly everyone on the main roster. 

If you make a web you could probably link everyone in CZW to him.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> What a conincidence. I just yesterday watched the interview from the guy that Abby Butcher gave Hep C to... :| and now that I think of it Tremont has wrestled Abby Kobayashi, who was trained by Abby Butcher so is it possible that Butcher gave Hep C to Kobayashi who gave it to Tremont?


I doubt it. Tremont/Abby was 2 years ago(?) and I think this issue would have been picked up long ago if that were the case. Plus, Abby is one of the top deathmatch guys in Japan, so if he had it, so would all the BJW guys most likely. I'm not sure where the rumor originated, but Maffew talking about it, along with ISW taking him off of their next card at the same time makes me really wonder.

I also hope it's not true, not just for Tremont's health, but for CZW as a whole. Obviously the people he's worked are a concern, but also, the company doesn't really have anyone else who can carry the company IMO. Masada's out, Sami's leaving, Drake isn't really an original anymore. Only guy I could possibly see is Vortekz, only because the crowd's hot for him seeing as he just returned.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I doubt it. Tremont/Abby was 2 years ago(?) and I think this issue would have been picked up long ago if that were the case. Plus, Abby is one of the top deathmatch guys in Japan, so if he had it, so would all the BJW guys most likely. I'm not sure where the rumor originated, but Maffew talking about it, along with ISW taking him off of their next card at the same time makes me really wonder.


Actually it was last June. Do they do blood tests in BJW? Good thing if they do because I remember hearing something totally different.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Actually it was last June. Do they do blood tests in BJW? Good thing if they do because I remember hearing something totally different.


Could have sworn that was 2 years ago, but either way I still think it would have been picked up on before this point. Honestly not sure if BJW does them but I'm willing to bet that they do. I couldn't see them bringing in so many foreign guys, and sending their guys to other places if they didn't. I don't see why any promotion wouldn't these days, and I don't see what anyone would work for a place that didn't. Drake has done a lot for BJW so that alone would make me believe that they do them because I can't see him working there if they didn't, especially since he started his family.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> I doubt it. Tremont/Abby was 2 years ago(?) and I think this issue would have been picked up long ago if that were the case. Plus, Abby is one of the top deathmatch guys in Japan, so if he had it, so would all the BJW guys most likely. I'm not sure where the rumor originated, but Maffew talking about it, along with ISW taking him off of their next card at the same time makes me really wonder.
> 
> I also hope it's not true, not just for Tremont's health, but for CZW as a whole. Obviously the people he's worked are a concern, but also, the company doesn't really have anyone else who can carry the company IMO. Masada's out, Sami's leaving, Drake isn't really an original anymore. Only guy I could possibly see is Vortekz, only because the crowd's hot for him seeing as he just returned.


Yeah it really does suck for him if it's true. But hey, he went from being a CZW fan and ended up main eventing their biggest show of the year. He seemed to be telling the truth when he said doing that was his dream in wrestling. 

It really does hurt CZW if it's true since he was perfect for them. He legit looks insane and played and amazing character and he was willing to do anything for that company. Along with Masada being hurt, Sami leaving, and Cole and Drake only showing up semi-regularly CZW does have some issues. I think they'll be OK though as they have a pretty solid loyal fan base that will keep showing up to their events.


----------



## Lane

Only thing I can think of is that Matt wrestled Low Life Louie recently in a 4 corners of pain for On Point Wrestling which I think Matt either runs or has some pull in.


----------



## Lane

CZW 'TOD' Changes & Sami Callihan's Last CZW Event on June 8!
On Saturday, June 8, CZW 'Tournament of Death' returns to The Ultraviolent Underground, 179 Ebenezer Church RD, Townsend, DE with a 2 pm bell time!

Due to personal reasons, Matt Tremont will not be in action. With Tremont out, Joe Gacy has pulled himself from TOD!

This has lead to a NEW 'Tournament of Death' first round:
* NEW * Ultraviolent Dog Collar Match: MASADA vs. Ron Mathis
* NEW * Mummified Barbed Wire Match: Danny Havoc vs. Rory Mondo
* Ultraviolent Ladders Match: Lucky tHURteen vs. Scotty Vortekz
* International Pains of Glass: CZW owner DJ Hyde vs. Takumi Tsukamoto

In non-tournament action: Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore in a Scaffold Match

After months of speculation, this will be Sami Callihan's last CZW event. Who will he face?

Drew Gulak, OI4K's Jake & Dave Crist, and Tommy Dreamer will also be on-hand at 'Tournament of Death' at June 8.

*With MASADA working injured do you think we get the ultimate upset of Mathis pinning him?*


----------



## sXeMope

Guess this confirms the issue with Tremont?

Can't say I'm thrilled with Masada working. Really hoped he'd stay away a while and let the injury heal, although wrestling's his only source of income as far as I know so I can't say I'm surprised. But if there's one good thing in this situation - JOE GACY IS OUT! :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Sucks for Tremont, really sucks. I wonder where and when he picked it. 

Hyde/Tsukamoto will be insane.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> What a conincidence. I just yesterday watched the interview from the guy that Abby Butcher gave Hep C to... :| and now that I think of it Tremont has wrestled Abby Kobayashi, who was trained by Abby Butcher so is it possible that Butcher gave Hep C to Kobayashi who gave it to Tremont?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but fpalm
> 
> Edit: Well, I apologize, Mr. Moxx, because I just stumbled upon this:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Tokyo Sports Abdullah Kobayashi could be suffering from hepatitis C, which would most likely end his career. Would be a huge shock for him and Big Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> He finds out the result on Monday, June 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mattyb2266

Horrible news for Tremont, and apparently Kobayashi. Tremont was on his way to being one of, if not the top deathmatch star in CZW, and Indy wrestling in general, so this is a huge blow.

Bright side here is as someone else said, no more Gacy in TOD, and most importantly, I get to see Sami wrestle live on the Indies one more time.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

JoeRulz said:


> Edit: Well, I apologize, Mr. Moxx, because I just stumbled upon this:
> 
> He finds out the result on Monday, June 3rd.


It was just pure speculation and I didn't really believe in that but holy shit if Kobayashi really has Hep C too. That could mean that even more people than him and Tremont have it. And no need to apologize, really. 



Mattyb2266 said:


> Horrible news for Tremont, and apparently Kobayashi. Tremont was on his way to being one of, if not the top deathmatch star in CZW, and Indy wrestling in general, so this is a huge blow.


Definitely a huge blow to not only Tremont but for the CZW and whole deathmatch scene as well. He was well on his way to becoming the top deathmatch guy. Dude didn't have a thing he wouldn't do. 

I just hope that both men are clean and that Tremont got pulled from another reason.


----------



## Lane

Holy shit. http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr.../rumor-update-well-i-was-going-to-try-and-let


----------



## sXeMope

Woah. Pretty crazy shit. Have to wonder if Tremont did catch it from Kobayashi (Assuming they are both positive). Also have to wonder how many others could be infected. In any case, no matter what the outcome is, I hope this leads to promotions taking blood testing more seriously.


----------



## Chismo

Well, apparently the BJW guys are tested after every bigger deathmatch, so it's hard to speculate whether Abby's and Tremont's stuff is related, but the timing is odd, and yes, we all know they met at TOD last year.


----------



## Lane

This past Saturday I did the ethical and right thing to do by pulling myself from the On Point card and not wrestling on the show.With the news i received on Thursday morning it was the right thing to do for myself and others,as i would not want to continue to risk my own health or anyone Else's.

If anyone remembers last year I was in the hospital for over a week with Pancreatic problems (Liver,stomach) issues, which is something Ive dealt w/ since a teenager.

Mandated by the Commission of Delaware is the testing where they problem was found. Because of my pancreas issues it has conflicted with test results.

With the problem currently undergoing, iam unable to compete at TOD this Saturday as well as other bookings coming up,to those promoters,promotions and fan-base i apologize greatly.

I'd like to thank all who have reached out to me via social media etc for there kind words,it's much appreciated.

As for the negative and naysayers don't always believe the hype and gain some knowledge and research and don't garner a dismissive judgment about someone when you know nothing, and post on message boards etc about personal matters. 

Trying to look at things from a positive spectrum right now as my deteriorating stomach aliment continues to worse in, maybe a Lil time off is for the best till things are 100% and cleared up etc.

Big Thanks to all friends and family with in CZW and elsewhere. Go to TOD on Saturday and enjoy the show,the dub crew is ready to put on a show like no one else can.

Hopefully the Bulldoza will be back in a ring soon, as for Matt Tremont i have some downtime to do a lot of thinking about my future and life. "Patience is a virtue and only time will tell"

Sincerely,
Matt Tremont


----------



## enigmaboy

I really hope that Tremont will be alright, his statement really sounds that he truly may have a huge health issue.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I hope that Matt Tremont health issues are not related to hepatitis c. I hope that he gets well soon.


----------



## Proc

Bell time this Saturday is 2pm. Anybody has an idea how long the show is going to go?

I am interested in attending, but have another commitment in the evening and don't want to miss half the show


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

For those who will attend the show live:


Spoiler: TOD Survival Guide














Also:


CZWrestling.com said:


> There will be a Fans Bring the Weapons match in the tournament, so be sure to bring your 'Ultraviolent Fuckery' with you to the Underground!


But yeah, I'm so jealous of you guys who are gonna be there live. They must have something special planned for Sami as it's his last CZW appearance.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Proc said:


> Bell time this Saturday is 2pm. Anybody has an idea how long the show is going to go?
> 
> I am interested in attending, but have another commitment in the evening and don't want to miss half the show


If I remember right, last year started at 2:30 and ended sometime around 6:30, so I'd say probably 4 hours. A good chunk of that time though was setting up for the main event. I'd be surprised if it goes too much past 6-6:30 this year.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> But yeah, I'm so jealous of you guys who are gonna be there live. They must have something special planned for Sami as it's his last CZW appearance.


Sami's gonna be beat down, and The Shield are gonna come out through the crowd and carry him away, Undertaker-Druid style:lol

...Holy shit, that would be so amazing though :mark:



Also, for anyone who's curious: Kobayashi's test also came back negative for Hep. C, but they found a problem with his liver.


----------



## Lane

I want Sami vs Busick or Hollister. have him pass the torch.......or to colon


----------



## sXeMope

Listening to the Mike & Tom Show w/ DJ Hyde. DJ said this may be the last TOD because it's not as profitable as it used to be...

While this news kind of bums me out, I doubt it's true. CZW not doing TOD would be like WWE not doing Wrestlemania.


Also, he said he was in The Arena just before he left for Japan/Europe, and it's still stripped down, and still quite a way away from being able to host anything. He also said that Roger wants, and has the backing to, turn it into a concert hall. DJ says he doubts that indy wrestling will ever be back in there.


----------



## sXeMope

Some notable things from TOD. Summarized from CZW's Twitter feed. ***Contains spoilers***


Spoiler: CZW TOD XII notes



- Tremont was cleared by the state to wrestle on future events. 
- the Athletic Commission didn't let Masada wrestle. Joe Gacy was his replacement.
- Lucky may or may not have gotten hurt. They said "serious", but he continued and they later said non-life threatening. Cut was duct taped shut apparently. -- https://vine.co/v/bLDeXtdX5BK
- Tsukamoto had a great showing in the tournament.
- Chris Dickinson debuted in non-tournament action. Fuck. Yes. With Sami leaving, Dickinson's the perfect replacement for him IMO.
- Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz was the final. Labelled a "1000 light tube match". Danny Havoc won.
- DJ Hyde announced that TOD 13 will be CZW vs. BJW, and that Tsukamoto and Havoc are the first entrants.


----------



## Lane

Dickinson in is perfect to replace Sami. Give me Frankie Arion as well.


----------



## Mattyb2266

This years tournament wasn't quite as good as last years, but definitely check out the finals. Awesome match. Ill throw up a review later.


----------



## Lane

Look forward to it Matty. Is the show atleast worth a view? I already ordered it. :/


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> Look forward to it Matty. Is the show atleast worth a view? I already ordered it. :/


Yeah, I think you'll enjoy it. The only match I'm probably gonna skip on my rewatch is the opener, and that's mostly because of Gacy. And Lucky had a star making performance in his match with Scotty. I wasn't too thrilled he was in it this year going in, but damn lucky's tough. I don't wanna spoil anything for you but that match and the finals were worth it for me.


----------



## Lane

I read about Lucky and saw a vine of the reverse rana spot they tried. Always liked him. How did Mathis look?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Mathis had a tough break considering his first round match was with Gacy. His performance didn't really get him over with the crowd but it didn't hurt him either. But he does take a nasty bump in one of his matches.



Spoiler: TOD Review



*Joe Gacy vs. Ron Mathis* - *
Nothing special and went way too long, worst match of the tournament in my opinion.

*Danny Havoc vs. Rory Mondo* - *1/2
Crowd HATES Mondo, but LOVES Havoc, and I'm convinced Mondo can't go a match without botching something, and I'm a huge Mondo supporter. Not a horrible match but nothing special.

*Lucky vs. Scotty Vortekz *- **1/2
Don't let the rating fool you, this match made Lucky a star. he had a huge gash thanks to a light tube ladder, so the ref stopped the match and the doctor came out. Lucky being the tough son of a bitch he is kept going and still took a bump on a gusset plate ladder. 

*DJ Hyde vs. Tsukamoto* - ***
Don't know why but I really liked this match. Started slow but definitely picked up.

*Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore* - **1/2
The scaffold almost gave in on them a couple times and by the end of the match staff had to climb up and hold the scaffold together so they didn't come crashing down on the fans in my section. Good match and kept the NOI/Naptown feud going. Good for what it was.

*Scotty Vortekz vs. Ron Mathis* - **3/4
The finish was a spanish fly on a shopping cart and that was quite a nasty bump Mathis took. Gotta give him credit for that. 

*Danny Havoc vs. Tsukamoto* - ***1/4
A good match from these two, about what you'd expect. Nothing that'll blow you away but worth a watch. 

*Gulak vs. Dickinson* - N/R
Pumped for the Dickinson/Masada angle they seem to be going with here.

*Sami "DJ Hyde" Callihan vs. Greg Excellent* - N/R
A good light hearted send off for Sami, who came out dressed as DJ, and wrestled a comedy match with Greg, until the real DJ came out. Sami then went on to say he respected DJ and lists some of the great things he's done since taking over, then says, "I still hate you though" and hits him with a watermelon, and it was actually done right. That shit exploded on contact with DJ's head.

*Havoc vs. Vortekz* - ***3/4
Match of the night, easily. The crowd was so into it and again it kept the NOI/Naptown feud alive. It was announced as a 444 light tube death match, with light tubes taped to the ropes, in the corners, and all over the mat. Crazy, fun match. Seek it out.

Not as strong as last years, but it definitely had it's moments and a great finals with Danny Havoc winning his second TOD, and DJ announced BJW vs. CZW for next years TOD, and told Tsukamoto to bring Kasai and Ito with him. I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Lane

Show was pretty whatever. Go out of your way to see the finals and the Sami send off though. Loved the story throughout the finals. If MASADA and Dickinson do anything like they did in AIW this will be an all out war.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I don't know if this is just a problem with the DVD, or if it was the way it was taped, but to anyone else who watched BOTB from this year, how was the quality for you? It seemed kinda shakey and just poor quality when I put in the DVD today.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I know 1 thing, Lucky's girlfriend isn't too bad looking. She's actually pretty and a nice body. And that was the only highlight of TOD for me.

If only Nick Gage didn't rob that bank, CZW would be so much better.


Kill 'em all, back on top...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just got done watching TOD and it was a good tournament overall, but I was still left a little disappointed, mainly with the Callihan thing. Maybe I had too high expectations, dunno.



Spoiler: TOD +/- Mini Review



+ Pleasantly surprised at Tsukamoto and his performances, not to mention he went over Hyde in his CZW debut. Hope to see him next year too. He even made the water jug work. 

- Scotty Vortekz. For some reason I cant stand his reckless ass. I'm so happy he didn't win the whole thing.

+ Lucky 13. What a tough SOB. Definitely a star making performance. 

- Tbh I was expecting more from the Callihan send off. And where were the OI4K we were promised to? 

+ Dickinson looks promising. Heard good things about him. A feud with Masada should be awesome. 

+ Denver Colorado. I don't know about you but I love this guy. He's hilarious especially with his screams. The one after the Blue Moon Dragon from Vortekz to Mathis made me LOL.



Not as good as last years, but still good. BJW vs CZW TOD next year sounds good to me. At least there won't be no Rory Mondo's in there.


----------



## Chismo

Who is that Dickinson guy, I guess he's from AIW, is he any good?



Mattyb2266 said:


> So I don't know if this is just a problem with the DVD, or if it was the way it was taped, but to anyone else who watched BOTB from this year, how was the quality for you? It seemed kinda shakey and just poor quality when I put in the DVD today.


I watched the PPV version, it was passable.


----------



## Certified G

Chris Dickinson wrestled in one of the Deep South Carnage Cups a couple years ago didn't he? If it's the same guy, he was pretty impressive if I remember correct.


----------



## sXeMope

Chris Dickinson is great. He appeared on some of the early EVOLVE shows, but watching him then and now are two different things. He's put on a lot of muscle, and like I said before, if there's anyone to fill the intense, hard hitting, loose cannon character that Sami left, it's Dickinson.


----------



## Concrete

I've become a BIG fan of Dickinson this year. One of my favorites on the indies right now. He wrestles rugged matches and does it well. In AIW he's wrestled some deathmatch guys (Necro Butcher, Matt Tremont, and Masada) and those matches have been super fun to me. 

TOD being BJW vs. CZW is a bit nutty in a good way. Not sure if I'll get this year's TOD since it looks pretty borderline with the field looking subpar and guys I don't like really making it pretty deep.


----------



## Lane

Go out of your way to find the two AIW matches Dickinson had with Necro and the one he had with Masada. Just ultra rugged manlyness


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

First match scheduled for New Heights is a rematch from WrestleCon; *BLKOUT* vs. *The Catalyst* for the CZW World Tag titles.


----------



## sXeMope

Glad to hear that. I was afraid that Ryan was done with CZW. Personally, I'm a huge fan of his from what I've seen in AIW. His matches in CZW have been rated relatively low, but I've honestly never seen them so I can't judge. Rayz is also a good worker from what I've seen so maybe it's just a case of a bad connection in the ring together. Although it doesn't seem like they were really built up or developed in any way. Just showed up and won the titles after a couple of shows...


----------



## Chismo

I hope DJ keeps booking Reynolds and Silver (The Beaver Boys), the worked the MOTN at Proving Grounds with BLKOUT.


----------



## Lane

Excellent vs Everette seems to be happening too.


----------



## Certified G

Lane said:


> Excellent vs Everette seems to be happening too.


Please don't tell me that's Lord Everett Devore!


----------



## Lane

Andrew Everette. Former Chiva Kid.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Glad to hear that. I was afraid that Ryan was done with CZW. Personally, I'm a huge fan of his from what I've seen in AIW. His matches in CZW have been rated relatively low, but I've honestly never seen them so I can't judge. Rayz is also a good worker from what I've seen so maybe it's just a case of a bad connection in the ring together. Although it doesn't seem like they were really built up or developed in any way. Just showed up and won the titles after a couple of shows...


Yea I like Rayz & Ryan too, great workers for sure, but they don't have much chemistry with BLKOUT. You haven't really missed anything by not seeing their matches.



Chismo said:


> I hope DJ keeps booking Reynolds and Silver (The Beaver Boys), the worked the MOTN at Proving Grounds with BLKOUT.


Now this I can agree with. Reynolds was great at BOTB and in the tag match with Silver so I'd gladly see him again. 



Lane said:


> Excellent vs Everette seems to be happening too.


Interesting pairing to say the least.


----------



## Certified G

Lane said:


> Andrew Everette. Former Chiva Kid.


Oh thank god. Lord Everette who wrestled occasionally for CZW was absolutely terrible, and seeing that name in the same sentence with Excellent.. well it wouldn't have surprised me if it was Lord Everette. I'm glad it isn't though


----------



## Lane

Id like Beaver Boys vs Airborne. Have a post match attack and set up a 4 way tag title match at Tangled Web with BLK Out, Catalyst, Beaver Boys, and OI4K


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Beaver Boys* vs. *4Loco* along with *Excellent* vs. *Everett* made official.


----------



## Obfuscation

Beaver Boys vs 4Loco? Awesome. Does anyone else think Jon Silver is The Shard from Chikara? b/c I'm almost certain he is. Could be WAY off, but I really don't think so. Look at the body. Identical. Do believe somewhere it was leaked The Shard came from the New York wrestling scene too and that's where Silver works. Nothing like a little conspiracy theory to make my first post in this thread.

Excellent vs Everett? Fuck. Yeah, I don't despise Greg Excellent but dammit this sucks. I suppose if Everett wins that's what matters...

he probably won't.


----------



## Lane

4Loco vs BB will be amazing. Silver is for sure the Shard too. No way he couldnt be.


----------



## Chismo

Btw, how the hell are they going to play out the Nation/Dragons feud now when Drake's out of the deathmatch genre? I hope they use it in the storyline, i.e. Havoc and Co. start mocking him for "being a pussy" and shit, provoking him, and then Drake decides to work one last deathmatch.


----------



## Obfuscation

Could have Vortekz be the only deathmatch guy? Kind of like how it was at TOD. Any nutty stip match will have Vortekz taking the punishment and all other more non-plunder filled bouts can involve Drake.

Something like that, I suppose.


----------



## Lane

Drake said he would still do hardcore in a podcast with pwp just not the deathmatch type weapons (glass, babrwire, tacks, etc.) Could also see xOMGx being brought back since hes a member of Naptown Dragons.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, there it is.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chismo said:


> Btw, how the hell are they going to play out the Nation/Dragons feud now when Drake's out of the deathmatch genre? I hope they use it in the storyline, i.e. Havoc and Co. start mocking him for "being a pussy" and shit, provoking him, and then Drake decides to work one last deathmatch.


They're kinda doing that right now with the "Drake being sober" thing, but add that to the mix and it'd be even better. I for one would probably love it. 

Dragons definitely need a third member tho, and as DieHard is a longshot, xOMGx would do just fine. For what I've seen of him he wasn't too bad.
Btw whatever happened between DieHard Dustin Lee and Drake? Weren't they pretty tight back in the day?

Drake, Vortekz & xOMGx vs. Lucky, Havoc & Devon at Cage of Death 15. Book it.

Ohh and Pick Your Poison match between AR Fox and Alex Colon set for New Heights.


----------



## Obfuscation

Pick someone who can injure AR Fox, Colon.


----------



## Lane

Mathis vs Colon. They've had some pretty good matches for 2CW against one another. Probably Mathis best.


----------



## Chismo

Three years. RIP.


----------



## sXeMope

Has it really been 3 years? Damn. Trent could have went far in the business. Really sad to see how he went downhill in the last few years of his life. He was just wrestling for his next hit.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Btw whatever happened between DieHard Dustin Lee and Drake? Weren't they pretty tight back in the day?


Diehard and Drake fell out in 2008 I believe. I don't remember all of the reasons, but it had to do with Diehard wanting equal pay no matter what card position, FBTW weapons inspected/sterilized, free DVDs if you're on the show, etc. This was around the same time Drake got big in CZW, and I think Dustin wanted the rest of the Dragons to follow along with him, but Drake didn't. I think it was actually the reason Scotty disappeared for a while around that time. Personally I agree with what he had to say, but his rants also included a lot of stuff that had nothing to do with anything. Personally attacked Necro saying he was a meth addict, shit on Drake after he didn't go along with him. Just a case of the right idea, but carrying it the wrong way. I'm sure you can still find the rants online somewhere. I honestly have no idea where they originated, but I'm sure they were re-posted in various places.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Has it really been 3 years? Damn. Trent could have went far in the business. Really sad to see how he went downhill in the last few years of his life. He was just wrestling for his next hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Diehard and Drake fell out in 2008 I believe. I don't remember all of the reasons, but it had to do with Diehard wanting equal pay no matter what card position, FBTW weapons inspected/sterilized, free DVDs if you're on the show, etc. This was around the same time Drake got big in CZW, and I think Dustin wanted the rest of the Dragons to follow along with him, but Drake didn't. I think it was actually the reason Scotty disappeared for a while around that time. Personally I agree with what he had to say, but his rants also included a lot of stuff that had nothing to do with anything. Personally attacked Necro saying he was a meth addict, shit on Drake after he didn't go along with him. Just a case of the right idea, but carrying it the wrong way. I'm sure you can still find the rants online somewhere. I honestly have no idea where they originated, but I'm sure they were re-posted in various places.


Thanks man, I'll look if I find his rants somewhere. 

And to you folks who live in Ohio, CZW will apparently host a show in Dayton on September 17th. Saw that on someones Twitter so don't know how legit it is.

It's been three years already since Trent died? Dayum. R.I.P.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Chismo said:


> Three years. RIP.


One of the GOAT talents who never made it big.

Had all the potential in the world.

R.I.P. "The International Superstar".


In related news: what the fuck happened to Johnny Kashmere?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

I've actually enjoyed Ron Mathis more than I thought. I'm down for him vs Colon.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

And wasn't there an altercation between Dustin and Ian several years back?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The rivalry between The Dragons and The Nation continues at New Heights '13, as The Nation Of InToxication's Devon Moore faces The Naptown Dragons' Scotty Vortekz in a Tables Match. 

Tables match.. kindoff a meh choice of a match. They should just make it an Ultraviolent Tables match, where you only wouldn't have to put him through the table, but you're gonna need to pin him or start counting like in Last Man Standing. I mean, it's CZW ffs. Going through just one table isn't enough. 

Even though they have good chemistry together, I hope that Drake faces Lucky and not Havoc again.

*E:* AR Fox and Alex Colon have chosen eachothers opponents. Alex Colon will face Shane Strickland and AR Fox will face Biff Busick. 

There will also be a six-way dance match between Caleb Konley, Dave Crist, Shane Hollister, Ron Mathis, Rory Mondo and Hoodslam's Dark Sheik, where the winner gets a title shot of their choosing!

CZW has also announced a Masada Benefit show to be held on July 19th from VOGT Rec Center, Philadelphia, PA. 

There's the link if you feel like donating. So far he has $1,140 / $20,000
https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/2fg2/masada-knee-surgery


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So despite his knee injury, Masada WILL DEFEND his CZW World Heavyweight Championship at New Heights '13 against CZW locker room's newest member: Chris Dickinson. 

Kinda worries me that Masada decided to work a match with an injury like that. Not only because it could aggravate the injury, but also because this is a lose-lose situation. If Masada wins while injured, it'll make Dickinson look weak right from the beginning. If Dickinson wins, Masada's huge push will be derailed. Not only that but an injury like that will affect the match and possibly make both of them look very bad in the match too.

I just hoped for CZW to postpone this match until Masada would've been OK, but guess I'll watch it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Masada vs Dickinson II. Well, the injury almost makes me think it may or may not have a chance to be better than their first. Fingers crossed.

Devon Moore working a match is "who gives a fuck?" level for me as usual. I like Vortekz, so Scotty do me proud in making me care. If only Moore wasn't in the middle of this program. It'll be perfect for me.

Shane Hollister to win the six way please. :mark:

Colon vs Strickland II. I like it. (Y)


----------



## KingCrash

But Masada needs surgery and needs to drop the belt sooner then later. Having a match is the wrong way to do it unless it's just someone does a beatdown and then Dickinson gets an easy win, but even then there's still a chance for him to further the injury. 

BTW, why is Andrew Everett wrestling against Greg "Load of Crap" Excellent?


----------



## Obfuscation

They have to dash our hopes or something. Who knows. </3


----------



## Lane

Card looks great. Fuck everything, I hope Dickinson takes the belt.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not ready for Masada to drop it. Masada FTW.


----------



## Lane

I personally look forward to MASADA taking some down time. Lets him become fresh for when he returns.


----------



## Obfuscation

Probably for the best if the injury atm is really going to play as a hindrance. Unsure about thrusting a championship on such a new guy in the promotion though. I know it is filled with unlikely competitors, but perhaps that six way for the championship shot winner could use their chance to "cash in" of sorts on Masada and win the gold? Random thought. CZW isn't unfamiliar with putting any strap on someone new to the company; I guess it wouldn't be much of a stretch.


----------



## Lane

Rory Mondo new CZW World Champion.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd stop watching the promotion.


----------



## Lane

But only after they run Rory vs Fox feud that ends in a 60 man iron min match.


----------



## Obfuscation

8*D

Oh yeah. That's the final straw for me.


----------



## Lane

In honesty though im hoping the new dudes like Biff, Hollister, and Mathis go very far in the company now thats Samis gone and theres room to step up in the jr's division.


----------



## Obfuscation

Certainly. That's what you'd hope for with the departure of a upper card worker. Let someone new rise up the card and fill the void.


----------



## Lane

I hope down the line Biff tears off from the whole mafia stable and teams with Gulak with their gimmick being two rugged mat workers that stretch their opponents out and slam them. If CZW would give him mic time Hollister could become a great heel within the company and Caleb could be groomed to be the next Adam Cole if he ever goes away from the company. Mathis has a ton of potential but I think his look could possibly hold him back.


----------



## Obfuscation

Unsure if look really means too much with CZW or many indie promotions. Only company that seemed too fixated on it is WWE more than anything. He's been getting some solid rubs so Mathis could possibly have a solid career after all.

Hollister isn't given much exposure, but I think the booking likes having him around. I'm optimistic about his career there.


----------



## Lane

It just seems like they book Hollister just to have him on shows and have nothing planned for him. I think every match since his debut have been multi mans.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep, almost certain that is correct. Four ways & three ways up till this point. Heck, a six man is up next. That's why I'm hoping he breaks away from the pack soon.


----------



## duttanized

Alex Colon for the win!


----------



## Chismo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So despite his knee injury, Masada WILL DEFEND his CZW World Heavyweight Championship at New Heights '13 against CZW locker room's newest member: Chris Dickinson.


I was hoping for Danny Havoc to get the title shot, instead of Dickinson who gets it just because of the German Suplex. Why not non-title? But what the hell, I believe it could be good, although I've never seen him wrestle, but you guys like him, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## sXeMope

Chismo said:


> I was hoping for Danny Havoc to get the title shot, instead of Dickinson who gets it just because of the German Suplex. Why not non-title? But what the hell, I believe it could be good, although I've never seen him wrestle, but you guys like him, so I'm looking forward to it.


Dickinson is in a bunch of the free matches that Beyond Wrestling have posted. Also, this is worth a look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gYSIItQ9bs

I'm not really looking forward to the match though. I feel like Masada's injury will take away from it. Plus, there's the worry that it'll be made worse during the match


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What a positive surprise to see two new pages of discussion in this thread! I've always thought that CZW was looked down upon here too because "CZW is not wrestling durrhurr" seems to be a very popular opinion in some circles. Gladly I was wrong because it's kinda hard to find CZW fans on the internet nowadays.


----------



## Obfuscation

CZW is one of the promotions I have the most fun watching. My brother put it: _"CZW feels like I'm watching NXT of the Indies. I see all of these young, talented guys all popping up. It's a blast."_ I agree with him; the roster is relatively fresh and I enjoy the meshing around between the crew each month.


----------



## sXeMope

I've said it many times, I feel like CZW is looked down upon because of things that happened in it's infancy. Zandig/Mondo off the roof, Wifebeater's weedwhacker, Zandig hanging from meat hooks. They see that and assume CZW is garbage, but that stuff has no reflection on the current product. IMO CZW has one of the deepest rosters on the indies. They've also produced a lot of stars, although a lot of people seem to ignore that. Mox and Sami are looked at as "DGUSA guys", but CZW gave them their shot long before they did dark matches for Gabe. Same goes for Adam Cole who's a "ROH guy" who was trained in the CZW academy. Not to mention how many people gained a lot of name value after competing for them.

I also hope that Busick can break away from The Front eventually. I hope Eric Corvis is another one of those guys who has a successful CZW career once The Front runs it's course. Honestly I've never seen him in a singles match, but I seen a Beyond Showcase on an ISW show, and his NPWD match and he's certainly captured my eye as a guy I want to see more of.


----------



## sharkboy22

It's amazing how CZW went from a company I would never touch to a company I follow almost-religiously. I think a lot of people have moved away from the notion that CZW is nothing but a hardcore blood and guts no talented indy promotion. It seems as if many wrestlers themselves are willing to work for the company as well. 

I remember when I first discovered CZW the roster was nothing but guys who did deathmatch stuff and when they tried to wrestling it was really sloppy. But since then a lot of talented guys have come out of CZW. For whatever reason it was, CZW became the place to work. Guys like Adam Cole, Jon Moxley, Sami Callihan all helped to lift CZW's image imo. They were all CZW guys. And they didn't mind working for the company despite its reputation. In the end, they did a lot of good for the company because CZW attracts a lot of talented workers nowadays.

I agree with Mope, that the company does get looked down upon because of the shit it did during its early days. Quite frankly, they deserve to get looked down upon because the stuff these guys did were really stupid. But within the last 5 years or so, CZW just did a complete 180. It's one of the bets indy companies if you ask me. Although, I'm not going to lie, their shows can still be huge misses. Still, the level of talent this company attracts it's unfair for fans to still brand them the company for guys who can't work.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So seeing as it's been a while, who do you guys think should be next to find their place in the CZW Hall of Fame?
It already consist of guys like "Sick" Nick Mondo, Lobo, Jon Dahmer, Wifebeater and Nick Gage. 

John Zandig comes to mind first. Six time World Champion, World Tag Team champion, UVU Champion and the founder of CZW. 
Second one who comes to mind is Ric Blade. One of the original CZW Academy students, CZW Jr. Heavyweight champion and Tag Team champion. Trent Acid is another one. Maybe Justice Pain. Any others? 

As future inductees I'd say Danny Havoc, Drake Younger, Masada, Ruckus and Sabian.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I just got into this fed the other day. Anyone know where to watch? There's not much on youtube in the way of full on matches.


----------



## Chismo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So seeing as it's been a while, who do you guys think should be next to find their place in the CZW Hall of Fame?
> It already consist of guys like "Sick" Nick Mondo, Lobo, Jon Dahmer, Wifebeater and Nick Gage.
> 
> John Zandig comes to mind first. Six time World Champion, World Tag Team champion, UVU Champion and the founder of CZW.
> Second one who comes to mind is Ric Blade. One of the original CZW Academy students, CZW Jr. Heavyweight champion and Tag Team champion. Trent Acid is another one. Maybe Justice Pain. Any others?
> 
> As future inductees I'd say Danny Havoc, Drake Younger, Masada, Ruckus and Sabian.


Zandig is not in their HOF? Well, that's just absurd. I mean, shit, for many (non) fans it was practically CZW = Zandig.


----------



## sXeMope

DragonSleeper said:


> I just got into this fed the other day. Anyone know where to watch? There's not much on youtube in the way of full on matches.


Either through DVDs or Downloads. Dailymotion probably has a lot of stuff too.


As for the HOF: I'd say the obvious guys: Trent Acid, JC Bailey, Brain Damage, and Chri$ Ca$h. I could also see Zandig going in. Maybe Messiah, Necro, and Toby. I definitely see Drake, Scotty, Danny, Devon, Fox etc going in in the future.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chismo said:


> Zandig is not in their HOF? Well, that's just absurd. I mean, shit, for many (non) fans it was practically CZW = Zandig.


Yea. Surprisingly unselfish of Zandig for not putting himself in there when he owned the company. I think that Cage of Death 15 would be a great time for DJ to put Zandig and the others I mentioned into their HOF. 



DragonSleeper said:


> I just got into this fed the other day. Anyone know where to watch? There's not much on youtube in the way of full on matches.


Do you have XWT? If you do, the events are there pretty quickly. You need an invite nowadays to join that place though. If you want, you can also buy the DVD or stream you want from SMV. 

Man I hope that Gage gets out of prison early. I can't wait all the way until 2015 to see him again.
The pop when he returns will blow the roof off of the Flyers Skate Zone for sure.


----------



## sXeMope

I agree with you on completely on Nick Gage. Really sucks that the CZW vs. BJW TOD is happening next year and not two years from now. I'd love to see him be a surprise entrant in that. IIRC they were doing a Gage vs. The Japanese angle before he got locked up. Have there been any updates on him in general? I googled but couldn't find anything.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I agree with you on completely on Nick Gage. Really sucks that the CZW vs. BJW TOD is happening next year and not two years from now. I'd love to see him be a surprise entrant in that. IIRC they were doing a Gage vs. The Japanese angle before he got locked up. Have there been any updates on him in general? I googled but couldn't find anything.


Taken from his Facebook. It's over two months old but it's the latest news I have heard of him:



> For those who missed it, Nick has been moved to a new home in Trenton. He is now being held at the minimum security Jones Farm in Trenton where he will stay for the next phase of his sentence.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm not buying anything.


----------



## Lane

Then dont watch.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I will watch just to spite you guy I don't know.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> I agree with you on completely on Nick Gage. Really sucks that the CZW vs. BJW TOD is happening next year and not two years from now. I'd love to see him be a surprise entrant in that. IIRC they were doing a Gage vs. The Japanese angle before he got locked up. Have there been any updates on him in general? I googled but couldn't find anything.


I don't know if Gage should really be wrestling at all, let alone in CZW doing deathmatches.


----------



## Lane

DragonSleeper said:


> I will watch just to spite you guy I don't know.


http://forums.watchuseek.com/attach...em-watch-out-we-got-badass-over-here-meme.png


----------



## sXeMope

DragonSleeper said:


> I'm not buying anything.


That's a pretty shitty attitude to have. Not just with CZW, but the indies in general. If you watch some stuff and like the product, at least buy the big shows on DVD/MP4


----------



## Obfuscation

Lol Nick Gage.

Fucking moron.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

KingCrash said:


> I don't know if Gage should really be wrestling at all, let alone in CZW doing deathmatches.





Obfuscation said:


> Lol Nick Gage.
> 
> Fucking moron.


You guys care to elaborate your opinions? I mean why shouldn't he wrestle? Why is he a moron?


----------



## Cryme Tyme

Mathis is impressive and hoping they give hollister more of a chance to shine. I love all the youth in the company.


----------



## Lane

Gage robbed a bank with a piece of paper and got away and turned himself in. Pretty smart seeing as how he didnt have anything and pretty much got away with it until the inevitable.


----------



## KingCrash

MoxleyMoxx said:


> You guys care to elaborate your opinions? I mean why shouldn't he wrestle? Why is he a moron?


Gage got into trouble because in part he was so messed up from wrestling and the lifestyle he led that he robbed a bank to get money for sneakers and to gamble in Atlantic City. If Gage goes back into deathmatch wrestling (because let's face it no one wants to see him wrestle straight matches) how long would it be before he slipped back up? Same thing happened with Trent Acid.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

sXeMope said:


> That's a pretty shitty attitude to have. Not just with CZW, but the indies in general. If you watch some stuff and like the product, at least buy the big shows on DVD/MP4


If they came here I'd go. But they don't. I don't buy videos to sit on my shelf or in my cpu to never watch again. I go to shows to support instead. ECW came up here all the time and were around for less time then this fed.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

KingCrash said:


> Gage got into trouble because in part he was so messed up from wrestling and the lifestyle he led that he robbed a bank to get money for sneakers and to gamble in Atlantic City. If Gage goes back into deathmatch wrestling (because let's face it no one wants to see him wrestle straight matches) how long would it be before he slipped back up? Same thing happened with Trent Acid.


Sounds more like "desperate" than "moron" to me but I got your point and that's the main thing. 
Now that you put it like that, I'm not sure if I'd like to see him back full-time. Maybe One More Match with someone like Masada or Matt Tremont or something and then move to work as a backstage worker like Lobo was. That way he could still be involved in the business he loves so much.

As sad as it is for CZW to continue without him on the main roster, it's better for him to be free out of prison and alive, than be in jail again or even worse, dead.


----------



## Obfuscation

MoxleyMoxx said:


> You guys care to elaborate your opinions? I mean why shouldn't he wrestle? Why is he a moron?


I think he's proven why he's a moron. _(you know, for my opinion at least)_ All trouble he's in is from matters he created.

Not like I was ever a fan to begin with. He was one of those random crap workers who floated around in CZW and I couldn't wait till they would be phased out for more deserving guys to be given the reigns to lead CZW in a better direction. Pardon 2005 & 2006, I'm liking CZW the most atm than I ever have.


----------



## sharkboy22

I became an avid fan of CZW within recent times. This company is by far one of the best indy companies. CZW is far removed from the reputation they once had. They've attracted such quality workers within recent times. I've followed CZW religiously since the start of this year. I mus admit though, if it weren't Adam Cole and Sami Callihan I probably still wouldn't have bothered with this company. But because of Cole and Sami not giving a fuck and their willingness to work for a company like CZW (with their reputation and all) they've made me, and I'm sure a hell lot of other people as well, discover other talents to become hooked on the product.

I found the CZW days of guys like Wifebeater, Nick Mondo, Zandig, Nick Gage, Thumbtack Jack, and these other guys from the early days sucked a lot and I mean a lot of dick. But I must say, within recent times, even the quality of their deathmatches have increased. During these guys' heights, it was pretty much nothing else but guys sticking syringes in one another's throats. I also must say, MASADA's work has made me get into deathmatch wrestling. I'm a MASADA mark. I don't go out of my way to look for deathmatches (actually I don't look for them at all) but whenever I look at a CZW show, I actually watch the deathmatch as well. Haven't watched TOD though. Still, CZW is has been so fucking awesome as of late for me.


----------



## Lane

Thumbtack wasnt there in the early days.....


----------



## Lane

sharkboy22 said:


> I became an avid fan of CZW within recent times. This company is by far one of the best indy companies. CZW is far removed from the reputation they once had. They've attracted such quality workers within recent times. I've followed CZW religiously since the start of this year. I mus admit though, if it weren't Adam Cole and Sami Callihan I probably still wouldn't have bothered with this company. But because of Cole and Sami not giving a fuck and their willingness to work for a company like CZW (with their reputation and all) they've made me, and I'm sure a hell lot of other people as well, discover other talents to become hooked on the product.
> 
> I found the CZW days of guys like Wifebeater, Nick Mondo, *Zandig*, Nick Gage, Thumbtack Jack, and these other guys from the early days sucked a lot and I mean a lot of dick. But I must say, within recent times, even the quality of their deathmatches have increased. During these guys' heights, it was pretty much nothing else but guys sticking syringes in one another's throats. I also must say, MASADA's work has made me get into deathmatch wrestling. I'm a MASADA mark. I don't go out of my way to look for deathmatches (actually I don't look for them at all) but whenever I look at a CZW show, I actually watch the deathmatch as well. Haven't watched TOD though. Still, CZW is has been so fucking awesome as of late for me.


Also, just being harmless and joking around but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTTTPoxD1N4


----------



## sharkboy22

Oh just a little note. For me, I consider CZW's early days from about 1999-2009. Wasn't till 2010, till i really thought the company started to improve.


----------



## Obfuscation

How is a decade out of a fourteen year tenure even considered "early days"? It makes no sense even if that's when you consider the promotion got better in your own opinion.


----------



## sharkboy22

Obfuscation said:


> How is a decade out of a fourteen year tenure even considered "early days"? It makes no sense even if that's when you consider the promotion got better in your own opinion.


I know it sounds bizarre lol. What I should have probably said was that "CZW fucking sucked for a decade imo". Don't know why I even put in early days. I guess I was kinda including the days of the diving off roofs and all that shit and somehow got a little lost in my rambling and went off on all the way up until 2010.


----------



## sXeMope

For what it's worth, they only did a roof jump spot once in their 14 year existence. Twice if you include the Ryder Truck spot at TOD 1. While I do agree that a lot of their earlier stuff was quite horrid, I think they really got better when they brought in the younger guys who could wrestle a straight match. Guys like Nick Mondo, JC Bailey, SeXXXy Eddy, Arsenal, etc. I think CZW just started at a really shitty time for deathmatch wrestling in general. Back then, most guys did deathmatches because they sucked at straight matches, but if you look at the current CZW roster, or the deathmatch scene in general there are a lot more guys who can wrestle straight matches. (Masada, Drake, Danny, etc.)

On Nick Gage: I really want to see him back when he's released. I love him and so does the crowd. I can only hope that he's cleaned himself up because from all accounts, I've heard that he's a great person outside the ring and loves the business. I personally think he could come back and work on a much lower scale and still be loved. Be the guy giving the punishment, and not take a whole lot. With that being said, I do see and understand the argument that he should stay away, but if he were to clean up and work in a way that does less damage to his body I think he could have a successful return.

Plus, he's the only CZW original left. Lobo retired, Ric Blade retired, Wifebeater retired, Mondo retired, Nate Hatred retired, Pondo isn't with the company anymore, Zandig shows up once every couple of years, says Fuck a lot, wrestles a match and retires again, and Justice Pain...Well, Justice Pain is Justice Pain and he fucking sucks.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So it looks like there will be a #1 Contendership match for the CZW World Championship at New Heights '13 between Drew Gulak and
Tommy Dreamer. 

Card so far:


> *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
> MASADA (c) v. CHRIS DICKINSON
> 
> *CZW World Tag-Team Championship*
> BLK-OUT (RUCKUS & BLK-JEEZ) (c) v. the CATALYST (DUSTIN RAYZ & ERIC RYAN)
> 
> *Tables Match*
> DEVON MOORE v. SCOTTY VORTEKZ
> 
> 4LOCO (AZRIEAL & BANDIDO JR) v. the BEAVER BOYS (JOHNNY SILVER & ALEX REYNOLDS)
> 
> GREGORY EXCELLENT v. ANDREW EVERETT
> 
> ALEX COLON v. SHANE STRICKLAND
> 
> AR FOX v. BIFF BUSICK
> 
> *Six-Way Dance: Winner gets a title shot of their choosing:*
> DARK SHEIK vs. CALEB KONLEY vs. DAVE CRIST vs. SHANE HOLLISTER vs. RON MATHIS vs. RORY MONDO
> 
> *#1 Contendership Match for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
> DREW GULAK v. TOMMY DREAMER


----------



## Obfuscation

Drew Gulak for a better Combat Zone and CZW World Champ.

I'd buy into it.


----------



## Chismo

Well, that card fucking SUCKS, minus a match or two. I'm beyond sick of Dreamer at this point.


----------



## Lane

The card is pretty strong actually.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm half and half on the card. Some matches I want to see and some matches have guys I like being brought down by crummy talents.


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh card. Now that Sami's gone, the only guy that I really mark for in CZW is MASADA. 

Can't lie though, Gulak/Dreamer intrigues me.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I think Gulak usually gets a bad wrap when he doesn't deserve it, but a match with Dreamer does nothing for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd prefer Dreamer to go away, myself. Yet, there is always that scary chance someone can _"Adam Cole"_ him into a match that's watchable. I like Gulak so, we'll see...

Key phrase coined after viewing the show Wanted and being amazed that I enjoyed Cole vs Dreamer. Adam Cole = <3


----------



## KingCrash

Have to agree with Chismo on the card. 4Loco/BB could be good if 4Loco show up & Colon/Stickland could be a sleeper but the rest looks meh to bad. No need to see Dreamer plodding through another match, Excellent stealing time on a show, the tag title match and the world title considering Masada shouldn't be wrestling if he needs the surgery.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Well that surely ain't their strongest card on paper, but I wouldn't say it sucks just yet. It could turn out great. 

Like I've said, instead of a regular Tables match, they should make the Vortekz-Moore match an Ultraviolent Tables match, where your goal is to put your opponent through the table and then pin him or do the 10 count.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Okay so New Heights was pretty bad. So bad, that I haven't even finished it yet. Still have to watch Busick-Fox and Masada-Dickinson. Only good matches from the show so far have been Gulak-Dreamer and Beaver Boys vs 4Loco which was fucking AWESOME!

Tangled Web 6's Main Event has been made official: Danny Havoc and Lucky 13 of Nation of Intoxication will face Drew Blood and Scotty Vortekz in a Tag Team Tangled Web match. I would've put Moore in place of Lucky and Lucky vs Younger in Singles match but whatever.

Also CZW's event in Ohio in September will be called "Deja Vu"


----------



## Certified G

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Okay so New Heights was pretty bad. So bad, that I haven't even finished it yet. Still have to watch Busick-Fox and Masada-Dickinson. Only good matches from the show so far have been Gulak-Dreamer and Beaver Boys vs 4Loco which was fucking AWESOME!
> 
> Tangled Web 6's Main Event has been made official: Danny Havoc and Lucky 13 of Nation of Intoxication will face Drew Blood and Scotty Vortekz in a Tag Team Tangled Web match. I would've put Moore in place of Lucky and Lucky vs Younger in Singles match but whatever.
> 
> Also CZW's event in Ohio in September will be called "Deja Vu"


That main event match of Tangled Web 6 sounds pretty good, I really liked Younger vs Vortekz from the 2011 edition.

And what Deja Vu is that? The 8th now? I seem to remember most of the Deja Vu shows to be pretty damn good.


----------



## Dark-Angel

Yea New Heights sucked. Just finished it this morning.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Disappointed to hear about New Heights being less than stellar, but I'm liking the where the Naptown Dragons/NOI feud is going.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Don't know if there are any old school CZW fans on this board but what were your thoughts on Cage of Death V? Ironically this show ended a very underwhelming year so I didn't attend it live but ended up really regretting it and it's one of the less talked about CODs. I'm" not sure about a personal Top 5 but maybe I'd put it lower Top 10 CZW shows.

Also thinking about borrowing that Highspots Best of Trent Acid set, I've already seen 90% of the matches but it'd be cool to kick back and relive that stuff. Though surprisingly his matches with Rave are omitted for some reason but it does have a bunch of gems like his matches with Hart/Homicide/Hero, etc. + some good BSB tags.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Matt_Yoda said:


> Don't know if there are any old school CZW fans on this board but what were your thoughts on Cage of Death V? Ironically this show ended a very underwhelming year so I didn't attend it live but ended up really regretting it and it's one of the less talked about CODs. I'm" not sure about a personal Top 5 but maybe I'd put it lower Top 10 CZW shows.
> 
> Also thinking about borrowing that Highspots Best of Trent Acid set, I've already seen 90% of the matches but it'd be cool to kick back and relive that stuff. Though surprisingly his matches with Rave are omitted for some reason but it does have a bunch of gems like his matches with Hart/Homicide/Hero, etc. + some good BSB tags.


Cage of Death V was the first CZW match I ever watched, so I'm probably a little biased but I loved the match itself. Even though the match itself didn't make a whole lot of sense, I loved the Nate Hatred turn at the end, and when I first watched it, the Lobo/Dewey spot was one of the craziest I've seen in wrestling.

As far as the rest of the show goes, the only matches I remember that stood out were B-Boy/Hero/Shelley and the Cash/Joker ladder match.

And I actually have that Trent Acid set, but haven't gotten around to watching it yet. I picked it up during a Highspots sale and its just been sitting in my to be watched pile.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Mattyb2266 said:


> Cage of Death V was the first CZW match I ever watched, so I'm probably a little biased but I loved the match itself. Even though the match itself didn't make a whole lot of sense, I loved the Nate Hatred turn at the end, and when I first watched it, the Lobo/Dewey spot was one of the craziest I've seen in wrestling.
> 
> As far as the rest of the show goes, the only matches I remember that stood out were B-Boy/Hero/Shelley and the Cash/Joker ladder match.
> 
> And I actually have that Trent Acid set, but haven't gotten around to watching it yet. I picked it up during a Highspots sale and its just been sitting in my to be watched pile.


The Cage of Death match was overbooked yes, but it wrapped up all of the storylines that year and the spots were crazy, hands down one of my favorite matches in CZW history. The show had a weak first half but the second half is really what made the show for me starting with Acid/Rave (overbooking killed the match) and the other matches you mentioned.

If you're an Acid Tripper, then you should fairly enjoy the set lots of solid stuff on that one. I really wish that CZW made Best of sets, because I'd purchase a Wifebeater one in a millisecond.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Matt_Yoda said:


> The Cage of Death match was overbooked yes, but it wrapped up all of the storylines that year and the spots were crazy, hands down one of my favorite matches in CZW history. The show had a weak first half but the second half is really what made the show for me starting with Acid/Rave (overbooking killed the match) and the other matches you mentioned.
> 
> If you're an Acid Tripper, then you should fairly enjoy the set lots of solid stuff on that one. I really wish that CZW made Best of sets, because I'd purchase a Wifebeater one in a millisecond.


I forgot Acid/Rave was on that show. Gotta give that one a re-watch. But as far as multi-man COD's, I'd say 5 is one of the best.

I'm actually a little surprised SMV hasn't done a Best on the Indies with Wifebeater. I know they threw a few matches on his old shoot interview but you'd think a BOTI would be a no brainier for him.


----------



## KingCrash

Well with the current BOTI comps they've done they usually hit a guy that's either hot now, a big indy guy (Hero, Steen) or something special like the Zandig 3 disc set. Don't think a Wifebeater comp/interview would sell enough to justify doing it. Of course they gave one to Devon Moore, and lord knows he'd need to work another 10 years to even try and justify that one.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I guess you're right, but I still think if they released that Mad Man Pondo set last year, a Wifebeater set would do just as well, if not maybe even a little bit better. But they would definitely know better than I would so I guess that speaks for itself.


----------



## Lane

Devon's shoot is what sold his dvd.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I just want a DJ Hyde shoot at some point. I'm not his biggest fan but it would be interesting to hear what he has to say about his current and past roster, Zandig, etc.


----------



## Lane

They filmed one with DJ a while ago.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lane said:


> They filmed one with DJ a while ago.


Really? Damn, didn't know that. Wonder when it'll get released then. 
Or do you mean the Hybrident.tv shoot?


----------



## sXeMope

They generally take a few months to release them. I know they filmed one with ACH during the JLIT weekend, and that's still not out. 

I don't think I'd buy a DJ Hyde BOTI but I'd certainly download the interview. It would be interesting to hear some of his thoughts, and his side to a lot of stories.


----------



## gregdpowell

If I wanted to watch the most violent, crazy CZW event ever filmed what would it be?


----------



## sXeMope

I can't say which event because where were a lot; especially in the earlier days. Some matches though would be

SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal - TOD 3 -- Eddy somehow cut an artery in his arm. Was legitimately squirting blood. You've probably seen the clip many times of him drinking it as it squirts out. He actually got lucky with that because from what I heard he was gonna be massacred in the finals.

Masada vs. Danny Havoc - New Heights 2011 -- Brutal match. I've seen a lot of crazy shit, but I've never seen anything quite like the aftermath of a Gusset Plate meeting flesh. Heard Kasai and Masada at WrestleCon was brutal as well.


----------



## Lane

Un F'n Believable and Ultraviolent Freedom of Expression are supposed to have two of the companys most violent death matches.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Un F'n Believable isn't one of the best death matches ever, but it's one of the most disturbing. But as far as full shows go, TOD 4, 8, and 9 don't disappoint.


----------



## Chismo

Hyde/Tremont from COD 14 was something else. Amazing stuff.


----------



## gregdpowell

I just read the review and saw still images of Masada vs Havoc 2011 and that was totally crazy! Link

I am going to check out the others suggested here now. 
Reminds of when Jim Cornette said it best: "Wrestling used to be about people pretending to hurt each other and everyone thinking it was real, to people actually hurting each other and﻿ everyone thinking it's fake."


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So it's been confirmed by CZWrestling.com that Drew Gulak will challenge Masada for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship next month at Tangled Web 6. 

Speaking of Masada, here's a rather hilarious video of Mike Pancoast training for his match against Latin Dragon which takes/took place today at the MBA/CZW Masada Benefit Show:


----------



## SuperLionel

A quick question regarding the tag title back in 99 - what was the story behind Zandig and Nick Gage becoming tag team champions? As I understand it The King Pinz became the champs at Street Fight 99 where Zandig was facing Nick Gage - then at Down in Flames Zandig and Gage teamed up and were billed as the champions - what was the given story for them being the tag champs? Then Lobo and TCK beating Gage and Pain for the belts at Pain in the Rain seemed confusing as well - anyone have any info on this?


----------



## sXeMope

I don't really know any story around it, but it was probably a business disagreement. The company was just starting up so John probably felt it unnecessary to explain it. From what I can find they only had two matches in CZW. The one where they won the titles, and one in November '99 vs. The Haas Brothers.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

First match for the CZW Deja Vu has been announced. It's gonna be Ron Mathis vs. Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## Obfuscation

Got New Heights downloaded and ready to see how it turned out. Pretty excited, even if some parts of the card didn't quite interest me all the way. CZW is generally fun and that's what I am expecting.


----------



## Cryme Tyme

Mathis/Dreamer should be off the hook. I want a gulak title reign.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Another match announced for Tangled Web! AR Fox will defend his Wired TV Championship against the "Apex of Agility" Andrew Everett. Card currently looks like this:



> Tangled Web Match
> DREW BLOOD & SCOTTY VORTEKZ v. LUCKY 13 & DANNY HAVOC
> 
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship
> MASADA (c) v. #1 Contender DREW GULAK
> 
> CZW Wired TV Championship
> AR FOX (c) v. #1 Contender ANDREW EVERETT


----------



## sXeMope

What's the story on Drew Blood coming back? I read about how he interfered but why didn't he join NOI with Moore?


----------



## Lane

Well, Moore did cost him his wrestling career.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Well, Moore did cost him his wrestling career.


I'm guessing that's what they're running/will run off of. But to be fair after that match they did hug and have that moment and whatnot. Although I guess Drew would be the logical replacement for Drake in terms of deathmatches because of Moore taking his career. I can see the COD this year being NOI/ND, curious as to who the third guy for the Dragons would be though considering Drake probably won't do it.


----------



## Lane

Im crossing my fingers for xOMGx


----------



## KingCrash

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Another match announced for Tangled Web! AR Fox will defend his Wired TV Championship against the "Apex of Agility" Andrew Everett. Card currently looks like this:


Everett/Fox might be decent and I'd hope for Everett to win just so he'd get more of a chance to grow into his heel role. Don't think much of Masada/Gulak considering the shape Masada's in and the last title run Gulak had was abysmal.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> What's the story on Drew Blood coming back? I read about how he interfered but why didn't he join NOI with Moore?


He was also refereeing the Drake-Moore match at TOD and made some "controversial decisions" in that match. If my memory serves me right, he stopped Moore from hitting Drake with a weapon of some sorts. 

Speaking of Drew Blood, I was (finally) watching BOTB 9 and HOLY SHIT that botch of his. If I was watching that live I would've for sure thought he was dead. In the end he got stretchered out and showed some signs of life so I guess he was lucky. 

The review of that event will arrive on the Indy DVD thread sometime soon(ish) when I've watched it.

Edit: Found video of the botch from YouTube:





Edit 2: BOTB 9 review is up in Indy DVD thread!

A new promo from the BLKOUT... lets just say that shit just got REALZ~~!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Not confirmed yet but it looks like The Beaver Boys will have a rematch against Azrieal & Bandido Jr. at Tangled Web VI. The First match ROCKED so I expect this to be just as good if not better.

Cards starting to look very good IMO!

Saw this on tumblr so don't know how legit this is but here it goes anyway!


> The CZW roster is looking for original music for wrestlers’ entrances. If interested, send a sample to [email protected]!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

New matches confirmed for Tangled Web VI:

The Winner of last months Championship Choice Scramble, Shane Hollister will face Caleb Konley in one-on-one action. 

It has also been confirmed that Beaver Boys will indeed face 4Loco in a rematch of their amazing match from New Heights. 

Tangled Web gets international, as "Portugal's Perfect Athlete" Shanna will make her CZW debut!
Her opponent will be decided later. 

So far the card looks like this:



> *Tangled Web Match*
> DREW BLOOD & SCOTTY VORTEKZ v. LUCKY 13 & DANNY HAVOC
> 
> *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
> MASADA (c) v. #1 Contender DREW GULAK
> 
> *CZW Wired TV Championship*
> A.R. FOX (c) v. ANDREW EVERETT
> 
> *Tag Team Match*
> BEAVER BOYS v. 4LOCO
> 
> *Singles Match*
> SHANE HOLLISTER v. CALEB KONLEY


----------



## Chismo

Drew Blood? :lmao

The rest of the card looks fine, though, Fox/Chiva could be ridiculous.


----------



## sXeMope

I think this years Tangled Web match is the weakest they've ever had. Not expecting anything from Shanna because, while she is good from what I hear, the only regular CZW women who could put on a match that doesn't completely suck would be Kimber Lee, and Cherry Bomb (Is she still with CZW? Or is she just in that phase where she's gone, but the roster page hasn't been updated?) Everett/Fox could be good though.


Unrelated note: I'd love to hear Jim Cornette commentate an AR Fox match. I think it would be incredibly funny. Imagine the ranting he'd do.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I think this years Tangled Web match is the weakest they've ever had. Not expecting anything from Shanna because, while she is good from what I hear, the only regular CZW women who could put on a match that doesn't completely suck would be Kimber Lee, and Cherry Bomb (Is she still with CZW? Or is she just in that phase where she's gone, but the roster page hasn't been updated?) Everett/Fox could be good though.
> 
> 
> Unrelated note: I'd love to hear Jim Cornette commentate an AR Fox match. I think it would be incredibly funny. Imagine the ranting he'd do.


Yes Cherry Bomb's still with CZW. Didn't she and Pepper Parks have an angle with Excellent at New Heights or something?

Sure the match looks like the weakest Tangled Web match on paper, BUT I think it has potential to be the sleeper of the night. I expect it to be an all out war with some sick spots and bumps from both teams.

Edit: David Starr vs. Greg Excellent announced for Deja Vu.

Edit 2: 8-Man Tag match announced for Tangled Web VI.
It'll be Greg Excellent, Devon Moore, Shane Strickland and Matt Tremont vs. Joe Gacy, Biff Busick, Alex Colon and Rory Mondo.

Edit 3: BLK Jeez vs. Caleb Konley confirmed for Deja Vu.


----------



## Cryme Tyme

Deja Vu will be my first live CZW show. Anything to expect from them?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^I don't know as I've never been to a live show but someone like TaylorFitz might tell you as he was at WrestleCon.

At Deja Vu, Shane Hollister will be challenging the winner of Gulak/Masada for the World Heavyweight Championship. 

Card announced so far:


> CZW World Heavyweight Championship
> SHANE HOLLISTER v. DREW GULAK or MASADA
> 
> Singles Match
> TOMMY DREAMER v. RON MATHIS
> 
> Singles Match
> CALEB KONLEY v. BLK JEEZ
> 
> Singles Match
> DAVID STARR v. GREG EXCELLENT


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

More matches announced:

Two young lions from Beyond Wrestling faceoff as *David Starr* faces *JT Dunn* at Tangled Web VI this Saturday.

At the same event, OI4K's *Nevaeh* will face an opponent decided by The Boss, DJ Hyde.

*BLKOUT* recently issued an open challenge to any team out there and it got accepted by a team making their
return to the Combat Zone, *The Osirian Portal*. 




> Tangled Web Match
> DREW BLOOD & SCOTTY VORTEKZ v. LUCKY 13 & DANNY HAVOC
> 
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship
> MASADA (c) v. #1 Contender DREW GULAK
> 
> CZW Wired TV Championship
> A.R. FOX (c) v. ANDREW EVERETT
> 
> Tag Team Match
> BEAVER BOYS v. 4LOCO
> 
> Singles Match
> SHANE HOLLISTER v. CALEB KONLEY
> 
> Singles Match
> JT DUNN v. DAVID STARR
> 
> Singles Match
> NEVAEH v. DJ HYDE's PICK
> 
> CZW World Tag Team Championship Match
> BLKOUT v. THE OSIRIAN PORTAL


----------



## sXeMope

Pretty cool to see the Portal back in CZW (Yes, they've reunited for those unaware). Beyond showcase really doesn't jump out as I've never seen those guys work but I'm sure they're solid. Can't say I care for the Airborne/Hyde feud that seems to be developing, but I generally hate boss vs. employee storylines. Would be cool to see Allysin Kay debut against Nevaeh. Really liked what I saw from her in AIW and I'm guessing it'll just be Nevaeh being squashed anyways.


----------



## Lane

Portal and JT being on the show is awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

The Portal showing up is always great, though I do wish they were facing a better team. Beyond Showcase will be solid but I don't know if they're going to get anyone to care in that building. And wasn't Shanna supposed to be making her debut on the ippv, so it'll either be her or probably DJ himself to further yet another DJ boss vs. wrestler feud that no one wants.


----------



## Chismo

I freakin' hate The Osirian Portal. I like them as singles wrestlers, though.

And when the hell the reunion happened?


----------



## sXeMope

They reunited at the Wrestling Is Cool show on July 21. As far as I can find, their first official match back together was the Chikara showcase at the DGUSA show. I haven't seen enough of Amasis to compare, but I think Ophidian has gotten better in his singles run. I'm curious though as to if they'll wrestle any differently now that they don't have Chikara strings attached.


----------



## Lane

Amasis is a better singles wrestler than Ophidian.


----------



## Chismo

I like Amasis as a character, but he's a bad wrestler. He's a good athlete, and can jump high. /praise.


----------



## FITZ

So I just watched the Masada/Kasai match and the 4 Loco/Nation of Intoxication match from Cage of Death last night with some friends. I think I did a solid job of convincing some of them to make the road trip for Cage of Death in December.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So "the Summer's Most Feared Event" the Tangled Web 6 has come and gone and the Cage of Death season is upon us, but now, lets talk about last nights event a little.

- Beyond Wrestling's JT Dunn and Dustin Starr had a very nice opening match that had a surprisingly hot crowd behind it. Starr really has that WWE'ish look about him and I wouldn't be surprised if WWE would snatch him at some point in the future. Way to debut for both of them. 

- Nevaeh's opponent ended up being Shanna (surprise, surprise..), who made her CZW debut. A decent match. Not too memorable.
I'm just curious as to where the feud between Oi4K and DJ is gonna go, though I have to admit these boss-client feuds are getting pretty stale.

- I don't care very much about Caleb Konley but him and Hollister had a solid match. I was rooting for Hollister but plus points for Konley getting the surprise win.

- BB's vs 4Loco Part II ended up being an awesome, awesome tag team match, just like the last one. Would like to see them go at it one more time maybe in some sort of a special stipulation match at some point. 

- Masada vs. Drew Gulak. As a Masada mark I have very mixed feelings about the way this ended but this match also was surprisingly good. Had some nice psychology behind this. Gulak's toprope chopblock was pretty neat, even though the crowd seemed to think he botched it at first.

- When I first heard that Vortekz missed his second show in a row I was rather pissed, but as it turned out he had a valid reason this time. The replacements, Mondo and Mathis really stepped up their game in this one and made a name for themselves. Sick, sick spots, especially by Devon who's a freakin cat. Major props to the Notorious Scumbag.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

So, did Gulak win the title?

I really hate Gulak.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Yes, he did.

And thank God he did.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CZW has announced the dates for this years final shows: Cerebral, Night of Infamy 12 and Cage of Death 15.
Cerebral will take place on October 12th, Night of Infamy 12 will take place on November 9th and Cage of Death 15 will take place on December 14th. All events to be held at Flyers Skate Zone, Voorhees, NJ.

CZW also announced a Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Ladder match to be held at Down with the Sickness, where AR Fox will defend his
CZW Wired championship against two of the following: Shane Strickland, Alex Colon and Andrew Everett.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm glad Masada dropped the title. Not just because it (hopefully) gives him a chance to rest up and properly heal the knee injury. Plus, I think Masada has reached that level where he doesn't necessarily need the title to draw. Kind of like the Cena or Orton of CZW. 

The Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Ladder match should be good no matter who's in it, but I doubt it'll top last years. Crist/Fox was insane, minus the botched ending. 

Jake Crist vs DJ Hyde was announced for Deja-Vu. No Rope Barbed Wire. I'm really loving that Jake and Dave are really being showcased in CZW. Should be interesting to see what Jake takes in the match. I hope this doesn't drag out for a long time like DJ/Sami and DJ/Tremont did.


----------



## Lane

Jake Crist in a no rope barbwire match...whoa. (Bet DJ does something so hes not in the match.)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jake vs. DJ in a NRBW? Is this the first time Jake has done barbed wire?

also judging by their Twitter war, it looks like Lucky 13 will face Drew Blood at Down With The Sickness.

also:



> brett lauderdale ‏@Lauderdale11 23 h
> I will be conducting a shoot interview with @DJHyde_1 for @rfvideo very soon... Should be VERY interesting... #CZW #Fireworks #1on1 #FaceOff


for RFVideo? Why no SMV, bro? Or did he quit/get fired from there?


----------



## sXeMope

I can't say for sure, but I think it is Jake's first deathmatch. 

Lauderdale also tweeted a few weeks back (Day of Tangled Web I believe) that he was working on a project involving Tremont for RFVideo. I really hope CZW doesn't eventually deal exclusively through them. They're pretty good with shipping costs, but I've yet to get an order that wasn't screwed up in some way. Didn't DJ recently do a shoot with SMV according to someone in this thread? If he did I'll buy that one if I buy any at all because SMV's releases contain (more) matches.


----------



## FITZ

I'm just assuming that Gulak will hold the title until Nick Gage is release from prison.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm just assuming that Gulak will hold the title until Nick Gage is release from prison.


That would be such a sight to see.

Gulak's in the ring with his Campaign cutting a promo on someone when "For Whom The Bell Tolls" hits... and THE KING OF ULTRAVIOLENT RASSLIN', THE MAN NICK F'N GAGE RUNS OUT AND SMASHES HIS ASS. 

:ex:

btw when can he get out? I heard 2015 but can he get out any sooner like next year due to good behavior or something?


----------



## KingCrash

The only thing that would make that worthwhile is seeing Dewey's fear face and reaction at Gage's music hitting.

And if it's for RFVideo I think Lauderdale and Hyde are going to do one of those RF Face-Off shoots where guys that don't like/talk shit to each other come together due to Brett and DJ going back and forth over whatever DJ's plan was for NPWD before they invited CZW in.


----------



## Lane

Dewey losing his ever loving shit or going face and giving a choke breaker to Ginger Snap would be tremendous.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> The only thing that would make that worthwhile is seeing Dewey's fear face and reaction at Gage's music hitting.
> 
> And if it's for RFVideo I think Lauderdale and Hyde are going to do one of those RF Face-Off shoots where guys that don't like/talk shit to each other come together due to Brett and DJ going back and forth over whatever DJ's plan was for NPWD before they invited CZW in.


I was looking forward to DJ's plan. Wasn't he gonna do a Ultraviolent Underground iPPV or something? Really wish he did do that considering how irrelevant the CZW match at NPWD was. If it is a face-off I'm pretty sure they could make a sub-section of the RFVideo site just for DJ's Face-Offs. Seems like every second guy has problems with DJ. DJ/Pinkie, DJ/Joker, DJ/Masada...


I think it would be pretty cool to see Gulak hold the title until Gage comes back. Would really add that little bit extra to the feud. Gage returning alone will be huge. Gage returning to feud with the guy who publicly mocked him, who now happens to have the title he wanted...It's gonna be intense. I feel like the only way it could be any better than that is if it was at (a) The Arena; or (b) Delaware at TOD.


----------



## Concrete

Ummm why would Nick Gage come back?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Concrete said:


> Ummm why would Nick Gage come back?


To kill them all and be back on top.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

If he gets/stays clean, I'd love to see Gage return to CZW. Frankly, he's the last real "CZW guy" left. To sum it up, Nicky's the fuckin' man.


----------



## Concrete

I would dread Gage coming back to CZW. That would be the best way for your company to look like shit.


----------



## Lane

Concrete said:


> I would dread Gage coming back to CZW. That would be the best way for your company to look like shit.


Lol, Gage returning wouldn't draw more people in at all. Oh fuck no.


----------



## sXeMope

Why's that? Because of how he wrestles or because he did time in prison? JC and Trent both returned after doing time. While Trent's last run was quite pathetic, JC did pretty well for himself. Although that was a different CZW than what we have now.

I feel like Nick Gage is, As much as I'm gonna hate myself for this comparison, the Hulk Hogan of CZW. He can show up at any time, and the crowd will go apeshit. I think him coming back could very well draw some people back who've lost interest since he left. Especially if he were to go directly into a feud with Gulak. Match wise it may not be anything amazing, but the crowd reaction and promos would be insane.

On the topic of Gage: Long shot here, but is there any chance that anyone here has "The Nick Gage Show" and the "Nick Gage PSA" promos from the Summer of 2009 after the incident at TOD? I loved those two promos but they disappeared from the internet entirely after Gage's arrest.


----------



## Concrete

Like you said, this is not the same CZW. No need for him in my opinion. I would be significantly less interested in CZW if he were to be there.


----------



## Mattyb2266

The death match fan in me NEEDS to see Gage vs. Tremont at some point. And I can only pray I'm at the show where Gage returns because that reaction will be insane.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not saying I would want to see Gage in CZW long term but I do want him to come out and beat the shit out of Gulak and company. I mean it was years ago (after his arrest) that I was at a CZW show and the Gulak campaign had gone and printed fliers out with Gage's face on it saying, "Gulak was Right." I mean if that isn't enough to warrant an ass kicking I don't know what is.


----------



## Lane

The Jan 2011 show is worth watching just for Gages music to hit only for Gulak to come out dressed as him.


----------



## Snapdragon

Gulak is fantastic

He is going places next year


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Gulak is one of the main reasons I don't follow CZW much anymore.

I just can't get into his character and I never understood this campaign (guess it started when I was out of the loop).

Hated him even more when he was with Andy Sumner. I guess I'm just stuck in the past...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## fritz_czw

Yea, gulak is awful. I was so pissed when he made Masada tap at the tangled web. I figured that's how it would go given the fact of his knee injury, but that still pissed me off.

Frig Gulak! Ugh.

Anyway, I thought the tangled web was great. The main event was total mayhem. So much fun to watch and this iPPV was much better than the new heights PPV. New Heights was painful to watch at times. With that said, I'm really looking forward to watching Deja Vu. That should rule.

Man, I love CZW.


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> The Jan 2011 show is worth watching just for Gages music to hit only for Gulak to come out dressed as him.


The second row fans turning their backs when Gulak does his promo almost made up for it going too long and the rest of the show sucking.


----------



## FITZ

Fresh Dougie said:


> Gulak is one of the main reasons I don't follow CZW much anymore.
> 
> I just can't get into his character and I never understood this campaign (guess it started when I was out of the loop).
> 
> Hated him even more when he was with Andy Sumner. I guess I'm just stuck in the past...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Well his campaign is that he wants to make the Combat Zone less violent and vulgar, the two things that basically define CZW. He's pretty funny and he's actually a pretty good wrestler but he doesn't wrestle like he is in CZW for whatever reason. 

Gulak as a heel is a lot of fun. The Cage of Death show that I went to I bought a case of toilet paper and distributed to the crowd for his entrance. And it was a blast to see 20 rolls of toilet paper thrown at him, looked good on DVD as well.


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not saying I would want to see Gage in CZW long term but I do want him to come out and beat the shit out of Gulak and company. I mean it was years ago (after his arrest) that I was at a CZW show and the Gulak campaign had gone and printed fliers out with Gage's face on it saying, "Gulak was Right." I mean if that isn't enough to warrant an ass kicking I don't know what is.


Wasn't there a lot of stuff that stemmed from that? I swear I remember reading that Justice Pain threatened to kick Gulak's ass via Facebook. Although realistically I'd bet that if Pain was to show up, he'd get mauled by Gulak.


----------



## Snapdragon

Anyone saying Gulak sucks hasn't seen his Wrestling Is matches

He's been putting on some fantastic ring work


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> *CZW Takes Over the PWI 500*
> Thursday, August 22, 2013 @ 10:23am EDT
> 
> 
> Earlier this week, the world famous Pro Wrestling Illustrated 500 was released. Pro Wrestling Illustrated, commonly referred to as PWI, is magazine published by Kappa Publishing Group and is headquartered in the Greater Philadelphia Area. Starting in 1991, PWI has released its rankings of the top 500 wrestlers in the world. For over 20 years, wrestlers across the global have strived to simply make the illustrious list. For some, making the PWI 500 is better than a championship! But like most "Top Lists," the PWI 500 has been considered controversial. Nevertheless, it is a sense of pride for a wrestler to make the list as well as for the promotion who housed the said wrestler.
> 
> This year Combat Zone Wrestling has a strong presence on the famed PWI 500, *taking home 26 of the 500 spots. That isn't including the 8 additional wrestlers who made appearances in CZW in 2013, bringing the total to a whopping 34!* CZW would like to congratulate all the competitors who made this year's list and wish those competitors continued success in the world of professional wrestling.
> 
> But that is not all... The CZW Academy has a special distinction as one of its students has been named "Rookie of the Year." That student recently made his CZWiPPV.com debut at New Heights, followed by a spectacular victory to open last week's Tangled Web 6. That man's name is David Starr. Starr started with the CZW Academy late in 2012 having transferred from the legendary Wild Samoan Training Center. Since coming to the CZW family, Starr has quickly been making a name for himself. In only two appearances on CZWiPPV.com crowds have already been chanting his catchphrase "Look at it!" It is quite possible that in just a few more months, that we will be "looking at" a new CZW Champion! So we now wish an extra-special congratulations to "The Product."
> 
> Here is where the Stars of CZW have fallen on this year's prestigious list:
> 
> 55 - Adam Cole
> 66 - Sami Callihan
> 94 - MASADA
> 97 - AR Fox
> 146 - Drake Younger
> 197 - David Starr, Rookie of the Year
> 237 - Ruckus
> 247 - BLK Jeez
> 268 - DJ Hyde
> 270 - Devon Moore
> 275 - Pepper Parks
> 282 - Dustin Rayz
> 295 - Danny Havoc
> 321 - Tommy Dreamer
> 339 - Rich Swann
> 340 - Jake Crist
> 342 - Drew Gulak
> 346 - Dave Crist
> 365 - Mr. Tofiga
> 366 - Caleb Konley
> 389 - Azrieal
> 405 - Joe Gacy
> 419 - Matt Tremont
> 420 - Bandido Jr.
> 435 - Shane Strickland
> 479 - Greg Excellent
> 
> Here are stars who have appeared for CZW in the last calendar year:
> 
> 42 - Davey Richards
> 68 - Sami Zayn (the former El Generico)
> 99 - Colt Cabana
> 106 - Samuray Del Sol
> 221 - Robert Anthony
> 390 - Player Uno
> 443 - Sugar Dunkerton
> 447 - Aaron Epic


Pretty impressive IMO!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

New match set for Deja Vu: *AR Fox & Shane Strickland vs. Alex Colon & Andrew Everett*. Whoever is pinned in that match, will not be in the Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Ladder match for the CZW Wired Championship at Down With The Sickness. If Fox is pinned in the tag match at Deja Vu, he will be stripped of the title.


----------



## Cryme Tyme

I'm going to say Fox gets pinned and moves on to main event scene. Would love Everett to win the strap.


----------



## KingCrash

I could see Colon getting pinned by Fox and then the next week Colon costs Fox the title. I think Everett should win it either way.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hoping Fox can lose the tag match, but that's more of a long shot. Colon can lose to cushion things since he's been losing as it is & he has the whole "I won BOTB" theory behind him. Everett winning is kind of a must.

And personally, fuck Nick Gage. Don't want to see his shoddy ass back. No need for him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*New match set for Deja Vu:* AeroForm (Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick) return to Combat Zone to take on The Catalyst (Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan)

*New match set for Down With The Sickness:* Cherry Bomb & Pepper Parks will face Greg Excellent and the partner of his choosing. 

Also for Down With The Sickness:


CZWrestling.com said:


> * Online Special - Buy 4 GA tix get 1 FREE! * Door Special - 10% OFF with Student ID!


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh goodie. I hate AeroForm. Catalyst being booked more is a plus. Wished those guys didn't get a jipped championship run. BLK OUT has ran its course. About five years ago, but now it's dreadful.

Mixed tag finally happening. Been a long time there. Or it feels like it.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't mind Aeroform. I think Lyndon did fine in AIW for the last year or so that Flip has been gone. I feel like Flip is only good in the air while Lyndon has turned into a good all-around wrestler.

Definitely agree with you on BLK OUT. I think Blk Jeez could have a decent singles career, but Ruckus has pretty much sucked since he lost weight. I also wish they'd attempt to do some character development on The Catalyst. I feel like they could really be something if they put some work into them.


----------



## dukenukem3do

sXeMope said:


> I don't mind Aeroform. I think Lyndon did fine in AIW for the last year or so that Flip has been gone. I feel like Flip is only good in the air while Lyndon has turned into a good all-around wrestler.
> 
> Definitely agree with you on BLK OUT. I think Blk Jeez could have a decent singles career, but Ruckus has pretty much sucked since he lost weight. I also wish they'd attempt to do some character development on The Catalyst. I feel like they could really be something if they put some work into them.


Is it Ruckus losing weight a good thing?


----------



## sXeMope

For his health, yes. But I've seen a lot of people say that his ring work was actually better when he was bigger.


----------



## Snapdragon

I think his ring work was better moreso because his body was less beat up when he was fat because he hadn't been wrestling as long.

Ruckus has been wrestling for upwards to 11 years now I think with the same highflying style. He's pretty beatup I'm sure.


----------



## Lane

The Catalyst is cool and all besides the fact that Dustin has been the drizzling shits since starting his bionic man gimmick.


----------



## KingCrash

Ruckus has been terrible for at least since 08/09 (and that's when he just doesn't half-ass matches) and I wonder why Hyde reformed BLK-OUT after Philly's Most Wanted fizzled in the first place. From their stint in CZW The Catalyst hasn't been much better, but then again they were in a feud with BLK-OUT.


----------



## Lane

Last good match I saw Ruckus have was against Fox at one of the Tangled Webs. Granted their brawl at the most recent show with the Portal was really enjoyable.


----------



## sXeMope

I'd guess Hyde reformed BLK OUT purely because he had nothing else for either of them. I really wish he didn't piss Joker off so much though. Been making my way through his BOTI and I think he'd be such a valuable asset to have, whether as a singles wrestler or as a tag wrestler. He looked to be heading into a feud with Masada which would have been BRUTAL, and just imagine Eddie Kingston and Joker as a regular tag team...


----------



## fritz_czw

Deja Vu on september 7th will be on iPPV? I don't see anything on RFvideonow about it. I see down with the sickness on the 14th however?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Tag Team rematch set for Down with the Sickness:* BLKOUT will face Osirian Portal in a tag team match where they will defend their titles. 

Can't say I'm too excited. The first match between them didn't really set the world on fire.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm only looking forward to it b/c maybe it means Portal can actually get the straps. I just want BLK OUT to die b/c they're horrible. Sabian is lazier than holy hell & Ruckus has always sucked.


----------



## Lane

Lol when BLK OUT causes the dq. The show this Saturday is also on ippv as "Ill pretend you said 18" put up the order deal.


----------



## KingCrash

Well since they already did the DQ finish I'll say they'll pull out the countout and walk out as The Portal are ready to win. To me Ruckus has always been the lazier one and Sabian is just a douche who needs a good beatdown.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sabian hasn't seemed like he gives a shit anymore which is why he does dick in his matches. Except for play a microphone against it like a moron. Got to love how those fans want them to go away and it isn't even in the kayfabe element. They just want them to fuck off b/c they're really bad & not helping anything.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Greg Excellent's partner for Down With the Sickness has been revealed. Joining the battle against Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb will be Candice LeRae.

The War between The NOI and Naptown Dragons continues at Down With the Sickness, as Lucky 13 will face Drew Blood 

CZW's Deja Vu event this Saturday will be held as a Double Header event with Ohio's Rockstar Pro.


----------



## sXeMope

CANDICEEEEEEE <33333


Rather odd choice though considering she's being flown in. What ever happened to CVE? Not to mention that there are plenty of talented Mid-West girls.


----------



## Obfuscation

Candice - OH HEAVENLY DAYS.

Such a lovely dame.


----------



## HotRhymez

So..I want to start watching CZW..is there a site with full matches that I can watch?


----------



## Lane

http://vod.czwrestling.com/


----------



## fritz_czw

So who else is going to watch the Deja Vu iPPV today?


----------



## sXeMope

I hate the iPPV concept so I'm not. Definitely gonna consider getting the DVD though. I really wanna see how Jake does in a deathmatch environment.


Also - I wonder if Sami gave Dave his jacket back before he left for "greener pastures"


----------



## Ryan Smith

fritz_czw said:


> So who else is going to watch the Deja Vu iPPV today?


Just ordering it now. Wasn't sure if I was going to get home in time to see it.


----------



## Ryan Smith

This is the first time I'm ordering... where do you watch it after you pay for it?


----------



## sXeMope

iPPV is cancelled. Bad reception in the arena. Anyone who ordered the iPPV gets a VOD of the show for free.


----------



## dele

I was at Deja Vu last night. Really solid show. The venue was hot as fuck, however.

The AR Fox tag match was a lot of fun. Lots of big spots.

Tommy Dreamer took a tombstone pile driver and broke his fall with his head/neck.

The NRBW was a ton of fun. Lots of blood and big spots. 

Overall it was pretty fun. My girlfriend insisted that she wanted to see a czw show. Afterward, she told me she didn't want to go to anymore. SHUCKS.


----------



## Lane

Yo, them results though.


----------



## sXeMope

Are there results anywhere for the show? I really want to read a (detailed) recap of Crist/Hyde.


The VOD is available now.


----------



## dele

Lane said:


> Yo, them results though.


From the top of my head:

DJ Hyde beat Jake

AT Fox won via dq, made the ladder match a 4 way.

Dreamer got pinned by a nasty tombstone

Gulak won.

Rest was all filler


----------



## Lane

DJ vs Crist was really fucking good. Give it a watch.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Watching Deja Vu right now and can't say that I've liked it so far. Everything just seems off. The commenator(s), the ring announcer, the matches, the ring bell, the arena. No offense but it also looks like some local Indy show rather than CZW. Nothing's really stood up yet and I'm over an hour into the show.
Hopefully the main event is as good as you people say it was. 

Future is bright for David Starr that's for sure, but I wish he'd find his own thing rather than to do the way overly done generic Rick Rude gimmick.


----------



## sXeMope

I downloaded the show just for the NRBW match and skimmed through it. Jake looked pretty bloody at one point. Nice to see he really stepped up.


Also, Nevaeh :datass


----------



## fritz_czw

Well, I just finished watching it, and I have to say it was just OK.

There were some cool moments, the AR Fox match was great, the tommy dreamer match was much better than I expected, DJ Hyde was great. The blk jeez fight was awful. The Aerform match was cool. Plus the others were mediocre to OK. 

The ring announcer was bad, real bad. It looked very disjointed he'd just stand there, then the music would play - bad continuity. The venue looked real indie like one guy said, the Skate Zone is a much better host for CZW. 

Overall, this one was cool, but it was no tangled web. This was better than new heights mind you. 

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to Down With the Sickness, that 4 way ladder cris cash match is going to be awesome.

All hail the combat zone!


----------



## fritz_czw

Also, it must be stated, that Greg Excellent is the worst wrestler in CZW. I hate that useless guy.


----------



## Lane

Fuck off, Greg is awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> Fuck off, Greg is awesome.


I would literally rather watch a Devon Moore/Mike Mondo compilation doubleheader then try to watch two Greg Excellent matches back to back. There's no reason he's there besides he's Hyde's friend.


----------



## Lane

Yeah because him and Mia didn't have 3 excellent matches or anything, Oh fuck no wasn't that.


----------



## sXeMope

Greg is okay for what he is. He's comedic relief, and he realizes that and he always has fun. I can respect that. The heelish promos during the feud with DJ that I saw were really good IMO. I'll never forget him eerily singing Never Gonna Give You Up while sitting in the shower.

On a related note: What ever happened to Mia in CZW? She virtually disappeared.

Haven't seen it posted here but Drew Gulak defends against Chris Dickinson at DWTS. Should be a really great match. I heard they were great at Americanrana.


----------



## Lane

Mia moved to Florida so its harder to get her back plus she goes to Japan a lot. I hope Dickinson vs Gulak ends with Gulak dropping Dickinson right on his dome with that bodyslam into the ropes move, Jarek 1:20 style. IPPV is also ordered.
Edit: Danny said in his newest shoot that Greg does a TON backstage as far as being the middle man between DJ and talent and advertising shows.


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> Yeah because him and Mia didn't have 3 excellent matches or anything, Oh fuck no wasn't that.


So 3 matches make up for four or five years of garbage. If he's the go-between backstage and is getting advertisers, great, let him do that instead of wrestle. He really shouldn't be the guy have matches with guys you want to breakout/showcase like Everett and David Starr and bring them down. Luckily for Greg Joe Gacy's still around so he's not the worst guy in the company.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Full card for tonights Down With The Sickness:


> Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Ladder Match
> AR FOX v. ALEX COLON v. SHANE STRICKLAND v. ANDREW EVERETT
> 
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship
> DREW GULAK (c) v. CHRIS DICKINSON
> 
> CZW World Tag-Team Championship Rematch
> BLK-OUT (c) (Ruckus & Blk Jeez) v. OSIRIAN PORTAL (Amasis & Ophidian)
> 
> Intergender Lifestyle Collision
> PEPPER PARKS & CHERRY BOMB v. GREG EXCELLENT & the debuting CANDICE LeRAE
> 
> The War Continues
> DREW BLOOD v. NOI's LUCKY 13
> 
> Ultraviolent Rules Match
> NOI's DANNY HAVOC v. RORY MONDO
> 
> Tag Team Match
> 4Loco's AZRIEAL & BANDIDO JR v. DAVID STARR & JT DUNN
> 
> Tag Team Grudge Match
> The Front's SOZIO & BIFF BUSICK v. OI4K's DAVE & JAKE CRIST


I don't really mind for Greg. He's okay at what he does and if he really does all that stuff backstage, I guess he's worth keeping around.


----------



## sXeMope

I may actually order this. Does iPPV in that building have a good track record? I've never heard about any problems with RF streams but it was the same for SMV until Absolution 8


----------



## Lane

Only issue I've ever had is no sound but that was just for a few minutes. Streams normally work great.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> I may actually order this. Does iPPV in that building have a good track record? I've never heard about any problems with RF streams but it was the same for SMV until Absolution 8


I ordered proving grounds and the first two matches were breaking up in and out but they got it fixed pretty quickly.

Bummer I can't be there tonight, but I'm hoping I can make it home in time to catch the ippv.


----------



## sXeMope

That's good to hear. Will probably order it then. Anyone planning to discuss the show as it happens in this thread? I've seen it done with a few other shows but not sure if it's done here.


----------



## Ryan Smith

Just purchased tonights event, and there is absolutely no info about it after the purchase, seems like I got an "internal server error" right after processing the order (and I was charged). How would I get ahold of someone? Phone goes right to voicemail (and I did leave a message)


----------



## Lane

Try again. Mine went down too but its back up. Seemed like the issue was heavy traffic.


----------



## Ryan Smith

Nope, it's like I didn't even order it :-/


----------



## Lane

If you're signed in try signing out and signing back in.


----------



## Lane

Also, ACH vs Aaron Epic will start the show in a Beyond Wrestling showcase match.


----------



## Ryan Smith

Lane said:


> If you're signed in try signing out and signing back in.


I've done that and even tried a different computer.


----------



## Lane

Dont know what to tell you then. Sorry man :/ On a plus side the show hasn't started so maybe you can get it figured out.


----------



## Ryan Smith

Lane said:


> Dont know what to tell you then. Sorry man :/ On a plus side the show hasn't started so maybe you can get it figured out.


I'm trying. 

I'm wondering if I order it again that they will refund me from the first time... but on the other hand I don't want to risk it failing twice.


----------



## sXeMope

If it's not in the "My account" tab your order didn't go through correctly. If it's not there and you were charged I don't know what to say. 

My audio is freezing for a few seconds constantly. Hoping that's not just me.


Looks like ACH/Epic was just a stall for time because they said it just ended.


----------



## Lane

My sounds working great FOR THIS GODDAMN SHITTY SONG THATS ON REPEAT. Show starting at 8pm 
EDIT: ACH vs Aaron Epic was a dark match. WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK.


----------



## Lane

Caleb Konley & Shane Hollister vs Alex Reynolds & Jon Silver start the ippv.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ryan Smith said:


> Just purchased tonights event, and there is absolutely no info about it after the purchase, seems like I got an "internal server error" right after processing the order (and I was charged). How would I get ahold of someone? Phone goes right to voicemail (and I did leave a message)





Ryan Smith said:


> I'm trying.
> 
> I'm wondering if I order it again that they will refund me from the first time... but on the other hand I don't want to risk it failing twice.


They should have someone by the phones when a PPV is in progress. That's messed up. 

I think you'd be alright but I'd hate to steer you wrong. You don't know how long it would take to get a hold of them, and if you can't I don't think ten bucks would be enough motivation for you to take legal action. 

I know it sucks, but I recommend waiting for the VOD. Not what you planned but better safe than sorry. 

Sorry about that bro, happened to me once, know it sucks.


----------



## sXeMope

Is the stream choppy for anyone else or?...


----------



## Lane

Mine worked great up until Silver locked in the crossface. Now its choppy.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Is the stream choppy for anyone else or?...


Yeah, I spent the last half hour trying to get signed in and once I finally did about three minutes ago, its been horribly choppy.


----------



## Lane

Mines back to working. Missed a few mins of the opening tag. It was really good. Almost on par with the 4Loco vs Beaver Boys tag matches.
CZW tweet:The Front vs. OI4K up now. Working on iPPV issues.
Biff just gave Dave a brainbuster onto a open chair on the floor.


----------



## sXeMope

Hope they fix the issues. Mine's improved slightly. I'll see around 20 seconds of wrestling, it'll freeze for a second or two, then continue. Occasionally it'll jump ahead after the pause


----------



## Lane

HOLY FUCK BIFF DIED. He went up and over and instead of using the apron to fall to the floor he did a full front flip onto his back out of the ring onto the floor. Match was fun. DJ caused the finish.
Matt Tremont sitting in a chair cutting a promo. Really good promo.


----------



## sXeMope

So I guess this is CZW's way of stalling for time while they try to fix issues?

Also, I REALLY hope Tremont and Gacy aren't in the Cage Of Death. It seems like it will either be either that or NOI/Dragons (Or whatever they are)


----------



## Lane

Gacy vs Tremont main eventing next month in house of horrors. Tremonts promo was VERY good.
4Loco vs Juicy Products up now. LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I'm really enjoying this tag match so far. Still a bit choppy for the stream but from what I can see this has been great.


----------



## Lane

4Loco vs Juicy Products was yet another good match. 3/3 in matches.
Lucky vs Drew Blood up. Match ends in dq when Mathis runs in. All 6 out brawling now.


----------



## FITZ

Not being able to see quality indy wrestling on a monthly basis is one of the things I miss the most about not being in Philly anymore.


----------



## Lane

Mathis, Blood, Lucky, and Moore brawl to the back. Danny vs Mondo on going ultraviolent rules. Theres a lot of blood. Mondo went barefoot into thumbtacks. Danny took a death vally driver off the apron through a door propped up between the ring and railing. Match ends out of no where, Looks like Dannys injured. He took a cut throat driver onto a open chair with the legs sticking up. It was nasty. Rory comes out with a weedwhacker. NOI out. Maven threatens to fire Rory. Rory goes up top and jumps off the turnbuckle onto Danny whose on a stretcher on the floor.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I actually really really enjoyed that match. It definitely dragged at times, and got horribly choppy at times, but Rory's been doing fantastic the last couple shows.


----------



## Lane

Match had really good parts. The post match stuff made up for the no contest.


----------



## Mattyb2266

It seemed like they were foreshadowing a bit to a possible barefoot thumbtack match which would be awesome.


----------



## Lane

I have it pegged as either barefoot thumbtacks or an i quit match. At least it would be something different than a Dusty Rhodes GET DA PLUNDDA DADDEH match. Intergender tag to kick off second half of the show. Ok match. Not bad but nothing compared to everything else on the show. The sunset flip spot was cool. Portal vs BLK Out was decent.


----------



## Mattyb2266

BLk OUT was what got me into CZW back in like 2006/2007, and I bought DVDs and skipped straight to anything pertaining to them. Now, I see a match, get so excited for it, then afterwards I think to myself, was that all?


----------



## Lane

World title match had some sick bumps. Great match.


----------



## Mattyb2266

World title match was awesome. I was expecting good but they delivered with great. I'm glad Dickinson is in CZW now.


----------



## Lane

All I will say about that ladder match is that it is one of the best damn ladder matches you will ever see.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Seriously, that was right up there with Threemendous III. All four guys looked like stars in that match.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know when the VOD will be up? My stream was pretty shit so I turned it off during Mondo/Havoc. I actually fell asleep but the commentator reaction to the spot through the chairs woke me up.

Also, it occurred to me just before I feel asleep - Are Scotty and/or Drake even involved in the feud with NOI anymore? It was Drake and Scotty, then Drake was replaced by Blood (Understandable considering it's probably costly to fly Drake out monthly) not it's Blood, Mondo and Mathis.


----------



## Lane

I watched the VOD earlier so its up.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Damnit. Got spoiled on the Ladder match because of LJ Cruz of all people in Twitter. 

It is pretty odd even by CZW standards that the NOI vs Naptown Dragons suddenly turned into the NOI vs. Mondo/Mathis/Blood feud. 
Maybe NOI vs. Scotty/Drake/Mondo at COD?


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I just watched the vod replay and I think that DWTS even beat out Tangled Web for me, which was my non-PWG Indy show of the year. So, so good. The roster is filling out perfectly, the tag team division is on fire, all the guys in the ladder match looked phenomenal and Tremont had an awesome segment that has me pumped for the October show.


----------



## Lane

You know shits good when someone gets you hyped for a Joey Gacy main event.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Haha, yep, Matt Tremont is just that good. I'm really hoping CZW can keep this trend of awesome skate zone shows going. Between CZW and Beyond shows this weekend, its a great time to be an independent wrestling fan.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just got around to watching the Havoc and Mondo match.

The door with the Hyde poster :lmao :lmao and then the spot afterwards… Holy shit crowd chants indeed 

Drew Gulak is still boss. Really enjoyed this match, some nice solid wrestling. 

Kinda forgot how much I love this promotion, haven't been watching lately but damn, definitely still one of my faves.


----------



## Lane

Juicy Products vs Hollister & Konley announced for the next IPPV.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know when the VOD expires for DWTS for people who ordered it live? Is it the 28th? Even my VOD lagged, but I'm getting an internet upgrade next week and may give it another try if it's still available...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cage of Death news:



> *CZW CAGE OF DEATH UPDATE AND MORE
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-09-26 07:59:00*
> 
> Combat Zone Wrestling looked into moving the date of their biggest show of the year, Cage of Death on 12/14 as Ring of Honor announced they would be holding Final Battle at the same time in NYC, but it's not going to happen. The only available date that would have worked with both the promotion and the venue was 12/21, which being so close to Christmas, the promotion felt would be a major mistake to run. CZW initially wanted to move the show so fans who might travel to either CZW or ROH's biggest shows of the years wouldn't have to choose between the two, but logistically, it's just not going to work out.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So, anybody heard from Masada lately? Has he had surgery on his knee yet?

Finally watching Down With the Sickness and I gotta say that Chris Dickinson has made quite an impression on me. That torture rack from the top rope and that Razor's Edge on Gulak were just naasty. Speaking of Gulak, I'm really really starting to like the guy. Such a throwback, old school kinda guy in both looks and in-ring. I didn't like the idea of Gulak being a champion at first but he's so far been amazing.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm also curious as to what Masada's condition is. DJ said that the surgery has a quick turnaround time (But in all fairness, he said in the same interview that he doesn't think The Arena would be open for a long time)

Dickinson is one of my favorite wrestlers. Really got into his work in AIW and was disappointed when he fell out with management, but I'm quite glad to see he kept that momentum going when he came into CZW. Hopefully the relationship between the two goes better than AIW because I think he's a good asset to have in a company.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Don't tell me they've really turned the Naptown Dragons vs. NOI feud into NOI vs Blood/Mondo/Mathis just like that? I was seriously looking forward to seeing those two stables going at it at Cage of Death this year but guess it'll not happen. 

Cerebral's been OK thus far. Have the final two matches to watch.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I think NOI vs. Naptown Dragons was the plan but with Drake no longer doing death matches and living in California, and Scotty missed a few shows in a row, they didn't really have much of a choice.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> I think NOI vs. Naptown Dragons was the plan but with Drake no longer doing death matches and living in California, and Scotty missed a few shows in a row, they didn't really have much of a choice.


Didn't Scotty miss the second show because of something to do with his father or something?
And the match between NOI and Dragons wouldn't have necessarily have to be a deathmatch like COD. It could've been something similar to NOI vs 4Loco from last year. I mean Drake still does some hardcore, right?

I just hope we'll see Drake back in the Combat Zone soon enough. Don't really care about Vortekz tbh.

How do you guys think the build up for COD will go down, and what will the card look like?


----------



## Mattyb2266

I'm guessing the only real option for COD is Mondo/Mathis/Blood vs NOI, and if its anything like Tangled Web, ill be all for it. 

If I had to guess I'd say we'll also get a beaver boys/4 loco rubber match.


----------



## sXeMope

I definitely see Drake back in CZW. He carried CZW for years and IMO he has a spot there till he retires. It's probably too expensive to have him in monthly though.

On the topic of Cage Of Death - I see Greg Excellent vs. Pepper Parks, NOI vs. Mathis/Blood/Mondo in the cage, and probably something involving DJ Hyde and Oi4K. Other than that I can't really think of anything. Hopefully Drake will make an appearance, and Masada will be ready to go for COD.


----------



## sXeMope

The stip for Moore/Blood sounds horrible. Like, WCW 2000 levels of horrible.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^holy shit you're right. I can hardly wait to see all this upcoming fuckery coming up.

rest of the card looks decent though. Silver-Colon is my pick to be the MOTN. Chucky T-Gulak could be interesting. Irish Airborne's matches will probably be worth a watch too, at least Jake's. And looks like there will be some sort of a Scramble match to find out who's the new #1 contender for the Wired title.


----------



## FITZ

What is the stipulation? CZW's website just has it listed as a "Grudge Match"


----------



## KingCrash

> Ultraviolent Scumbag Rules
> Devon Moore vs. Drew Blood
> *Lucky 13 & Danny Havoc will be handcuffed to one corner
> *Rory Mondo & Ron Mathis will be handcuffed to another corner
> *4 Boxes will be placed in the corners of the ring, one with a key
> *The combatant who retrieves the key first can unlock his partners causing a 3-on-1 situation


That looks so cringe-worthy,


----------



## Chismo

I fucking hate Devon Moore, that white trash midget.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> CZWrestling.com has just learned that DJ Hyde plans to lace up the boots at Night of Infamy. The reason being is that It has come to the attention of Drew Gulak that AR Fox has recently made his intentions clear that he is seeking a CZW World Championship match. Upon finding this information out, Gulak "cashed in" on his favor that Hyde owed him. So at Night of Infamy on Saturday November 2, DJ Hyde will face AR Fox one on one. Tickets for Night of Infamy are on sale at the CZW Pro Shop NOW For those who won't be able to join CZW in person, this event will be broadcast LIVE across the world on CZWiPPV.com. To discuss all the action heading into Night of Infamy, "Like" CZW on Facebook or follow CZW on Twitter (@combatzone)


Gulak vs Fox at Cage of Death?


----------



## mk92071

What are some good matches and events from CZW 2008?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

mk92071 said:


> What are some good matches and events from CZW 2008?


I don't know about 2008 but I recently watched and reviewed all CZW events from 2009 so I can help with them if you're interested.


----------



## mk92071

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't know about 2008 but I recently watched and reviewed all CZW events from 2009 so I can help with them if you're interested.


If you have a list of 2009 matches that are ***1/2-***3/4+ that'd be sick. Or general event recommendations. I was planning on going through 2008 but I just want to watch some good indy stuff that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> The stip for Moore/Blood sounds horrible. Like, WCW 2000 levels of horrible.


After seeing the rules I have to disagree. You see it doesn't appear that boxes are on poles. In WCW 2000 they would be on poles. 

Still seems like a pretty bad idea for a match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

mk92071 said:


> If you have a list of 2009 matches that are ***1/2-***3/4+ that'd be sick. Or general event recommendations. I was planning on going through 2008 but I just want to watch some good indy stuff that I haven't seen yet.


Yea I still have the reviews up somewhere. 

This is the list of the matches that got three or more stars from me:


Spoiler: list of matches



*Match / Event / Rating*

Drake Younger vs. B-Boy / Starting Point / 4.25
Danny Havoc vs. Masada / Tangled Web II) / 4.00
Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan / Cage Of Death 11 / 4.00
Thumbtack Jack vs. Masada / Tournament of Death 8.5: Rewind / 4.00
DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack / Tournament of Death 8 / 3.75
Drake Younger vs. Eddie Kingston / 10th Anniversary Show / 3.75
Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico / Best Of The Best 9 / 3.50
Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz / Tangled Web II / 3.50
Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage / Tournament of Death 8 / 3.50
Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc / Down With The Sickness / 3.50
Jon Moxley vs. B-Boy vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Egotistico Fantastico / Cage of Death 11 / 3.50
Ruckus vs. Ryan McBride / Total Havoc / 3.50
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Carter Gray / Total Havoc / 3.50

If you're wondering what the numbers are, 4.25 is ****1/4 and 3.50 is ***1/2 etc.



Out of events I'd mostly recommend Cage of Death 11, Tangled Web II and TOD 8.5. Those were IMO the TOP 3 events of 2009 for CZW.

I'll probably start watching events from 2010 sometime soon and review them at the Indy DVD thread if your interested.


----------



## mk92071

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Yea I still have the reviews up somewhere.
> 
> This is the list of the matches that got three or more stars from me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: list of matches
> 
> 
> 
> *Match / Event / Rating*
> 
> Drake Younger vs. B-Boy / Starting Point / 4.25
> Danny Havoc vs. Masada / Tangled Web II) / 4.00
> Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan / Cage Of Death 11 / 4.00
> Thumbtack Jack vs. Masada / Tournament of Death 8.5: Rewind / 4.00
> DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack / Tournament of Death 8 / 3.75
> Drake Younger vs. Eddie Kingston / 10th Anniversary Show / 3.75
> Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico / Best Of The Best 9 / 3.50
> Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz / Tangled Web II / 3.50
> Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage / Tournament of Death 8 / 3.50
> Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc / Down With The Sickness / 3.50
> Jon Moxley vs. B-Boy vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Egotistico Fantastico / Cage of Death 11 / 3.50
> Ruckus vs. Ryan McBride / Total Havoc / 3.50
> Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Carter Gray / Total Havoc / 3.50
> 
> If you're wondering what the numbers are, 4.25 is ****1/4 and 3.50 is ***1/2 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of events I'd mostly recommend Cage of Death 11, Tangled Web II and TOD 8.5. Those were IMO the TOP 3 events of 2009 for CZW.
> 
> I'll probably start watching events from 2010 sometime soon and review them at the Indy DVD thread if your interested.


Awesome, thank you. And I'll be on the look out.


----------



## sharkboy22

Havnen't been paying much attention to CZW as of late so i gotta ask. How exactly did Chuck Taylor end up in this match with Drew Gulak?


----------



## Lane

Gulak was representing CZW in Cali at a show and "sent" Chuck as a replacement to be a member of For A Better Combat Zone. He came out with The Gentlemens Club (his indy stable) and trashed Gulaks group.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

David Starr's entrance from Night of Infamy is so gonna be in the next episode of Botchamania. :lmao


----------



## CZWRUBE

sXeMope said:


> I definitely see Drake back in CZW. He carried CZW for years and IMO he has a spot there till he retires. It's probably too expensive to have him in monthly though.
> 
> On the topic of Cage Of Death - I see Greg Excellent vs. Pepper Parks, NOI vs. Mathis/Blood/Mondo in the cage, and probably something involving DJ Hyde and Oi4K. Other than that I can't really think of anything. Hopefully Drake will make an appearance, and Masada will be ready to go for COD.


I agree I hope MASADA Shows up soon too. and Im really liking the Oi4k Feud with DJ. It keeps my interest.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I hope they keep the lighting from Night of Infamy because the darker lighting fits CZW much better. 

Colon-Silver was pretty good. Colon's finisher is pretty meh tho. Hope he finds something better.


----------



## Mattyb2266

^I was actually curious how the lighting came across on the steam/DVD. I know it made it so much better live.


----------



## Obfuscation

Is the lighting originally how the Skate Zone had last year + Ascention? b/c I always liked the darker look for that location over all the lights on.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

David Starr and JT Dunn have started a podcast it seems. It's called Juicy Details.
Speaking of, Juicy Products vs. BLKOUT made official. 

and looks like 4Loco did indeed change their name to Murderer's Row. 
http://www.czwrestling.com/news.php/murders_row_to_face_the_beaver_boys_at_cage_of_death_xv.html


----------



## Snapdragon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> David Starr and JT Dunn have started a podcast it seems. It's called Juicy Details.
> Speaking of, Juicy Products vs. BLKOUT made official.
> 
> and looks like 4Loco did indeed change their name to Murderer's Row.
> http://www.czwrestling.com/news.php/murders_row_to_face_the_beaver_boys_at_cage_of_death_xv.html


Good, a stable named after a shitty drink was an awful idea


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Didn't know there was a drink called 4 Loko. Learn something new everyday.

Cage of Death is looking SICK on paper:


Spoiler: COD card






> CZW World Heavyweight Championship
> Drew Gulak vs. Chris Hero
> 
> 4-on-4 Cage Of Death match
> The Forgotten One's vs. Nation Of InToxication & ???
> 
> CZW Wired TV Championship
> Alex Colon vs. Shane Strickland
> 
> CZW World Tag Team Championship
> BLKOUT vs. Juicy Products
> 
> Tag Team Match: #1 Contendership for CZW World Tag Team Championships
> Beaver Boys vs. Murderer's Row
> 
> Single's Match: Life vs. Wife
> Greg Excellent vs. Pepper Parks
> 
> Singles Match
> Kimber Lee vs. Christina Von Eerie






just hope we'll get to see Dickinson, Everett and Busick somewhere in there too. Also wonder who the fourth man will be in the COD matc? Has to be someone not in CZW currently.


----------



## ChristianMB1

Probably going to attend COD.

This will be my first ever CZW show that I've seen live.


----------



## Chismo

Damn, I need to catch up with Black & Yellow before COD.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

How much does the CZW iPPV's cost? Tried to look around for it from CZW's website and from RFVideo but didnt find anything. Is it like $10


----------



## sXeMope

I think it's $15 for a live stream plus a free 14 day VOD. Odd that it isn't available for pre-order yet although it is still early.

I'm guessing that the fourth guy for NOI will be either Necro Butcher, Scotty Vortekz, or Masada. It still amazes me that this feud started as Naptown Dragons/NOI and somehow transitioned into NOI/Mathis, Mondo, and Blood. It feels really thrown together buy for whatever reason it's not something I don't want to watch.

Am I the only one who wishes that CZW would bring back that The Sky's The Limit match? I feel like it would be a great addition to the card and would certainly create some clips for the Highlight Reel.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I think it's $15 for a live stream plus a free 14 day VOD. Odd that it isn't available for pre-order yet although it is still early.
> 
> I'm guessing that the fourth guy for NOI will be either Necro Butcher, Scotty Vortekz, or Masada. It still amazes me that this feud started as Naptown Dragons/NOI and somehow transitioned into NOI/Mathis, Mondo, and Blood. It feels really thrown together buy for whatever reason it's not something I don't want to watch.
> 
> Am I the only one who wishes that CZW would bring back that The Sky's The Limit match? I feel like it would be a great addition to the card and would certainly create some clips for the Highlight Reel.


Ok, thanks. Sounds like a reasonable price. 

I'd mark so hard if the fourth guy ended up being Masada or Necro. Scotty, eh, not so much.

Yeah that's a nice gimmick match, and with guys like Everett around, it would be such a spectacle.


----------



## Obfuscation

Murderer's Row is legit. btw, is Colon still in it or is it sort of a quiet split? b/c that seems to almost be the case.

Hero is here. Well there we go. He's back for at least one night. Awesome.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Primer said:


> Murderer's Row is legit. btw, is Colon still in it or is it sort of a quiet split? b/c that seems to almost be the case.
> 
> Hero is here. Well there we go. He's back for at least one night. Awesome.


Yeah he's still in. They cut a promo together recently where they announced the name change from 4Loco to Murderer's Row.


----------



## Obfuscation

Right on. (Y)


----------



## CZWRUBE

I'm very excitied about the Gulak and Hero match. Should be great. Glad Chris went back to his name instead of that stupid Kassius Ohno. anyway the WHOLE CARD DOES LOOK REALLY GOOD. :clap:clap


----------



## sXeMope

I'd bet WWE owns the Kassius Ohno name. Thank God. That name wan't one of their better creations. 

I just saw a clip from Night Of Infamy. Definitely agree that the arena looks a lot better with some of the lights off. 

Random question: What ever happened to the rest of The Front? I really wish they would have kept Eric Corvis around. He's fantastic when he has the chance.


----------



## KingCrash

Haven't see NOI yet so who there was from The Front besides Sozio & Biff Busick? Don't like the gimmick or Sozio but Busick should definitely be in more.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I'd bet WWE owns the Kassius Ohno name. Thank God. That name wan't one of their better creations.
> 
> I just saw a clip from Night Of Infamy. Definitely agree that the arena looks a lot better with some of the lights off.
> 
> Random question: What ever happened to the rest of The Front? I really wish they would have kept Eric Corvis around. He's fantastic when he has the chance.


Trooper Audubon appears at NOI as does Nicholas Kaye. Corvis seems to be the only one that left, which is odd because he probably was the 2nd most talented of them behind Busick.

also added to Cage of Death: DJ Hyde, Sozio & Busick vs.Crist's and Nevaeh. Audubon and Kaye also appeared on that promo where they announced that match.

I don't know about you guys but I like those promos they release on Youtube.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Trooper Audubon appears at NOI as does Nicholas Kaye. Corvis seems to be the only one that left, which is odd because he probably was the 2nd most talented of them behind Busick.
> 
> also added to Cage of Death: DJ Hyde, Sozio & Busick vs.Crist's and Nevaeh. Audubon and Kaye also appeared on that promo where they announced that match.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I like those promos they release on Youtube.


I'd actually say Corvis was the most talented of the group, if only because of experience and the amazing ability to always come up with new stuff. I've been watching quite a bit of early Beyond recently and he was on fire. I think my ideal Front stable would be Busick, Kaye, and Corvis with Sozio as a mouthpiece. I'm slightly biased though because I've seen all those guys in Beyond, and I've never seen anything from Trooper or Ace Delic.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nicholas Kaye is terrible. He's the only drawback I have with the gimmick, but that's on the rare occasion he gets to work, so it isn't much. They've basically put all their eggs into the Busick basket and that's the wise choice.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Pepper Parks is out, so at COD it will be Excellent vs. Freight Train.


----------



## Obfuscation

wtf?

Well that's lame news.


----------



## Srdjan99

DJ Hyde, Biff Busick, and Sozio vs OI4K (Jake,Dave, and Naveah) announced.

Also looks like Shane Hollister is done with CZW for the time being


----------



## Obfuscation

FUCK it all now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hollister gone? Why? 

also where the hell are Eric Ryan and Dustin Rayz? They don't work for CZW anymore either?


----------



## Chismo

wat


----------



## sXeMope

Excellent/Pepper was the match I had the least interest in, but I still would have watched. If I order the iPPV, Excellent/Freight Train will be the match where I piss/get food and drink/check social networks. 



Srdjan99 said:


> Also looks like Shane Hollister is done with CZW for the time being


Source? IMO it would be no big loss because he's never really done anything in CZW.

Eric Ryan and Dustin Rayz seem to be appearing sporadically anyways, and most of it has been disappointing from what I hear. I'd still like to see them though if CZW actually had something for them.


----------



## Lane

Freight Train=Buys


----------



## Obfuscation

Catalyst were always impressive in their outings. They just got saddled up with some poor opponents during this year. Shame about their near farce of a tag team championship run. Didn't even get to hold on to the straps till the show where they dropped 'em.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So it was announced at beyond last night that in April CZW will be having a show in Rhode Island at the same venue, which I can't wait for. It's gonna be awesome to see a CZW show and not have to drive 4 hours each way.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I hope they'll return to The Arena for a show or two in the future. Wouldn't mind seeing BOTB in the Arena or COD next year.


----------



## FITZ

I'm sure they will be back at the Arena as soon as they can be. Unless they are just getting an incredible deal in Voorhes I see them going back as soon as possible as it seems that they were getting much better crowds when they were running in Philly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Crowds in the Skate Zone tend to be one of - if not _the_ - drawback(s) for folks wishing they were still in Philly. While they've actually gotten better as the year has worn on, they're still pretty listless. Cats in the openers have lucked out getting them while they're amped at the start. But if you're in the upper card, you really have to pull something special out to make them react. Beaver Boys vs 4Loko managed to accomplish that. _(thankfully)_


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

&-man Scramble match added to COD 15. It's gonna be Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Caleb Konley vs. Latin Dragon. 



Spoiler: Cage of Death 15 card



CZW World Heavyweight Championship
Drew Gulak vs. Chris Hero

4-on-4 Cage Of Death match
The Forgotten One's vs. Nation Of InToxication & ???

CZW Wired TV Championship
Alex Colon vs. Shane Strickland

CZW World Tag Team Championship
BLKOUT vs. Juicy Products

Tag Team Match: #1 Contendership for CZW World Tag Team Championships
Beaver Boys vs. Murderer's Row

Single's Match: Life vs. Wife
Greg Excellent vs. Freight Train

Singles Match
Kimber Lee vs. Christina Von Eerie

6-Man Scramble Match
Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Caleb Konley vs. Latin Dragon

6-Man Tag Team match
DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick vs. Ohio Is For Killers


----------



## sXeMope

Sounds fun, but it also sounds really thrown together. I'm expecting Dickinson to destroy everyone, and Fox to do at least 6 dives.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dickinson vs Busick announced for Answering the Challenge. 



> *Answering the Challenge
> Jan 11th 2014 - 7:30PM
> Flyers Skate Zone, 601 Laurel Oak Dr, Voorhees, NJ*
> 
> 
> *CZW World Heavyweight Championship *
> Drew Gulak vs. Lucky 13
> 
> *International Ultraviolent Extravaganza*
> Aero Boy vs. Danny Havoc
> 
> *CZW World Tag Championship*
> BLK Out vs. Beaver Boys
> 
> *Singles match*
> Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I just wanted to say this, Cage of Death SUCKED. I don't know what it is because I usually look forward to CZW shows, this one I wasn't into it from the start and none of the matches had me wanting more.


----------



## KingCrash

From Answering The Challenge Dickinson/Biff sounds good and (seems like every month I say this) hopefully BLK-OUT loses the titles. No interest in Gulak/Lucky 13 whatsoever.


----------



## somerandomfan

I've been meaning to get into CZW but need a bit of advice on how to jump in to what's going on right now. Like any place of where to start? I've seen the first two Tournament of Death, last years Proving Ground and this years Cage of Death. I tried watching a bit of Tournament of Death 8.5 but the lack of announcing and being able to hear just the fans and everything they're saying was actually kind of ruining the mood and I haven't gone back to watching it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

watched Ryuji Ito vs. Masada Kamikaze Deathmatch from DWTS 2011, and now I can't wait for TOD. Makes me wonder who they'll bring in from BJW. Would be cool to see Tsukamoto again as he was the standout last year IMO.


----------



## sXeMope

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I just wanted to say this, Cage of Death SUCKED. I don't know what it is because I usually look forward to CZW shows, this one I wasn't into it from the start and none of the matches had me wanting more.


I feel you're definitely in the minority here but to each his own. The only match I didn't like was Excellent/Freight Train. I have mixed feelings on the ending. It was amazing and ultimately made sense and I still mark like crazy when it happens but I feel like it took away from the match.



somerandomfan said:


> I've been meaning to get into CZW but need a bit of advice on how to jump in to what's going on right now. Like any place of where to start? I've seen the first two Tournament of Death, last years Proving Ground and this years Cage of Death. I tried watching a bit of Cage of Death 8.5 but the lack of announcing and being able to hear just the fans and everything they're saying was actually kind of ruining the mood and I haven't gone back to watching it.


CZW's a mixed bag. Some months you get great shows. Some months you get shit. Tangled Web and Down With The Sickness from this year were pretty good. I also liked DWTS last year. Fox/Crist was pretty crazy.

Also, the COD 7 match is worth watching just for Necro beating the shit out of Justice Pain alone. heh.




SANTA MOX said:


> watched Ryuji Ito vs. Masada Kamikaze Deathmatch from DWTS 2011, and now I can't wait for TOD. Makes me wonder who they'll bring in from BJW. Would be cool to see Tsukamoto again as he was the standout last year IMO.


I loved that match. I knew they had heat and I expected a war and that's what they delivered. Masada definitely fucked Ito up a few times in that match. That Powerbomb onto the ladder in the corner was brutal. 


I posted it on another forum, but my guesses for this years TOD are Tsukamoto, Ito, Kasai and Numazawa representing BJW and Masada, Danny Havoc, Matt Tremont, and Devon Moore representing CZW. I'd really love to see Takeda back though if he's paired with the right people. Maybe even Isami Kodaka. Takashi Sasaki as well. I feel like he's always one of those guys who flies under the radar.


----------



## somerandomfan

sXeMope said:


> CZW's a mixed bag. Some months you get great shows. Some months you get shit. Tangled Web and Down With The Sickness from this year were pretty good. I also liked DWTS last year. Fox/Crist was pretty crazy.
> 
> Also, the COD 7 match is worth watching just for Necro beating the shit out of Justice Pain alone. heh.


Thanks for the recommendations, are there any current storylines going on right now I need to know about? I watched CoD XV and enjoyed it but I feel like there was some things where knowing what's going on would have made things better, particularly this years Cage of Death match, I don't know what's going on with either of those teams. I understood the significance of Nick Mondo showing up because of his history early in the company and how Rory Mondo was a fan of his who got into wrestling because of him and wanted to carry on his gimmick but that's pretty much all I knew in terms of the story.

Also I'll keep that in mind about CoD7, I saw the format of it from the RoH vs CZW Cage of Death match and didn't personally care for the layout of having the octagon cage around ringside but maybe when it's used just in CZW it might have shown up better.

Also correction to a typo I made before, I accidentally said "Cage" of Death 8.5 when I meant Tournament of Death 8.5, my bad.


----------



## Chismo

Sasaki, Kasai and Kodaka are not the BJW guys, though. Although, yeah, against CZW in America, they can easily be promoted as the BJW guys, although they're not. They're from FREEDOMS and Union Pro.


----------



## sXeMope

somerandomfan said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, are there any current storylines going on right now I need to know about? I watched CoD XV and enjoyed it but I feel like there was some things where knowing what's going on would have made things better, particularly this years Cage of Death match, I don't know what's going on with either of those teams. I understood the significance of Nick Mondo showing up because of his history early in the company and how Rory Mondo was a fan of his who got into wrestling because of him and wanted to carry on his gimmick but that's pretty much all I knew in terms of the story.
> 
> Also I'll keep that in mind about CoD7, I saw the format of it from the RoH vs CZW Cage of Death match and didn't personally care for the layout of having the octagon cage around ringside but maybe when it's used just in CZW it might have shown up better.
> 
> Also correction to a typo I made before, I accidentally said "Cage" of Death 8.5 when I meant Tournament of Death 8.5, my bad.


Not really sure if there are any storylines atm. You had DJ/Oi4K, NOI/Forgotten Ones and Excellent/Parks but COD is generally the blow off show so who know if any of them will carry over into next year. I think CVE and Kimber Lee may be entering a storyline together. I would also think that Masada and Gulak are gonna do more. Those two feuds will probably carry into each other to an extent.

COD 7 had a better setup than the ROH/CZW cage IMO. I consider the ROH/CZW match to be more of a hardcore match whereas the COD had modifications/weapons inside that made it a deathmatch.



Chismo said:


> Sasaki, Kasai and Kodaka are not the BJW guys, though. Although, yeah, against CZW in America, they can easily be promoted as the BJW guys, although they're not. They're from FREEDOMS and Union Pro.


True, but they've got a strong affiliation with BJW. (Though I think I read some months back that Kasai severed ties with BJW but I'm not sure if he's back or not. I saw him on some recent BJW listings that IVP has for whatever it's worth). I highly doubt Sasaki or Kodaka will be over for it but I'd be genuinely surprised if Kasai isn't brought in for it. I could personally go without Ito because from what I've seen he doesn't really try that hard to have a good match with Americans.


----------



## somerandomfan

sXeMope said:


> Not really sure if there are any storylines atm. You had DJ/Oi4K, NOI/Forgotten Ones and Excellent/Parks but COD is generally the blow off show so who know if any of them will carry over into next year. I think CVE and Kimber Lee may be entering a storyline together. I would also think that Masada and Gulak are gonna do more. Those two feuds will probably carry into each other to an extent.
> 
> COD 7 had a better setup than the ROH/CZW cage IMO. I consider the ROH/CZW match to be more of a hardcore match whereas the COD had modifications/weapons inside that made it a deathmatch.


So now probably would be a good time to jump in to starting to follow what's coming out since Cage of Death just happened? 

And thanks for the heads up about CoD7, I'll look into that some more.




sXeMope said:


> (Though I think I read some months back that Kasai severed ties with BJW but I'm not sure if he's back or not. I saw him on some recent BJW listings that IVP has for whatever it's worth).


If this is the case, it might be interesting if they play that up and bring in Kasai for team CZW.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

somerandomfan said:


> So now probably would be a good time to jump in to starting to follow what's coming out since Cage of Death just happened?
> 
> And thanks for the heads up about CoD7, I'll look into that some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case, it might be interesting if they play that up and bring in Kasai for team CZW.


Yeah right now is a good place to start watching. 

Kasai in Team CZW sounds good to me. I mean there aren't that many deathmatch guys in CZW anymore. Danny Havoc, Ron Mathis, Joe Gacy, Masada, Matt Tremont and DJ Hyde on top of my head.


----------



## sXeMope

Lucky steps up when he needs to. I'd call Devon Moore a deathmatch guy as well. But other than that, that's about all of them. I really like the BJW TOD idea because it'll freshen up TOD. For the last few years it's been pretty much the same guys with a fly in.

Thinking about it - I'm curious as to if there are plans to make a new CZW vs. BJW feud and use TOD as a starting point.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Lucky steps up when he needs to. I'd call Devon Moore a deathmatch guy as well. But other than that, that's about all of them. I really like the BJW TOD idea because it'll freshen up TOD. For the last few years it's been pretty much the same guys with a fly in.
> 
> Thinking about it - I'm curious as to if there are plans to make a new CZW vs. BJW feud and use TOD as a starting point.


Now that you mention it, it would be amazing to have a CZW/BJW feud and have it go through until next years Cage of Death.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> Now that you mention it, it would be amazing to have a CZW/BJW feud and have it go through until next years Cage of Death.


CZW vs BJW Cage of Death match :mark:


----------



## AEA

Looking to get in to CZW, were should I start?


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> Now that you mention it, it would be amazing to have a CZW/BJW feud and have it go through until next years Cage of Death.


I feel like it could be a bad thing as well though. We'd probably see some great matches but I don't think the current day CZW deathmatch guys are in the same league as the BJW guys. Masada is the only exception. MAYBE Danny Havoc if he's in the mood to work.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

alex1997 said:


> Looking to get in to CZW, were should I start?


I used to be a huge CZW fan, I started with the Best of the Best tourneys. I have no idea what the product is like these days but my favorite was 2005-2006. try Cage of death 5...


----------



## Concrete

sXeMope said:


> I feel like it could be a bad thing as well though. We'd probably see some great matches but I don't think the current day CZW deathmatch guys are in the same league as the BJW guys. Masada is the only exception. MAYBE Danny Havoc if he's in the mood to work.


You forgot Tremont. Probably the best pure brawler on the indies right now which makes him a rather great deathmatch guy. SO...there's that. But yeah not a ton of quality DM guys in CZW. Not as many people seem wanting to do it which I can't really blame them.


----------



## Lane

Not a ton of quality DM guys period. CZW needs mother fucking TANK. I would also like to see Scot Summers back.


----------



## Chismo

CZW's current DM scene sucks. And I doubt Summers is coming back after MASADA almost busted his brain onto cinderella blocks. Literally.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

According to Joe Gacy, he will be going up against Greg Excellent at Answering the Challenge.



> Joe Gacy ‏@JoeGacy 41 min
> Looks like Jan 11 @combatzone I start my 2014 by taking on the bearded dragon @GregExcellent


----------



## Mattyb2266

And OI4K will be facing Juicy Product.


----------



## sXeMope

Excellent/Gacy sounds rather terrible. Oi4K/JP could be fun though.

CZW updated their roster page. From what I can see, Rory Mondo, Scotty Vortekz, Sami Callihan, Eric Ryan, Dustin Rayz and Drake Younger are all gone. A little surprised to see Drake gone but the others are not surprising. Rather unfortunate to see Ryan and Rayz gone because I feel like they really could have been something. Ryan especially.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I always liked Rayz for some reason. Hopefully they get a second chance somewhere down the line.

Alex Colon will defend his Wired Championship against Devon Moore at Answering the Challenge.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Drake Younger will return to CZW at the Anniversary show. :mark: Possibly a match against AJ?



> Drake Younger
> ‏@DrakeYounger317
> Just got off the phone w/ @DJHyde_1 ...I'm coming back to @combatzone February 8th in Voorhees, NJ for the 15th anniversary show! #CZfnW


----------



## sXeMope

I'd really like to see Drake be the guy who gets the match against AJ. I think he will tbh.


Also, noticed that Adam Cole is off the roster page. He's another one of those guys I thought would always have a spot on the roster. I mean he is DJ Hyde's prized possession.


----------



## KingCrash

It'll be either Drake or Gulak, I assume if it's Gulak it'll be a title shot and hence why they haven't announced it yet. JP/Airborne should be solid, don't think Colon/Moore will be much and pass on Gacy/Excellent.

I'd assume if Cole wants to come back he'd be welcomed, but since he isn't a regular anymore it makes sense they take him off.


----------



## Lane

It's Styles vs Dreamer.


----------



## Chismo

Tommy Dreamer?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Damnit. But if this means Drake vs Gulak, then I'm all for it.


----------



## ecw718

I hope not in regards to that Styles match.


----------



## costa

is tommy dreamer vs aj styles official?I think DJ booked this cause everyone knows tommy dreamer and everyone knows AJ styles too so there will be more attention.In my opinion he should make a poster of styles,dreamer,younger,joey ryan and candice delrae
gulak,dickinson,busick and book tommy to wrestle another match or shit.
i think that beaver boys vs ryan & candice dickinson/busick vs aj styles and gulak vs younger would be awesome
BUSICK MUST BE PUSHED


----------



## KingCrash

Styles vs. Dreamer would be an incredible waste of Styles given who he could face.


----------



## BallsBalogna

I've been watching Cage Of Death XV tonight and I've had to keep the volume at incredibly low levels because one announcer either has their microphone up way too high and is accompanying that issue with screeching. Does anyone know which announcer this is? Emil? Dan? Jake? I don't know any of them well enough to tell them apart.


----------



## Lane

Denver Colorado most likely.


----------



## BotchedPiledriver

I used to be a big CZW fan 'back in the day' from about 2000 through to about 2007... Can someone recommend me some good starting points for shows to buy from SMV in the past few years? What are the absolute must-owns? I'm presuming there must be at least a couple heh.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Shane Strickland vs. Pepper Parks vs. Azrieal announced for Answering the Challenge. Also scheduled to compete at Answering the Challenge is MASADA. 

Has he even had surgery on that knee yet?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Masada vs. Alexander James and Team TREMENDOUS vs. Milk Chocolate announced for this Saturday.


----------



## costa

I watched team tremedous at beyond wrestling americanrana and they are comedy wrestlers who can actually WRESTLE(that goes for greg excellent).Milk Chocolate are a team of the czw dojo who is most likely to get push real soon.they lost a handicap match against dickson so idk if czw capitalizes that


----------



## Snapdragon

costa said:


> I watched team tremedous at beyond wrestling americanrana and they are comedy wrestlers who can actually WRESTLE(that goes for greg excellent).Milk Chocolate are a team of the czw dojo who is most likely to get push real soon.they lost a handicap match against dickson so idk if czw capitalizes that


Actually they're from NYWC. I thought their gimmick was a great heat magnet last time


----------



## HJ23

Hey I have heard great stuff about CZW and I have never watched it before and I was just wanting to get some tips or some information on how to watch it?


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Shane Strickland vs. Pepper Parks vs. Azrieal announced for Answering the Challenge. Also scheduled to compete at Answering the Challenge is MASADA.
> 
> Has he even had surgery on that knee yet?


Yes, he's had the surgery. He was wrestling in Japan recently. Masada/James will be an obvious squash. I'm really looking forward to a proper Gulak/Masada feud. Gives Masada a real chance to prove that he can wrestle straight. I wonder if Gulak will take the skewers at some point? Part of me feels like it's inevitable.




Also, I wanna take this opportunity to say fuck the guy who made the cover for the COD DVD. Makes it pretty much impossible to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Lane

If you have never seen Tremendous Investigations then be prepared to be highly entertained.


----------



## pokechaos480

Just started watching CZW. A cool alternative for the hardcore I crave every now and then.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Loving this CZW show so far. A lot of great stuff and right now an awesome match between Dickinson and Busick.


----------



## Lane

CZW show was pretty damn good. Styles vs Gulak next month.


----------



## sXeMope

I was gonna get it, but it was a January show and they aren't known to be great. Nothing on the card really stuck out to me either besides Havoc/Aero. Finish to Oi4K/Dunn & Starr sounds nuts though.

Probably gonna order the Anniversary show though. Gulak/Styles is certainly a good way to start off announcing matches.


----------



## Lane

Believe me. The Jan show is worth a watch.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Two 4-way matches announced for CZW 15.

first one is OI4K vs. Juicy Product vs. The Front vs. Nation of Intoxication

the second one will be Biff Busick vs. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Drake Younger.



Updated Card said:


> CZW World Heavyweight Championship
> Drew Gulak (c) vs. AJ Styles
> 
> 4-Way Tag Team match
> OI4K vs. The Front vs. Nation of Intoxication vs. Juicy Product
> 
> Singles match
> Christina Von Eerie vs. Candice LeRae
> 
> also shceduled to appear: Tommy Dreamer & Joey Ryan


so glad to see Drake back :mark: Fox is gonna get killed in that match by Busick and Dickinson.


----------



## Chismo

Damn, CZW's tag division is STACKED.


----------



## sXeMope

I've heard that Candice and CVE have been tearing it up in matches on the West Coast. It'll be interesting to see what they do in a CZW ring.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

also forgot to mention that The Beaver Boys will defend their tag team titles against the Murderer's Row at CZW 15.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well, it's official, I'm making the trip out to this show. That tag title match is gonna tear the house down.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan at CZW 15.






edit:



> *Announcement Coming at CZW 15*
> Tuesday, January 21, 2014 @ 09:00am EST
> 
> Last night in the CZW Newsletter it was revealed that DJ Hyde is planning a major announcement at CZW 15 on February 8th LIVE on CZWiPPV.com from the Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ. In fact Hyde's announcement will be two parts. The first part, the Owner of the Combat Zone plans to make an important announcement regarding this year's Tournament of Death Thirteen event. The second part, DJ Hyde will announce the newest inductee into this year's CZW Hall of Fame. Even though information is very vague at this point in time, this will surely be an announcement no one will want to miss. Tickets for both this show and WSU Mutiny are on sale NOW at the CZW Ticket Outlet For those who cannot join the Combat Zone LIVE on February 8th at the Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ, you can order the event at CZWiPPV.com. To discuss everything CZW, "Like" CZW on Facebook or follow CZW on Twitter (@combatzone) #CZW15.


New Hall of Fame inductee and an important announcement regarding TOD 13. Hopefully he'll shed some light on who will be coming over from BJW. 

I'm gonna guess he's gonna induct Zandig into the HOF. Or Trent Acid. Or Necro. Or all of them.


----------



## somerandomfan

I just realized I totally forgot about Answering the Challenge, is it worth checking out?


----------



## Mattyb2266

somerandomfan said:


> I just realized I totally forgot about Answering the Challenge, is it worth checking out?


Definitely, I really loved Busick/Dickinson and Juicy Product/OI4K. 

And my guess is Rory Mondo will be inducted in to the HOF at the Anniversary show.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm really curious as to who the inductee will be. I would guess it would be someone who really put CZW on the map in the early days. Maybe Necro? 

But then again it's DJ Hyde so it wouldn't surprise me if he inducted himself. He is the top draw and best heel in the business after all


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

It's gotta be Zandig. Has to. It's the 15th anniversary after all.


----------



## sXeMope

Could have sworn Zandig was already in but according to the website he's not. Was he in The Arena's HOF? Maybe that's what i'm thinking about. I noticed DJ has posted some Zandig stuff on Facebook recently so maybe it's him. 


Speaking of Facebook, I noticed that Blk Jeez was at the CZW Dojo with Joker, and I think DJ Hyde shared it as well. Could be nothing but I really hope that means what I think it means.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Could have sworn Zandig was already in but according to the website he's not. Was he in The Arena's HOF? Maybe that's what i'm thinking about. I noticed DJ has posted some Zandig stuff on Facebook recently so maybe it's him.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Facebook, I noticed that Blk Jeez was at the CZW Dojo with Joker, and I think DJ Hyde shared it as well. Could be nothing but I really hope that means what I think it means.


Yeah Zandig's in the Hardcore Hall of Fame. 

I think if Joker wants to come back, the doors will always be open for him as far as DJ is concerned.
If he does come back, I want that feud with Masada that they teased when he last appeared.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Getting pretty excited for Saturday. 

Styles-Gulak :mark: 
BeaverBoys-Murderer's Row :mark: 
Busick-Dickinson-Fox-Younger :mark:

I find it pretty odd that RFVideoNOW still doesn't allow to pay with PayPal. I mean c'mon, it's 2014 ffs.
would like to order CZW 15 and WSU's Mutiny but no can do.


----------



## sXeMope

Sucks that they aren't offering a combo iPPV deal like they did with Blood & Thunder and Cerebral(I think?). I'll probably buy both anyways but a combo deal would have been nice. 

Is Busick confirmed to be good to go? Didn't he have to pull out of NPWD?


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Sucks that they aren't offering a combo iPPV deal like they did with Blood & Thunder and Cerebral(I think?). I'll probably buy both anyways but a combo deal would have been nice.
> 
> Is Busick confirmed to be good to go? Didn't he have to pull out of NPWD?


Beyond has said Busick will be good for the 16th so my guess is he'll be at CZW, otherwise i think they would have announced a replacement by now.


----------



## Lane

i think Busick couldn't make NPWD do to weather.


----------



## Snapdragon

Lane said:


> i think Busick couldn't make NPWD do to weather.


He has a knee injury. He had to cancel off Wrestling Is Respect also


----------



## sXeMope

I ordered WSU Mutiny. For whatever reason there's no internet connection at the show. They started at 4:30 with no stream. Hopefully this doesn't affect the CZW show.


----------



## Mattyb2266

That doesn't sound good. I'm in NJ now about an hour away from the venue. Should be a really good show, but if WSU started at 430 that means the CZW show won't start on time either.


----------



## Srdjan99

can't wait to see Styles/Gulak match tomorrow morning


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> That doesn't sound good. I'm in NJ now about an hour away from the venue. Should be a really good show, but if WSU started at 430 that means the CZW show won't start on time either.


They were supposed to start at 4 but took the half hour to try to sort the issue (While continuing the never-ending trend of shows not starting on time). According to their Twitter, the issue is with the building so it doesn't look good for CZW. The WSU Twitter says that they'll reply to inquiries after completion so it seems we won't be getting that. They're offering refunds. I wonder if they'll give a VOD free for those who ordered?..


----------



## Natecore

And to think I was going to buy my first CZW iPPV b/c AJ was on the show. Oh well. I blame AJ for the troubles. Last night I was at a local Georgia promotion he was wrestling for and the PA system crashed half way through the show. AJ "Technical Difficulties" Styles.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I would've bought both shows too if they would've accepted PayPal.


----------



## Mattyb2266

This line to get in is huge. Not cage of death huge, but still pretty big.


----------



## Lane

That's awesome to hear. Hopefully they're a lively bunch.


----------



## sXeMope

I've been waiting for the stream to start while keeping tabs on the WSU & CZW Twitter and Facebook accounts. Still no updates. I wish they would give a definitive answer as to if the stream will work at all. From what I've found WSU has ended; has CZW started yet?


----------



## Mattyb2266

They still haven't even let us in for CZW. It'll be a little while.


----------



## Lane

Word is a the junor hockey game is now running a little late. A video package is playing on the ippv.


----------



## Clif Grime

:mark:Its starting.:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Kasai confirmed for TOD. Hyped for that. 

Totally called DJ inducting himself into the HOF. I was hoping it was gonna be Zandig and he'd be a part of the Ultraviolent match that's supposed to occur after the main event.


----------



## fritz_czw

This is fantastic so far!! Great stream quality too! CZW never disappoints! Well, maybe New Heights in July did haha, but otherwise this is top notch as usual!


----------



## Mattyb2266

Awesome show. Ill go into detail tomorrow. I'm psyched I got front row for BOTB and TOD.


----------



## fritz_czw

Mattyb2266 said:


> Awesome show. Ill go into detail tomorrow. I'm psyched I got front row for BOTB and TOD.


You lucky sunofa.... I wish i was geographically close to those events! But yea, I agree the show ruled. I wasn't too fond of the gulak / styles match. But, I'm not a good person to comment on that, I don't like technical wrestling. I'm more into the high flyers / death match stuff.

But overall, greattttt iPPV! My only disappointment? The surprise match at the end ... it wasn't violent enough. Considering, it was the 15th anniversary of CZW i expected some death match chaos, but alas. It was quality wrestling the whole way through, and I wont complain about the gulak / styles match, it was good for what it was, just not my speed. 

C-Z-DUB!


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well the last match was as close to a death match as drake will do nowadays so I'm fine with it. Still a very good match and a cool moment to have them come out to their old theme songs.


----------



## fritz_czw

Mattyb2266 said:


> Well the last match was as close to a death match as drake will do nowadays so I'm fine with it. Still a very good match and a cool moment to have them come out to their old theme songs.


Yea, I'll give you that. I was disappointed, but I wasn't pissed off about it. I realized drake won't do the ultra violent stuff, and given I've only been following CZW heavily for about a year now, it was totally cool to see that history in action after watching so many older shows. So, with that said, it was cool for what it was, but I'm one of those "blood and guts" type fans of CZW. So, i wanted total chaos. 

But an aside, it's guy like me that sort of kill CZW from expanding and being more respected. Why? Because most of the wrestling world thinks hardcore / death matches are a total joke. But alas, I am glad they didn't/don't totally abandon it, you know?

Now, the countdown begins for march 8th!!


----------



## sXeMope

I wasn't expecting Drake/Danny to be anything. Part of me thought that maybe Drake would do a one-off just to have one last DM in CZW, and because it was the Anniversary show. 

Anyone else surprised that no old faces showed up?


----------



## fritz_czw

sXeMope said:


> I wasn't expecting Drake/Danny to be anything. Part of me thought that maybe Drake would do a one-off just to have one last DM in CZW, and because it was the Anniversary show.
> 
> Anyone else surprised that no old faces showed up?


Yea, i was totally shocked that there weren't any real classics there. I thought mondo would show for sure, or Zandig!! Ah well. I bet you there is definitely some political non sense going on, but who knows?

Anyway, yea, I'm still a bit sad over the DM situation, but whatever! Still go watch the show, it was really well done. An 9/10 for me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

First of, let me say that I loved the set up to this event, the on-screen graphics and the thing before the event started. Well done CZW prod. team :clap Also nice to see such a packed house for CZW.

Fuck Ruckus. Seriously. Dude should just retire already, because he's even worse than Scotty Vortekz at this point with all these no-shows. 
Bummed about Busick too. 

DJ puts himself into the Hall of Fame. :lmao 
Looks like we're gonna get another Boss-Employee feud. sigh. Jeez is the surprise entrant...? :argh:
JUN KASAI AT TOD :mark: Now get Tsukamoto in and I'm sold already. 

Parks vs Konley was good. I should also mention that Konley's hair and theme song are the absolute worst. 

Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent was pretty good for what it was. Nice breather. 

I love this heel Tremont. He's so good. They should let him cut more promos. Nothing to really say about the match. 

Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row didn't quite live up to the two or three matches before this, but it was still pretty good. That Azrieal face turn came outta nowhere tho. 

Busick-Younger-Fox-Jeez was pretty much what I expected it to be. That Younger-Fox spot was FUCKING SICK. Fox seriously can't keep taking these. 

Styles-Gulak was good, if a bit underwhelming. Was probably expecting a bit too much from it. Ending was complete bullshit. Guess Styles didn't want Gulak to go over him.


----------



## sXeMope

Is Pancoast back or did CZW spend some major money for the entrance set? DJ said in his shoot that he was hoping Pancoast would come back soon, but then again DJ Hyde says a lot of things. 


Fun little gem from CZWfans.



> then public skate started, an 8 year old fell down, and 40 fans chanted YOU FUCKED UP at him. czw is gonna lose the building unless you line the ********** up outside.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I'm not excusing the you fucked up chant at an 8 year old, but part of the problem is you had about a thousand fans packed into a tiny, extremely cold, hockey arena waiting well over an hour for doors to open. Fans are gonna get restless. At the beginning there was a hockey game going on and every time a kid scored they would cheer and bang on the glass, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so the March 8th show is called High Stakes. The show will be main evented by the CZW World Heavyweight Championship match between Drew Gulak and AR Fox, the match that was supposed to happen at Cage of Death until Chris Hero returned.


----------



## sXeMope

I swear they've had a show called "High Stakes" before, possibly even multiple. Anyways I can't say I care much for Gulak/Fox. I feel like Fox has improved but he's got a long way to go before he's championship material IMO.


----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> I swear they've had a show called "High Stakes" before, possibly even multiple. Anyways I can't say I care much for Gulak/Fox. I feel like Fox has improved but he's got a long way to go before he's championship material IMO.


Yeah this is the 4th or 5th High Stakes show. They had one in 2005, which I own on dvd, and it's a great show. 

Another High Stakes show took place somewhere mid-2004 I think. One of the top matches on the show is a 10 man Chikara tag team match (fun!).


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Is Pancoast back or did CZW spend some major money for the entrance set? DJ said in his shoot that he was hoping Pancoast would come back soon, but then again DJ Hyde says a lot of things.
> 
> 
> Fun little gem from CZWfans.


Just saw on Facebook yesterday that Pancoast is back. Also, the last high stakes was 4 in 2010. That was the show that had B-Boy/Drake.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> Just saw on Facebook yesterday that Pancoast is back. Also, the last high stakes was 4 in 2010. That was the show that had B-Boy/Drake.


Surprised but happy to see Pancoast back. What makes this surprising is that DJ mentioned in his shoot that Pancoast and Burns aren't exactly on best of terms so I expected it to be either Burns and SMV or Pancoast and his productions. If we get both, then it's fantastic. 

I like the gimmick of those High Stakes events. That 2010 one had the Kingston/Jeez vs Best Around, where TBA put their Tag titles on the line while King and Jeez put the BLKOUT name on the line. Hopefully they get some "high stakes" matches for this event too.


----------



## sXeMope

I would think that SMV has no say in Pancoast returning because RF does all the CZW stuff now I think. I can't see DJ parting ways with SMV though. As DJ said in his shoot, the more places something is available the more it will sell, and Burns is leaving a lot of money on the table if he cuts ties with CZW.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Masada vs. Mr Tofiga and The Front vs. The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag titles announced for High Stakes.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Timothy Thatcher will be making his CZW debut on March 8th at High Stakes. Anyone seen this guy wrestle? Any good?

CZW High Stakes card:



> *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
> The Campaigns' Drew Gulak (c) v. #1 Contender A.R. Fox
> 
> *CZW Tag-Team Championship*
> Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds) v. The Front
> 
> *Battle For Cherry Bomb*
> Greg Excellent v. Pepper Parks
> 
> *8 Man Tag-Team Match*
> Juicy Product, Alex Colon and a member of the Front v. OI4K, Azrieal and Chris Dickinson
> 
> *Singles Match*
> Masada v. The Campaign's Mr. Tofiga
> 
> *Singles Match*
> 'Chainsaw' Joe Gacy v. 'Innovator of Violence' Tommy Dreamer
> 
> *Singles Match*
> Blk Jeez v. CZW Owner DJ Hyde
> 
> NOI's Danny Havoc will address the Combat Zone
> 
> The debut of Timothy Thatcher and much more!



CZW's Rhode Island show will be called "To Infinity", and it will be held in Fete Music in April 27th.

CZW will return to Dayton, Ohio with Prelude to Violence on May 31st at the Rockstar Pro Arena.


----------



## sXeMope

All I know about Thatcher is that he's based on the West Coast. I think he made his PWG debut recently. Though it's worth noting that according to Cagematch, he's worked with a lot of CZW guys recently so I would guess that they put in a good word for him.


----------



## CZWRUBE

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Timothy Thatcher will be making his CZW debut on March 8th at High Stakes. Anyone seen this guy wrestle? Any good?
> 
> CZW High Stakes card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CZW's Rhode Island show will be called "To Infinity", and it will be held in Fete Music in April 27th.
> 
> CZW will return to Dayton, Ohio with Prelude to Violence on May 31st at the Rockstar Pro Arena.


This is looking to be a very cool card. Can't wait for it of course!!


----------



## KingCrash

Thatcher looked fine but nothing standout from the formerly NWA Championship Wrestling from Hollywood shows, and I think it was Adam Thornstowe that debuted for PWG. The top two matches and the 8-man look fine, not really feeling the rest of the card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

OI4K will face Juicy Products in a #1 contender match at BOTB.

Masada vs. Chris Dickinson announced for To Infinity, CZW's debut show in Providence, Rhode Island. 
Also on the card, Danny Havoc faces Matt Tremont.

edit:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Best Of The Best Quarter-Final matches announced:

Azrieal vs. Biff Busick vs. Caleb Konley
Buxx Belmar vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Lucky 13
AR Fox vs. Andrew Everett vs. Mike Bailey
Drake Younger vs. Papadon vs. Tim Thatcher

I predict that Younger, Fox, Lucky and Busick are gonna win those matches. Then Younger vs Busick and Fox vs. Lucky in the semi-finals, and Younger vs Fox at the finals.


----------



## Snapdragon

Who is Mike Bailey?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I haven't heard about him or seen him wrestle before either. All I know about him is that he's Canadian and a high-flyer. 
He has some matches on Youtube against Steen and Player Uno from C*4 (both from 2010). Might have to check those out before BOTB.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Masada and Aero Boy announced for TOD 13. 

Aero Boy was fine against Havoc back in January, so I'm glad to see him back


----------



## sXeMope

Looking forward to Masada/Dickinson in RI. On a side note am I the only one who chuckles at the fact that the show is called "To Infinity" and they're going to Beyond's home? I hope they book Buzz Lightyear as a surprise debut. Heh..


Not too sure if I like Aero Boy in TOD. Haven't seen his match with Havoc but heard great things. It just kind of defeats the original concept of CZW vs. BJW. Makes me wish they'd just invest the extra money to do a massive tournament with guys from CZW, BJW. wXw, and Mexico (I assume the affiliation is DTU but I'm not positive).


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Looking forward to Masada/Dickinson in RI. On a side note am I the only one who chuckles at the fact that the show is called "To Infinity" and they're going to Beyond's home? I hope they book Buzz Lightyear as a surprise debut. Heh..
> 
> 
> Not too sure if I like Aero Boy in TOD. Haven't seen his match with Havoc but heard great things. It just kind of defeats the original concept of CZW vs. BJW. Makes me wish they'd just invest the extra money to do a massive tournament with guys from CZW, BJW. wXw, and Mexico (I assume the affiliation is DTU but I'm not positive).


Gulak will face Busick in RI too iirc. Gonna be a great card (unlike High Stakes, which I still haven't finished watching.. :side

Like I said, I like Aero Boy and am glad to see him back, BUT, you make a good point. Aero Boy being in there does kinda ruin the BJW vs CZW concept.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Really excited for that Gulak vs Busick :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BOTB Spoilers:


Spoiler: BOTB SPOILERS



Like Lane said in the Indy DVD thread, a shocking return to kick off BOTB. Was hoping for Kingston due to his past association
with Jeez, but not too disappointed with it being Steen either. Good to see him back in CZDUB, even if it could be just for one night.

Just finished watching the first round matches, which were all pretty cool in their own way. 

Belmar seems like an interesting character to say the least. Can't wait to see more of him in CZW. 

Heard a lot about Papadon before but first time seeing him in action. Didn't really impress me that much, but I hope to see him back in CZW sometime soon too. 

Knew I would like Bailey as soon as I heard he has a background in Taekwondo, and boy was I right. Really like how he mixes that Taekwondo style into his otherwise high-flying arsenal. 

Man I'm gonna miss Drake in the indies. Always such a class act and a pleasure to watch in the ring.


----------



## sXeMope

BOTB overall sounds like a good show which is surprising. Wasn't expecting much out of it looking at the lineup.


----------



## Lane

BOTB was the first actual great show of the year.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Such a fun time at BOTB, and that was probably the best non COD crowd CZW has had in a while. Gonna miss Drake.


----------



## sXeMope

Been making my way through the Highspots TOD collection over the last week or two. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about Nick Gage vs. Ruckus from TOD 3 and Nick Gage vs. Nate Webb from TOD 4? Gage seems to a lot stiffer and reckless than usual in both matches. He beat the shit out of Ruckus and nearly killed Webb throwing him through a table at the part where the leg is. Has anyone ever said if there was any reasoning or it it was just "Nicky being Nicky" as they say in shoots


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Match announced for To Infinity: (BOTB Spoilers)



Spoiler: spoiler



DJ Hyde will face Kevin Steen one-on-one.



> Beyond Wrestling ‏@beyondwrestling 12 min
> The fans at @fetemusic are spoiled. @FightSteenFight vs. @DJHyde_1 at @combatzone #ToInfinity on 4/27!? Maaaaaaan, that's some good rasslin'


----------



## cacawmike

I think they need to give Caleb Konley a push.

He is great in the ring but he lacks charisma but so does Strickland

He can be great check out his work at PWX search it on vimeo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I personally dont really care about Konley. He's decent but nothing special. Plus I despise his hair, even worse than Kwee-Wees. And that entrance theme, ugh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Pretty big news for UK Promotion Tidal Championship Wrestling 










Not even a year old yet :mark:

Admittedly I know very little of CZW but I know it's a huge coup for them. Think I'll get myself down for it.


----------



## cacawmike

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I personally dont really care about Konley. He's decent but nothing special. Plus I despise his hair, even worse than Kwee-Wees. And that entrance theme, ugh.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His theme does suck and he lacks charisma but he is one of a kind in the ring

His hair is ridiculous though


----------



## sXeMope

Does Konely still have that undercut/half shaven black hair with the ridiculous bright yellow streaks? I like the hairstyle in general. It's probably something I'd get but employment. IMO the streaks make it look horrible. Not even the streaks, just the color. It's so...yellow :/

Tremont and Jako Numazawa are added to TOD. 


Shelly Martinez is set to appear at the next CZW show as well. Yawn.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Numazawa? Sounds good to me. 


More info about the Dojo Wars that was announced a while back. 


> Dojo Wars Coming May 21
> 
> Earlier this year, CZW announced the debut of a new event called Dojo Wars. CZW Officials have now confirmed the first Dojo Wars event will take place on Wednesday May 21 LIVE from the CZW Academy in Blackwood, NJ. Tickets for the event will be ONLY $5! This event will showcase the new CZW Talent graduating from the CZW Academy taking on the veterans of the Combat Zone. For more information as it becomes available, please stay logged onto CZWrestling.com.


----------



## cacawmike

So CZW saw Future Of Honor and just ripped it off?

DJ Hyde must really be running out of ideas


----------



## cacawmike

sXeMope said:


> Does Konely still have that undercut/half shaven black hair with the ridiculous bright yellow streaks? I like the hairstyle in general. It's probably something I'd get but employment. IMO the streaks make it look horrible. Not even the streaks, just the color. It's so...yellow :/
> 
> Tremont and Jako Numazawa are added to TOD.
> 
> 
> Shelly Martinez is set to appear at the next CZW show as well. Yawn.


Yes, h does


----------



## cacawmike

Is Lucky 13 going to be at the TOD the guy is great


----------



## Mattyb2266

cacawmike said:


> So CZW saw Future Of Honor and just ripped it off?
> 
> DJ Hyde must really be running out of ideas


I don't know how long ago future of honor was announced, but he's been talking about doing dojo wars for a few months now.


----------



## Chismo

CZW trainees > > > ROH trainess.


----------



## sXeMope

Future Of Honor ripped off Dojo Wars if anything. I swear that Dojo Wars graphic has been on CZWs main page for almost a year. Itms been there so long that I figured it was actually an abandoned idea that they forgot to remove from the site for whatever reason.


----------



## cacawmike

Ok , my bad


----------



## cacawmike

Hey is Lucky 13 going to be at TOD


----------



## Lane

No. He's in rehab for a cocaine addiction.


----------



## cacawmike

Hahahah


----------



## sharkboy22

Just popping in to say that BOTB was really good this year and an overall fun show. No match really stood out as exceptionally great but the matches were enjoyable. Although, I could do without seeing that weird dude from the opening match. Just a case of trying way too hard to be different he just ends up looking like a cunt. I rather watch Kizarny than that guy. Also, poor Alex Colon 

But yeah overall fun show and Kevin was pretty freaking awesome. Drake had an amazing send off and I can't find anything wrong with this show and one of the best CZW shows I've seen in a while. 

Oh and Andrew Everett's career has been booming as of late. 2014 is gonna be a big year for him. It's it safe to say CZW gave him his first big exposure? I don't know, I'm asking. The first time I saw him was in CZW at last year's BOTB I believe it was. Imo, CZW has helped launched the careers of wrestling's biggest names today- Moxley, Callihan and Cole to name a few. It's a reason why I have it as the number one promotion today and follow it so regularly.


----------



## sXeMope

I think National Pro Wrestling Day gave Everett his first big exposure. While he was Chiva Kid at the time, I don't think we ever would have seen him in big promotions as much as we do if it wasn't for his match at NPWD.


----------



## Lane

That fucking double moonsault man.


----------



## Mattyb2266

According to Facebook, Joker is returning at Proving Grounds to face Azrieal.


----------



## Lane

CZW is also running the Beyond Wrestling place in Providence, Rhode Island today. Sick card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Joker returning? Good news I guess. I just hope it won't be a one-off deal and then he's away for another 2 years. 

That To Infinity card looks pretty good on paper. Should be good. Still cant figure out why RFVideo doesnt accept PayPal as a payment option though.


----------



## sXeMope

To Infinity isn't on iPPV. 

Joker returning is great. I assume he and DJ sorted out their shit. I think he's put on some weight since he left wrestling if recent pictures from shows are anything to go by (He was wrestling in a shirt) but he's great in the ring and it's great to see him back. Hope he can have a proper feud with Masada now, though without the title I'm not sure if it could work.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> To Infinity isn't on iPPV.
> 
> Joker returning is great. I assume he and DJ sorted out their shit. I think he's put on some weight since he left wrestling if recent pictures from shows are anything to go by (He was wrestling in a shirt) but he's great in the ring and it's great to see him back. Hope he can have a proper feud with Masada now, though without the title I'm not sure if it could work.


It isn't? :$ Well, there goes that then.


----------



## sXeMope

Looking at the pictures that CZW posted on their Twitter account, I don't think the show is even being taped. There aren't any camera guys around the ring. None that I can see anyways.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Looking at the pictures that CZW posted on their Twitter account, I don't think the show is even being taped. There aren't any camera guys around the ring. None that I can see anyways.


It was being filmed the same way as beyond shows, there was a hardcam on the balcony and a handheld on the floor in with the crowd. 

Show was a ton of fun. Brought my girl to her first wrestling show and she got Matt Tremonts blood on her. Definitely check this show out, not a bad match on the card.


----------



## ecw718

That does not sound good.


----------



## Chismo

How was Busick/Gulak? I bet it rocked.


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> It was being filmed the same way as beyond shows, there was a hardcam on the balcony and a handheld on the floor in with the crowd.
> 
> Show was a ton of fun. Brought my girl to her first wrestling show and she got Matt Tremonts blood on her. Definitely check this show out, not a bad match on the card.


Ah. I was looking for the SMV guys and their equipment. I saw some people with cameras but couldn't really see what kind of camera and assumed it was just fans/photographers taking pictures. 

I bet getting Tremonts blood on her certainly left an impression on her. Haha.


----------



## Mattyb2266

She handled it like a champ though and overall had a great time.

And Biff/Gulak was great as expected, though I need to give it a rewatch before I can give it a proper rating.


----------



## FITZ

Nothing worse than getting blood on you at a wrestling show. At Wrestlecon in New Jersey I thought Masada managed to ruin both my jeans and Colt Cabana t-shirt when he stood on the chair right next to me to talk shit and got blood all over me. When my mom dropped off my little sister on Sunday I actually gave her the clothing and she somehow got out blood stains. But at the time I thought I was out of a $20 t-shirt that I wore twice and my favorite pair of jeans (probably were like $30-40 or something but they were my most comfortable pair) so I was pretty annoyed after the initial cool factor wore off. 

Now having a glass board shatter and being showered in glass is a really cool thing to happen to you at a CZW show. I was sitting right behind the corner and they set a glass pane up there. It's pretty crazy when you run your hand through your hair and feel glass in it.


----------



## sXeMope

Getting blood on you would be kind of cool I think in the right situation. That situation sounds shitty but if you were wearing a CZW shirt or any generic solid color shirt or something and got blood on it...It's probably something I'd try to get the guy to sign and stick on my wall, but then again I'm kind of a weird guy so that may sound completely absurd to some.


----------



## cacawmike

Mattyb2266 said:


> She handled it like a champ though and overall had a great time.
> 
> And Biff/Gulak was great as expected, though I need to give it a rewatch before I can give it a proper rating.


How was the Juicy Product/Beaver Boys match?

Glad to hear they won the titles


----------



## CZWRUBE

sXeMope said:


> Getting blood on you would be kind of cool I think in the right situation. That situation sounds shitty but if you were wearing a CZW shirt or any generic solid color shirt or something and got blood on it...It's probably something I'd try to get the guy to sign and stick on my wall, but then again I'm kind of a weird guy so that may sound completely absurd to some.


No SXE I would probably do the same thing!!! And thats why you don't wear good close to Hardcore wrestling shows cause they are bound to get messed up.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rematch between Joey Ryan & Greg Excellent set for Proving Grounds. 

We'll see what these two come up with this time.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Drew Gulak will defend the CZW World Championship in a four-way match at Proving Grounds. Challengers are Chris Dickinson, Biff Busick and Masada. Gulak has held the title for nearly a year so he could lose it here.

Candice LeRae will challenge for the CZW Wired championship to face Shane Strickland at Proving Grounds.


----------



## sXeMope

That world title match looks good. I could see Masada potentially winning it back. 6 months ago I would have said Dickinson had a chance but currently I don't think he's ready. Biff is the only one I think has no chance of winning. If I had to pick I'd say Gulak will retain though.


LeRae/Strickland doesn't sound appealing to me. Still not sold on Strickland tbh. He feels like a poor mans Rich Swann to me.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> That world title match looks good. I could see Masada potentially winning it back. 6 months ago I would have said Dickinson had a chance but currently I don't think he's ready. *Biff is the only one I think has no chance of winning.* If I had to pick I'd say Gulak will retain though.
> 
> 
> LeRae/Strickland doesn't sound appealing to me. Still not sold on Strickland tbh. He feels like a poor mans Rich Swann to me.


:usangle


----------



## KingCrash

To be fair he couldn't predict DJ's weird ass booking of the title match. And we don't need another Hyde/angry employee feud.


----------



## Concrete

Sorta deflating when a guy gets two shots in a row with the second one being pretty unwarranted and THEN wins. Like I dig Biff but rubs me a bit the wrong way. Hopefully that clears up after some stellar defenses.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Two first round matches for TOD announced:

Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13
Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai

Other announced participants;
Aeroboy, Masada, Danny Havoc & Masashi Takeda


Should be good, but was wishing that Tsukamoto would be back as well. Well, maybe next year.


----------



## Chismo

Tsukamoto has resigned from BJW, and is going part-time freelance, because he found success outside of wrestling.

Takeda is still injured, and I doubt he makes it to TOD. Tremont/Kasai sounds NUTS.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chismo said:


> Tsukamoto has resigned from BJW, and is going part-time freelance, because he found success outside of wrestling.
> 
> Takeda is still injured, and I doubt he makes it to TOD. Tremont/Kasai sounds NUTS.


Really? Well that's sad, but good for Tsukamoto I guess.


----------



## Chismo

BJW is getting really tight in DM Division, Takashi Sasaki doesn't even wrestle for them anymore, and Jun Kasai will only work deathmatches for FREEDOMS from now on, he didn't work for BJW since March. As I mentioned earlier, Takeda is still injured, Tsukamoto is out, Abby is gone. You got Kodaka, who is not good as a dominant champ, Miyamoto who is fucking awesome, but had to finally put Kodaka over, Numazawa who is awesome, but ain't getting any younger, and Ito. I don't think BJW's fanbase will be crazy for another Ito reign. There are also Hoshino and Inaba, but they're not very good, there's Tajiri's guy Masaya Takahashi, he's good and young, but who knows of he's ready to commit full time as a deathmatch player. There's also Shuji Ishikawa, but he works strong matches now.

Kodaka
Miyamoto
Ito
Numazawa

Hoshino
Inaba
Takahashi


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

CZW? C'mon guys...


----------



## Certified G

Matt Tremont vs Jun Kasai is gonna blow the roof of the building, even though it's outdoors lol. That match is going to be insane. No match stipulations announced so far right? I'm hoping they come up with some creative, unique and crazy match stips.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> CZW? C'mon guys...


Really now? :kobe8


I hope CZW finds a new crop of good new deathmatch guys soon, because the deathmatch scene has been taking so many hits the last couple of years with TJ retired, Younger gone, Nicky in prison...

speaking of Nicky, I can't wait to see him out of prison. If he shows up on CZW again, it's gonna be right up there as one of the GOAT moments along with Mondo's appearance this past Cage of Death. The pop will be deafening.


----------



## Lane

CZW should bring in Josh Crow and John Wayne Murdoch and let them do a death match trial deal. Should also make Scott Summers a regular roster member.


----------



## Certified G

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Really now? :kobe8
> 
> 
> I hope CZW finds a new crop of good new deathmatch guys soon, because the deathmatch scene has been taking so many hits the last couple of years with TJ retired, Younger gone, Nicky in prison...
> 
> speaking of Nicky, I can't wait to see him out of prison. If he shows up on CZW again, it's gonna be right up there as one of the GOAT moments along with Mondo's appearance this past Cage of Death. The pop will be deafening.


Yeah I can't wait to see Nick Gage back either, when is he due to get out? I thought he would get out in the next 2 or so years? Not sure though as I can't remember how long he got sentenced.

Hopefully there'll be more legit wrestlers who do deathmatches soon, like Callihan, Moxley and Younger. Guys like that are really what seperates CZW with promotions like IWA-MS and DS, as the latter just uses those skinny backyard kids to do deathmatches while CZW uses guys with talent lol.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Corre said:


> Yeah I can't wait to see Nick Gage back either, when is he due to get out? I thought he would get out in the next 2 or so years? Not sure though as I can't remember how long he got sentenced.
> 
> Hopefully there'll be more legit wrestlers who do deathmatches soon, like Callihan, Moxley and Younger. Guys like that are really what seperates CZW with promotions like IWA-MS and DS, as the latter just uses those skinny backyard kids to do deathmatches while CZW uses guys with talent lol.


In October of last year, Brett Lauderdale (former CZW ref) updated Nick Gage's FB page saying that he's getting out in the first half of 2015.. so in about a year. :mark: 

He got sentenced to 5 years in April 2011, but iirc he's getting out sooner because he's behaved himself so well.


----------



## sXeMope

Chismo said:


> BJW is getting really tight in DM Division, Takashi Sasaki doesn't even wrestle for them anymore, and Jun Kasai will only work deathmatches for FREEDOMS from now on, he didn't work for BJW since March. As I mentioned earlier, Takeda is still injured, Tsukamoto is out, Abby is gone. You got Kodaka, who is not good as a dominant champ, Miyamoto who is fucking awesome, but had to finally put Kodaka over, Numazawa who is awesome, but ain't getting any younger, and Ito. I don't think BJW's fanbase will be crazy for another Ito reign. There are also Hoshino and Inaba, but they're not very good, there's Tajiri's guy Masaya Takahashi, he's good and young, but who knows of he's ready to commit full time as a deathmatch player. There's also Shuji Ishikawa, but he works strong matches now.
> 
> Kodaka
> Miyamoto
> Ito
> Numazawa
> 
> Hoshino
> Inaba
> Takahashi


Wait, Abby's gone? Since when? what happened to him? Sucks about Tsukamoto but it's good to hear that he found success elsewhere. He's only like, 22 and he's already well on his way to looking like Kasai.

Overall I feel like deathmatches are a dying art. I feel like it's something a lot of guys do just to draw some attention to them so fans know their name, then slowly phase them out. Mox and Sami did it with massive success IMO. I'm still surprised that they signed Drake, though the ref shirt covers most of his scars. I think more indy guys are thinking about greener pastures and realize that being scarred up and constantly in bloodbaths doesn't help your chances of getting a contract. Maybe it's just me but it seems like most guys who do deathmatches these days are guys who realize they don't fit WWE'd mold. But of course besides that you've also got the constant fear of catching something via blood mixing.

Anyone willing to bet that if/when Nicky returns, he'll immediately start a feud with DJ?


----------



## Chismo

sXeMope said:


> Wait, Abby's gone? Since when? what happened to him?


Well, he's not gone for good, but it's gonna take awhile to come back. Remember last year's Abby/Tremont potential Hep C disaster? It turned out Abby's got some virus or shit, it requires a long treatment and shit. Currently, he's the Chairman of the DM Title comittee.


----------



## Certified G

MoxleyMoxx said:


> In October of last year, Brett Lauderdale (former CZW ref) updated Nick Gage's FB page saying that he's getting out in the first half of 2015.. so in about a year. :mark:
> 
> He got sentenced to 5 years in April 2011, but iirc he's getting out sooner because he's behaved himself so well.


Oh really? That's good to hear. CZW's deathmatch talent pool isn't really deep atm as has been said before so I'd love to see him back in CZW next year. A fued with DJ Hyde is definitely something I can see happening. Has he ever fueded with Masada before? I can't remember atm but that's something I'd be interested in too.



Chismo said:


> Well, he's not gone for good, but it's gonna take awhile to come back. Remember last year's Abby/Tremont potential Hep C disaster? It turned out Abby's got some virus or shit, it requires a long treatment and shit. Currently, he's the Chairman of the DM Title comittee.


Interesting. I did hear about having Hep C but I didn't know what came of it. I actually thought he was just back to wrestling for BJW. Hopefully he can recover from whatever it is he has as I always enjoyed him whenever I did watch BJW.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

If anybody's interested, CZW has posted the results from the first DOjoWars event on CZWrestling.com. I seriously hope they have some upcoming deathmatch guys in training in there. 


Prelude to Violence is shaping up to be a good looking card;



> Panes of Glass Match
> CZW Owner DJ Hyde v. Ron Mathis
> 
> CZW Wired Championship
> Shane Strickland (c) v. Caleb Konley
> 
> CZW Tag-Team Championship
> The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. Los Ben Dejos (Eddie Cruz & Jay Cruz)
> 
> OI4K (Dave & Jake Crist w/ Nevaeh) v. AR Fox & Rich Swann
> 
> Plus New CZW World Heavyweight Champion Biff Busick, New WSU Champion LuFisto, Alex Colon, Drew Gulak, Greg Excellent and more in action!


Good to see Swann back in the Combat Zone.


----------



## FITZ

If Gage comes back I don't see how he doesn't just beat the shit out of Gulak and Co.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That has to happen. It just makes too much sense for it not to happen. 

Speaking of Gage, does anybody know a good place to find gifs/pictures of him? I've tried tumblr but it's CZW tag is cancer, and if you search for Nick Gage you get gifs of some other dude.


----------



## Entotrte

Chismo said:


> BJW is getting really tight in DM Division, Takashi Sasaki doesn't even wrestle for them anymore, and Jun Kasai will only work deathmatches for FREEDOMS from now on, he didn't work for BJW since March. As I mentioned earlier, Takeda is still injured, Tsukamoto is out, Abby is gone. You got Kodaka, who is not good as a dominant champ, Miyamoto who is fucking awesome, but had to finally put Kodaka over, Numazawa who is awesome, but ain't getting any younger, and Ito. I don't think BJW's fanbase will be crazy for another Ito reign. There are also Hoshino and Inaba, but they're not very good, there's Tajiri's guy Masaya Takahashi, he's good and young, but who knows of he's ready to commit full time as a deathmatch player. There's also Shuji Ishikawa, but he works strong matches now.
> 
> Kodaka
> Miyamoto
> Ito
> Numazawa
> 
> Hoshino
> Inaba
> Takahashi


What do you mean with Tsukamoto being out? Out of BJW? I don't really know where to look for these kinds of news.


----------



## sXeMope

He means that Tsukamoto is only wrestling part-time, if at all and probably not in deathmatches I would assume. 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> That has to happen. It just makes too much sense for it not to happen.
> 
> Speaking of Gage, does anybody know a good place to find gifs/pictures of him? I've tried tumblr but it's CZW tag is cancer, and if you search for Nick Gage you get gifs of some other dude.


It makes too much sense, but again we're talking about a company run by DJ Hyde. I think he'd probably inject himself into a Gulak/Gage feud, or if not he'd run a short program with them so he could get Gage. I think Gage is gonna bring a lot of hype back when he returns and I'd be very surprised to see DJ not strike while the iron's hot, so to speak.

What kind of pictures are you looking for? I got into the unfortunate habit of photo hoarding years ago because they helped a lot with making indy guys in WWE games. I've got a pretty big folder of Gage IIRC. A shit ton of Lyles pics, fan pics, etc.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> He means that Tsukamoto is only wrestling part-time, if at all and probably not in deathmatches I would assume.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes too much sense, but again we're talking about a company run by DJ Hyde. I think he'd probably inject himself into a Gulak/Gage feud, or if not he'd run a short program with them so he could get Gage. I think Gage is gonna bring a lot of hype back when he returns and I'd be very surprised to see DJ not strike while the iron's hot, so to speak.
> 
> What kind of pictures are you looking for? I got into the unfortunate habit of photo hoarding years ago because they helped a lot with making indy guys in WWE games. I've got a pretty big folder of Gage IIRC. A shit ton of Lyles pics, fan pics, etc.


DJ's done some stupid shit I agree, but he can't be _that_ stupid. He just can't. 

Mainly looking for pictures that would look good in signatures / as avatars. 



> Lucha POP! ‏@LuchaPop 1 t
> Aero Boy vs Masada en el Tournament Of Death primera ronda es oficial, nos vemos en junio en @combatzone


Apparently Aero Boy will face Masada in the first round at TOD.


----------



## FITZ

The whole first round has been announced (minus the stipulations):



> Danny Havoc will take on Masashi Takeda of Big Japan Wrestling
> MASADA will take on Aero Boy of Chilanga Mask
> Matt Tremont versus Jun Kasai
> Lucky 13 versus Jaki Numazawa


Seems like a really awesome first round with the potential for some really cool semi and final rounds. 

They don't do this on iPPV do they? Or is something where you can watch the VOD the next day.


----------



## Chismo

Why are they still fake promoting Masashi Takeda? Dude is still injured and is not expected to come back yet.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

As reported by PWI, Alex Colon will be out for a while after having surgery on his burst appendix. Ouch.

CZW is supposedly looking to run a show in Long Island, NY sometime in the near future as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ron Mathis returns? Nice. Was wondering why he disappeared following Cage of Death.

and Nick Gage. LOL. That never gets old. Moron.


----------



## Chismo

Good news for everyone:



> Masashi Takeda then came out to announced that he is all healed up and will be heading to the USA to compete in CZW in June. After that he will come back to Japan and make his return to BJW.


:mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> *CZW Featured on NEW Pay Per View Series*
> 
> Earlier today it was announced that Combat Zone Wrestling would be featured on the new Pay Per View series "Wrestling's Bloodiest Wars." The first episode available is entitled "Let 'Em Bleed." This month's special Pay Per View features matches from CZW Stars such as DJ Hyde, MASADA, Rory Mondo, Drake Younger, Danny Havoc, Greg Excellent, and more. This is truly a MUST SEE special for any rabid CZW fan. Check your local cable or satellite provider for availability and ordering information.


Sounds interesting. Will check it out if I get the chance.


----------



## sXeMope

Fully expected Takeda to be at TOD. CZW has an affiliation with BJW so I'm not sure if falsely advertising one of their guys to sell some tickets would be a good idea.

I hope that PPV thing is something that DJ accepted because it came up and not something he pursued (If the latter, probably because of the ROH PPV thing). PPV seems like a waste of time IMO.


----------



## KingCrash

Well since it's using old footage I don't think they expect much, it'll be like those old WWE or TNA docs they use to have on ppv every month or like the streetfights, Cheaters episodes and old comedy shows they show now. Don't see anything wrong in that and there isn't really any downside in it. Now if DJ tries to do a live CZW show on ppv, that would be another story.


----------



## Entotrte

So TOD 13 is just 6 days away. Does somebody know what the deathmatches are gonna be? Like what are going to be the objects used in each deathmatch?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Barbed Wire Madness*
Masada vs Aeroboy

*Ultraviolent Pits* _(same as last year against Mondo?)_
Danny Havoc vs. Masashi Takeda

Fans Bring The Dildo's match
Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13 

*Light Tube Bundles*
Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai 


Round 2 will have at least one Fans Bring The Weapons match.


----------



## Certified G

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Barbed Wire Madness*
> Masada vs Aeroboy
> 
> *Ultraviolent Pits* _(same as last year against Mondo?)_
> Danny Havoc vs. Masashi Takeda
> 
> Fans Bring The Dildo's match
> Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13
> 
> *Light Tube Bundles*
> Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai
> 
> 
> Round 2 will have at least one Fans Bring The Weapons match.


That looks really good so far. I can't wait for Tremont vs Kasai, that one's definitely going to be a bloodbath.:mark:

Also, Fans Bring The Dildo's match? Lol. I'm guessing we're gonna see some thumbtack covered dildo's. :lol


----------



## Entotrte

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Barbed Wire Madness*
> Masada vs Aeroboy
> 
> *Ultraviolent Pits* _(same as last year against Mondo?)_
> Danny Havoc vs. Masashi Takeda
> 
> *Fans bring the dildo's match*
> Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13
> 
> *Light Tube Bundles*
> Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai
> 
> 
> Round 2 will have at least one Fans Bring The Weapons match.


My predictions: 
Quarter-finals: 

Masada vs Aeroboy: Masada.

Havoc vs Takeda: Havoc.

Numazawa vs Lucky 13: Numazawa.

Tremont vs Kasai: Kasai.


Semi-finals: 

Numazawa vs Masada: Masada.

Kasai vs Havoc: Kasai.


Final: 

Kasai vs Masada: Kasai.

I think that would be a sick matchup for the tournament.


----------



## Proc

Anybody knows how long TOD usually goes live?

Thinking about driving down to Delaware but that is like a 4 and half hour drive -.-


----------



## sXeMope

Depends on how long it takes them to clean up/set up stuff. I'd say it goes a good 4-5 hours in total.


----------



## sXeMope

According to Feinstein on Facebook, DJ Hyde says this could be the final TOD. I'm really hoping that's false. I know it's getting harder and harder to do it but I mean, it's Tournament Of Death. It's one of the things that makes CZW what it is. Removing it would be like Vince McMahon saying they're getting rid of the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Dead2009

If its the final TOD i can see why. Not many people are into the ultraviolence that they may of been back in the day and in all honesty, with the health risks from blading and or being busted open the hard way nowadays, hardcore wrestling in general has taken a hit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> According to Feinstein on Facebook, DJ Hyde says this could be the final TOD. I'm really hoping that's false. I know it's getting harder and harder to do it but I mean, it's Tournament Of Death. It's one of the things that makes CZW what it is. Removing it would be like Vince McMahon saying they're getting rid of the Royal Rumble.


Sure hope that it's just Feinstein bullshitting. TOD is almost always one of the highlights of the year when it comes to CZW, so it'd be a real shame to see it just go away. Would also be a big blow for the deathmatch scene as a whole.


----------



## Entotrte

sXeMope said:


> According to Feinstein on Facebook, DJ Hyde says this could be the final TOD. I'm really hoping that's false. I know it's getting harder and harder to do it but I mean, it's Tournament Of Death. It's one of the things that makes CZW what it is. Removing it would be like Vince McMahon saying they're getting rid of the Royal Rumble.


I really hope that's BS. TOD 1 and 2 with Nick Mondo were the reason I got hooked with deathmatches.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Yeah, it's been on the TOD event Facebook page for about a week that this might be the last TOD. Upsetting if its true, but I'm so pumped for tomorrow. My third time going and my first time sitting front row.


----------



## Lane

As far as this being the final TOD goes....workers gonna work.


----------



## Certified G

I thought TOD was still a show that drew a good crowd? And there's still enough deathmatch workers to fill out the tournament so I'm hoping it's either just somebody bullshitting, or a work.


----------



## Heel To Face

Someone is going to die and it is time to give it a break.


----------



## Lane

I don't think it will be the last one. I think it may be in trouble yeah but as long as it's possible it will take place. Telling people it could be the last one will just cause more people to flock to it. I know they already sold out of pre-sale tickes so it should be huge turnout. Unless Delaware is getting some strict laws soon it won't be the last one.


----------



## sXeMope

The Corre said:


> I thought TOD was still a show that drew a good crowd? And there's still enough deathmatch workers to fill out the tournament so I'm hoping it's either just somebody bullshitting, or a work.


That's not the problem allegedly. I've heard DJ say (Either on a radio show or in his shoot) that the possibility of shutting down TOD is based around a few different things. For starters, EVERYONE working the show needs to be tested. That's everyone. Competitors, non-tournament workers, referees. I think even the commentators need to be tested. It's around $100 per test so you're looking at around $1000 just for the 8 tournament guys and two refs. Plus, you've got the whole thing with blood these days.



Lane said:


> I don't think it will be the last one. I think it may be in trouble yeah but as long as it's possible it will take place. Telling people it could be the last one will just cause more people to flock to it. I know they already sold out of pre-sale tickes so it should be huge turnout. Unless Delaware is getting some strict laws soon it won't be the last one.


I'm thinking this as well. The issues I posted above are well known (The latter especially) so it's not out of the question that it will be the final one in theory so saying it could be is a good way to get a few more asses in seats. I don't think it will be the last one though. I don't think TOD will ever end by choice. I think it would piss off a lot of fans, some of which could stop following the promotion altogether, and while DJ claims to not care, I think he'd throw together a TOD in the Fall really quick once he saw the door money drop.


----------



## Dead2009

I was looking forward to watching this show today but apparently it's not on iPPV.


----------



## Lane

It will be a delayed IPPV. Probably available tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## sXeMope

Is it just me or are they starting really late? It's currently just about 6 here and they've usually started around 3 in past years IIRC.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Finally watched the rest of Proving Grounds I hadn't watched yet. Don't know why it took me this long, because the matches after the intermission weren't that bad. Juicy Product and Beaver Boys continued being awesome as always, Busick-Gulak was good, even though the crowd pretty much shat on it the whole duration of it and Havoc-Dys was pretty much what you'd expect. 
Also good to see Joker back in action. Hope he starts wrestling more regularly again.


----------



## FITZ

I think I'm going to order the show once it's available and I really hope it becomes available soon.


----------



## Lane

TOD confirmed for next year.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Anyone catch TOD yesterday? How was it? I'm excited to get the DVD


:kagawa


----------



## sXeMope

Results


Spoiler: TOD13



CZW World Tag Team Titles
The Juicy Product defeated the team of Drew Gulak and the leader of the Front, Sozio to retain

(non tournament) Joe Gacy over Alexander James

(non tournament) Devon Moore over Ron Mathis in a fans bring the weapons match

~ Fans Bring the Dildos ~
Lucky 13 beat Jaki Numazawa

~ Barbed Wire Madness ~
MASADA defeated Aero Boy

~ Ultraviolent Pits ~
Danny Havoc beat Masashi Takeda

~ Light Tube Bundles ~
Jun Kasai defeats Matt Tremont

MASADA beat Lucky 13

Jun Kasai defeated Danny Havoc

Jun Kasai beats MASADA to win TOD





Spoiler: Thoughts



Looks decent overall. Kind of surprised that Kasai was the only fly-in to make it out of the first round. Really surprised that Lucky went over Jaki. Surprised they put Tremont out so early as well because the last couple of years seemed to be building to him winning it. I had him as a shoe-in for winning last year but then the whole blood scare happened. I fully expected a USA vs. Japan final. No problems with Kasai winning. I wonder if this match lived up to their previous encounters.

Any reason as to why Gulak and Sozio are teaming? Unless I missed something, Sozio's stablemate just beat Gulak for the title a few weeks ago. Overall the non-tournament matches sound skippable. Moore/Mathis could be okay.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Non tournament matches aside, I think this is one of the best TOD's yet. Ill post a review with spoiler tags later but if you're a death match wrestling fan, watch this ASAP.


----------



## Lane

I think it should be mentioned how Niles fucking Young of all people is tearing shit up recently whether it be in BEYOND or CZW. Talk about a career revival


----------



## FITZ

Is this up to watch somewhere yet? Nothing on CZW's website and nothing on RF Video on demand.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Haven't seen it anywhere yet either. Can't wait to watch this, so HURRY UP SMV/RF.

I've said this at least 3 times but I still can't figure how RFVideo Now still don't accept payments through PayPal. I mean c'mon, your physical DVD store supports PayPal, why not the VOD service? Hope SMVod puts this up soon. At least they accept PayPal. :no:




> DJ HYDE ‏@DJHyde_1 4 min
> All,
> 
> Update on the TOD replay. It will be up by 5 pm today


I suppose that by 5 P.M he means 5 P.M. EST.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TOD is now up for VOD at czwippv.com


----------



## thearmofbarlow

Without commentary, due to a technical issue. fpalm

I understand that CZW's on a budget but for fuck's sake when you're fucking up something like that... find a new guy. Fuck, I'll do it. Get me fucking bus fare to Delaware and let's do this shit.


----------



## FITZ

Whenever I have the option I turn commentary off for indy shows. So I'm certainly not unhappy with the lack of commentary. I just hope the crowd isn't dead. Ordering the show now. I'll try to do a review of it when I'm done watching.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Watching wrestling without commentary is really hard for me. I don't know why. Guess it's just a matter of getting used to it.

RFVideo's VOD on TOD has been pretty hit and miss. Had almost no problems with the first two matches, but then Havoc-Takeda is unwatchable because of the lag. Next match had no problems with lag at all.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Watching wrestling without commentary is really hard for me. I don't know why. Guess it's just a matter of getting used to it.
> 
> RFVideo's VOD on TOD has been pretty hit and miss. Had almost no problems with the first two matches, but then Havoc-Takeda is unwatchable because of the lag. Next match had no problems with lag at all.


I prefer commentary as well, but I can watch it without commentary if the quality of the commentary is bad. With that being said I really hope they can recover or re-record the commentary for the DVD release.


Out of curiosity - Has anyone bought CZW Blu-Ray's from RFVideo? I'm wondering if they're true HD or just SD footage on a Blu-Ray disc. I'm assuming if I asked them myself I'd just be told it's true HD whether it is or not.


----------



## Platt

I've seen one of the WSU shows on Blu Ray which are presumably shot with the same cameras and it looks like true HD to me.


----------



## FITZ

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Watching wrestling without commentary is really hard for me. I don't know why. Guess it's just a matter of getting used to it.
> 
> RFVideo's VOD on TOD has been pretty hit and miss. Had almost no problems with the first two matches, but then Havoc-Takeda is unwatchable because of the lag. Next match had no problems with lag at all.


I had a few issues with lag but since I was writing a review after each match I would pause the stream and give it time to buffer so I ended up not having any problems. 

I love watching shows without commentary. You hear everything that happens in the ring and around the ring. For me I think it might have to do with the fact that I love going to wrestling shows live and watching without commentary makes it more like that live event experience. 

Anyway here's my review, the tournament was pretty awesome but there were a couple of iffy matches and the non-tournament stuff wasn't very good. However there were a lot of really high quality matches and if you can't deal with some bad ones you probably can't handle being an indy wrestling fan anyway.



Spoiler: My Review which contains spoilers, click at your own risk



TOD XIII 

*Fans Bring the Dildos - First Round*
_Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13_ 

They worked this pretty intelligently to start things off. Lucky was on the offensive early on as he was able to bloody up Numazawa pretty early on in the match. I certainly wasn’t expecting so much offense from Lucky early on but I guess it worked. Once Numazawa got some offense in and started controlling the match I felt things got better. Lucky took a few crazy bumps including the always scary German Suplex when your head is between 2 ladder rungs. Apparently it doesn’t actually kill the person taking the bump but it really looks like it does. Thankfully the dildo use was kept to a minimum and they had a serious match. The ending was surprising as I never thought Lucky had a chance at getting out of the first round. It’s not that this wasn’t good but I really don’t understand why Numazawa was brought in if he was just going to go out in the first round. Still Lucky making it to the second round does leave open some interesting possibilities. He seems to be on his game and if I feel like he could do something awesome with the right opponent in the second round. Here’s hoping he draws Masada in what would be an awesome pairing. Anyway, solid, if unspectacular match. But hey, it’s the first of 7 death matches so I can see why they wouldn’t go too crazy.
***¼ *


*Barbed Wire Madness - First Round*
_Aero Boy vs. MASADA_ 

Well this was pretty fantastic. They started out with some mat stuff and I got the impression that they probably could have had a decent match without the barbed wire and that stuff. They set the tone with the early stuff and I really appreciated it, even if the live crowd didn’t. Basically Masada is the fucking man and has fought and beat just about everyone. But Aero Boy was different and presented a whole new style. And he got the upper hand against Masada for a while as he tried to adjust to his different style of offense. Masada was getting in offense but it was always some type of lucha move that would break up his momentum. I also loved the Masada tore at the mask early on and him doing so would have a huge impact later on in the match. 

Anyway Masada eventually is able to overcome the difference in style and starts kicking some ass. And honestly, it’s a little scary when he looks pissed off (which is a huge compliment). Aero Boy missing on a dive and sending himself into a barbed wire board was a good spot but then his mask came off and his face was exposed (which is a pretty big deal for him I would imagine). So now he’s in a really bad spot and Masada responds by bending the board over and sandwiching him, climbing to the top rope and hitting a senton. It was brutal and just incredibly badass. Masada pretty much takes over from there but Aero Boy takes the beating like a champ and plays a really sympathetic underdog. He came in not over with the fans in the slightest and they ended up loving him by the end because he was that good. I couldn’t have hoped for a better match in the first round. I know some people don’t like this style of wrestling but I would say that this is a great example of how you can use weapons and blood to tell a kickass and compelling story in the ring. This was NOT just two guys hitting each other with stuff, it was an awesome match that also happens to be a death match.
*****¼ *


*Ultraviolent Pits - First Round*
_Masashi Takeda vs. Danny Havoc_

This was nothing like the previous match but still pretty awesome. I spent the most of review talking about the compelling story that kept me highly entertained for the entire time. This was just 2 lunatics trying to kill each other. They meshed together perfectly because they really appeared to be playing the same character. It was a war and it was a blast to watch because the pacing was incredible. It wasn’t very long but it was a constant battle and they never really slowed down. Unless I start talking about the spots (and there were some good ones) or the blood (which there was a lot of) there really isn’t much left to cover.
****½* 


*Light Tube Bundles - First Round*
*Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai* 

This was fun. You could tell Kasai must have been happy to be in the US as he basically played a traditional American heel here. It was actually really funny to watch and very entertaining. It didn’t even matter that the crowd loved him anyway. It’s great to see something like an eye poke in a deathmatch. He also did heelish things like as a fan for a shoe to use as a weapon, the fan gave him a shoe, he hit Tremont with it and then he threw the shoe as far as he could into the crowd. It actually was these cheap heel tactics that ended up winning the match for Kasai as it was a low blow that let Kasai set up for his finisher. While the match was fun it had it’s flaws and almost all can be blamed on Tremont. He peeked at Cage of Death again DJ Hyde and I don’t think anything that he does will ever be on the same level as that night. He just didn’t sell anything until the end. It was annoying to see him take a big bump off the top rope to the floor through light tubes and then see him up and screaming less than a minute later. While that wasn’t good to see overall this very solid and fun to watch. Glad Kasai advanced as well.
***¾*


_Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy 
_
I can’t imagine anyone would really want to be in this position. The fans want blood and they’ve been getting blood and they’re going to get more blood. But these guys had to go out there and have a standard match. The crowd didn’t want to see this at all. They tried and it wasn’t a bad match or anything just unspectacular. They went through the motions got through the match and it was passable. 
**½* 


*Panes of Glass - Second Round*
_MASADA vs. Lucky 13_

I can’t say I was a huge fan of this. Lucky really didn’t play the underdog here as he was getting in a lot of offense. But his offense wasn’t great it never felt like he did anything that actually gave him a chance at winning the match. He did take some great bumps and I liked that he would throw all of these moves at Masada only for Masada to take control of the match with a big move. It was decent and the ending was bad. I don’t know if it was a botch but it looked like Lucky took a brutal bump into the glass and Masada took nothing. But Lucky was up first and went for a top rope move which Masada reversed for a roll up and the win. Considering how great of a match MASADA has previously this was a pretty big let down as this was a match that I was really looking forward to. 
***½ *


*Combatants Choice - Second Round*
_Jun Kasai vs. Danny Havoc_ 

Kasai comes out with a cross that has razor boards all over it and Havoc has a board covered in gusset plates. I don’t believe that there’s one specific emotion that a wrestling match is supposed to make you feel as long as you are engaged in the match. I certainly was here and I was scared. Both guys were already bloody, there was dangerous stuff in the ring, and one of them was going to have to wrestle Masada. I thought they did a really good job building up the suspense while still giving the crowd what they wanted. There were even some really good near falls towards the end of the match that had me fooled. Havoc delivered his second good match of the day and it was similar in that I knew I was watching 2 lunatics go to war but I think I liked this more because it really made me nervous while watching it. Yeah they looked bloody and battered afterwards but nobody was seriously injured (which is really the art of the deathmatch I think) and it was great to watch. 
****¾ *


*CZW Tag Team Championship Match*
_The Juicy Product(c) vs. Drew Gulak & Sozio_ 

I really don’t think there’s a worst position to be in than in front of the TOD crowd when you aren’t in a deathmatch. The crowd just did not want to see this despite the fact that they actually liked some of the guys in the match on other shows. Sozio and Gulak had to form an uneasy alliance to go against the champions and they did show throughout the match that they really didn’t like each other. As the match wore on they started working better as a team before Sozio walked out on Gulak. Juicy Product was solid here and they did mess with the crowd over the fact that they weren’t going to use weapons, or even do anything flashy at times. I enjoyed them doing this to the crowd even if the crowd really didn’t. Anyone there wasn’t anything great about this but I wouldn’t call it bad either. Gulak must be a lot more loyal to CZW than I thought if he was willing to go out there under these circumstances.
****


*Fan Bring the Weapons - Non-Tournament* 
_Ron Mathis vs. Devon Moore _

I really hated this. Matches like this are why people shit all over CZW and deathmatch wrestling as a whole. Honestly the term “garbage wrestling” is what’s coming to mind after seeing this. There was no semblance of them really trying to do anything here other than hit each other with stuff and do cool moves. I’ll give Mathis credit for some of the bumps he was taking (which Moore took none of really) but that’s where my praise has to end. These guys fought each other inside Cage of Death so you would think that they would hate each other. I never felt that they did and I really didn’t feel any emotion other than being amused when Mathis would talk shit to the fans. It really was just 2 guys hitting other with weapons.
*** 


*No Rope Barbed Wire Scaffold - Finals*
_Jun Kasai vs. MASADA_

I actually want to say that this was old school, obviously I don’t mean that in the spots they did but in how they acted. I was reminded of a different time period while watching this. Kasai was doing things like throwing bloody bbq skewers into the crowd (hell even a cheese grater I think) and when they would cut each other up they would do it right on the guardrail so everyone could see them. It was such a different mentality that they had had and it was really refreshing. I know if I was in the crowd and I saw them coming I would get out of the way. 

Things started with Kasai using his 80s heel tactics to take control of the match when he hits Masada with a low blow. From there he controlled the match for a long period of time and really messed Masada up. From there they transitioned to brawling through the crowd and around ringside. Now I’m really not a huge of fan of this but I can’t fault them because they gave their crowd exactly what they wanted to see. I think just about everyone there got an up close experience from these two. You had fans holding chairs, coolers that fans brought being used as weapons, and just general chaos in the crowd. This is a match that would have to go on last because they just destroyed the ringside area. Things really picked up again inside the ring after the brawl. That’s really what I liked about the match as well, things escalated perfectly. They started high, came down for a while, started building again, and ended at the perfect time. 

At some point Masada hurt his leg and while I hope it’s not serious it really added to the match. Masada is the man at CZW. He’s been in the ring with everyone and he’s beaten just about everyone. You usually don’t see him in a position where it looks like he’s totally beaten like you did in this match. Seeing him hobbling around and trying but failing to keep going was an unusual sight but a pretty great one. Even in defeat he still looked like a badass so that was also a plus. 

Between the way they built up to a great climax, interacted with the crowd, and just had a war made me love this match. These guys have had great matches in the past and I would put this up there with some of their other stuff I’ve seen from them. I enjoyed this more on my first viewing than I did their match from Wrestlecon last year when I watched that back after being there live. I think it’s always important that a finals match deliver and this certainly delivered. I would go even higher if the match didn’t drag a bit in the middle. Still this was pretty great.
***** *
​Overall, great show. I got my money’s worth for sure. Glad I ordered it as it’s a nice change of pace from what I’ve recently been watching and I really do like seeing the current indy product. Obviously all the fly-ins really helped and I hope we continue to see them in CZW because I don’t really know how well this tournament would have went down without them.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> I had a few issues with lag but since I was writing a review after each match I would pause the stream and give it time to buffer so I ended up not having any problems.
> 
> I love watching shows without commentary. You hear everything that happens in the ring and around the ring. For me I think it might have to do with the fact that I love going to wrestling shows live and watching without commentary makes it more like that live event experience.
> 
> Anyway here's my review, the tournament was pretty awesome but there were a couple of iffy matches and the non-tournament stuff wasn't very good. However there were a lot of really high quality matches and if you can't deal with some bad ones you probably can't handle being an indy wrestling fan anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Review which contains spoilers, click at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> TOD XIII
> 
> *Fans Bring the Dildos - First Round*
> _Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13_
> 
> They worked this pretty intelligently to start things off. Lucky was on the offensive early on as he was able to bloody up Numazawa pretty early on in the match. I certainly wasn’t expecting so much offense from Lucky early on but I guess it worked. Once Numazawa got some offense in and started controlling the match I felt things got better. Lucky took a few crazy bumps including the always scary German Suplex when your head is between 2 ladder rungs. Apparently it doesn’t actually kill the person taking the bump but it really looks like it does. Thankfully the dildo use was kept to a minimum and they had a serious match. The ending was surprising as I never thought Lucky had a chance at getting out of the first round. It’s not that this wasn’t good but I really don’t understand why Numazawa was brought in if he was just going to go out in the first round. Still Lucky making it to the second round does leave open some interesting possibilities. He seems to be on his game and if I feel like he could do something awesome with the right opponent in the second round. Here’s hoping he draws Masada in what would be an awesome pairing. Anyway, solid, if unspectacular match. But hey, it’s the first of 7 death matches so I can see why they wouldn’t go too crazy.
> ***¼ *
> 
> 
> *Barbed Wire Madness - First Round*
> _Aero Boy vs. MASADA_
> 
> Well this was pretty fantastic. They started out with some mat stuff and I got the impression that they probably could have had a decent match without the barbed wire and that stuff. They set the tone with the early stuff and I really appreciated it, even if the live crowd didn’t. Basically Masada is the fucking man and has fought and beat just about everyone. But Aero Boy was different and presented a whole new style. And he got the upper hand against Masada for a while as he tried to adjust to his different style of offense. Masada was getting in offense but it was always some type of lucha move that would break up his momentum. I also loved the Masada tore at the mask early on and him doing so would have a huge impact later on in the match.
> 
> Anyway Masada eventually is able to overcome the difference in style and starts kicking some ass. And honestly, it’s a little scary when he looks pissed off (which is a huge compliment). Aero Boy missing on a dive and sending himself into a barbed wire board was a good spot but then his mask came off and his face was exposed (which is a pretty big deal for him I would imagine). So now he’s in a really bad spot and Masada responds by bending the board over and sandwiching him, climbing to the top rope and hitting a senton. It was brutal and just incredibly badass. Masada pretty much takes over from there but Aero Boy takes the beating like a champ and plays a really sympathetic underdog. He came in not over with the fans in the slightest and they ended up loving him by the end because he was that good. I couldn’t have hoped for a better match in the first round. I know some people don’t like this style of wrestling but I would say that this is a great example of how you can use weapons and blood to tell a kickass and compelling story in the ring. This was NOT just two guys hitting each other with stuff, it was an awesome match that also happens to be a death match.
> *****¼ *
> 
> 
> *Ultraviolent Pits - First Round*
> _Masashi Takeda vs. Danny Havoc_
> 
> This was nothing like the previous match but still pretty awesome. I spent the most of review talking about the compelling story that kept me highly entertained for the entire time. This was just 2 lunatics trying to kill each other. They meshed together perfectly because they really appeared to be playing the same character. It was a war and it was a blast to watch because the pacing was incredible. It wasn’t very long but it was a constant battle and they never really slowed down. Unless I start talking about the spots (and there were some good ones) or the blood (which there was a lot of) there really isn’t much left to cover.
> ****½*
> 
> 
> *Light Tube Bundles - First Round*
> *Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai*
> 
> This was fun. You could tell Kasai must have been happy to be in the US as he basically played a traditional American heel here. It was actually really funny to watch and very entertaining. It didn’t even matter that the crowd loved him anyway. It’s great to see something like an eye poke in a deathmatch. He also did heelish things like as a fan for a shoe to use as a weapon, the fan gave him a shoe, he hit Tremont with it and then he threw the shoe as far as he could into the crowd. It actually was these cheap heel tactics that ended up winning the match for Kasai as it was a low blow that let Kasai set up for his finisher. While the match was fun it had it’s flaws and almost all can be blamed on Tremont. He peeked at Cage of Death again DJ Hyde and I don’t think anything that he does will ever be on the same level as that night. He just didn’t sell anything until the end. It was annoying to see him take a big bump off the top rope to the floor through light tubes and then see him up and screaming less than a minute later. While that wasn’t good to see overall this very solid and fun to watch. Glad Kasai advanced as well.
> ***¾*
> 
> 
> _Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy
> _
> I can’t imagine anyone would really want to be in this position. The fans want blood and they’ve been getting blood and they’re going to get more blood. But these guys had to go out there and have a standard match. The crowd didn’t want to see this at all. They tried and it wasn’t a bad match or anything just unspectacular. They went through the motions got through the match and it was passable.
> **½*
> 
> 
> *Panes of Glass - Second Round*
> _MASADA vs. Lucky 13_
> 
> I can’t say I was a huge fan of this. Lucky really didn’t play the underdog here as he was getting in a lot of offense. But his offense wasn’t great it never felt like he did anything that actually gave him a chance at winning the match. He did take some great bumps and I liked that he would throw all of these moves at Masada only for Masada to take control of the match with a big move. It was decent and the ending was bad. I don’t know if it was a botch but it looked like Lucky took a brutal bump into the glass and Masada took nothing. But Lucky was up first and went for a top rope move which Masada reversed for a roll up and the win. Considering how great of a match MASADA has previously this was a pretty big let down as this was a match that I was really looking forward to.
> ***½ *
> 
> 
> *Combatants Choice - Second Round*
> _Jun Kasai vs. Danny Havoc_
> 
> Kasai comes out with a cross that has razor boards all over it and Havoc has a board covered in gusset plates. I don’t believe that there’s one specific emotion that a wrestling match is supposed to make you feel as long as you are engaged in the match. I certainly was here and I was scared. Both guys were already bloody, there was dangerous stuff in the ring, and one of them was going to have to wrestle Masada. I thought they did a really good job building up the suspense while still giving the crowd what they wanted. There were even some really good near falls towards the end of the match that had me fooled. Havoc delivered his second good match of the day and it was similar in that I knew I was watching 2 lunatics go to war but I think I liked this more because it really made me nervous while watching it. Yeah they looked bloody and battered afterwards but nobody was seriously injured (which is really the art of the deathmatch I think) and it was great to watch.
> ****¾ *
> 
> 
> *CZW Tag Team Championship Match*
> _The Juicy Product(c) vs. Drew Gulak & Sozio_
> 
> I really don’t think there’s a worst position to be in than in front of the TOD crowd when you aren’t in a deathmatch. The crowd just did not want to see this despite the fact that they actually liked some of the guys in the match on other shows. Sozio and Gulak had to form an uneasy alliance to go against the champions and they did show throughout the match that they really didn’t like each other. As the match wore on they started working better as a team before Sozio walked out on Gulak. Juicy Product was solid here and they did mess with the crowd over the fact that they weren’t going to use weapons, or even do anything flashy at times. I enjoyed them doing this to the crowd even if the crowd really didn’t. Anyone there wasn’t anything great about this but I wouldn’t call it bad either. Gulak must be a lot more loyal to CZW than I thought if he was willing to go out there under these circumstances.
> ****
> 
> 
> *Fan Bring the Weapons - Non-Tournament*
> _Ron Mathis vs. Devon Moore _
> 
> I really hated this. Matches like this are why people shit all over CZW and deathmatch wrestling as a whole. Honestly the term “garbage wrestling” is what’s coming to mind after seeing this. There was no semblance of them really trying to do anything here other than hit each other with stuff and do cool moves. I’ll give Mathis credit for some of the bumps he was taking (which Moore took none of really) but that’s where my praise has to end. These guys fought each other inside Cage of Death so you would think that they would hate each other. I never felt that they did and I really didn’t feel any emotion other than being amused when Mathis would talk shit to the fans. It really was just 2 guys hitting other with weapons.
> ***
> 
> 
> *No Rope Barbed Wire Scaffold - Finals*
> _Jun Kasai vs. MASADA_
> 
> I actually want to say that this was old school, obviously I don’t mean that in the spots they did but in how they acted. I was reminded of a different time period while watching this. Kasai was doing things like throwing bloody bbq skewers into the crowd (hell even a cheese grater I think) and when they would cut each other up they would do it right on the guardrail so everyone could see them. It was such a different mentality that they had had and it was really refreshing. I know if I was in the crowd and I saw them coming I would get out of the way.
> 
> Things started with Kasai using his 80s heel tactics to take control of the match when he hits Masada with a low blow. From there he controlled the match for a long period of time and really messed Masada up. From there they transitioned to brawling through the crowd and around ringside. Now I’m really not a huge of fan of this but I can’t fault them because they gave their crowd exactly what they wanted to see. I think just about everyone there got an up close experience from these two. You had fans holding chairs, coolers that fans brought being used as weapons, and just general chaos in the crowd. This is a match that would have to go on last because they just destroyed the ringside area. Things really picked up again inside the ring after the brawl. That’s really what I liked about the match as well, things escalated perfectly. They started high, came down for a while, started building again, and ended at the perfect time.
> 
> At some point Masada hurt his leg and while I hope it’s not serious it really added to the match. Masada is the man at CZW. He’s been in the ring with everyone and he’s beaten just about everyone. You usually don’t see him in a position where it looks like he’s totally beaten like you did in this match. Seeing him hobbling around and trying but failing to keep going was an unusual sight but a pretty great one. Even in defeat he still looked like a badass so that was also a plus.
> 
> Between the way they built up to a great climax, interacted with the crowd, and just had a war made me love this match. These guys have had great matches in the past and I would put this up there with some of their other stuff I’ve seen from them. I enjoyed this more on my first viewing than I did their match from Wrestlecon last year when I watched that back after being there live. I think it’s always important that a finals match deliver and this certainly delivered. I would go even higher if the match didn’t drag a bit in the middle. Still this was pretty great.
> ***** *
> ​Overall, great show. I got my money’s worth for sure. Glad I ordered it as it’s a nice change of pace from what I’ve recently been watching and I really do like seeing the current indy product. Obviously all the fly-ins really helped and I hope we continue to see them in CZW because I don’t really know how well this tournament would have went down without them.





Spoiler: spoiler



Masada really is a scary motherfucker when he seems to be pissed off. The way he beat on AeroBoy made me think he legit hated the guy. He did give props to AeroBoy after the match so I was likely wrong... at least I hope so because I wouldn't wanna be him if that's the case  

Seeing Kasai win made me so happy. He deserves it... but that being said, I as well thought that Tremont was gonna win this and beat Havoc in the finals. 

and did The Deej really say that THE MOTHERFUCKING KING will be returning to his throne soon, or was I just hearing things?


----------



## Entotrte

TaylorFitz said:


> I had a few issues with lag but since I was writing a review after each match I would pause the stream and give it time to buffer so I ended up not having any problems.
> 
> I love watching shows without commentary. You hear everything that happens in the ring and around the ring. For me I think it might have to do with the fact that I love going to wrestling shows live and watching without commentary makes it more like that live event experience.
> 
> Anyway here's my review, the tournament was pretty awesome but there were a couple of iffy matches and the non-tournament stuff wasn't very good. However there were a lot of really high quality matches and if you can't deal with some bad ones you probably can't handle being an indy wrestling fan anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Review which contains spoilers, click at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> TOD XIII
> 
> *Fans Bring the Dildos - First Round*
> _Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13_
> 
> They worked this pretty intelligently to start things off. Lucky was on the offensive early on as he was able to bloody up Numazawa pretty early on in the match. I certainly wasn’t expecting so much offense from Lucky early on but I guess it worked. Once Numazawa got some offense in and started controlling the match I felt things got better. Lucky took a few crazy bumps including the always scary German Suplex when your head is between 2 ladder rungs. Apparently it doesn’t actually kill the person taking the bump but it really looks like it does. Thankfully the dildo use was kept to a minimum and they had a serious match. The ending was surprising as I never thought Lucky had a chance at getting out of the first round. It’s not that this wasn’t good but I really don’t understand why Numazawa was brought in if he was just going to go out in the first round. Still Lucky making it to the second round does leave open some interesting possibilities. He seems to be on his game and if I feel like he could do something awesome with the right opponent in the second round. Here’s hoping he draws Masada in what would be an awesome pairing. Anyway, solid, if unspectacular match. But hey, it’s the first of 7 death matches so I can see why they wouldn’t go too crazy.
> ***¼ *
> 
> 
> *Barbed Wire Madness - First Round*
> _Aero Boy vs. MASADA_
> 
> Well this was pretty fantastic. They started out with some mat stuff and I got the impression that they probably could have had a decent match without the barbed wire and that stuff. They set the tone with the early stuff and I really appreciated it, even if the live crowd didn’t. Basically Masada is the fucking man and has fought and beat just about everyone. But Aero Boy was different and presented a whole new style. And he got the upper hand against Masada for a while as he tried to adjust to his different style of offense. Masada was getting in offense but it was always some type of lucha move that would break up his momentum. I also loved the Masada tore at the mask early on and him doing so would have a huge impact later on in the match.
> 
> Anyway Masada eventually is able to overcome the difference in style and starts kicking some ass. And honestly, it’s a little scary when he looks pissed off (which is a huge compliment). Aero Boy missing on a dive and sending himself into a barbed wire board was a good spot but then his mask came off and his face was exposed (which is a pretty big deal for him I would imagine). So now he’s in a really bad spot and Masada responds by bending the board over and sandwiching him, climbing to the top rope and hitting a senton. It was brutal and just incredibly badass. Masada pretty much takes over from there but Aero Boy takes the beating like a champ and plays a really sympathetic underdog. He came in not over with the fans in the slightest and they ended up loving him by the end because he was that good. I couldn’t have hoped for a better match in the first round. I know some people don’t like this style of wrestling but I would say that this is a great example of how you can use weapons and blood to tell a kickass and compelling story in the ring. This was NOT just two guys hitting each other with stuff, it was an awesome match that also happens to be a death match.
> *****¼ *
> 
> 
> *Ultraviolent Pits - First Round*
> _Masashi Takeda vs. Danny Havoc_
> 
> This was nothing like the previous match but still pretty awesome. I spent the most of review talking about the compelling story that kept me highly entertained for the entire time. This was just 2 lunatics trying to kill each other. They meshed together perfectly because they really appeared to be playing the same character. It was a war and it was a blast to watch because the pacing was incredible. It wasn’t very long but it was a constant battle and they never really slowed down. Unless I start talking about the spots (and there were some good ones) or the blood (which there was a lot of) there really isn’t much left to cover.
> ****½*
> 
> 
> *Light Tube Bundles - First Round*
> *Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai*
> 
> This was fun. You could tell Kasai must have been happy to be in the US as he basically played a traditional American heel here. It was actually really funny to watch and very entertaining. It didn’t even matter that the crowd loved him anyway. It’s great to see something like an eye poke in a deathmatch. He also did heelish things like as a fan for a shoe to use as a weapon, the fan gave him a shoe, he hit Tremont with it and then he threw the shoe as far as he could into the crowd. It actually was these cheap heel tactics that ended up winning the match for Kasai as it was a low blow that let Kasai set up for his finisher. While the match was fun it had it’s flaws and almost all can be blamed on Tremont. He peeked at Cage of Death again DJ Hyde and I don’t think anything that he does will ever be on the same level as that night. He just didn’t sell anything until the end. It was annoying to see him take a big bump off the top rope to the floor through light tubes and then see him up and screaming less than a minute later. While that wasn’t good to see overall this very solid and fun to watch. Glad Kasai advanced as well.
> ***¾*
> 
> 
> _Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy
> _
> I can’t imagine anyone would really want to be in this position. The fans want blood and they’ve been getting blood and they’re going to get more blood. But these guys had to go out there and have a standard match. The crowd didn’t want to see this at all. They tried and it wasn’t a bad match or anything just unspectacular. They went through the motions got through the match and it was passable.
> **½*
> 
> 
> *Panes of Glass - Second Round*
> _MASADA vs. Lucky 13_
> 
> I can’t say I was a huge fan of this. Lucky really didn’t play the underdog here as he was getting in a lot of offense. But his offense wasn’t great it never felt like he did anything that actually gave him a chance at winning the match. He did take some great bumps and I liked that he would throw all of these moves at Masada only for Masada to take control of the match with a big move. It was decent and the ending was bad. I don’t know if it was a botch but it looked like Lucky took a brutal bump into the glass and Masada took nothing. But Lucky was up first and went for a top rope move which Masada reversed for a roll up and the win. Considering how great of a match MASADA has previously this was a pretty big let down as this was a match that I was really looking forward to.
> ***½ *
> 
> 
> *Combatants Choice - Second Round*
> _Jun Kasai vs. Danny Havoc_
> 
> Kasai comes out with a cross that has razor boards all over it and Havoc has a board covered in gusset plates. I don’t believe that there’s one specific emotion that a wrestling match is supposed to make you feel as long as you are engaged in the match. I certainly was here and I was scared. Both guys were already bloody, there was dangerous stuff in the ring, and one of them was going to have to wrestle Masada. I thought they did a really good job building up the suspense while still giving the crowd what they wanted. There were even some really good near falls towards the end of the match that had me fooled. Havoc delivered his second good match of the day and it was similar in that I knew I was watching 2 lunatics go to war but I think I liked this more because it really made me nervous while watching it. Yeah they looked bloody and battered afterwards but nobody was seriously injured (which is really the art of the deathmatch I think) and it was great to watch.
> ****¾ *
> 
> 
> *CZW Tag Team Championship Match*
> _The Juicy Product(c) vs. Drew Gulak & Sozio_
> 
> I really don’t think there’s a worst position to be in than in front of the TOD crowd when you aren’t in a deathmatch. The crowd just did not want to see this despite the fact that they actually liked some of the guys in the match on other shows. Sozio and Gulak had to form an uneasy alliance to go against the champions and they did show throughout the match that they really didn’t like each other. As the match wore on they started working better as a team before Sozio walked out on Gulak. Juicy Product was solid here and they did mess with the crowd over the fact that they weren’t going to use weapons, or even do anything flashy at times. I enjoyed them doing this to the crowd even if the crowd really didn’t. Anyone there wasn’t anything great about this but I wouldn’t call it bad either. Gulak must be a lot more loyal to CZW than I thought if he was willing to go out there under these circumstances.
> ****
> 
> 
> *Fan Bring the Weapons - Non-Tournament*
> _Ron Mathis vs. Devon Moore _
> 
> I really hated this. Matches like this are why people shit all over CZW and deathmatch wrestling as a whole. Honestly the term “garbage wrestling” is what’s coming to mind after seeing this. There was no semblance of them really trying to do anything here other than hit each other with stuff and do cool moves. I’ll give Mathis credit for some of the bumps he was taking (which Moore took none of really) but that’s where my praise has to end. These guys fought each other inside Cage of Death so you would think that they would hate each other. I never felt that they did and I really didn’t feel any emotion other than being amused when Mathis would talk shit to the fans. It really was just 2 guys hitting other with weapons.
> ***
> 
> 
> *No Rope Barbed Wire Scaffold - Finals*
> _Jun Kasai vs. MASADA_
> 
> I actually want to say that this was old school, obviously I don’t mean that in the spots they did but in how they acted. I was reminded of a different time period while watching this. Kasai was doing things like throwing bloody bbq skewers into the crowd (hell even a cheese grater I think) and when they would cut each other up they would do it right on the guardrail so everyone could see them. It was such a different mentality that they had had and it was really refreshing. I know if I was in the crowd and I saw them coming I would get out of the way.
> 
> Things started with Kasai using his 80s heel tactics to take control of the match when he hits Masada with a low blow. From there he controlled the match for a long period of time and really messed Masada up. From there they transitioned to brawling through the crowd and around ringside. Now I’m really not a huge of fan of this but I can’t fault them because they gave their crowd exactly what they wanted to see. I think just about everyone there got an up close experience from these two. You had fans holding chairs, coolers that fans brought being used as weapons, and just general chaos in the crowd. This is a match that would have to go on last because they just destroyed the ringside area. Things really picked up again inside the ring after the brawl. That’s really what I liked about the match as well, things escalated perfectly. They started high, came down for a while, started building again, and ended at the perfect time.
> 
> At some point Masada hurt his leg and while I hope it’s not serious it really added to the match. Masada is the man at CZW. He’s been in the ring with everyone and he’s beaten just about everyone. You usually don’t see him in a position where it looks like he’s totally beaten like you did in this match. Seeing him hobbling around and trying but failing to keep going was an unusual sight but a pretty great one. Even in defeat he still looked like a badass so that was also a plus.
> 
> Between the way they built up to a great climax, interacted with the crowd, and just had a war made me love this match. These guys have had great matches in the past and I would put this up there with some of their other stuff I’ve seen from them. I enjoyed this more on my first viewing than I did their match from Wrestlecon last year when I watched that back after being there live. I think it’s always important that a finals match deliver and this certainly delivered. I would go even higher if the match didn’t drag a bit in the middle. Still this was pretty great.
> ***** *
> ​Overall, great show. I got my money’s worth for sure. Glad I ordered it as it’s a nice change of pace from what I’ve recently been watching and I really do like seeing the current indy product. Obviously all the fly-ins really helped and I hope we continue to see them in CZW because I don’t really know how well this tournament would have went down without them.


What do the Ultraviolent Pits (Havoc vs Takeda) consist of?


----------



## ExGrodzki

TaylorFitz said:


> I had a few issues with lag but since I was writing a review after each match I would pause the stream and give it time to buffer so I ended up not having any problems.
> 
> I love watching shows without commentary. You hear everything that happens in the ring and around the ring. For me I think it might have to do with the fact that I love going to wrestling shows live and watching without commentary makes it more like that live event experience.
> 
> Anyway here's my review, the tournament was pretty awesome but there were a couple of iffy matches and the non-tournament stuff wasn't very good. However there were a lot of really high quality matches and if you can't deal with some bad ones you probably can't handle being an indy wrestling fan anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Review which contains spoilers, click at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> TOD XIII
> 
> *Fans Bring the Dildos - First Round*
> _Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky 13_
> 
> They worked this pretty intelligently to start things off. Lucky was on the offensive early on as he was able to bloody up Numazawa pretty early on in the match. I certainly wasn’t expecting so much offense from Lucky early on but I guess it worked. Once Numazawa got some offense in and started controlling the match I felt things got better. Lucky took a few crazy bumps including the always scary German Suplex when your head is between 2 ladder rungs. Apparently it doesn’t actually kill the person taking the bump but it really looks like it does. Thankfully the dildo use was kept to a minimum and they had a serious match. The ending was surprising as I never thought Lucky had a chance at getting out of the first round. It’s not that this wasn’t good but I really don’t understand why Numazawa was brought in if he was just going to go out in the first round. Still Lucky making it to the second round does leave open some interesting possibilities. He seems to be on his game and if I feel like he could do something awesome with the right opponent in the second round. Here’s hoping he draws Masada in what would be an awesome pairing. Anyway, solid, if unspectacular match. But hey, it’s the first of 7 death matches so I can see why they wouldn’t go too crazy.
> ***¼ *
> 
> 
> *Barbed Wire Madness - First Round*
> _Aero Boy vs. MASADA_
> 
> Well this was pretty fantastic. They started out with some mat stuff and I got the impression that they probably could have had a decent match without the barbed wire and that stuff. They set the tone with the early stuff and I really appreciated it, even if the live crowd didn’t. Basically Masada is the fucking man and has fought and beat just about everyone. But Aero Boy was different and presented a whole new style. And he got the upper hand against Masada for a while as he tried to adjust to his different style of offense. Masada was getting in offense but it was always some type of lucha move that would break up his momentum. I also loved the Masada tore at the mask early on and him doing so would have a huge impact later on in the match.
> 
> Anyway Masada eventually is able to overcome the difference in style and starts kicking some ass. And honestly, it’s a little scary when he looks pissed off (which is a huge compliment). Aero Boy missing on a dive and sending himself into a barbed wire board was a good spot but then his mask came off and his face was exposed (which is a pretty big deal for him I would imagine). So now he’s in a really bad spot and Masada responds by bending the board over and sandwiching him, climbing to the top rope and hitting a senton. It was brutal and just incredibly badass. Masada pretty much takes over from there but Aero Boy takes the beating like a champ and plays a really sympathetic underdog. He came in not over with the fans in the slightest and they ended up loving him by the end because he was that good. I couldn’t have hoped for a better match in the first round. I know some people don’t like this style of wrestling but I would say that this is a great example of how you can use weapons and blood to tell a kickass and compelling story in the ring. This was NOT just two guys hitting each other with stuff, it was an awesome match that also happens to be a death match.
> *****¼ *
> 
> 
> *Ultraviolent Pits - First Round*
> _Masashi Takeda vs. Danny Havoc_
> 
> This was nothing like the previous match but still pretty awesome. I spent the most of review talking about the compelling story that kept me highly entertained for the entire time. This was just 2 lunatics trying to kill each other. They meshed together perfectly because they really appeared to be playing the same character. It was a war and it was a blast to watch because the pacing was incredible. It wasn’t very long but it was a constant battle and they never really slowed down. Unless I start talking about the spots (and there were some good ones) or the blood (which there was a lot of) there really isn’t much left to cover.
> ****½*
> 
> 
> *Light Tube Bundles - First Round*
> *Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai*
> 
> This was fun. You could tell Kasai must have been happy to be in the US as he basically played a traditional American heel here. It was actually really funny to watch and very entertaining. It didn’t even matter that the crowd loved him anyway. It’s great to see something like an eye poke in a deathmatch. He also did heelish things like as a fan for a shoe to use as a weapon, the fan gave him a shoe, he hit Tremont with it and then he threw the shoe as far as he could into the crowd. It actually was these cheap heel tactics that ended up winning the match for Kasai as it was a low blow that let Kasai set up for his finisher. While the match was fun it had it’s flaws and almost all can be blamed on Tremont. He peeked at Cage of Death again DJ Hyde and I don’t think anything that he does will ever be on the same level as that night. He just didn’t sell anything until the end. It was annoying to see him take a big bump off the top rope to the floor through light tubes and then see him up and screaming less than a minute later. While that wasn’t good to see overall this very solid and fun to watch. Glad Kasai advanced as well.
> ***¾*
> 
> 
> _Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy
> _
> I can’t imagine anyone would really want to be in this position. The fans want blood and they’ve been getting blood and they’re going to get more blood. But these guys had to go out there and have a standard match. The crowd didn’t want to see this at all. They tried and it wasn’t a bad match or anything just unspectacular. They went through the motions got through the match and it was passable.
> **½*
> 
> 
> *Panes of Glass - Second Round*
> _MASADA vs. Lucky 13_
> 
> I can’t say I was a huge fan of this. Lucky really didn’t play the underdog here as he was getting in a lot of offense. But his offense wasn’t great it never felt like he did anything that actually gave him a chance at winning the match. He did take some great bumps and I liked that he would throw all of these moves at Masada only for Masada to take control of the match with a big move. It was decent and the ending was bad. I don’t know if it was a botch but it looked like Lucky took a brutal bump into the glass and Masada took nothing. But Lucky was up first and went for a top rope move which Masada reversed for a roll up and the win. Considering how great of a match MASADA has previously this was a pretty big let down as this was a match that I was really looking forward to.
> ***½ *
> 
> 
> *Combatants Choice - Second Round*
> _Jun Kasai vs. Danny Havoc_
> 
> Kasai comes out with a cross that has razor boards all over it and Havoc has a board covered in gusset plates. I don’t believe that there’s one specific emotion that a wrestling match is supposed to make you feel as long as you are engaged in the match. I certainly was here and I was scared. Both guys were already bloody, there was dangerous stuff in the ring, and one of them was going to have to wrestle Masada. I thought they did a really good job building up the suspense while still giving the crowd what they wanted. There were even some really good near falls towards the end of the match that had me fooled. Havoc delivered his second good match of the day and it was similar in that I knew I was watching 2 lunatics go to war but I think I liked this more because it really made me nervous while watching it. Yeah they looked bloody and battered afterwards but nobody was seriously injured (which is really the art of the deathmatch I think) and it was great to watch.
> ****¾ *
> 
> 
> *CZW Tag Team Championship Match*
> _The Juicy Product(c) vs. Drew Gulak & Sozio_
> 
> I really don’t think there’s a worst position to be in than in front of the TOD crowd when you aren’t in a deathmatch. The crowd just did not want to see this despite the fact that they actually liked some of the guys in the match on other shows. Sozio and Gulak had to form an uneasy alliance to go against the champions and they did show throughout the match that they really didn’t like each other. As the match wore on they started working better as a team before Sozio walked out on Gulak. Juicy Product was solid here and they did mess with the crowd over the fact that they weren’t going to use weapons, or even do anything flashy at times. I enjoyed them doing this to the crowd even if the crowd really didn’t. Anyone there wasn’t anything great about this but I wouldn’t call it bad either. Gulak must be a lot more loyal to CZW than I thought if he was willing to go out there under these circumstances.
> ****
> 
> 
> *Fan Bring the Weapons - Non-Tournament*
> _Ron Mathis vs. Devon Moore _
> 
> I really hated this. Matches like this are why people shit all over CZW and deathmatch wrestling as a whole. Honestly the term “garbage wrestling” is what’s coming to mind after seeing this. There was no semblance of them really trying to do anything here other than hit each other with stuff and do cool moves. I’ll give Mathis credit for some of the bumps he was taking (which Moore took none of really) but that’s where my praise has to end. These guys fought each other inside Cage of Death so you would think that they would hate each other. I never felt that they did and I really didn’t feel any emotion other than being amused when Mathis would talk shit to the fans. It really was just 2 guys hitting other with weapons.
> ***
> 
> 
> *No Rope Barbed Wire Scaffold - Finals*
> _Jun Kasai vs. MASADA_
> 
> I actually want to say that this was old school, obviously I don’t mean that in the spots they did but in how they acted. I was reminded of a different time period while watching this. Kasai was doing things like throwing bloody bbq skewers into the crowd (hell even a cheese grater I think) and when they would cut each other up they would do it right on the guardrail so everyone could see them. It was such a different mentality that they had had and it was really refreshing. I know if I was in the crowd and I saw them coming I would get out of the way.
> 
> Things started with Kasai using his 80s heel tactics to take control of the match when he hits Masada with a low blow. From there he controlled the match for a long period of time and really messed Masada up. From there they transitioned to brawling through the crowd and around ringside. Now I’m really not a huge of fan of this but I can’t fault them because they gave their crowd exactly what they wanted to see. I think just about everyone there got an up close experience from these two. You had fans holding chairs, coolers that fans brought being used as weapons, and just general chaos in the crowd. This is a match that would have to go on last because they just destroyed the ringside area. Things really picked up again inside the ring after the brawl. That’s really what I liked about the match as well, things escalated perfectly. They started high, came down for a while, started building again, and ended at the perfect time.
> 
> At some point Masada hurt his leg and while I hope it’s not serious it really added to the match. Masada is the man at CZW. He’s been in the ring with everyone and he’s beaten just about everyone. You usually don’t see him in a position where it looks like he’s totally beaten like you did in this match. Seeing him hobbling around and trying but failing to keep going was an unusual sight but a pretty great one. Even in defeat he still looked like a badass so that was also a plus.
> 
> Between the way they built up to a great climax, interacted with the crowd, and just had a war made me love this match. These guys have had great matches in the past and I would put this up there with some of their other stuff I’ve seen from them. I enjoyed this more on my first viewing than I did their match from Wrestlecon last year when I watched that back after being there live. I think it’s always important that a finals match deliver and this certainly delivered. I would go even higher if the match didn’t drag a bit in the middle. Still this was pretty great.
> ***** *
> ​Overall, great show. I got my money’s worth for sure. Glad I ordered it as it’s a nice change of pace from what I’ve recently been watching and I really do like seeing the current indy product. Obviously all the fly-ins really helped and I hope we continue to see them in CZW because I don’t really know how well this tournament would have went down without them.



EXCELLENT review, this is gonnna be a must-own for me on DVD


----------



## FITZ

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Masada really is a scary motherfucker when he seems to be pissed off. The way he beat on AeroBoy made me think he legit hated the guy. He did give props to AeroBoy after the match so I was likely wrong... at least I hope so because I wouldn't wanna be him if that's the case
> 
> Seeing Kasai win made me so happy. He deserves it... but that being said, I as well thought that Tremont was gonna win this and beat Havoc in the finals.
> 
> and did The Deej really say that THE MOTHERFUCKING KING will be returning to his throne soon, or was I just hearing things?





Spoiler: Spoilers



I'm almost positive that the last thing he said was that Nick Gage was coming back soon. I'm just not sure when he said he would be back.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost positive that the last thing he said was that Nick Gage was coming back soon. I'm just not sure when he said he would be back.





Spoiler: spoiler



"Tournament of Death 14 will be here, and coming very soon, who I expect to be in this next year, The King will return... you better know him as the Man Nick Fucking Gage" 

so I went back and that's exactly what he said. Judging by that, it seems that DJ is expecting Gage to be in the tournament itself next year.


----------



## sXeMope

Not really sure it's necessary to put it in a spoiler but I will anyways to avoid potential problems



Spoiler: TOD



IIRC Gage is slated for release in early 2015, and the general consensus from just about everyone I've seen talk about it (Shoot interviews, etc) is that Nick is fully expected to return. I think it's totally possible that he'll be in TOD. I can't wait personally. Gage in some of, if not his first matches in 4 years and in "prison shape". Shit, it's gonna be amazing if it happens. I've got over $700 that I was saving for a long distance relationship that went south and there's now a huge part of me that wants to make the trip to see this. TOD has always been on my bucket list.


----------



## Lane

I've already made up my mind that if he's there then I'm there.


----------



## CZWRUBE

sXeMope said:


> Not really sure it's necessary to put it in a spoiler but I will anyways to avoid potential problems
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TOD
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC Gage is slated for release in early 2015, and the general consensus from just about everyone I've seen talk about it (Shoot interviews, etc) is that Nick is fully expected to return. I think it's totally possible that he'll be in TOD. I can't wait personally. Gage in some of, if not his first matches in 4 years and in "prison shape". Shit, it's gonna be amazing if it happens. I've got over $700 that I was saving for a long distance relationship that went south and there's now a huge part of me that wants to make the trip to see this. TOD has always been on my bucket list.


No it didn't need the spoiler. I hope he does come back next year. But im sure it all depends on his parole.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> I've already made up my mind that if he's there then I'm there.


I really want to but I'm questioning if the trip's even doable. I'm in Canada, on an island nonetheless so a flight is required, plus I don't drive so I'm not sure how I'd get around. Plus getting the time off from work is another thing. Certainly gonna be a lot of dicking around to be done if I decide I seriously want to go.



CZWRUBE said:


> No it didn't need the spoiler. I hope he does come back next year. But im sure it all depends on his parole.


Hopefully he won't have any conditions that prevent him from doing it. I assume that wrestling (In any capacity) is fine. Perhaps the criminal record could prevent him from going state-to-state although I'm not sure. Wrestling in Europe or Japan is probably out of the question for a long time, possibly permanently though.


----------



## Obfuscation

TF's review got me hyped. Show is almost finished d/l'ing. More hype. Bring on the deathmatches.


----------



## Lane

It was a really solid show. Much better than last years.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last year's at least had a great finals, so it gave me _something_. Mathis was good last year, too. Def was a bit of a let down w/Lucky getting hurt, Tremont having the scare, the stupid random non-deathmatches not even being matches, & Mondo bitching out of the finish w/Havoc.

It's def good to have Masada & Tremont in the tournament this year. Plus the JUNKIES.


----------



## Entotrte

One thing I want to see before I die is Ryuji Ito in a TOD. It's a shame that his best days are behind him, but I think he would still be able to put up a good show.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Entotrte said:


> One thing I want to see before I die is Ryuji Ito in a TOD. It's a shame that his best days are behind him, but I think he would still be able to put up a good show.


If Jaki can still be in a TOD, and perform very well, Ryuji totally can.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ito vs Masada at TOD... :wall


----------



## Entotrte

ExGrodzki said:


> If Jaki can still be in a TOD, and perform very well, Ryuji totally can.


Yeah, I agree. Does somebody know why Ryuji hasn't participated in any TOD yet despite the fact that his wife was the ref in various TODs?
Maybe he doesn't want to for some reason. I hope to see him in a TOD in the near future.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Entotrte said:


> Yeah, I agree. Does somebody know why Ryuji hasn't participated in any TOD yet despite the fact that his wife was the ref in various TODs?
> Maybe he doesn't want to for some reason. I hope to see him in a TOD in the near future.


Nikkan Lee is Ito's wife? well, learn something new everyday. 

might have something to do with his heat with Masada.


----------



## Entotrte

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nikkan Lee is Ito's wife? well, learn something new everyday.
> 
> might have something to do with his heat with Masada.


What did that heat consist of, exactly?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Entotrte said:


> What did that heat consist of, exactly?


According to Masada, Ito treated him like dogshit during his time as a regular in BJW. Basically used politics to keep him down etc. He speaks about it on his SMV shoot interview.
Doesn't really have anything good to say about the guy.


----------



## ExGrodzki

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ito vs Masada at TOD... :wall


:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Ito's got a pretty strong hatred for the US from what I've heard. I think Danny Havoc even called him a xenophobe in his latest shoot interview. I've also read some stuff (Unsure if it's true or not) that he's got a chip on his shoulder when it comes to CZW because he was early in his career when Zandig/CZW and BJW had their partnership and subsequent falling-out. Him not being in TOD is probably partially those, and partially because he's one of BJWs top guys. I think if they sent him over, he'd need to win it all.

Personally Ito is pretty low on the list of guys I want to see in TOD. I'd like to see Takashi Sasaki over for one. I've always thought he was under-rated but he's not technically a "BJW guy". Ito's always been hit and miss outside of Japan IMO. His matches with Drake and Danny at MOP were pretty forgettable. The only reason I even remember the match with Danny is because they used the barbed wire trampoline, which I don't think I've seen before or since. But with that being said his matches with TJ at MOP and Masada at DWTS were pretty great. I really got the feeling during the Masada match that Ito didn't want to do much in it.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Takashi Sasaki, Yuko Miyamoto or Isami Kodaka would be cool to see in another TOD. Ito would be very cool too, and I'd also like to see Takeda go all the way


----------



## ExGrodzki

Anybody know of any word on Corporal Robinson, Toby Klein, Pondo?? Haven't heard much from any of them cept Corp, who was supposed to be at a IWA-MS show a month or two ago


----------



## Lane

Toby is partially retired. Takes the occasional booking. Pondo is still doing his thing and has a pretty hot fiance.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Lane said:


> Toby is partially retired. Takes the occasional booking. Pondo is still doing his thing and has a pretty hot fiance.


Toby retired???? :will


Pondo still doing deathmatches with EC, or whoever, or nah?


----------



## Certified G

Does IWA-EC even run shows anymore?


----------



## ExGrodzki

I just added him on FB actually , but yeah they do, pretty successful it seems.


----------



## Lane

I don't know about death matches but he still does EC and JCW. The next EC show is Pondos Big Ass Birthday Bash.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Any idea on a MoP for 2014? It'd be really cool to see EC and CZW collab, unless Deej and Pondo have heat, which I don't think they do


----------



## sXeMope

IWA East Coast hasn't done a MOP since 2012 and it was pretty bland compared to the others. EC has really taken some big hits over the last few years, between losing the SC Community Centre and the affiliation with BJW. Kind of sad because at one point I would have said they were one of the top "under the radar" feds in the US.


I just watched some of TOD 14 to see the whole Aero Boy thing and holy shit. It's almost like they tried to show his face. Really shitty move by whoever controls the cameras/camera angles/editing for the whole thing. I've followed Aero Boy from afar for a while and I've seen his masks get pretty torn, but never pulled completely off like that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

New Heights is starting to look pretty good. 



> *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
> Biff Busick (c) v. ?
> 
> *CZW World Tag-Team Championship 4-Way*
> Juicy Product (c) v. Beaver Boys v. Team Tremendous v. OI4K
> 
> *CZW Wired TV Championship Rematch*
> Shane Strickland (c) v. Caleb Konley
> 
> *Ultraviolent Tag-Team Encounter*
> NOI's Danny Havoc & Devon Moore v. 'Bulldozer' Matt Tremont & Ron Mathis
> 
> Blk Jeez v. the returning Jon Gresham
> 
> AR Fox v. 'Speedball' Mike Bailey
> 
> Greg Excellent v. Buxx Belmar
> 
> The Campaign's Drew Gulak will issue a 'State of the Combat Zone' Address


Biff's opponent will be revealed on Monday.


----------



## sXeMope

That card does look quite good. Can't say I care for Strickland/Konley though. 

Really cool to see Team Tremendous in that tag match. Those guys are fantastic.


----------



## Mattyb2266

And Busick is facing Joker...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> And Busick is facing Joker...












:wall


----------



## sXeMope

I wouldn't mind seeing Joker get the title. Mostly because I want to see a proper Joker/Masada feud, but as well because Joker's one of the few old school CZW guys left and he's never really broken out as a singles guy IMO. He had that Ironman title run years ago but I've always looked at him as a tag guy.


Also this may be unintentional leaked news, but I was watching Beyond Wrestling's Uncomfortable and during Busick/Tremont, one of the commentators said that Tremont is making his BJW debut in October.


----------



## Lane

Masada moved back to Texas. DJ said he won't be a regular anymore.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lane said:


> Masada moved back to Texas. DJ said he won't be a regular anymore.


not enough sad smilies to express my sadness at this moment. :jose


----------



## Lane

Meh, His whole I'm the destroyer of everyone gimmick got old.


----------



## Concrete

Maybe he can help a surging indie scene in Texas with companies already passing ACW in easy to access footage. What I'm trying to say is ACW sucks. 

Anyone got the Triangle League CZW and other participants? 

Joker versus Busick could get weird. Real weird. 

Tremont in BJPW? Much deserved.


----------



## Lane

Masada is the trainer for some company called RCW in Texas.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Masada is the trainer for some company called RCW in Texas.


Lets tell me things I don't know, mate


----------



## Mattyb2266

And Joker is out...


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> Masada moved back to Texas. DJ said he won't be a regular anymore.


well dammit.

four way tag for New Heights. always my favorite part of CZ-Dub these days _(or whenever a fight friggin rules; like Tremont vs Havoc from To Infinity)_ :hb


----------



## sXeMope

Joker being out makes my excitement drop tremendously. I'm curious as to who they'll replace him with though.

Is it just me or has it been a while since Chris Dickinson was in CZW? Anyone know if he's still a part of the company? I haven't heard anything but he seems like a no-bullshit kind of guy so I wouldn't be surprised if he and DJ have problems.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Joker being out makes my excitement drop tremendously. I'm curious as to who they'll replace him with though.
> 
> Is it just me or has it been a while since Chris Dickinson was in CZW? Anyone know if he's still a part of the company? I haven't heard anything but he seems like a no-bullshit kind of guy so I wouldn't be surprised if he and DJ have problems.


I think him and DJ are having a storyline where DJ refuses to book him or something. They had an angle of that kind before that match that was supposed to be a 4-way where Busick won the title. 
Might be wrong though.


----------



## Concrete

FUN FACT: Connor Claxton and Frankie Pickard are having one of the funnest series of matches this year. They're some real scrappy mother fudgers. Next Busick and Gulak? Eh, probably not but working in that vain which I think is WONDERFUL. Need more of that style going around.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I think him and DJ are having a storyline where DJ refuses to book him or something. They had an angle of that kind before that match that was supposed to be a 4-way where Busick won the title.
> Might be wrong though.


That sounds like...a really bad angle. I mean, how are they supposed to even build on that? It sounds like it could be right though. I remember Dickinson was going around saying he was told he's "too good for BOTB". But while I'm posting this I have to say I wouldn't mind if he was the guy who faced Busick for the title. Seems like the only (in company) guy who I'd personally consider to be on that level who isn't already booked. Another dark horse I wouldn't mind seeing in a high profile match is Jake Crist, but I don't see it happening because I think he's viewed as more of a tag guy.

Have to say though overall I kind of like the direction CZW is taking with the world title in giving it to straight wrestlers who are open to hardcore when needed as opposed to the deathmatch guys. I feel like Gulak and Busick, even though he's still somewhat of an unknown IMO give the company a better image to the non-DM indy fans. I'd argue that Masada fit that category as well but I feel like people bunched him into the deathmatch category without even checking out any of his stuff.


----------



## mavsfan41

The Uncle Mike&Tom Show with CZW's Greg Excellent.
Show 7/10/14
This week we are joined by CZW's Greg Excellent. Greg joins us for nearly an hr to talk many things including, his standing and position in CZW, his match this weekend with Buxx Belmar, his series of matches with Mia Yim, his Feud with Cherry Bomb and Pepper Parks. His Mother becoming a yearly part of Cage of Death, Greg also talks about promoting his own shows GBW and more. a highly recommended interview! Over the Top Radio's Ed in San Antonio also joins us to talk this past weekends Wrestling Observer convention in Las Vegas and also his trip to last weeks ACW Queen of the Queens Tournament. Plus our own Mathew Grant stops by with his Live review of Alpha-1 from this past Sunday. plus all the Indie news, results, and previews! Its your Thursday Indie Fix!
https://archive.org/details/TheUncleMikeTomShow97


----------



## sXeMope

It was revealed during the WSU United stream that DJ Hyde apparently owns WSU now. Not a partnership, but the full thing. Drew also said on Twitter that he had no involvement in the show. Makes sense that DJ booked this because



Spoiler: WSU Spoilers



Jessicka Havok and DJ Hyde had another confrontation with DJ shitting on her, despite her working a CZW show recently..


Also, Juicy Product won the WSU Tag Team titles tonight in the shittiest way possible. C.U.N.T retained and Juicy Product came out, did some superkicks and won in about a minute. Kimber Lee took a pretty nasty German Suplex though.


----------



## sXeMope

New Heights review/opinion/thoughts



Spoiler: New Heights 2014



*Lucky tHURTeen vs. Latin Dragon vs. Alex Colon*
- Throwaway opener. It was okay for what it was. It kind of irked me how they pointed out that Lucky was the sole survivor of COD15 because it really shows how lost CZW is in terms of booking some guys.

*Greg Excellent vs. Buxx Belmar*
- This was fantastic, I don't care what anybody says. I'd probably say it was one of the best matches of the night. It wasn't great froma technical standpoint but their interactions were hilarious. Greg gets a lot of hate from people and while he's not that great of a wrestler, he's fantastic when it comes to comedy.

*Gulak's State Of CZW Address*
- Gulak cut a worked-shoot style promo on DJ Hyde. Hyde came out and cut his typical promo. Fuck you, I run this company, etc. At one point he brought up training Drew and Rory and I was disappointed that it didn't lead to a run-in from Rory (Did I really just say that?). This whole segment was filled with "Dirty Daddy" chants. Again, it shows the idiocy of some of CZWs booking. Admittedly I'm biased because I like him but Dickinson is clearly over; I'd say one of the most over guys in the company and I don't understand the logic by running the storyline that he's not being booked. (Assuming it's a storyline. I would guess that it is because they acknowledged the chants but at the same time Dickinson's been put on the blacklist of other promotions, and it's DJ Hyde so who knows?)

*Sozio vs. Drew Gulak*
- This was decent for what it was. I was kind of distracted for some of it. Sozio is another guy that people shit on and I don't get it. He's not great, but he's certainly far from the worst. He's been doing very well in the place he's put over the last couple of years IMO. On a related side note, did we ever get a resolution to that angle where Cole Calloway tied him up and dragged him to the back on that one show a few years back? Or is that one of those things we're not supposed to remember.

*Blk Jeez vs. Jon Gresham*
- I was distracted for all of this match. All I know is that Gresham was playing a heel, to the confusion of just about everyone.

*Juicy Product vs. Team Tremendous vs. Oi4K vs. Beaver Boys*
- Fantastic. If you only watch one match from this show, make it this one. All four of these teams are criminally under-rated IMO. I feel like JT Dunn and David Starr are gonna be the next two guys to be stolen from CZW by ROH or Gabe similar to how Adam Cole and Rich Swann were. 

*Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy*
- This was pretty much a squash match to build Joe Gacy, who is now a face who gets cheered. wat.

*Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey*
- Really cool to see Mike Bailey get the spot. AR Fox needs surgery on his hand and couldn't wrestle. I feel like this is his first real injury, which is quite surprising considering all the dumb stuff he does in his matches. I was afraid that the title show would go to Gulak (Nothing against him, just seen Gulak/Busick enough) so it was a pleasant surprise to see a smaller guy get a huge platform, and he delivered well. Hope it raises his stock on the indies because I think he could be a very good asset if he's used well.

*Ron Mathis & Matt Tremont vs. Devon Moore & Danny Havoc*
- Didn't Care for this at all honestly. Nothing memorable at all. After the match Tremont said his feud with Havoc was done. So basically, the only thing that could have justifiably been in Tangled Web and Cage Of Death is now over with it seems.


CZW returns next month for HEAT!. Apparently Tangled Web is moved to October.



Also, I just realized that Ruckus has been removed from the CZW roster page. Is this a recent thing?


----------



## sXeMope

So this thread really died, huh?

Just noticed that Highspots seems to be handling CZW PPVs now. How are their streams typically? I wanna get Heat but I've never used their services before. Oh well, at least you can use PayPal now.

http://streamczw.com/


----------



## Obfuscation

And here I was wondering why I felt so in the dark w/CZW lately.

Didn't see New Heights so I'll check some of that out. CZW has lost so much steam this year though. Booking is all over the place. Joe Gacy is one of the most consistently used workers atm. His face turn was pretty imminent following the feud w/Tremont. But everyone else going heel & face is so...random. Juicy Product & Shane Strickland both going heel b/c they became champions? How lazy can you be DJ?

and I'd be super pleased if Chris Dickinson fucked off from wrestling forever.


----------



## sXeMope

Joe Gacy actually won the Wired title at one of the recent Dojo Wars shows but lost it back to Strickland at the next show. Really weird booking decision. I definitely agree that the booking is everywhere. We still don't really have any indication of what the Cage Of Death match will be this year. I thought it would be Tremont/Havoc for sure but it sounds like that ended at New Heights, and with Busick as the champion I can't see it being one of those random scramble matches for the title.


----------



## ExGrodzki

With the departure of MASADA comes anarchy, but I think they'll get their shit together, I still consider them the best US Indy fed out there


----------



## ExGrodzki

Anyone have any word on some of the old CZW guys? Zandig, Wifebeater, Lobo?


Also, anyone else excited for the next TOD? Pretty sure Nicky will be there, the pop is gonna be insane


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ExGrodzki said:


> Anyone have any word on some of the old CZW guys? Zandig, Wifebeater, Lobo?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else excited for the next TOD? Pretty sure Nicky will be there, the pop is gonna be insane





Spoiler: CZW Heat SPOILERS



Don't know if this is what you're looking for, but apparently Spyder Nate Webb, Adam Flash and The Messiah will team up with Gulak to take on The Front at DWTS next month.




Speaking of Nicky, according to Wikipedia, he's eligible for parole on March 31st next year, so we could hear something regarding him at BOTB in April.


----------



## ExGrodzki

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: CZW Heat SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is what you're looking for, but apparently Spyder Nate Webb, Adam Flash and The Messiah will team up with Gulak to take on The Front at DWTS next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Nicky, according to Wikipedia, he's eligible for parole on March 31st next year, so we could hear something regarding him at BOTB in April.



I heard about that for DWTS!!!! That's awesome! I'll be damned if the IWA-CZW angle from 02-03 wasn't the best indy angle of all time. Absolutely awesome.


And correct me if I'm wrong, but pretty sure Deej made the announcement that the King would be back for next year's TOD


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ExGrodzki said:


> I heard about that for DWTS!!!! That's awesome! I'll be damned if the IWA-CZW angle from 02-03 wasn't the best indy angle of all time. Absolutely awesome.
> 
> 
> And correct me if I'm wrong, but pretty sure Deej made the announcement that the King would be back for next year's TOD


Now that you mentioned it, he did tease it. Completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Obfuscation

Should put him in a Armed Robbery Deathmatch. I'd await his success.

And that Gacy title switch makes no sense. C'mon, CZW. Pick up the steam again. When you're on point, you're a lot of fun.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Would love to see two new guys have some matches on the level Zandig & Beater..


----------



## sXeMope

DJ should bring Eddie Valentine back to team with Nick Gage. Have them debut and win the tag team titles with a roll-up. Ya know, really -steal- the match. *rimshot*

Is there a more concrete source for Nick's release date? March 31 sounds about right but Wikipedia can be edited by anyone. I'm excited to see what he does tbh, but I'm expecting a feud with DJ. A feud with Gulak would be the logical thing, but they turned Gulak face and that throws a big wrench into everything. I don't think they could turn him heel and get him back to that level in time for Gage's return.


----------



## Concrete

Did CZW stop putting on fun shows? Cause I felt like they were doing some good stuff but I just looked at that shows from this year. I'm a jerk so I'm going to go through all these shows without having watched them and JUST how they look on paper.

Answering the Challenge:Main evented by Gulak vs 13...enough said I suppose.

15th Anniversary: Now this show looks like a good deal of fun. Gulak vs Styles? Not sure how it turned out but it looks so cool. Lee vs LeRae is a big cherry.

High Stakes:Castle vs Thatcher looks like the best match by FAR!

BOTB XIII: Eh, looks pretty much there. Not an all-time terrible field but calling it a real good one would be QUITE the stretch.

To Infinity: Actually watched this...except for the main event. Looked like a good card on paper but it has been just kinda okay so far. Though I was also half watching so there is that. 

Prelude To Violence:Sooo...hmmm...redeeming qualities, redeeming qualities? Nope can't find 'em.

Proving Ground:It actually looks like it could have some fun stuff with Gulak vs Thatcher and Strickland LeRae

TOD: Hey, it has three interesting guys...oh, all but one lose in the first round. 

New Heights:Tag team straps match looks fun. Well hey, so does Busick vs Bailey

Heat:............

So yeah. I know promotions will have some filler shows but there seems like a LOT of filler.


----------



## sXeMope

It's been somewhat of a dull year for sure. Looking at the cards, duller than I thought. I think New Heights was probably their best show this year. They've had a few roadblocks in their way though. I think a CVE/Lee feud would have been nice to see but CVE and Masada broke up and CVE pretty much got the Benoit treatment in CZW. Having an angle where Chris Dickinson isn't booked while he's one of the most over guys in the company is also a pretty stupid thing, but that's accountable to the horrible booking. Doesn't seem like it's gonna improve a whole lot tbh. Looks like we're getting a Gulak/Hyde feud, some form of NOI/Tremont headlining Tangled Web/COD, and some combination of Oi4K, Juicy Product, and The Beaver Boys continuing to steal the undercard.


----------



## Concrete

Oh I forgot to add 3 distinct things after last weekend:

-A company that was doing so well with allowing Busick and Gulak to headline shows relying on bringing back old CZW guys is EXTREMELY disappointing. Instead of moving forwards they are pretty clearly moving backwards. 

-Easily their best DM/brawler doesn't have too many GOOD ones to compete with and the old guys are unlikely to change that.

-Speaking of Gulak, one of their best, they are forcing him into a feud with Hyde...what is going on?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

yeah, I don't get the feud with Hyde at all, because we've seen this exact feud so many times now. Tremont/Hyde, Sami/Hyde, OI4K/Hyde and now Gulak/Hyde and probably more that I'm (gladly) forgetting right now. 


CZW has really been hit or miss this year. Other than TOD, BOTB, To Infinity & Prelude to Violence, it's been pretty meh.


----------



## sXeMope

You forgot the fantastic (fpalm) Excellent/Hyde feud, as well as the Havok/Hyde feud in WSU. Wasn't there something with Mia Yim at some point as well? I feel like I remember something but I couldn't find anything. Who knows what his intentions with the feuds are. Nobody is ever better off in the end, even Tremont is seemingly wandering around with no long-term plan these days. Always felt to me like he was trying to get himself over using the person he feuded with. Seems like every time someone gets hot, they feud with DJ.


----------



## mavsfan41

The Uncle Mike&Tom Show #104 w/CZW Tag Champs The Juicy Product!

Show 8/28/14
This week on the show we are joined by the CZW/FIP/NYWC/WSU Tag Team Champions JT Dunn & David Starr, The Juicy Product!! A hour plus interview with the Hottest Tag team in Indie Wrestling. We cover the beginnings of the team, both guys paths in the business, CZW, Beyond Wrestling, Evolve, FIP, what happened when Eddie Graves got KO'd in their recent tag match. Their Huge match this sunday on Beyond Wrestling's Battle of New England, and soooo much more. Both guys are very outspoken, 1 of our best interviews to date!!! Then Greg Davis joins us for a Live review of the ROH DBD12 weekend. we also have full reports of The Shine21 and CZW ippvs, all the Indie news of the week, results and previews of this upcoming weekend including PWG's Battle of Los Angeles! Its your Thursday Indie Fix!
http://t.co/hSmhkvd1La or https://archive.org/details/TheUncleMikeTomShow104


----------



## ExGrodzki

Wondering what you guys have for CZW's best match and best deathmatch: For me, Ruckus vs Sonjay Dutt vs. Chris Cash at BoTB3 and Zandig vs. Wifebeater at NoI2002


----------



## ExGrodzki

Also, would you guys prefer Wifebeater or Gage to return at next year's TOD?


----------



## ExGrodzki

http://i.minus.com/iVyX9xKn8zwk4.gif


I know this show is from 2009, and I looked up Brain Damage's match listing from 2009, still not sure what show it's from,

Anyone know?


----------



## Certified G

ExGrodzki said:


> http://i.minus.com/iVyX9xKn8zwk4.gif
> 
> 
> I know this show is from 2009, and I looked up Brain Damage's match listing from 2009, still not sure what show it's from,
> 
> Anyone know?


That's from the CZW 9 f'n Years show in 2008.


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Wondering what you guys have for CZW's best match and best deathmatch: For me, Ruckus vs Sonjay Dutt vs. Chris Cash at BoTB3 and Zandig vs. Wifebeater at NoI2002


Can't think of a straight match that really stuck out as most of my early CZW viewing was deathmatches I used to get from forums, and I can't really pick out one specific deathmatch. Over the years I really liked Ca$h/JC and Eddy/Arsenal from TOD 3, Gage/JC/Zandig Junkyard Wars, anytime JC and Drake wrestled, Takeda/Masada from TOD X, Ito/Masada from DWTS 2011, and a bunch more I can't remember. I really liked BLK OUT vs. Team Ca$h Cage Of Death 6 as well even though most probably wouldn't have considered it a "deathmatch".


Yesterday made it 4 years since JC Bailey's passing. May have to throw on some of his matches later just because.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Yeah.. Yesterday did make it four years, damn that's gone by fast.

Thanks for the 9 F'n Years find, gonna hop on that real quick.

I still have so many shows I need to get, just no money for that.


----------



## BillThompson

I ask this as someone who at one point had a bunch of CZW and would like to , at some point in the future, go through CZW from the very beginning as a sort of project; where's the best place online to get CZW, or alternatively are there any places that offer CZW starting from the very beginning?


----------



## FITZ

I'm not sure if you really want to do that. The early shows were from the late 90s and early 2000s and the video quality is brutal. I have a show from 2001 and it looks like something I would film with my video recorder from the 90s.


----------



## BillThompson

Eh, bad video quality is something you just learn to deal with when it comes to hunting down old wrestling.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SmartMarkVideo and RFVideo might still have some old tapes to sell.


----------



## ExGrodzki

SMV is the way to go, I don't trust Highspots or RFVideo ( excluding the sole shoot interview I got off there)


----------



## Mattyb2266

If you want 99-00 CZW Highspots is your best bet. They have a 4 DVDs for 1999 deal. Of at least they used to.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Out of the DVDs I want to grab ( in sig below), I wouldn't be going wrong if I got non-deathmatch tourneys DVDs first, or are there a few tourneysI should totally grab before them?

I'm thinking all Carnage Cups go last


----------



## sXeMope

^ Carnage Cup is hit or miss year to year. The 2009 one with Gage, TJ, Eddy, Drake etc. was fantastic but in recent years the promoter just seems to book whoever will do the most damage to themselves for the least amount of money. You can usually tell if a tournament will be good by looking at who's in it. 2008, and 2010 onward all look horrible IMO.




BillThompson said:


> I ask this as someone who at one point had a bunch of CZW and would like to , at some point in the future, go through CZW from the very beginning as a sort of project; where's the best place online to get CZW, or alternatively are there any places that offer CZW starting from the very beginning?


Legally, SmartMark has virtually every CZW show ever. I think there may have been a few in the beginning that they didn't film but don't quote me on that. Highspots does have that bundle though which could help you save. But like Fitz said, some of the quality on those shows is horrible (That's putting it nicely). My copy of TOD 2 (Purchased from Highspots, in their TOD Collection) has a really bad audio lag at times and appears to be a screencapped VHS.

If you're just looking to get them, I'd recommend just finding torrents online or alternatively, a trader who has the shows. Maybe you could get a deal if you order so many. Not something I personally recommend but IMO the shows aren't worth spending $15 each on.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> ^ Carnage Cup is hit or miss year to year. The 2009 one with Gage, TJ, Eddy, Drake etc. was fantastic but in recent years the promoter just seems to book whoever will do the most damage to themselves for the least amount of money. You can usually tell if a tournament will be good by looking at who's in it. 2008, and 2010 onward all look horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, SmartMark has virtually every CZW show ever. I think there may have been a few in the beginning that they didn't film but don't quote me on that. Highspots does have that bundle though which could help you save. But like Fitz said, some of the quality on those shows is horrible (That's putting it nicely). My copy of TOD 2 (Purchased from Highspots, in their TOD Collection) has a really bad audio lag at times and appears to be a screencapped VHS.
> 
> If you're just looking to get them, I'd recommend just finding torrents online or alternatively, a trader who has the shows. Maybe you could get a deal if you order so many. Not something I personally recommend but IMO the shows aren't worth spending $15 each on.



Yeah, trust me, I've gone over the deathmatch cards plenty of times, some look great, and end up awful, others looks awful and end up great. I just wanted opinons! But thanks, I'll totally look into 2009,

Also, I've looked far and wide for torrents, only ever found two, one of TOD:Rewind and TOD XI, which took years to procure due to no seeds. Any links to any deathmatch tourney torrents that are up?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ricochet vs Busick announced for Deja Vu on Sept. 27. 

Busy man that Ricochet.


----------



## sXeMope

Sounds like a good match. I'd probably look forward to it a lot more if it wasn't for the title. There's virtually no chance that Ricochet will win. CZW really needs to work on it's main event scene.


Spoiler: Heat



I had no problems with Jake/Busick, but I think it could have been better if they built to it. It seems like they really want to do Joker/Busick but things keep coming up for Joker. I know he's got a job that can limit him but I hate that they're announcing him and he keeps having to pull out. Just have him answer an open challenge, that way you can make something to fall back on if he can't do it.



Does SmartMarkVideo carry Tidal Championship Wrestling and Southside Wrestling Entertainment? Looking on the site just now and some of those matches on the CZW tour cards look promising. I think I saw TCW there but I'm not sure about SWE.

If anyone's interested and is on there, a user on XWT has posted packs for CZW 1999 and 2000. Only room on my HD at the moment for '99 but will definitely grab '00 soon. The guy also included a few different things covering the CZW/BJW war.


----------



## Platt

SMV carry downloads of Tidal, they don't carry SWE though pretty sure the only place to get there stuff is direct from them.


----------



## Phaedra

You guys, wondering if you can help. I was talking to a friend of mine about Dean Ambrose and he immediately said, omg you have to see his match against homicide at Evolve 6. 

I have tried everywhere and cannot find it, does anyone on here know where I might be able to see this match that he said was so amazing lol.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Guessing this isn't a CZW discussion thread anymore haha


----------



## sXeMope

Phaedra said:


> You guys, wondering if you can help. I was talking to a friend of mine about Dean Ambrose and he immediately said, omg you have to see his match against homicide at Evolve 6.
> 
> I have tried everywhere and cannot find it, does anyone on here know where I might be able to see this match that he said was so amazing lol.


It's for sale on DGUSA.tv. I'm sure all the download links are long dead so if you're not looking to buy, your best bet would be to make a request in the media section here. It is a great match though IIRC. If it's the one I'm thinking about, the aftermath is just as good, if not better than the match itself.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so it looks like Sozio is bringing back "Gulak's worst nightmare" at Down With The Sickness....



Spoiler: VIDEO


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: Gulak's Worst Nightmare



Heh. That's kind of like bringing back Marty Jannetty in a feud with Shawn Michaels.

Not exactly a return I'm hyped for but I'm a sucker for nostalgia so it's cool to see him come back. Looks to be in pretty good shape. I wonder if he'll stick around after DWTS? It always surprised me that he didn't make it further in wrestling. He had a good size and a decent look. Always surprised me that Gulak flourished while Sumner faded into obscurity. I guess not taking that roof bump at TOD so many years back probably didn't do him any favors in Zandig or DJs book though.


----------



## Lane

I don't know if it's been posted but Homicide is calling out Joker at this show and Team Tremendous are wrestling Bux Belmar and Mike Bailey. I'm co hosting a podcast Thursday talking DWTS and the WSU show with DJ HYDE a the guest. It will be something haha.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> I don't know if it's been posted but Homicide is calling out Joker at this show and Team Tremendous are wrestling Bux Belmar and Mike Bailey. I'm co hosting a podcast Thursday talking DWTS and the WSU show with DJ HYDE a the guest. It will be something haha.


Ask him when we'll finally see that Shooting Star Press he claims he can do whenever he wants to 

Homicide/Joker sounds good but I'm personally not getting excited for it. I don't see why Bailey and Belmar are teaming together (Unless they're going with what IWS is doing) but I want to see more of both (and Team Tremendous as well) so I'll take it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Finally watched New Heights yesterday. Other than the Tag Title match and Excellent/Belmar, it was a pretty meh show. 


According to PWI, Ricochet has been pulled from his match against Busick at Deja Vu by Lucha Underground, because they have tapings that weekend. So there goes that. 




Spoiler: DWTS Spoilers



Ruckus? Fucking really? fpalm Know it was a late replacement but still, could've found someone else. At least bringing back Sumner made somewhat sense because of Gulak and their history together.




CZW really needs to get some momentum going. Except for the Tag division, there's really nothing interesting going on at the moment, and Cage of Death is almost here.


----------



## Lane

"The Head Honcho" Trevor Lee makes his debut at Tangled Web.


----------



## Lane

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Finally watched New Heights yesterday. Other than the Tag Title match and Excellent/Belmar, it was a pretty meh show.
> 
> 
> According to PWI, Ricochet has been pulled from his match against Busick at Deja Vu by Lucha Underground, because they have tapings that weekend. So there goes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DWTS Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Ruckus? Fucking really? fpalm Know it was a late replacement but still, could've found someone else. At least bringing back Sumner made somewhat sense because of Gulak and their history together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CZW really needs to get some momentum going. Except for the Tag division, there's really nothing interesting going on at the moment, and Cage of Death is almost here.


Ruckus was a last minute replacement to the replacement which I heard was supposed to be WIFEBEATER.


----------



## EvenflowDDT82

I miss The Messiah. Too bad he had to pull out of the last show.


----------



## Creative name

Does anyone know if anything has been announced for Cerebal next month?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Creative name said:


> Does anyone know if anything has been announced for Cerebal next month?


Nothing for Cerebral yet. Just noticed that it's just a week before Night of Infamy. 


Tangled Web is shaping up nicely. 

Strickland will defend his title against Speedball Bailey, Dickinson challenges Busick, and Trevor Lee's debuting against Konley. The main event (Tremont/Moore) looks pretty meh on paper, but it could work. Though I have to say, I would've much rather seen Tremont against Havoc than Devon, but I guess they're saving that for later on. *cough*COD*cough*


----------



## Creative name

Up until recently over the years the only CZW matches/highlights I've seen were on youtube or daily motion. Never brought a DVD just cause it's to expensive to follow another promotion. I buy mostly PWG shows and ROH comps and I'm still a bit behind on watching the ones I own. Plus I hated the constant ultraviolent stuff they did, however I've heard they have scaled back the hardcore and made the shows filled with various styles. This past Saturday I attended CZW's Cerebral cause it was close to where I live so I figured to give it a shot. Incredible show! I enjoyed every match with the exception of Papadon vs BLK Jeez. Best match of the night was Matt Tremont vs Chris Dickinson in a ultraviolent rules match. The chair shots to the head were unreal! They had a nice brawl in the crowd and some great spots in the ring. The show overall was a good blend of technical, brawling, ultraviolent and tag team. The show proved to me that CZW is way more then just ultraviolent and spot fests. At the show I purchased Deju Vu from this year as well as last years Cage of Death. I haven't seen COD yet but Deju Vu was terrific. The first half of the show is just ehh but the last four matches made the show worth every penny. Ron Mathis vs Conor Claxton was a good ultraviolent match, Strickland vs Flip Kendrick was a good cruiserweight match, Busick vs Gulak was an excellent technical match and OI4K vs the Juicy Product was a crazy brawl that went into the street and finishing off with some fast pace action in the ring.

I hope CZW comes back to NY soon as I will gladly go to another show. Their show next week is Infamy and I may consider giving that a try on IPPV if not, I'll definitely order COD this year.


----------



## Creative name

Oh and with black Friday sales coming up soon can anyone suggest 2-3 shows from the last 4 years that I should definitely get? I prefer all round shows vs shows that mostly focus on ultraviolence.


----------



## sXeMope

Good to hear you had a good time. Personally I'm avoiding CZW atm because I strongly dislike their decision to put the title on Sozio and believe in the old fashioned way of showing disapproval as opposed to continuing to pay and bitch online.

CZW is really a mixed bag, it's hard to recommend a great all-around show. Personally I really enjoyed New Heights 2014 and Down With The Sickness 2014. Down With The Sickness 2013 and Tangled Web 6 were good as well.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Recommend watching Cage of Death 14 as well. Pretty much every match in the card with the exception of Mixed tag match and OI4K vs BLKOUT is worth watching.


----------



## Creative name

sXeMope said:


> Good to hear you had a good time. Personally I'm avoiding CZW atm because I strongly dislike their decision to put the title on Sozio and believe in the old fashioned way of showing disapproval as opposed to continuing to pay and bitch online.
> 
> CZW is really a mixed bag, it's hard to recommend a great all-around show. Personally I really enjoyed New Heights 2014 and Down With The Sickness 2014. Down With The Sickness 2013 and Tangled Web 6 were good as well.


Yeah that another reason why I avoided CZW is cause of the mixed bag shows. I disagree on putting the belt on Sozio as well simply cause from what I've seen from him he's horrible. The barb wire match he had vs Biff was pretty good but the ending came out of no where. The Juicy Product seem like a great team but I've heard people say they're too similar to the Young Bucks. I don't see how but then again I haven't seen much of the Juicy Product.

Thanks for the dvd suggestions guys.


----------



## sXeMope

Creative name said:


> Yeah that another reason why I avoided CZW is cause of the mixed bag shows. I disagree on putting the belt on Sozio as well simply cause from what I've seen from him he's horrible. The barb wire match he had vs Biff was pretty good but the ending came out of no where. The Juicy Product seem like a great team but I've heard people say they're too similar to the Young Bucks. I don't see how but then again I haven't seen much of the Juicy Product.
> 
> Thanks for the dvd suggestions guys.


Sozio isn't _terrible_, but he's not World Champion material. He's a midcarder at best. Giving him the World Title would be like if WWE decided to give Kofi Kingston a WWE Title run.

Agree completely on Juicy Product. They're a decent team in the ring, but they're quickly earning go away heat from me personally. They feel like blatant ripoffs of the Young Bucks.


----------



## Creative name

Well the Young Bucks are arguably the best tag team going today. Plus their style is real contagious with all their innovative moves, super kick parties and crowd taunting.


----------



## sXeMope

Creative name said:


> Well the Young Bucks are arguably the best tag team going today. Plus their style is real contagious with all their innovative moves, super kick parties and crowd taunting.


I agree but you have to draw the line at some point. Right now, what they're doing is nearly identical to what the Young Bucks are doing. I give them credit for how far they've come in such a short time, but they're trying too hard to be the Young Bucks and it's turning me off completely. Similar to how people used to feel about Davey trying to be Benoit/Dynamite Kid.


----------



## Creative name

I hear what your saying and again I haven't seen enough of the Juicy Product to be turned off but from the 3 matches I've seen from them I see the similarities


----------



## mk92071

So I guess this is the best place to put this. Do you think it would be a safe bet to go to the CZW Wrestling Academy? I plan on attending a college in the area next year and I've heard that they are one of the best based on their connections in the wrestling business. Workers who start there get to work all over the east coast, since CZW and there wrestlers have some sway in the area. Is this accurate? Would that be a good idea to train there?


----------



## sXeMope

An afterthought on your earlier question about CZW shows - SmartMarkVideo has monthly sales. Usually spend $60+ and save 25% on your order. It's $15 per DVD, but they offer digital downloads for $9-11.99 so you could get a lot for less.



mk92071 said:


> So I guess this is the best place to put this. Do you think it would be a safe bet to go to the CZW Wrestling Academy? I plan on attending a college in the area next year and I've heard that they are one of the best based on their connections in the wrestling business. Workers who start there get to work all over the east coast, since CZW and there wrestlers have some sway in the area. Is this accurate? Would that be a good idea to train there?


It's a solid place to go. Saying that from the outside looking in. We haven't really heard any horror stories that we've heard from other places, and they have their Dojo Wars shows to showcase the Academy talent. They've produced a lot of names over the years, but to be fair most of them branched out from CZW.


----------



## Smithy

Juicy Product need to stop this " tauntstauntstaunts " shit because it is the most annoying thing ever


----------



## Creative name

Smithy said:


> Juicy Product need to stop this " tauntstauntstaunts " shit because it is the most annoying thing ever


That I agree with, I see now how much they try to be like the Young Bucks and its annoying. Its one thing when you use a couple of minor moves, its another to try to rip off their personality. They are fantastic talents though.


----------



## sXeMope

Sounds like the Cage Of Death this year is gonna be 


Spoiler: COD



Sozio vs. Biff Busick vs. Blk Jeez vs. Drew Gulak



First ever Empty Arena Cage Of Death match? Because for arguably the biggest match of the year on arguably the biggest show of the year, that's horrible. All of them are decent wrestlers and I wouldn't mind it happening in a regular match, but not the Cage Of Death.


----------



## Creative name

They've scaled back big time on the ultraviolent which is great for growing but not for this match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Speaking of ultraviolent, where the hell are Masada and Danny Havoc? Haven't seen either of them since June/July. 

that COD main event looks so weak. rest of the announced card looks meh too.


----------



## Concrete

Biff Busick and Drew Gulak are probably the two best wrestlers in CZW with Tremont maybe being the 3rd best. They have managed to murder interest in all over their matches for their biggest show of the year. For a promotion that was so fun to watch in 2013 it is impressive how bad it has turned.


----------



## sharkboy22

CZW has really fallen far this year (I think I may have mentioned that a few pages back). The only good show this year was BOTB and if it didn't have the whole Drake's Big Moment thing surrounding it, I don't know if I would be saying that. 

I agree with what everyone is saying about Juicy Product ripping off The Bucks. They even started doing the crotch chops. I mean, DX really owns the original rights to it, but the Bucks have gotten away with it because- it's the freaking Bucks. When the Bucks do it, it isn't ripping off DX. It's just funny. When Juicy Product does it, it's trying too hard. I'm a fan of Starr and Dunn but they really need to get their own identities. I don't follow WSU so I don't know what exactly their shtick is as tag champs there but the idea does sound funny.

Also, is Tangled Web, Cerebral and Night of Infamy worth checking out? I'm just not feeling CZW at all lately. They have been some gems throughout the year though. I think Busick/Bailey is a fantastic match and one of the highlights of the year in CZW.


----------



## Creative name

I was at Cerebral and I must say I enjoyed the show. It was my first CZW show in person, only match that I disliked was Papadon vs BLK Jeez. Devon Moore had an impromptu match vs two NYWC guys which wasn't good but the crowd taunting the NYWC guys was worth it lol.


----------



## sXeMope

I haven't seen Cerebral or Night Of Infamy but Tangled Web will forever be tainted for me because of the title change. I'm personally avoiding CZW until the title changes hands. (Or we hear from a source that Nick Gage's release is imminent. I can't be there live so I _NEED_ to see it live on iPPV. Especially if it's a un-announced thing).



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Speaking of ultraviolent, where the hell are Masada and Danny Havoc? Haven't seen either of them since June/July.
> 
> that COD main event looks so weak. rest of the announced card looks meh too.


Masada moved back to Texas earlier this year. I'm expecting him to be removed from the roster page when they do their next update. Danny Havoc did break his ankle over the summer. Not sure if it's healed or not yet though.


----------



## Smithy

Also I started loving Tremont as of late , is the Retirement thing a work do you guys think?


----------



## KingCrash

Concrete said:


> Biff Busick and Drew Gulak are probably the two best wrestlers in CZW with Tremont maybe being the 3rd best. They have managed to murder interest in all over their matches for their biggest show of the year. For a promotion that was so fun to watch in 2013 it is impressive how bad it has turned.


I don't particularly love Tremont, but to go from being one of the hottest dudes in the company to an "UltraViolent Food Fight" with card anchor Greg Excellent is amazing. And god help us if they put the title on Sabian, probably one of the only guys in the world that might people want to keep the title on Niles Young. Oh and Rich Swann is coming back and who do they pair him with? Alexander James. Huh?

BTW, how's Preacher doing? Saw the gif of the bump and it looked horrific.


----------



## sXeMope

Preacher will be fine but he's got to wear some kind of support for 12 weeks. I haven't seen it but I heard it was pretty rough. CZW posted a update on their website. Swann/James is probably the worst match to have if you're bringing Swann back. I don't care for James in the ring and he's essentially doing the same thing Drew did with the Campaign. 

I feel like that Tremont retirement thing was going to be real but in the heat of the moment he changed his mind. That's the feeling I got watching it anyways. I remember back in June-July he posted on Twitter that a doctor visit was "not good" and that he had to step away for a while, and his recent work/promos have seemed to point towards an end of some kind.


----------



## sharkboy22

Anyone knows what happened to Shane Hollister? For a while CZW was a home to him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hoping for a Gulak title win today seeing as certain someone will likely return soon.. :evil


----------



## Mattyb2266

Mr. Hankey The Christmas Poo said:


> Hoping for a Gulak title win today seeing as certain someone will likely return soon.. :evil


Rumor has it that certain someone is returning tonight.


----------



## Creative name

who is this certain someone your referencing?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Creative name said:


> who is this certain someone your referencing?





Spoiler



Nick Gage


----------



## sXeMope

I'm not ordering Cage Of Death. I swear to God if Gage returns tonight I'm gonna be so mad. I mean I can always grab the replay, but it's like watching the game winning goal via the replay. Just not the same. I debated calling it a night last year when they took an hour or more to set up the cage but ultimately decided to stick it out and we all know what happened there. Where are the rumors coming from? Anyone reputable?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well Brett Lauderdale has been keeping up with Nick Gage's Facebook page while he's been in jail, and the Gage's Facebook made a post today that Gulak better watch his back.


----------



## FITZ

I wouldn't think he would be out yet but I could be wrong. It makes sense for him to come back at this show. It's a shame that the card doesn't look very enticing because I won't be happy if I miss his return. 

Gulak winning the title and then cutting an anti-hardcore promo or something like that and then proceeding to get destroyed by Gage would be a pretty fantastic way to bring him back. 

Have they been building to it a little bit on recent shows? I know at one point there were fliers that were being handed out at CZW shows with Gage's face on them saying, "Gulak Was Right" if they had that level of build going into his return it would make for a pretty amazing moment.


----------



## sXeMope

The only references I know of are DJ at TOD and Tremont after Tangled Web, both saying that "The King" will be back soon.

It'll be interesting to see how they go about it if he does return. Gulak is a massive face now and I'm not sure if I like him feuding with a mega-face Gage. I'd much rather him return, attack Sozio and talk about how the company has gone to shit with guys like Niles Young being anything more than jobbers. Some Boot Scrapes, some Chairshots, and probably a concussion for Bret Lauderdale and everyone goes home happy.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Holy shit, light tubes in the cage of death.


----------



## Dangerous K

Nick Gage didn't return, and fuck that Wolves/OI4K match was great and of course the main event, loved seeing the Wolves as heels.


----------



## KingCrash

Was the show any good? All I've heard from it is Dick Justice being the highlight of the show, Alexander James being horrible as usual and a bad COD match with a ridiculous final spot.


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: COD



Pretty forgettable event overall. Beaver Boys/Team Tremendous was decent and the scramble was okay, but it's a scramble. The Food Fight was fun but went too long. Was good to see SeXXXy Eddy back though. The real highlight was a Tim Donst promo (Which was done really weird. He was behind the curtain but he had a live mic).

I have to give props to the guys in the Cage Of Death though. For four non-deathmatch guys they all really stepped up. Didn't care for the finish. I'm not sure what they did but I'm almost certain that the weedwhacker was gimmicked. I actually fell asleep and woke up just as it was happening but I saw Jeez hit him multiple times with it and the pictures I saw afterwards didn't look that way. I saw pics of Mondo after TOD 1 and his side was shredded.

Disappointed that Gage didn't return but I can't complain because it's my own fault for believing a rumor generated from a Facebook post. Still though, I have to wonder about it. It's quite odd that it was posted. I know someone else is/was running his account but I would think that if it was a post on the wrong account it would have been deleted.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Any word on Havoc ?


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

Am i the only one who doesn't really care for Gage,i don't care if he regrets it,the guy was a bank robber therefore a criminal,i know indy wrestlers have it rough with money but that doesn't give you the excuse to steal . Even without all of that he is probably a shadow of his former self,what does he have to offer to the company besides a few appearences ?


----------



## sXeMope

Havoc was at COD IIRC but he didn't wrestle.

I get your viewpoint on Gage. Personally I feel the crime was victimless so that doesn't bother me. I agree that he may not have a proper place in the new CZW but who knows. It's been 5 years since we've seen him and we don't know what kind of shape he's in. Overall, there are far bigger pieces of shit in wrestling IMO. Gage was just unfortunate enough to be on a level where his mistakes were plastered everywhere.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

sXeMope said:


> Havoc was at COD IIRC but he didn't wrestle.
> 
> I get your viewpoint on Gage. Personally I feel the crime was victimless so that doesn't bother me. I agree that he may not have a proper place in the new CZW but who knows. It's been 5 years since we've seen him and we don't know what kind of shape he's in. Overall, there are far bigger pieces of shit in wrestling IMO. Gage was just unfortunate enough to be on a level where his mistakes were plastered everywhere.


I guess it wouldn't have bothered me so much if it wasn't the Benoit debacle where a lot of people still defend him to this day,there has always been a stigma against wrestling fans as being idiots and morons and people being afraid to even admit in public of being wrestling fans ,we don't need more stuff to add to the fire ,but then again that is just my opinion .


----------



## Smithy

After watching the COD main event , Sozio has earned my respect. Holy FN shit


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Havoc was at COD IIRC but he didn't wrestle.
> 
> I get your viewpoint on Gage. *Personally I feel the crime was victimless so that doesn't bother me.* I agree that he may not have a proper place in the new CZW but who knows. It's been 5 years since we've seen him and we don't know what kind of shape he's in. Overall, there are far bigger pieces of shit in wrestling IMO. Gage was just unfortunate enough to be on a level where his mistakes were plastered everywhere.


I'm not so sure about that. I mean I don't care about the bank losing a few thousand dollars or anything like that but he did threaten to shoot the bank teller:



> Police allege that Wilson walked into the PNC Bank on Haddon Avenue on Dec. 22 and handed the teller a note that allegedly threatened a shooting if she didn't hand over money. Wilson made off with $3,000.


http://articles.philly.com/2011-01-08/news/27017192_1_addictions-facebook-fans-heist

Even if he didn't have a gun he probably scared the shit out of a bank teller and I think they would be enough to be considered a victim. 

His crime still doesn't bother me though as he did his time and was punished for what he did. The guy lost 4-5 years of his life by spending it in prison and I think he's more than paid his dept to society.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Well, spent time catching up on recent great matches.

Ryuji Ito vs. MASADA - Down with the Sickness 2011 was the standout,

absolutely awesome, wish it was a tad faster and that MASADA wasn't invincible but hey Ito's two dives were fucking sick, and MASADA's diving elbow was awesome too. Is/ Was it true they have/had bad blood, and if anyone has anything on it??

Also watched their Fire Deathmatch from BJW, and that was nasty as well


----------



## sXeMope

Masada and Ito did have heat, I know that. He touched on it in his shoot interview. IIRC it has something to do with Ito not trusting Americans because he was just starting out around the time CZW and BJW fell out. He's married to the BJW referee so he has some pull backstage and Masada claims he plays a lot of politics. If you watch the aftermath of that Fire Deathmatch, Ito puts over Masada and he said in his shoot that he thought it was all bullshit.

That powerbomb onto the ladder in the corner in that DWTS match was brutal. It looked like Ito tried to sandbag him, but Masada got him up and threw him into it anyways. Ito could have very easily been fucked up pretty badly on that.


----------



## FITZ

ExGrodzki said:


> Well, spent time catching up on recent great matches.
> 
> Ryuji Ito vs. MASADA - Down with the Sickness 2011 was the standout,
> 
> absolutely awesome, wish it was a tad faster and that MASADA wasn't invincible but hey Ito's two dives were fucking sick, and MASADA's diving elbow was awesome too. Is/ Was it true they have/had bad blood, and if anyone has anything on it??
> 
> Also watched their Fire Deathmatch from BJW, and that was nasty as well


That was something, I was in the front row for that and it was amazing. I just wish there wasn't this annoying kid that screamed over and over for someone to put someone through a table. 

And the big spot that ended the match was set up to happen right in front of me but then they moved it to the other side of the ring. 

But still it was pretty amazing to see in person


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> Masada and Ito did have heat, I know that. He touched on it in his shoot interview. IIRC it has something to do with Ito not trusting Americans because he was just starting out around the time CZW and BJW fell out. He's married to the BJW referee so he has some pull backstage and Masada claims he plays a lot of politics. If you watch the aftermath of that Fire Deathmatch, Ito puts over Masada and he said in his shoot that he thought it was all bullshit.
> 
> That powerbomb onto the ladder in the corner in that DWTS match was brutal. It looked like Ito tried to sandbag him, but Masada got him up and threw him into it anyways. Ito could have very easily been fucked up pretty badly on that.


Would like to find a good full article on it, and other notable heats. Wonder if anyone has happened since their last match(was it at DWTS?).



TaylorFitz said:


> That was something, I was in the front row for that and it was amazing. I just wish there wasn't this annoying kid that screamed over and over for someone to put someone through a table.
> 
> And the big spot that ended the match was set up to happen right in front of me but then they moved it to the other side of the ring.
> 
> But still it was pretty amazing to see in person



Damn, sounds really cool you got to see it, too bad that kid was there. Wish CZW made their events 18+


----------



## CZWRUBE

It looked like it was a good show and Santa showed up . Cant go wrong when Santa's there!!


----------



## FITZ

I really don't mind kids at wrestling shows. Some are annoying but there are plenty of adults that are more annoying than any kid I've come across at wrestling shows. It might be a questionable parenting decision to take a kid to CZW but that really isn't a huge deal. I never went to Indy shows as a kid but I would have I to see those types of shows at a young age. Maybe some kids couldn't handle the violence and stuff but I feel like most kids would be fine at just about any.wrestling show. And the kids I see at Indy wrestling shows seem to have a great time and aren't bothered by blood or swearing. I have a 13 year old sister that likes wrestling and would take her anywhere if she wanted to go and my parents were fine with it. But they wouldn't be and that's their call. She salso wouldn't like the blood from the shows so.I wouldn't bother taker her as she shows no interest in any wrestling that isn't WWE which is a little annoying but that's better than her hating wrestlingI guess.


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Would like to find a good full article on it, and other notable heats. Wonder if anyone has happened since their last match(was it at DWTS?).


From what I can find, that was their last singles match. They've had some interactions since then but it was pretty much only tag matches. Oddly enough, they've teamed together a handful of times in BJW.

Masada's SMV shoot is the best place to hear about the history between them.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> From what I can find, that was their last singles match. They've had some interactions since then but it was pretty much only tag matches. Oddly enough, they've teamed together a handful of times in BJW.
> 
> Masada's SMV shoot is the best place to hear about the history between them.


MASADA is up there for shoots I want to get, seems like a legitimately cool and knowledgeable dude. Also want to get Zandig's and Necro's.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ExGrodzki said:


> MASADA is up there for shoots I want to get, seems like a legitimately cool and knowledgeable dude. Also want to get Zandig's and Necro's.


The Zandig shoots are great. Very intereresting stuff.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, Zandig's are worth a watch. Some really interesting stories about his career and some funny stuff outside the ring. Only complaint is that he seems to forget a lot of stuff and had to be reminded of a lot of stuff by the interviewer.


----------



## ExGrodzki

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The Zandig shoots are great. Very intereresting stuff.





sXeMope said:


> Yeah, Zandig's are worth a watch. Some really interesting stories about his career and some funny stuff outside the ring. Only complaint is that he seems to forget a lot of stuff and had to be reminded of a lot of stuff by the interviewer.


I do have the third part of it on MP3, thought it was awesome. Especially at the end with the name association. There was a 10 minute video on Youtube of it, was pissing myself by the end of it. I do really like Zandig, felt he was a genuine dude.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CZW will return to the 2300 Arena (the old ECW Arena) for CZW Sixteen. So far they've booked OI4K vs. the Young Bucks, Matt Tremont vs. Stockade in an Ultraviolent Rules match and BLK Jeez vs. Chris Dickinson for the CZW World Championship. 


BOTB is looking quite nice on paper. Jon Gresham, Tim Donst, Shane Strickland, Andrew Everett, Trevor Lee and Mike Bailey have been confirmed as the participants.


----------



## sXeMope

I _really_ hope they put the title on Chris Dickinson. I know people have a mixed opinion on him but I think he'd be a much better champion than Jeez. Jeez is okay but he's not World Title material IMO. They need a strong champion again. Sozio's title run caused people to stop watching, Busicks was overshadowed by the whole Front storyline IMO, and Drew's took a while to get going and also had the Campaign story involved. 

That's definitely one of the best BOTB line-ups in years on paper IMO. Really cool to see that Tim Donst is finally a part of CZW. In the last few years his character has evolved to a point where it feels like it's tailor-made for CZW.


----------



## Certified G

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The Zandig shoots are great. Very intereresting stuff.


Definitely! I think I watched 2 of his shoots last year or the year before, really enjoyed them. He has some really funny stories like the one where he and his buddy crashed a party and threw some guy through glass or something? :lol Or some guy/wrestler/promoter fucking him over by calling WWF resulting in him not getting signed. It's been a while since I've seen them I just remember him being very fun to listen to.



sXeMope said:


> I _really_ hope they put the title on Chris Dickinson. I know people have a mixed opinion on him but I think he'd be a much better champion than Jeez. Jeez is okay but he's not World Title material IMO. They need a strong champion again. Sozio's title run caused people to stop watching, Busicks was overshadowed by the whole Front storyline IMO, and Drew's took a while to get going and also had the Campaign story involved.


PLEASE take the title of Blk Jeez. I like him, but as you said, he's not World Title material. I get he's a CZW mainstay, been there since the early 2000's I think, but still. There's definitely better options out there than Jeez. Good for him on getting the title but I hope he loses it soon.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Excitement for the return of " The King" is palpable


----------



## heatseeker

They should have gage get caught on camera stealing the title from jeez


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Was really looking forward to Donst match(es)


----------



## ExGrodzki

Gage is in KOTDM 2015?!??!?!?!


----------



## sXeMope

It would seem that way. He's already got bookings in Jersey Championship Wrestling in April and May.


----------



## enigmaboy

Wait Nick Gage is back? He was released from prison already?


----------



## sXeMope

He's supposed to be released this month. He hasn't returned anywhere yet though. Though for what it's worth, the last time someone returned to CZW after a prison term (JC Bailey), it was during a NRBW match...and there's a NRBW match this Saturday at CZW


----------



## KingCrash

I know Gage wasn't the best wrestler to say it nicely, but I don't know about him doing a deathmatch again. Hell, all he has to do really is come out, kill Alexander James, cut a promo and boom, happy crowd.


----------



## Dom Deniro

Anybody going to Deja Vu tonight


----------



## Obfuscation

Still fearing Dickinson winning the CZW Championship b/c he's poop, but I know it will be an inevitability. Sadly. This company is too much fun for me to want to be soured on an indie goon I prefer not to see. I like Sabian as World Champion tho. I just like him period.

No comment on Gage. What's the point?

The loss of Donst is a heartbreaker. Not only in regards to showing up in CZW, but being out of wrestling in general. Dammit.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm not sure but I think Dickinson may be done with CZW. Saw him say on Twitter in a conversation that he quit but who knows. I personally think he could be a good champion if booked correctly, but then again it's booked by DJ Hyde. 

Blk Jeez CZW Uncut interview is worth checking out for fans of CZW. Gives some good insight into CZW and various other things. Came across as a pretty knowledgable, cool guy which was a bit of a surprise considering his character and how well he plays it. I always just assumed he was an asshole. Heh.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sabian's babyface commentary circa 2007 basically proved he's just a cat who knows how to work crowds in being a good asshole. b/c during that time you wouldn't have even known he was the same person. _(Calling matches like he's been doing it for awhile, keeping things straight, etc)_ That & no stories about him being a prick have ever surfaced. _(to my knowledge. But plenty about Low Ki have & he's a nice guy, tbf)_ I've always heard positive things.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Watching DEJA VU RIGHT NOW PRETTY GOOD ppv id SAY . PEPPER pARKS AND gULAK ARE WRESTLING RIGHT NOW. *


----------



## MTheBehemoth

sXeMope said:


> Blk Jeez CZW Uncut interview is worth checking out


Agreed. Preview:


----------



## sXeMope

Summary/Review of CZW Deja Vu 2015



Spoiler: Deja Vu



Show started with BLK OUT's HOF induction. Ruckus made a fairly quick speech, Robbie made a longer, more heartfelt one about what it meant to him, and made a joke about his claim to fame being shoved by Zandig, who yelled "JEEZUS" and "THERE WAS FIVE OF 'EM". I thought that was pretty funny. Would have liked to see the presence of Blk Jeez and/or Joker there though. Ruckus was confirmed for BOTB during intermission apparently. I got a quick shower and didn't hear it but it's on the results on CZWs site.

*Greg Excellent vs. Alexander James*
- Meh. Some people hate Greg, I usually like him because I view him for what he is, but this match was really nothing special. Greg went over and won the "Honorary Jr. Heavyweight Title", and the commentary team seemed to imply that the company recognizes the title again? Good move if it's true. I don't think they ever should have unified it with the Wired title. 
*
Lucky 13 vs. Conor Claxton*
- Decent deathmatch. Claxton has potential IMO, but I hope he's one of those guys who uses it to make his name and then gets out of it because I think he's capable of more. He and Lucky did a pretty sick tornado DDT from the apron to the floor through chairs. Lucky came out on top, and Conor has Devon Moore to deal with next month at BOTB.

- Blk Jeez (Who cut his hair and now looks like a Jonathan Gresham clone)came out to cut a promo, talking about Dickinsons actions last month. Eventually Matt Tremont comes out and they basically establish that Tremont is in line for a title shot. IT'S ABOUT TIME. I'm really hit and miss with Tremont but I have no problem admitting that he's probably one of the best guys to put the titls on at this point. 

*Gulak vs. Pepper Parks*
- I don't care for Pepper Parks at all. I like the new attitude from Gulak (Who's seemingly dropped his first name?). Nothing special. Gulak won with the Gu-Lock if I remember correctly.

*Buxx Belmar vs. Bill Carr*
- Pretty funny lead-in with Carr and Dick Justice interviewing candidates to replace Dan Barry, who's taken a few months off to "get fat and addicted to drugs". Carr was creeped out by Belmar and Dick Justice drew his (finger) gun on him, which Belmar proceeded to suck on. That lead to a "You sucked Dick" chant. Match was decent. Most memorable part was the ending where Belmar got fans at ringside to spit into his hand, and then drank it. Carr legit threw up.
*
Joe Gacy vs. Johnny Silver*
- Good match. Sucks to see the crowd starting to die on Silvers hiptoss. At one point Gacy hiptossed Silver out of the ring and into the first row. I, unfortunately, was scrolling through Twitter at this moment and missed the spot. Gacy wins and is hot heading into BOTB. I've taken a liking to Gacy, but I don't want him to win BOTB. He's already the Wired champion, and super over. It could be better used to elevate/establish someone else.
*
Mike Bailey vs. David Starr *
- Starr returned and cut a heel(?) promo saying he left because his friends were wronged, but he's back. These two had a good match, but Bailey went over. I'm not sure what good it does to bring a guy back, have him cut a promo and then lose cleanly. 
*
Eric Corvis vs. Sozio*
- Decent match to continue the Sozio/Front feud. I like Sozio in this position. He isn't a bad wrestler. but he's just not a world title wrestler. Aftermath sees the new Front "Whack" Sozio, which is apparently a fancy way to say that the team held him while Corvis gave him a unprotected chair shot. (SUP KIMBER LEE?) He sold it for a short time, got up and yelled and ran to the back. Okay..
*
Oi4K vs. Nation Of Intoxication*
- Exactly what you'd expect. Felt a little short to me. They established that a rematch will happen in the future. 
*
Stockade vs. Matt Tremont*
- Surprisingly brutal. Tremont did most of the bleeding but Stockade held his own. Stockade comically got caught in the wire sliding into the ring during his entrance. I wish I could say more about this but the aftermath overshadowed everything IMO. The finish was a DVD onto Cinder Blocks by Tremont. He was celebrating and the lights went out and For Whom The Bell Tolls begins to play. Unfortunately it was just a tease. Tremont repeatedly yells "I'm Waiting for you" as the show ends.

Really hyped to see what happens in the near future with Gage, but I don't like how Tremont now has two major things on the immediate horizon. I feel it's too early for Jeez to lose the title, and I think that would hurt Tremont's momentum going into the thing with Gage, but at the same time if Gage was to beat Tremont, he should be the one getting a title shot. I suppose there's the possibility that Gage ends up winning the title from Tremont but I'd be very surprised to see that in the new CZW.



Overall, an average CZW show. Nothing was really "bad" IMO except Excellent/James.


----------



## sharkboy22

> CZW presents live wrestling to be held on Saturday, April 11th. Watch LIVE or you can also watch OnDemand after the event is held.
> 
> Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
> Joey Janela vs. Joe Gacy vs. CJP
> 
> Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
> Caleb Konley vs. Tommy End vs. Aaron Williams
> 
> Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
> Trevor Lee vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Tracy Williams
> 
> Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
> Andrew Everett vs. Buxx Belmar vs. Mike Bailey
> 
> CZW Tag Team Championship
> O14K (Jake & Dave Crist) (c) vs. NOI (Danny Havoc & Lucky 13)
> 
> Deathmatch Trial Series – Scaffold Match
> Devon Moore vs. Connor Claxton
> 
> Plus two Second Round Singles Matchups from Best of the Best
> and the One-on-One for the Best of the Best 14 Final


Surprised anyone hasn't talked about this since it's this week and it being BOTB and all. Then again, there aren't much CZW fans on the forum it seems.

My predictions:

Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
Joey Janela vs. *Joe Gacy* vs. CJP

Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
Caleb Konley vs. *Tommy End* vs. Aaron Williams

Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
*Trevor Lee* vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Tracy Williams

Best of the Best – Round 1 – 3 Way Elimination
*Andrew Everett* vs. Buxx Belmar vs. Mike Bailey 

Semi Finals I can see being Gacy and End as well as Everett and Lee. Gacy/End will be pretty cool as they both wrestle hard hitting style. Everett/Lee because it just needs to be done to death in every promotions. Seriously, these two have probably wrestled each other in every promotion now for the past two years. But, iirc, it's never happened in a CZW ring. 

I'd like to see Lee and End in the finals. Two of wrestling's biggest prospects right now. They also have, more or less, the same character types and wrestle that hybrid style of strikes and technical wrestling. I won't mind either guy winning. Trevor Lee is pretty young and it will boost his career but Tommy End could use the win to boost his career as well and get more US bookings. 

Don't really care much for the other matches tbh. Won't be watching the show live as I need to get this on DVD because it's BOTB.


----------



## Dom Deniro

I can't wait I'm going to the show tomorrow, when I look at this whole card I really do not think there is going to be a bad match I think Mike Bailey and Joe Gacy are going to be in the final.


----------



## sXeMope

I see Gacy winning the tournament as well unfortunately. I think he's improved a ton over the last year/year and a half but I think someone else could use it more. I'd like to see Mike Bailey or Buxx Belmar win it but Belmar seems to be the "Jannetty" of the two and seems to be only comic relief for Deej. 
I'd like to see Tommy End win it as wellbut he's not a regular and it doesn't seem that he can get over to the US a lot and I'd much prefer a regular or semi-regular win it.


----------



## sharkboy22

I think Belmar has a long way to go tbh. I'm just not a fan of his work. He needs to strike some sort of balance between his disgusting antics and actual wrestling. Just not a fan. Also, if you're going to use the Rockers comparison, you're damn right Mike Bailey is the Michaels of the two. What a talent that kid is.

If Gacy wins....meh. I thought he had a really good match with Bailey at Sixteen. But I'm no mark for him. And what the hell happened to the King of Swerve? They built him up as Wired champion, putting him through glass and shit, only to have Gacy take the strap the following month? 

And I gotta ask, is Alex Colon the most unlucky BOTB winner ever? Jesus Christ, talk about an afterthought. Heck, I have to remind myself he once won the tournament. Wtf, Deej. I'm no Alex Colon fan so it really doesn't bother me but it makes you wonder what the heck DJ saw in him back in 2013 that he clearly doesn't see now. You'd think he'd be main eventing by now.


----------



## sXeMope

Belmar in CZW has a long way to go but he's put on some great matches in ISW and Battle War IMO. He could be a valuable wrestler to DJ's regular roster if he was to book him right. Right now he's pretty much the Canadian Greg Excellent.

There are rumors that Strickland, Busick and AR Fox are all gone from CZW. I'm not sure if they're true, but IIRC I saw it on either the CZWFans Twitter page or on one of the other "in guys" pages. 

I have to agree with you on Alex Colon. I looked up the line-up for the year he won and it's even more surprising. Colon is literally the worst person to pick to win out of all of those names. He is one of those guys who was loyal to CZW over the years though, even through the years of being just another forgettable CZW Academy Student, so it could have been a reward of sorts. Looking at how lost he is now just two years later just shows DJ's lack of long-term planning. What is Colon even doing these days? Last I remember he was doing the thing with Preacher James because of the botch where Preacher got hurt.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

CJP and Bailey with the MOTN so far. Not expecting this final to top that but should be good anyway. Hope CJP is sticking around for a while, he was brilliant tonight.


----------



## LaMelo

Is Parker different from his NXT whining gimmick?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Zayniac said:


> Is Parker different from his NXT whining gimmick?


His gimmick is basically "I was in WWE so I'm better than you." He got a "Fuck your planet" chant and replied to the crowd, "That was a gimmick I didn't want in the first place" or something to that effect. Still has the same look and even came out to his NXT theme though, although I'm sure that'll change if he comes back.


----------



## sXeMope

I'll put my thoughts and summary of the event in spoilers. 



Spoiler: BOTB 14



I was a little disappointed by CJP honestly. He felt really inconsistent throughout the night. He seemed to be somewhat of a face in the intro and in the first match, but the crowd shat on him so he went full heel. Didn't like how he came out in a WWE jacket in the second round, after the commentary team put it over so much how he walked away from WWE because he wanted the chains off and whatnot.. 


Tommy End vs. Caleb Konley vs. Aaron Williams
- I don't see anything redeemable in Konley at all. Tommy End however was fantastic and I wouldn't mind seeing Aaron Williams back in CZW either. He's from the same area as Oi4K so he could just ride in with them.

Jon Gresham vs. Trevor Lee vs. Tracy Williams
- Good match. Crowd did not like Gresham going over Lee well at all. Nothing really good or bad to say about it.

CJP vs. Joey Janela vs. Joe Gacy
- David Starr interrupted the beginning of this match and trash talked Tim Donst (Who accompanied Gacy to the ring). He got JT Dunn chants. Decent match but CJP kind of fell flat to me. Perhaps it's my fault for expecting more of him. I wouldn't mind seeing Janela on the regular roster. CJP advanced because of interference from Starr so it looks like we'll be getting Gacy/Starr.

Andrew Everett vs. Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar
- Probably the best match of round 1. Buxx finally showed that he can do more than turn stomachs, and Bailey and Everett were on point as usual. I would have liked to see Everett/Bailey one on one for a short time but I'm sure we'll get that somewhere in the future. 

- DJ Hyde made Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee for the next show, and announced a return to The Arena in July (Hope Highspots can figure out their internet issues there this time around). Matt Tremont and Josh Crane were announced for TOD. 

Conor Claxton vs. Devon Moore
- Really good considering how limiting the Scaffold stipulation is. Claxton has a bright future, and I haven't seen it myself but I hear he's a very good technical guy as well so I hope DJ capitalizes on his potential. Post match the crowd says they want Claxton in TOD. DJ agrees under the condition that it's Conor vs. DJ in round one. Conor takes on Danny Havoc next month in a Panes Of Glass match.



*==========
Spoilers for the rest of the tournament below
==========*​


Jon Gresham vs. Tommy End
- Nice technical match. Tommy End got "Please Come Back" chants. It's really unfortunate that he lives half way around the world so the only time they can really afford to bring him in is for big tournaments like this (Or in this case when he happens to be doing a US tour).

Mike Bailey vs. CJP
- CJP was full heel here. Cut a promo before the show talking about how Drake Younger, Jon Moxley and Sami Callihan all told him about CZW and how they left. Said fuck a lot. To the extent that it felt like he was saying it just because he could. Okay match. I don't remember a whole lot about it.

Oi4K vs. Nation Of Intoxication
- Really good match with a bullshit finish. NOI had the pin and Eric Ryan returned to break it up and Oi4K turned heel. Dave Crist was about to piss on the tag team titles when Tracy Williams, Buxx Belmar and Tommy End ran Oi4K off. Yeah, three guys who are not regulars ran out to run them off. Makes sense. It will be cool to see a heel Oi4K again, and I hope Eric Ryan sticks around longer this time. He's a great talent but his run as a part of The Catalyst was horrible.

There was something involving Alexander James here. I don't remember or care what he said because Nick Gage returned here! He looks phenomenal as well. Easily the best shape he's ever been in. Pretty cool segment but I feel like they did too much for it. James wasn't needed. They simply could have booked Tremont in a quick match, had him go over and talk about Gage and have him come out and have a stare down. I also don't like that they're adding Jeez to this. I'd much rather them do Gage/Tremont and worry about the next real title contender afterwards. Anyways, Gage addressed Tremont and said that they're gonna take the ropes down, and put up barbed wire. He also mentioned setting it on fire so perhaps we'll get Gage/Tremont in TOD?

Mike Bailey vs. Jon Gresham
- This match made me feel like a kid again. I wanted Bailey to win, but I knew that Gresham could very well win it after the way he'd been booked throughout the night. As great as this match was, a part of me wishes that it had been Bailey/End in the finals.


----------



## Chuck_WDR_13

I need to watch Best of the Best still. First BotB I've missed in four years. Did they set up any matches for next month's show?


----------



## Dom Deniro

Yeah Adam Everett vs Trevor lee


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I like this Conor Claxton guy. Looking forward to his matches with Havoc at Proving Grounds and against Deej at TOD. 

Speaking of TOD, is this Josh Crane guy any good?


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I like this Conor Claxton guy. Looking forward to his matches with Havoc at Proving Grounds and against Deej at TOD.
> 
> Speaking of TOD, is this Josh Crane guy any good?


Josh was trained by Drake Younger. He's okay from what I've seen. Not terrible but not great. He's probably one of the best new generation deathmatch guys, but at the same time I think he has potential as a straight wrestler. I'd like to see him take a similar path to Drake honestly.


----------



## Funka J

nick fuckin gage is fuckin back.. i think czw missed a trick by not putting him in the first CZW money in the bank match. 

if he wins maybe he can give that 5 dollars he stole back.


----------



## Dom Deniro

Check out my preview for tomorrows show Power at hiptossnews.podbean.com


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone else hoping that CZW hold off Nick Gage/Matt Tremont until Cage Of Death? Feels like the only proper way to do it IMO. Having it happen in TOD devalues it and Cage Of Death is the only show where everyone really brings their A game to produce a great show. There was a long build-up to a match on the indies before but I'm not sure what it was. I wanna say it was Jimmy Jacobs/BJ Whitmer at some point maybe? Either way, a Gage/Tremont first time meeting in COD would be amazing. There's really nothing else going that could go in this year. I could see Oi4K/NOI doing Tangled Web.


----------



## Concrete

1. Proving Grounds looks like a DAMN fine show on paper. Lots of interesting ways they could go forward.

2. No problems with Tremont and Gage happening at Tournament of Death as long as it was the finals. Though it'd be the greatest moment for Cage of Death. ToD and CoD isn't bad in my book at all either as long as they stay away from each other for those 6 months(in CZW).


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> 1. Proving Grounds looks like a DAMN fine show on paper. Lots of interesting ways they could go forward.
> 
> 2. No problems with Tremont and Gage happening at Tournament of Death as long as it was the finals. Though it'd be the greatest moment for Cage of Death. ToD and CoD isn't bad in my book at all either as long as they stay away from each other for those 6 months(in CZW).


Any other year I'd be all for a Gage/Tremont final. I was expecting it as soon as DJ alluded to Gage's return last year at TOD, but I really like the refreshing line-up this year and personally I feel like it would be brought down slightly as soon as Gage and Tremont won their matches and weren't together in round 2. In any case I fully expect Tremont to win. Of the announced names I'd love to see a Claxton/Tremont final. I'd also love to see RSP in the finals but that's unlikely I think.

Not sure if anyone listened, but DJ Hyde was on the Uncle Mike & Tom show this week and he said that Gage's PO can screw him over at any time and said/implied that they have the right to take him back to prison for wrestling. It's DJ Hyde so who knows how much truth there is to that but that's a shitty situation if it's true.


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Tournament of Death XIV
*
Confirmed First Round Matches:

Conor Claxton vs. DJ Hyde vs. Nick Gage
Josh Crane vs. Matt Tremont


----------



## Certified G

CZW's Tournament Of Death is today, anyone else going to order the iPPV? The card looks pretty good and it's only $15 I think.

The 1st Round matches are: 

Fans Bring The Weapons Match
CZW Owner DJ Hyde v. NOI's 'Wrench' Conor Claxton v. Nick Gage 

Pits & Strips Match
'Bulldozer' Matt Tremont v. Josh Crane 

Barbed Wire Boards Match
Ron Mathis v. OI4K's Jake Crist 

Light Tube Bundles Match
Ricky Shane Page v. NOI's Danny Havoc 

Non-Tournament Scaffold Match
NOI's Devon Moore v. OI4K's Dave Crist 

Non-Tournament LOL (Ladders, Orange Sacks and Legos) Match
NOI's Lucky 13 v. OI4K's Eric Ryan


----------



## CZWRUBE

This does look like a very good card I just might!!!


----------



## sXeMope

My personal predictions. Sucks that they didn't announce an official bracket so I'll assume that the order listed is the order in which they'll occur.

*
CZW Owner DJ Hyde v. NOI's 'Wrench' Conor Claxton v. Nick Gage*
- Heart says Claxton. Brain says Gage. CZW's track record says DJ Hyde. Really can't even make a prediction on this one because Claxton is the next big thing in DM wrestling and a good showing in this show could solidify it. Nick Gage is hungry and in the prime of his career IMO, and DJ owns/books the company.

*'Bulldozer' Matt Tremont v. Josh Crane*
- Matt Tremont. I fully expect Crane to get "Please Come Back" chants

*Ron Mathis v. OI4K's Jake Crist*
- Ron Mathis. Jake isn't a deathmatch guy, and I'd be really surprised to see him make it past the first round.

*Rickey Shane Page v. NOI's Danny Havoc*
- Rickey Shane Page via interference from Oi4K. He's from Ohio, He's close friends with Eric, Jake, and Dave, and he's facing a member of the NOI (Which currently has 4 members while Oi4K has three) in the first round. Too many things line up for it to be a coincidence IMO.

*NOI's Devon Moore v. OI4K's Dave Crist*
- Devon Moore. The scaffold match is his match. 

*NOI's Lucky 13 v. OI4K's Eric Ryan*
- Don't really care for who wins this one. Lucky and Ryan are both insanely under-rated and the stip sounds super fun. 

Like I said, can't predict the rest because the line-up is unknown. Depending on how the matches line up, I can see RSP/Tremont, or Tremont vs. the winner of the Three Way match. I'd like to see RSP/Claxton happen but I don't think we'll get it. I feel like Tremont/Gage could be the finals but I still want them to hold that off and build to COD.


----------



## Certified G

Has anyone seen that deathmatch tournament Nick Gage is organising? I didn't want to create a seperate thread for that so I figured it'd fit in here.

A deathmatch tournament called the Nick Gage Invitational is on September 5th in Warren, New Jersey.

Special appearances by Wifebeater and Justice Pain, which is pretty cool.

There's also been some good participants announced:
- Masada
- Corporal Robinson
- Danny Havoc
- Matt Tremont
- Nate Hatred (I didn't even know this guy was still around)
- And 2 others I'm not familiar with

Anyone going to this show, or going to check it out once it's released on dvd/VOD (if that ends up happening)?


----------



## ExGrodzki

Certified G said:


> Has anyone seen that deathmatch tournament Nick Gage is organising? I didn't want to create a seperate thread for that so I figured it'd fit in here.
> 
> A deathmatch tournament called the Nick Gage Invitational is on September 5th in Warren, New Jersey.
> 
> Special appearances by Wifebeater and Justice Pain, which is pretty cool.
> 
> There's also been some good participants announced:
> - Masada
> - Corporal Robinson
> - Danny Havoc
> - Matt Tremont
> - Nate Hatred (I didn't even know this guy was still around)
> - And 2 others I'm not familiar with
> 
> Anyone going to this show, or going to check it out once it's released on dvd/VOD (if that ends up happening)?


Looks fucking legit, would love a couple more deathmatch legends just so i could fully lose my mind about it haha. Def getting this on DVD when it comes out


----------



## sXeMope

Certified G said:


> Has anyone seen that deathmatch tournament Nick Gage is organising? I didn't want to create a seperate thread for that so I figured it'd fit in here.
> 
> A deathmatch tournament called the Nick Gage Invitational is on September 5th in Warren, New Jersey.
> 
> Special appearances by Wifebeater and Justice Pain, which is pretty cool.
> 
> There's also been some good participants announced:
> - Masada
> - Corporal Robinson
> - Danny Havoc
> - Matt Tremont
> - Nate Hatred (I didn't even know this guy was still around)
> - And 2 others I'm not familiar with
> 
> Anyone going to this show, or going to check it out once it's released on dvd/VOD (if that ends up happening)?


I asked SMV a while ago if they were filming/distributing this show and they said they were in talks, but it's more than likely. I'll definitely check this out.

It's a pretty decent lineup. Never seen anything featuring Cannonball or Kyle The Beast but I trust Nick's judgement on who to include. I saw Gage say on Twitter say that Jeff Cannonball reminds him of himself in 1999. Nate Hatred was actually supposed to team with Nick Gage a couple of months back at OPW but no-showed.


----------



## King of Sports

Hey all, this is my first post. Been a CZW fan since 2004 and have attended every Delaware show since TOD: Fast Forward in 2007. Pretty much the only reason I joined this site is because this is the only place I found that still has CZW discussion—even though the discussion is not very active.

I'm not sure why, I attended Tournament of Death this year and there was still a pretty good turnout. It just seems like no one really talks about CZW much anymore even though they're still going strong. Not even their Facebook page has much discussion on it. I remember all through the 2000s there were multiple message boards filled with people talking about CZW and Deathmatch wrestling and whatnot. Ever since the 2010s though pretty much all of them have died out. 

Anyways, I'll be here to discuss CZW whenever it pops up. I'll probably do some lists and stuff whenever I feel like it to try and contribute to this thread. 

Let's go people! CZ' F'n W!!!


----------



## King of Sports

KoS's Best Tournament of Death shows list

*From Best to Worst* 

1. TOD 4 (2005) — The first match is a little slow but still decent. After that then it's nonstop ultraviolent mayhem til the end. So many sick bumps and spots that it's impossible to name them all. Nick Gage being set on fire for a good ten seconds is still one of the most infamous moments in CZW history. Also, the ultraviolent battle royal was a great idea. I have no idea why they never tried it again. It may be because that one participant had that disgusting leg injury. 

2. TOD 1 (2002) — The one that started it all. The inaugural tournament featured two of the sickest spots in CZW history: Nick Mondo's assault driver off the Ryder Truck through tables and lighttubes, and the nasty shot with the weedwhacker by Wifebeater into Nick Mondo's ribcage in that legendary finals match. Even after 14 tournaments I still consider the Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo match to be the best TOD final ever. 

3. TOD 2 (2003) — This one featured great deathmatch wrestling and arguably the sickest bump in CZW history when Zandig mother f'n bombed Nick Mondo off the roof of a 40 foot building onto tables and lighttubes. The showed featured the best wrestlers from both CZW and IWA-MS. This one would've probably been the best but the finals left a lot to be desired due to Mondo only being half-conscious during the match. 

4. TOD 3 (2004) — The one moment that usually comes to mind when thinking about this one is of course Sexxxy Eddy's severed artery squirting out blood literally like a faucet. Hands down one of the most infamous moments in CZW history (I know I'm saying that a lot, this is probably the last time I'll say it though) That moment/match was legendary. The rest of the tournament was amazing too, including a pretty sick finals match. 

5. TOD 6 (2007) — Very good tournament with all kinds of deathmatch action. This is the show where the new generation of CZW deathmatch wrestlers (Drake Younger, Danny Havoc, Scotty Vortekz, Brain Damage) really shined. It also had that absolute classic match between Zandig and Necro Butcher. 

6. TOD 5 (2006) — This tournament had the rules shaken up a bit as every match was either a three or four way match. It still had a lot of awesome, chaotic deathmatch action. The match between Drake Younger (in his CZW debut) JC Bailey, and Lobo I still consider one of the best TOD matches. The Brain Damage, Necro Butcher, and Tobey Klein match was also a classic.

7. TOD 8 (2009) — This tournament had a very strong showing with some classic matches such as Thumbtack Jack vs DJ Hyde with the infamous syringe and cinder block spots. It also had one of the most shocking moments in CZW history as Nick Gage severed an artery and had to get medevac'ed out of the area. I was there live and seeing the helicopter coming down and Nick Gage getting loaded in was a very surreal moment that the cameras didn't capture.

8. TOD 9 (2010) — This entire show was very strong with both the tournament and non-tournament matches being very good. My only gripe with this show is how much I really wanted JC Bailey to win this one. Even while I saw it live and after the fact that he died later that year. Still a great show though. The DJ Hyde and Greg Excellent vs. Sami Callihan and Joe Gacy non-tournament match is still one of my favorite matches that I have seen live. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Nick Gage was also a very entertaining match to see live. 

9. TOD 10 (2011) — Good tournament with the star of the show being Masashi Takeda. The bumps he took in the final were absolutely sick! This was also the year Matt Tremont made his TOD debut and it's still his strongest showing. 

10. TOD 12 (2013) — This one had a really good throwback final and some good matches leading up to it. It was one of the least violent TODs to date but still had some good stuff. 

11. TOD 11 (2012) — This one to me was a tale of two halves. One half we had Drake Younger who had two amazing matches leading up to the finals, and then MASADA who had two very boring matches to the final. This all lead up to, sorry to say, the worst final in TOD history. It just wasn't very good. I don't mean to rag on MASADA but sometimes he can be very... boring. And I must say I was pretty pissed when he won the tournament. I respect him for stepping up when he had an injury he sustained in the semi-finals but that match just wasn't very good. This tournament had some very good matches but unfortunately was dragged down by some very lackluster matches also. 

12. TOD 14 (2015) — The first round of the most recent tournament was actually pretty good. Danny Havoc vs. Ricky Shane Page was definitely the best match of the show. The return of Nick Gage was also pretty awesome. Unfortunately, the finals wasn't very good, when the match was over I was sitting there thinking "That's it?" and by the sounds of the crowd they were thinking the same thing. I just had the feeling that the whole show felt a little "toned down" and not as bloody. 

13. TOD 13 (2014) — The star power of this show was awesome with Jun Kasai being there, unfortunately it was one of the weakest TODs wrestling wise with only Danny Havoc's matches being the ones really worth watching. The show seemed to suffer from "MASADA syndrome" I hate saying that because I do like MASADA, but like TOD 11 I found his matches to be very boring. The finals was pretty weak also, it seems to be a trend now with 3 of the last 4 TODs having pretty bad finals. Like I said though, Jun Kasai being there made it a lot better.

14. TOD 7 (2008) — The only TOD that I consider to be pretty lackluster. I saw it both live and on DVD a few times. This show was just a botchfest, pretty much all of the first round matches all having at least a couple of botches in them. From DJ Hyde slipping off the roof to Whacks' knee giving out on a powerbomb attempt to Pinkie Sanchez trying to break a table with his ass like 5 times to a bowling ball bouncing out into the crowd. Also, I still consider the Danny Havoc vs Ram match to be the worst TOD match ever. I saw the match both live and on DVD and it was god-awful both times. The whole first round was just a mess, it did pick up a bit though in the semi-finals and finals but by then it was just too late, the show was practically ruined.


----------



## FITZ

Thanks for the right up. It was really helpful for me. I signed up for CZW's on demand website and it's good to have a quick reference for the TODs since I really enjoy watching them. 


For me though I was a big CZW fan a few years ago right before the Arena shut down for a while and a little bit after they started running at the Fliers Skate Zone. I went to school in Philadelphia and got to go to all the shows for a couple years. I was lucky enough to see a Cage of Death and a bunch of other wild shows.


----------



## King of Sports

No problem man, real glad I could help! I would like to sign up to that site also but unfortunately my internet is not adequate enough for streaming video like that. 

I did go to a couple shows at the CZW (formerly ECW) arena in 2008, BotB 2008 and Cage of Death '08. Unfortunately they weren't really great shows. 2008 just seemed to be a really off year for CZW. It was awesome just being in a legendary arena like that though where so many historic moments happened. 

Which Cage of Death did you go to? 

Oh and in other news, that Nick Gage invitational tournament is this Saturday. Really wish I could go but it's just too far away and not enough gas $$.


----------



## mk92071

I'm thinking about trying to catch the WSU/CZW double header this month, but just started college in Philly and I don't have a car. And public trans all the way out to the Skate Zone looks fucking rough.


----------



## sXeMope

Disagree with some of your choices for the TOD rankings but I appreciate the write-up and it could be helpful for new CZW fans. I agree that most of the more recent years have been fairly bland, but I wouldn't put the original TOD so high up on the list. It's been a while since I watched it, but the only memorable things are Mondos bumps in the first round and the weedwhacker spot. I'd probably put TOD 3 as the #2 spot. This years TOD was also good, not so much on match quality, but it was a breath of fresh air. We had new guys like Claxton, Crane and RSP who stepped up big time IMO. 

Anyone else excited for the CZW/IWS show thats happening in October? I don't know much about it, other than it's in Canada and is an IWS show. Hope it doesn't take too long to come out. IWS is doing some great things since coming back but they're next to Gabe in terms of getting their stuff out.


----------



## King of Sports

No problem, everyone has their own opinion on which ones they think is better. One thing I do feel strongly about is that the first 4 are far-and-away the best ones. All the other ones, while good (some even great) aren't even in the same league imo. 

I put the first one at the second spot because like I said that finals match is legendary and most of the matches were still entertaining. Sure the very first match was kinda wacky but stuff like Wifebeater vs Necro Butcher and Messiah vs Nick Mondo were good matches.

TOD 3 was an amazing show, the reason why I have it at number 4 though is because quite a few of the first round matches were kinda "meh" like Sexxxy Eddy vs Ian Knoxx, Ruckus vs Nick Gage, and Wifebeater vs Mad Man Pondo. Stuff like Eddy vs Arsenal, Bailey vs Chris Cash and the finals were freaking amazing though. I do feel like it's due for a rewatch, cause it's the one TOD I think I've not seen the longest.

As for the most recent TOD, I did like Claxton but I was really hoping to see more out of him. Sure he made it to the finals but the first match he wasn't even involved in it half the time, he was just sitting in the ring while Gage and Hyde brawled through the crowd. 
Also, him not taking his shirt off throughout the whole tournament kinda rubbed me the wrong way. I know that's not a _huge_ deal, but it's freaking TOD! How could he not take his shirt off when just the month before he was in a match where he looked like he just came out of CZW circa 2002? He was 4 times more bloody in that match with Danny Havoc then he was in 3 matches in what is billed as the most bloody afternoon in wrestling. I don't know. And I agree that both Crane and RSP put on strong showings.

Also, it's awesome that IWS is back! I heard about the reunion show they did but didn't know they were back for real. 

Just think about it, this is the first time in a long time that we've had the TOD, IWA-MS King of the Death Match, IWA-DS Carnage Cup, IWA-EC Master of Pain and an IWS show all in the same year. Also we have the Nick Gage Invitational happening tomorrow! Maybe this is the start of the Death Match Resurgence? I sure as hell hope so!


----------



## FITZ

Seeing new faces in TOD was a good thing to see. I like some of the regulars that CZW has but you do need fresh faces or else you have to fly in guys from Japan every year for these shows. 

I don't know if you can call it a resurgence but it might survive for a while because the outlook was kind of grim for death match wrestling for a while. 

Some day I really want to make it out to Delaware for a TOD.

And I was at the Cage of Death where they did Moore/Anthony/Masada/Vortex in the cage for the title. Not one of the better ones I've been told but I got to sit in the second row for it and it was quite the spectacle.


----------



## King of Sports

Yeah I agree, having new faces is vital for Deathmatch wrestling. It's pretty rare that people like Nick Gage and Danny Havoc have an over 10 year long career doing deathmatches regularly. Having the guys from Big Japan come was really cool and did seem to save TOD for awhile but eventually you're gonna need to have the new generation take over. It seemed like that was the case this year with guys like Claxton, Crane, RSP, and Mathis having pretty strong showings with Tremont leading the pack.

Which reminds me, I'd kinda like to see Ron Mathis get a bit more over in CZW. I saw this year's Master of Pain and he was pretty awesome in the finals there and proved that he could be a big player in the deathmatch division. He's been in CZW for a few years now and it seems like he's never really had a shot to really prove himself in a big match. 

I'm still holding onto the hope that this is indeed a Death Match Resurgence lol. I agree that it did look pretty grim for awhile but this year it's looking like it may be gaining steam again. Of course there's still the chance that it is all just a fluke, but I sure hope it isn't! 

I highly... HIGHLY recommend experiencing TOD at least once. Next year marks the 15th anniversary of TOD, so that should be a pretty interesting time to go! 

Also I own the DVD of that Cage of Death, it seemed like a pretty decent show. Not the most amazing one but still pretty good, that ending spot with Anthony doing a running powerbomb to Vortekz through that pane of glass was pretty sick looking.


----------



## King of Sports

It is said that the winner of the Nick Gage Invitational is [hide]MASADA[/hide]

Also I heard that Nick Gage was arrested for parole violation so he couldn't even be at his own tournament. Louis Ramos took his place.


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> Hey all, this is my first post. Been a CZW fan since 2004 and have attended every Delaware show since TOD: Fast Forward in 2007. Pretty much the only reason I joined this site is because this is the only place I found that still has CZW discussion—even though the discussion is not very active.
> 
> I'm not sure why, I attended Tournament of Death this year and there was still a pretty good turnout. It just seems like no one really talks about CZW much anymore even though they're still going strong. Not even their Facebook page has much discussion on it. I remember all through the 2000s there were multiple message boards filled with people talking about CZW and Deathmatch wrestling and whatnot. Ever since the 2010s though pretty much all of them have died out.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be here to discuss CZW whenever it pops up. I'll probably do some lists and stuff whenever I feel like it to try and contribute to this thread.
> 
> Let's go people! CZ' F'n W!!!


The activity on this particularly thread is streaky, sometimes it's constantly updating, other times its a little quiet, but a pretty consistent showing of similar faces.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I give czw credit. Theyre sneaking up on 20 years in business, thats impressive.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Zandig was a criminally underrated booker/owner, and Hyde's not too bad in his own right; though I do miss the old days. Eric Gargiulo and John House to this day are still my favorite commentary pair. Zandig's three part shoot is a must watch / listen to, just an fyi


----------



## King of Sports

ExGrodzki said:


> Zandig was a criminally underrated booker/owner, and Hyde's not too bad in his own right; though I do miss the old days. Eric Gargiulo and John House to this day are still my favorite commentary pair. Zandig's three part shoot is a must watch / listen to, just an fyi


Oh yes! Gargiulo and House are my favorite commentary duo ever. When they left, CZW could never, ever get a commentary team even half as good as them.

I still haven't seen the Zandig shoot but I have heard that it's really good. I do really need to check it out. 

I am more of a fan of classic CZW than newer CZW. I mean it is awesome that they're still going but besides TOD and COD I only just look up the results on their website right quick and some clips on their Youtube then that's pretty much it.


----------



## sXeMope

Old CZW/New CZW and Zandig/DJ both have their positives and negatives. DJ sounds like more of a pushover at times whereas Zandig is always portrayed as the badass who you either listened to or didn't work for. I'm not sure if I could pick one era of CZW to say I liked better though. Old CZW had some great talent who should have been big stars, but were overshadowed by the deathmatches and new CZW showcases those types of talents more but have moved from deathmatches quite a bit (Though ironically they are still labeled as some for being a garbage promotion).

CZW's commentary these days is generally pretty bad, but I like when they let Mike Rotch commentate. He's probably one of my favorite indy commentators. Gargiulo and House are/were definitely the voices of CZW though.


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Old CZW/New CZW and Zandig/DJ both have their positives and negatives. DJ sounds like more of a pushover at times whereas Zandig is always portrayed as the badass who you either listened to or didn't work for. I'm not sure if I could pick one era of CZW to say I liked better though. Old CZW had some great talent who should have been big stars, but were overshadowed by the deathmatches and new CZW showcases those types of talents more but have moved from deathmatches quite a bit (Though ironically they are still labeled as some for being a garbage promotion).
> 
> CZW's commentary these days is generally pretty bad, but I like when they let Mike Rotch commentate. He's probably one of my favorite indy commentators. Gargiulo and House are/were definitely the voices of CZW though.


To me, 2001-2005 was CZW's golden era, with 2002 being their best single year. 2006-2007 was really good as well. 2008 and after it just seemed like they sorta lost that, for lack of a better term, "magic" that they had. Don't get me wrong there were still many great moments, matches, and wrestlers '08-present but '01-'05 just seemed like vintage CZW.

Even though I liked Zandig, I do have a lot of respect for DJ. I really do think that without him CZW wouldn't have lasted. It seemed like Zandig was kinda losing it as owner and the change in ownership needed to happen. 

I have Nick Mondo's shoot interview and I agree with him that CZW had great potential but unfortunately they never really found a way to truly realize it. It may have been because they were just too violent, there was that huge chance at really launching with COD 3 when they broke the ECW Arena attendance record but unfortunately the event was poorly ran which turned a lot of potential fans away. I don't know, it is quite the achievement though to be running shows consistently for 16 years.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> To me, 2001-2005 was CZW's golden era, with 2002 being their best single year. 2006-2007 was really good as well. 2008 and after it just seemed like they sorta lost that, for lack of a better term, "magic" that they had. Don't get me wrong there were still many great moments, matches, and wrestlers '08-present but '01-'05 just seemed like vintage CZW.
> 
> Even though I liked Zandig, I do have a lot of respect for DJ. I really do think that without him CZW wouldn't have lasted. It seemed like Zandig was kinda losing it as owner and the change in ownership needed to happen.
> 
> I have Nick Mondo's shoot interview and I agree with him that CZW had great potential but unfortunately they never really found a way to truly realize it. It may have been because they were just too violent, there was that huge chance at really launching with COD 3 when they broke the ECW Arena attendance record but unfortunately the event was poorly ran which turned a lot of potential fans away. I don't know, it is quite the achievement though to be running shows consistently for 16 years.


Yeah I agree. I think DJ saved CZW in a way. Everyone says that Zandig was uninterested and often left early or didn't show up, and DJ had the interest of the company in mind and did it right, whereas a mark with a deep pocket could have ran it into the ground. He also did a lot getting CZW to work with international feds 

Speaking of international feds, anyone have results for the CZW vs. IWS show that happened last weekend? I can't find anything other than Vampiro wasn't there and Manny was replaced in the title match by Frankie The Mobster.


----------



## King of Sports

The CZW website posted the quick results, here they are:

Quick Results:
SLI's Benjamin Tull def. Dan O'Hare in the VIP Preshow Match

PCP Crazy F'N Manny and DJ Hye face off
The owners of the tow promotions entered the ring and exchanged words. During the exchange, it was revealed that Manny was not medically cleared to compete and would have to choose a replacement to challenge Matt Tremont for the CZW World Championship.

Rory Gulak def. Neiko Sozio in a CZW Showcase Match

Sexxxy Eddy def. the Blackfists in a Gaulent Match
To note, this was Black Dynamites first loss in IWS

DJ Hyde def. Shayne Hawke
Following the match, Hyde called Tremont to the ring and they demanded to see Manny's replacement. In a shocking turn of events, Manny revealed Tremont's new challenger as former IWS Champion and CZW Alum, FRANKY THE MOBSTER!

Matt Tremont successfully defended the CZW World Championship against Franky the Mobster

Team Tremendous successfully defended the CZW Tag Team Championships against Tabarnak De Team
In a controversial finish, TDT actually pinned Team Tremendous. However, IWS Senior Official Bakais came to the ring and restarted because Barry's foot was on the bottom rope. After the restart, Team Tremendous came out victorious.

Excess def. Joe Gacy to retain the IWS Canadian Championship

Team CZW (The Nation of Intoxication) vs. Team IWS (Vampiro, Green Phantom, and the Hardcore Ninjas) ended in a no contest
This match would end with both the IWS and CZW locker rooms clearing out and brawling all over the building. But at the conclusion, Crazy Manny took the microphone and publicly showed his respect for CZW as the fans chanted for both promotions to close out the night!


----------



## Certified G

King of Sports said:


> I still haven't seen the Zandig shoot but I have heard that it's really good. I do really need to check it out.
> 
> I am more of a fan of classic CZW than newer CZW. I mean it is awesome that they're still going but besides TOD and COD I only just look up the results on their website right quick and some clips on their Youtube then that's pretty much it.


The Zandig shoot was really entertaining. I watched it a couple years ago and enjoyed it, even though it was obvious he was bullshitting here and there. Then again that happens in every shoot as far as I know so it wasn't much of an issue.

I'm not sure if I prefer old CZW or new CZW but I'm leaning towards the older stuff. Mid 00's is probably my favorite period to watch. They had such a talented roster at that time, between deathmatch guys such as Nick Gage, JC Bailey, Necro etc. you also had a mix of talented guys from other companies like Super Dragon, Sonjay Dutt, Chris Hero etc. They definitely had the potential to put on great cards, it's a really underrated company by most fans..

On the other hand, with DJ Hyde you have some more better booking and of course the relationships with Big Japan and WWN. At the end of the day, if Zandig's heart wasn't into it there was zero chance of CZW ever growing so a sale to DJ Hyde was probably best for everyone involved.

I hope Zandig and his giant gut return one day for a final match.


----------



## Oiky

Oldschool CZW was fantastic but then again the newer stuff is still good aswell, Certified G is right, mid 00's was beastly.


----------



## King of Sports

Yeah I agree with mid-2000's being really good; imo 2005 was probably the 2nd or 3rd best year for CZW. Has anybody else watched both Nick Gage and Justice Pain vs. Necro Butcher and Toby Klein matches from Violent by Design and High Stakes 3? Man... those were some excellent hardcore matches (not deathmatches per say, but hardcore) honestly I think I'd consider them some of the best hardcore tag-team matches ever. The '05 Cage of Death match was excellent as well.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Hope MASADA comes back onboard fully


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so did Gage really go back to prison again? :mj2


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> so did Gage really go back to prison again? :mj2


I think it's still up in the air. Last I heard he was waiting to see a judge and people were raising money for his legal fees. Seems like he's definitely out of COD though so that really sucks.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sigh


----------



## sharkboy22

Alex Colon and AR Fox are making what I believe their deathmatch debuts later this year. Colon will be taking on Havoc at Cerebral in what is being advertised as just a deathmatch. Not sure what exactly is the situation but it appears as if Colon is trying to make a name for himself (again) after losing a LOT of steam after his BOTB win 2 years ago- a situation which CZW management handled worse than WWE with Cesaro's Andre Memorial Battle Royal victory.

As far as Fox goes, I hope to God he doesn't kill himself.


----------



## ExGrodzki

AR Fox vs. Sick Nick Mondo - TLC Match yuppppppppppppppp :mark:


----------



## ThatWrestlingGuy11

Does CZW drug their wrestlers?


----------



## ExGrodzki

ThatWrestlingGuy11 said:


> Does CZW drug their wrestlers?


What kind of fucking question is that?


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> What kind of fucking question is that?


Most likely a troll question. One of those who see only the deathmatches and assume that everyone is drugged out.

But on topic - Mox and Callihan both passed WWE's medical testing so there's the answer there...


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

It's good to see masada


----------



## ExGrodzki

MASADA is the man


----------



## King of Sports

This is something I got to thinking about and thought what the hell might as well... Another list!

*KoS's Best Tournament of Death Competitors*

1. *The Wifebeater * 
TOD Win/Loss Record: 6-0 
TOD Appearances: 2 
TOD Championships: 2 (1 and 3)
The only competitor to go undefeated while winning multiple tournaments.

2. *Danny Havoc*
TOD Win/Loss Record: 12-8
TOD Appearances: 10
TOD Championships: 2 (7 and 12)
Most TOD wins and appearances.

3.*Masada*
TOD Win/Loss Record: 9-2
TOD Appearances: 4
TOD Championships: 2 (10 and 11)
Only competitor to win back-to-back tournaments. 

4. *Nick Gage*
TOD Win/Loss Record: 11-6-1
TOD Appearances: 8
TOD Championships: 1 (5)
Tied for most finals appearances. Best overall record. 

5. *Drake Younger*
TOD Win/Loss record: 9-4
TOD Appearances: 5
TOD Championships: 1 (6)
Tied for most finals appearances. Only competitor to also win the Best of the Best Tournament. 

6. *Necro Butcher*
TOD Win/Loss Record: 8-6
TOD Appearances: 7
TOD Championships: 1 (4)
Only competitor to participate in the first 6 tournaments.

7. *Sick Nick Mondo*
TOD Win/Loss Record: 5-1
TOD Appearances: 2
TOD Championships: 1 (2)
First competitor to reach back-to-back finals.

8. *Jun Kasai*
TOD Win/Loss Record: 3-0
TOD Appearances: 1
TOD Championships: 1 (13)
Only competitor to win the tournament in his debut.

9. *Scotty Vortekz*
TOD Win/Loss Record: 8-5
TOD Appearances: 6
TOD Championships: 1 (9)

10. *Matt Tremont* 
TOD Win/Loss Record: 4-2
TOD Appearances: 3
TOD Championships: 1 (14)
Most recent champion.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Isnt Nick Gage is prison for robbing the same bank that put him there the first time?


----------



## sXeMope

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Isnt Nick Gage is prison for robbing the same bank that put him there the first time?


I don't think so. I'm not sure if the reason for his recent troubles has even been revealed. I've seen some say that he failed a drug test, and I seen someone who said he tried to run off with 500 flyers for his tournament without paying. I'm not sure if he even seen a judge for it. I know Brett Lauderdale said there was money being raised but I haven't heard anything since. Who knows though. A life on parole is arguably harder than a life in jail.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> This is something I got to thinking about and thought what the hell might as well... Another list!
> 
> *KoS's Best Tournament of Death Competitors*
> 
> 1. *The Wifebeater *
> 
> 2. *Danny Havoc*
> 
> 3.*Masada*
> 
> 4. *Nick Gage*
> 
> 5. *Drake Younger*
> 
> 6. *Necro Butcher*
> 
> 7. *Sick Nick Mondo*
> 
> 8. *Jun Kasai*
> 
> 9. *Scotty Vortekz*
> 
> 10. *Matt Tremont*


Another good list. Has Nicky really only won one TOD? I could have sworn he's won two. Personally I'd replace Scotty Vortekz with either JC Bailey or Thumbtack Jack. JC Bailey is included in a lot of memorable TOD matches. In fact, I looked it up and I feel like it would be easier to name the matches he was involved in that aren't memorable than the ones that are. As for Thumbtack Jack, I think when he came along he brought a whole new level of violence with him with the syringes and just what he was willing to do. Just my opinion but I feel like Vortekz never felt like a real deathmatch "superstar" IMO. I always looked at him as Dustin Lee/Drake Younger's partner, and later one of the guys in the NOI. Most enjoyment I ever got out of him was his "Street Word Of The Day" segment on Robert Anthonys webshow back in 2010.

I think Pinkie Sanchez should get a special mention too. While he didn't do particularly well in the tournament, he did compete in TOD and BOTB in the same year, I believe they were only a week or two apart that year as well. SeXXXy Eddy and Arsenal deserve special mentions as well IMO. I think their match at TOD 3 was one of the best matches in TOD history, not to mention the aftermath that undoubtedly secured future CZW bookings for a lot of the Canadian guys.


----------



## Weeto

I haven't seen a great deal of CZW but do they have any decent talent at the moment or are they running on fumes with broken down older guys?


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Another good list. Has Nicky really only won one TOD? I could have sworn he's won two. Personally I'd replace Scotty Vortekz with either JC Bailey or Thumbtack Jack. JC Bailey is included in a lot of memorable TOD matches. In fact, I looked it up and I feel like it would be easier to name the matches he was involved in that aren't memorable than the ones that are. As for Thumbtack Jack, I think when he came along he brought a whole new level of violence with him with the syringes and just what he was willing to do. Just my opinion but I feel like Vortekz never felt like a real deathmatch "superstar" IMO. I always looked at him as Dustin Lee/Drake Younger's partner, and later one of the guys in the NOI. Most enjoyment I ever got out of him was his "Street Word Of The Day" segment on Robert Anthonys webshow back in 2010.
> 
> I think Pinkie Sanchez should get a special mention too. While he didn't do particularly well in the tournament, he did compete in TOD and BOTB in the same year, I believe they were only a week or two apart that year as well. SeXXXy Eddy and Arsenal deserve special mentions as well IMO. I think their match at TOD 3 was one of the best matches in TOD history, not to mention the aftermath that undoubtedly secured future CZW bookings for a lot of the Canadian guys.


Thanks! Yeah Gage only won TOD 5, the "no contest" I put was the TOD 8 finals where he severed his artery and the match had to be stopped. I still have no idea who the winner is suppose to be for that tournament...They had it where Zandig considered himself the winner for some reason (I was there live, it got so confusing lol) then like 5 seconds after that he said Thumbtack Jack was the winner, and TJ SHOULD have stayed the winner but then on the next show they had some kinda dumb angle where DJ Hyde took the trophy and considered himself the winner. Then at TOD: Rewind TJ won the tournament and I thought that meant he was the champion but then semi-recently I looked on the TOD winners page of the website and it STILL said DJ Hyde was the winner. So I have no idea lol, they didn't handle that good at all when it was so simple: since Gage couldn't continue the match, Thumbtack Jack should have been the winner. So to me at least, TOD 8 didn't have an actual winner. 

This list was more stat-driven than looking at the how good the actual matches were. If I did go by that then Masada would be a lot lower, Nick Mondo would be higher and Scotty Vortekz probably wouldn't be on there at all. I agree with Bailey, I couldn't tell you how much I wanted him to win over Vortekz at TOD 9. I was legit pissed when they put Scotty over him. 

Sometime soon I'm probably gonna do a "Best TOD matches" next, so look out for that! :smile2:



Weeto said:


> I haven't seen a great deal of CZW but do they have any decent talent at the moment or are they running on fumes with broken down older guys?


I haven't seen a ton of real recent CZW but I know that they bring in a lot of new guys. I actually don't think they have a lot of older guys there.


----------



## sXeMope

Weeto said:


> I haven't seen a great deal of CZW but do they have any decent talent at the moment or are they running on fumes with broken down older guys?


Depends on who you consider to be broken down older guys. The only guy who I'd consider an "Old School" guy on the shows regularly is Blk Jeez, and he's not bad by any means. Nick Gage breathed some new life into CZW (And the indies in general) during his most recent run. They have a lot of decent talent at the moment and they've been a cornerstone in helping guys break out in the last couple years.



King of Sports said:


> Thanks! Yeah Gage only won TOD 5, the "no contest" I put was the TOD 8 finals where he severed his artery and the match had to be stopped. I still have no idea who the winner is suppose to be for that tournament...They had it where Zandig considered himself the winner for some reason (I was there live, it got so confusing lol) then like 5 seconds after that he said Thumbtack Jack was the winner, and TJ SHOULD have stayed the winner but then on the next show they had some kinda dumb angle where DJ Hyde took the trophy and considered himself the winner. Then at TOD: Rewind TJ won the tournament and I thought that meant he was the champion but then semi-recently I looked on the TOD winners page of the website and it STILL said DJ Hyde was the winner. So I have no idea lol, they didn't handle that good at all when it was so simple: since Gage couldn't continue the match, Thumbtack Jack should have been the winner. So to me at least, TOD 8 didn't have an actual winner.
> 
> This list was more stat-driven than looking at the how good the actual matches were. If I did go by that then Masada would be a lot lower, Nick Mondo would be higher and Scotty Vortekz probably wouldn't be on there at all. I agree with Bailey, I couldn't tell you how much I wanted him to win over Vortekz at TOD 9. I was legit pissed when they put Scotty over him.
> 
> Sometime soon I'm probably gonna do a "Best TOD matches" next, so look out for that! :smile2:


I think Rewind and 8 were two separate entities, but I agree the way they handled TOD 8 was weird. IIRC DJ and TJ never actually did anything after that. DJ won a 4 way and was given a trophy. From what I've heard in shoots, Nick Gage was supposed to win it that year but then the whole arm thing happened and he died for 8 minutes. Pretty crazy that he wanted to continue after that happened.

Interested in seeing the TOD matches list. There have been some great matches over the years, especially in the mid-2000s when Drake, JC, and Brain Damage were starting to make a name for themselves.


----------



## sXeMope

David Starr wants a match against Sami Callihan. Anyone else feeling this is a swerve? It's odd for him to be blatantly calling out Sami like that when he hasn't been announced officially. He's calling out "The Best Of The Best" and they're hyping Sami, but I feel like we'll see Alex Colon or something come out, haha.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: notsureifspoiler?















:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: notsureifspoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


I wouldn't consider it a spoiler because it's announced. Kinda wish they didn't announce it beforehand though.


----------



## Donnie

SAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMI that's sweet. One more match with Havoc please


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Sami vs Masada?


----------



## somerandomfan

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Sami vs Masada?


Possibly could be coming but pretty sure it won't be at CoD, if I'm not mistaken MASADA is in the Cage of Death match for the CZW WHC.


----------



## King of Sports

So yeah... Cage of Death... biggest CZW show of the year...

Did anyone watch it? How good was the show? In particularly the Cage of Death match, anything crazy happen?


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> So yeah... Cage of Death... biggest CZW show of the year...
> 
> Did anyone watch it? How good was the show? In particularly the Cage of Death match, anything crazy happen?


Hit and miss show. Overall it's worth watching I guess. Some notes. I'll try to avoid spoiling. 

- For the most part, the stream was the drizzling shits. Very laggy

- Joey Janela almost died multiple times in the opener. Depending on your feelings towards wrestling you'll love it or hate it. I really love the "indy style" but this match had my inner Jim Cornette coming out.

- Gulaks/Beaver Boys was there. Haven't been following CZW closely but I struggle to see what the Gulaks are. I mean, they had the thing with Nick Gage so I'd assume they were heels, but they seemed to get over pretty well.

- Greg Excellent/Tony Nese was there as well. Greg is trying to be a more serious character. Personally if I were Greg Excellent and I wanted to be a more serious character I'd change my attire and use an entrance song that isn't Never Gonna Give You Up

- George Gatton/DJ Hyde was okay for what it was. Gatton is over but has a long way to come in the ring. Way too early for him to be a regular on the main roster.

- TV Ready/Team Tremendous was okay. Bill Carr wasn't there. Dick Justice accompanied Dan Barry to ringside but for whatever reason, Sozio replaced Dan Barry. Dan Barry had a little shoot on the mic before the match and shit on the fans. I liked that.

- Gacy/Donst was great from what I saw. The stream was awful during this match so I can't really say anything about it other than it's probably the most violent Donst has ever gotten, bar the match with Danny Havoc at AIW a year or two ago.

- I think they aired the pre-show BOTB qualifier here. Pretty good match. Desmond Xavier is a good talent and has a future if CZW uses him right (lol). Brittant Blake is bae.

- Danny Havoc/RSP was fantastic. If RSP doesn't have a full-time spot in CZW after that I'll be very mad. He killed it at TOD and he killed it here.

- Can't say much about Callihan/Starr. It was okay. There's still something off about Starr to me. No matter what he does on his own, he feels like the Jannetty of Juicy Product and a Young Bucks ripoff.

- Cage Of Death was cool. AR Fox survived, which is a Christmas miracle. Kind of wished they did this show at The Arena or something because the ceiling at the Skate Zone is only about 7 feet higher than the top of the cage/scaffold so there wasn't much they could do aside from the typical highspots. AR Fox stepped up and went through some glass, and even took a bump off the scaffold if I remember right. I was kind of biased against it because I knew it should have been Gage/Tremont. Apparently Nick could be out soon so hopefully that match happens at the Anniversary show. Hopefully a NRBW match. A Proper NRBW match too, not the pussy variant that they've been doing recently with replacing the ropes with three strands of wire, I mean having huge webs on each side of the ring.


----------



## petecrimson

just watched Cage of Death, my first full length CZW event in quite a while and really enjoyed it. Thinking of buying a subscription to czwstudios, anyone have one and is it worth it?


----------



## sXeMope

petecrimson said:


> just watched Cage of Death, my first full length CZW event in quite a while and really enjoyed it. Thinking of buying a subscription to czwstudios, anyone have one and is it worth it?


I'd say yes because they release their new shows as soon as they're out on DVD, and they're slowly gonna add their complete backlog, as well as also having FBW, Legacy, Tidal, and a couple of other feds on there as well. Well worth the $9.99 per month. Even if you just want to see the latest show you're still saving money if you can wait a week or two for the release. There are codes floating around to get a free month though. I know "PWPONDERINGS" was one a few months back but a Google search also gave me "PWPFREECZW", which is more likely to work as it's more recent.


----------



## petecrimson

I ended up getting it and watched the TOD from last year first, surprised to see TOD 2 isn't on there, but TOD 1 is. And TOD 9 isn't either.. hmm. Anyone know why?


----------



## somerandomfan

petecrimson said:


> I ended up getting it and watched the TOD from last year first, surprised to see TOD 2 isn't on there, but TOD 1 is. And TOD 9 isn't either.. hmm. Anyone know why?


I'm not sure about 9 personally, but chances are ToD 2 isn't up because it was a show between CZW and IWA Mid-South, they most likely would have run into copyright issues. (and really would anyone blame DJ Hyde for not wanting to do business with Ian Rotten?)


----------



## sXeMope

somerandomfan said:


> I'm not sure about 9 personally, but chances are ToD 2 isn't up because it was a show between CZW and IWA Mid-South, they most likely would have run into copyright issues. (and really would anyone blame DJ Hyde for not wanting to do business with Ian Rotten?)


I don't think there would be copyright problems between two promotions from the early 2000's. Especially IWA Mid South. They have a big back-catalog to upload and I guess they just haven't gotten to those shows yet. Kind of surprising though because TOD 2 is probably the most infamous event in CZW history.


----------



## petecrimson

see i was kinda thinking copyright issues because TOD vs Gorefest also isn't on there and a few like that. But TOD 9 seems odd. Maybe because of JC Bailey passing literally two months later. I watched the end of the finals and the guy looked out of it at the end big time. and Scotty Vortekz eventually screwing them over if i've heard correctly


----------



## CretinHop138

petecrimson said:


> I ended up getting it and watched the TOD from last year first, surprised to see TOD 2 isn't on there, but TOD 1 is. And TOD 9 isn't either.. hmm. Anyone know why?


Apart from THAT Zandig/Mondo bump, the show was abysmal. Zandig called it one of if not the worst show he promoted half the IWA guys involved were not in shape and most of the guys bar Necro couldn't work a deathmatch properly as the quality of deathmatches (yeah lol) between CZW and IWA Mid South was like night and day, CZW guys were very fast paced and did some innovative stuff and the guys were in shape, where as IWA guys were slow clunky and the equivalent of fat people hitting each other with lightbulbs literally backyarder stuff. 

Thankfully they then rebounded with TOD 3 (Sexxxy Eddy's breakout event even though he didn't win it) and TOD 4 (Necro Butcher finally winning the thing and getting his dues)

They may put it up but they may have a tough job in optimising it because back then the Smart Mark Video releases were poor quality.


----------



## sXeMope

petecrimson said:


> see i was kinda thinking copyright issues because TOD vs Gorefest also isn't on there and a few like that. But TOD 9 seems odd. Maybe because of JC Bailey passing literally two months later. I watched the end of the finals and the guy looked out of it at the end big time. and Scotty Vortekz eventually screwing them over if i've heard correctly


I dunno, I could be wrong but I really feel like it's an issue of the staff uploading the events vs a problem with copyright. TOD vs. Gorefest isn't uploaded, but the Triangle of Ultraviolence events are, and neither were events promoted exclusively by CZW. Plus, DJ said on a recent podcast appearance that the recent CZW vs. IWS show will be uploaded soon and that was an IWS promoted show. I can't see them holding events back because of someone on the show. If that were the case, I feel like anything involving Nick Gage would be edited out.


----------



## petecrimson

hmm, Idk just seems odd to me. so I'm thinking of watching some Cage of Death today, just watched the new one the other day. Does anyone have like a summary of some of their favorites?


----------



## sXeMope

I really loved COD 13. One of the better events they ran in the last few years IMO but I don't think it's on CZWStudios right now. COD 6 was pretty good as well. 

Some of the older ones are good for different reasons. I watched COD 2 a while ago and there was a chair riot BEFORE a match. It was odd. Early 00's indies were odd things.


----------



## petecrimson

sXeMope said:


> I really loved COD 13. One of the better events they ran in the last few years IMO but I don't think it's on CZWStudios right now. COD 6 was pretty good as well.
> 
> Some of the older ones are good for different reasons. I watched COD 2 a while ago and there was a chair riot BEFORE a match. It was odd. Early 00's indies were odd things.


Will check them out. Really wanna start from the beginning so I'll build to COD 2, noticed COD3 is at the ECW Arena too, interesting. I just know its like their Wrestlemania so I figured there were some other level events. I'll let you know my thoughts! If you had to name a top 5 of CZW superstars ever who would they be?

I'm a sucker for Deathmatch types so, so far
5.Zandig/JC Bailey/ Jaki, basically my honorable mentions. Haven't seen enough of these guys to properly rank them. I'm sure I'll see more. Particularly curious as to whether or not Zandig was as good (or as bad) as people say. Jaki was one of the first ones to catch my eye online with the wicked facepaint. And Bailey is just a guy who from what I've seen wanted to entertain us with a dangerous (unfortunately literally) level of passion for the biz.
4. Nick Mondo, guy was one of the more versatile of the original pack, shame he got hurt when he did. I see AR Fox having potential to be as good, if not better considering his performance at COD. 
3.Matt Tremont, I remember the first time I saw him I figured he'd be just another deathmatch guy but his work nowadays is top notch or maybe I'd only seen his bad side. Guy really won me over with TOD and COD this year. 
2.MASADA, guy who can wrestle and loves to put people through glass with high impact moves, whats not to love? (except the skewers lol)
1. Jun Kasai, guy can just do it all and without killing himself, gotta love it. Him putting his head through the cross with razor boards was amazing! First guy who caught my eye with his crazy gashes, so glad when he won TOD. Wish he was more involved with CZW would make a good world champ.


----------



## sXeMope

COD 3 was their first show at The Arena. Heard a lot of stories about it on shoot interviews. Drew like crazy and it was a good show, but really long. I watched some of it and it had some matches that weren't bad, but didn't fit the "All Killer, No Filler" feel that a big show like that should have. I assume you're a relatively new fan to CZW? Best Of The Best 1 is definitely worth checking out. Early Briscoes were fantastic. Shame that many people have never really seen any of their stuff from those days.

Personally my top 5 CZW guys is kind of a hard list to make. There are a lot of guys who I want to list, but I don't feel that they're GOAT status.

Zandig - The Boss. CZW wouldn't exist without him. Opinions on him vary, but I feel like he was a great promoter and owner. He knew what he wanted, and he didn't let other promoters or people tell him what to do. He's apparently looking to get back into the business in some capacity and I can't wait to see what happens there. I feel like he'd start another company as opposed to a full-time wrestler, but either way it should be good.

Drake Younger - He carried CZW on his back for a good couple of years and he can do anything. So glad to see him in NXT but I wish they'd let him wrestle.

Nick Mondo - Similar to Drake, He's a big reason as to why CZW got so much hype in the early '00s. I can also respect him for going balls to the wall and leaving the business on his terms, rather than having a serious injury that fucks him up for life.

Nick Gage - The Fuckin Man. He's a similar case to Drake and Mondo, except he transcends time. He was over in the early days of CZW, he was over until he went to jail in 2010, and he was the most over guy the second he came back. Really hoping this isn't the end of his career because I think he still has a few good years left in the tank.

Matt Tremont - The current face of CZW. Hated him when I first saw him, but he really grew on me. I think he's really elevated CZW, and current day deathmatch wrestling as a whole.

There are so many other guys I could list though. Trent Acid was originally on my list because I feel like he could have made it to WWE if he was able to conquer his personal issues. Similar thing with JC Bailey. He could have been a CZW World Champion if it wasn't for his personal problems and unfortunate early death.


----------



## King of Sports

petecrimson said:


> hmm, Idk just seems odd to me. so I'm thinking of watching some Cage of Death today, just watched the new one the other day. Does anyone have like a summary of some of their favorites?


Just going by the actual Cage of Death matches, COD 5 definitely! So many bumps in that match that it'll make your head spin. Highly entertaining.

I'm also a huge fan of COD 7. That one is probably the most flat-out brutal Cage of Death match. 

Granted, there is a few I haven't watched, but those are my top 2 choices. 

Barely remember anything about COD 1...

Saw COD 2 once and was a pretty good match, it really showed how CZW was pushing the envelope in terms of violence way back when. 

COD 3 was okay, but is a bit anti-climatic. 

COD 4 was good and has a few brutal bumps.

COD 6 Team Cash vs Blk-Out was amazing. Much like COD 5 it has a crazy amount of spots. The Jack Evans bump was :surprise:

COD 8 is one of the few I actually never saw besides some clips on YouTube. Still need to check that one out in full!

COD 9 was another amazing spot-filled match featuring many of the newer faces (back in 2007) of CZW. Highly recommended.

COD 10 was kinda meh—I attended it live and besides the Devon Moore bump it wasn't that great. 

COD 11 like 8 I never saw it in full only clips. 

COD 12 also never saw...

COD 13 was very good, much like how the best CODs went, filled with violent bumps. It also has a very neat ending!

COD 14 and 15 I've never seen. I heard 14 was kinda bad, and haven't heard much about 15...

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lm2

CZW the memories lol, Sick Nick Mondo, was the guy who pretty much made me a fan, when you heard Last resort come on and his balls to the walls fighting style he was just great, huge bumps and never really enjoyed it crazy,


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> COD 6 Team Cash vs Blk-Out was amazing. Much like COD 5 it has a crazy amount of spots. The Jack Evans bump was :surprise:


That Evans bump was quite insane indeed. Still find it kind of funny that after it happened the ring announcer calmly says "Jack Evans has been eliminated"

COD6 was the year they did two cage matches as well, but the H8 Club Collision cage match was really overshadowed. I looked up the card for COD 6 and its really good overall. I never realized how good it was before.


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> That Evans bump was quite insane indeed. Still find it kind of funny that after it happened the ring announcer calmly says "Jack Evans has been eliminated"
> 
> COD6 was the year they did two cage matches as well, but the H8 Club Collision cage match was really overshadowed. I looked up the card for COD 6 and its really good overall. I never realized how good it was before.


Yeah the H8 Club vs. H8 Club match wasn't bad but for a COD match it wasn't amazing. It seemed more like a FBTW match and the Cage just happened to be surrounding them. 90% of the match they were just hitting each other with stuff, which ain't a bad thing but for Cage of Death you would expect a little bit more. It was gonna be impossible for them to top the match just before though, so I kinda understand it.

Also I agree that COD 6 was a very good show overall. Super Dragon/Excalibur vs. Kevin Steen/El Genrico is still one of my favorite tag-team matches of all-time. Also the falls count anywhere match between M-Dogg 20 and Sonjay Dutt was phenomenal as well. There were a couple duds on that show (like the Ladders and Scaffold match) but overall, definitely one of the best shows CZW ever put on.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Yeah the H8 Club vs. H8 Club match wasn't bad but for a COD match it wasn't amazing. It seemed more like a FBTW match and the Cage just happened to be surrounding them. 90% of the match they were just hitting each other with stuff, which ain't a bad thing but for Cage of Death you would expect a little bit more. It was gonna be impossible for them to top the match just before though, so I kinda understand it.
> 
> Also I agree that COD 6 was a very good show overall. Super Dragon/Excalibur vs. Kevin Steen/El Genrico is still one of my favorite tag-team matches of all-time. Also the falls count anywhere match between M-Dogg 20 and Sonjay Dutt was phenomenal as well. There were a couple duds on that show (like the Ladders and Scaffold match) but overall, definitely one of the best shows CZW ever put on.


I don't think I've ever seen the event in full, and a Ladder and Scaffold match sounds like a pretty dumb gimmick, but I've got a soft spot in my heart for Messiah. Anyone who can get their thumb cut off due to something wrestling related and work for the rival of the person who *allegedly* (lol) ordered the hit deserves infinite respect and is the real.


----------



## dezpool

Hey guys, SMASH wrestling in Toronto is doing a show where the SMASH roster is facing the CZW roster. I'd like to get a few DVDs at the show, can anyone recommend some 2015 shows that don't feature too much ultra violent wrestling? Thanks.


----------



## sXeMope

dezpool said:


> Hey guys, SMASH wrestling in Toronto is doing a show where the SMASH roster is facing the CZW roster. I'd like to get a few DVDs at the show, can anyone recommend some 2015 shows that don't feature too much ultra violent wrestling? Thanks.


They don't do too much stuff thay classifies as "ultraviolent" anymore IMO. Usually they'll only have one "deathmatch" per show and even then I'd argue that a lot of those matches are more hardcore than deathmatch. The only show that really sticks out to be is Best Of The Best. I'd need to look at listings to refresh my memory before I'd recommend any others. 

Hope you enjoy the show. Really cool to see those two companies doing business. Hope it means some (more) US bookings for some of the guys who don't really wrestle outside the Ontario area. Hope Scotty O'Shea specifically can prove himself to DEEJUS and get a spot in BOTB.


----------



## dezpool

Thank you so much, I really appreciate the response. Yeah, I'm actually quite excited for the show, and to get more acquainted with where CZW is at these days. From the little I've seen recently, guys like Lio Rush, Jonathan Gresham, David Starr and Joey Janela seem to be the young lions poised to do big things. So I've definitely got my eye on them. 

I agree 100%, it would be great to see more Canadian talent getting exposure. Only recently have guys like Tyson Dux really started to get booked regularly in US indies. Thanks again, I'll be sure to post my thoughts after the show.


----------



## Bryan Rouse

Do you no were i can watch CZW free online?


----------



## ExGrodzki

Bryan Rouse said:


> Do you no were i can watch CZW free online?


You really should consider buying the digital media or DVDs, they really benefit from the sales.


----------



## FITZ

They're $10 a month online and it gives you a ton of content.


----------



## yomadcool

WWE has had their different faces of the company in this order throughout the years

1963-1978: Bruno Sammartino
February 1978-1983: Bob Backlund
January 1984-August 1993: Hulk Hogan
August 1993-March 1996: Bret Hart
March 1996-March 1998: Shawn Michaels
March 1998- March 2001: Stone Cold Steve Austin
March 2001- August 2002: The Rock
August 2002-March 2004: Brock Lesnar
March 2004-April 2006: Triple H
April 2006-2016: John Cena
2016-Now: Roman Reigns

I was wondering how would this list look like for CZW


----------



## sXeMope

yomadcool said:


> WWE has had their different faces of the company in this order throughout the years
> 
> 1963-1978: Bruno Sammartino
> February 1978-1983: Bob Backlund
> January 1984-August 1993: Hulk Hogan
> August 1993-March 1996: Bret Hart
> March 1996-March 1998: Shawn Michaels
> March 1998- March 2001: Stone Cold Steve Austin
> March 2001- August 2002: The Rock
> August 2002-March 2004: Brock Lesnar
> March 2004-April 2006: Triple H
> April 2006-2016: John Cena
> 2016-Now: Roman Reigns
> 
> I was wondering how would this list look like for CZW


It would be kind of hard because CZW has kind of been in and out. Here's my best try at a list. [USER]ExGrodzki[/USER] and [USER]King of Sports[/USER] could probably give good/better lists. I honestly based mine on my own personal memory of the company, as well as the CZW World Title history.

1999-2003: Zandig; Lobo; Nick Gage; Justice Pain; Wifebeater; Nick Mondo
2004-2005: Ruckus; Chris Hero
2006: Chris Hero; Justice Pain
2007-2008: Nick Gage
2008-2010: Drake Younger
2010-2011: Jon Moxley; Sami Callihan
2012-2013: Masada; Sami Callihan
2014-Present: Matt Tremont

I grouped 1999-2003 together and listed a bunch of guys because I have limited knowledge of those early days and I feel like they were all big players.

Sami Callihan, while never the World Champion in CZW, was definitely "The guy" in CZW for a few years.

Again, it's a list that some people could agree with or tear apart. My knowledge of some parts of CZW history is limited, and I've probably included/excluded some people who I shouldn't have because of that.


----------



## FITZ

Sami Callihan was never their world champion but he made their Jr. Heavyweight title seem just important as their world title.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> It would be kind of hard because CZW has kind of been in and out. Here's my best try at a list. [USER]ExGrodzki[/USER] and [USER]King of Sports[/USER] could probably give good/better lists. I honestly based mine on my own personal memory of the company, as well as the CZW World Title history.
> 
> 1999-2003: Zandig; Lobo; Nick Gage; Justice Pain; Wifebeater; Nick Mondo
> 2004-2005: Ruckus; Chris Hero
> 2006: Chris Hero; Justice Pain
> 2007-2008: Nick Gage
> 2008-2010: Drake Younger
> 2010-2011: Jon Moxley; Sami Callihan
> 2012-2013: Masada; Sami Callihan
> 2014-Present: Matt Tremont
> 
> I grouped 1999-2003 together and listed a bunch of guys because I have limited knowledge of those early days and I feel like they were all big players.
> 
> Sami Callihan, while never the World Champion in CZW, was definitely "The guy" in CZW for a few years.
> 
> Again, it's a list that some people could agree with or tear apart. My knowledge of some parts of CZW history is limited, and I've probably included/excluded some people who I shouldn't have because of that.


this looks about right as someone who's been around since 99', my own personal idea of the topic would be

1999: Zandig, Lobo
2000: Zandig, Lobo, Wifebeater
2001: Zandig, Wifebeater, Nick Mondo
2002: Zandig, Wifebeater, Nick Mondo
2003: Justice Pain, Nick Gage, Ruckus
2004: Ruckus, Chris Hero, Trent Acid, Justice Pain, Nick Gage
2005: Nick Gage, Justice Pain, Ruckus
2006: Nick Gage, Chris Hero
2007: Drake Younger, Nick Gage
2008: Drake Younger, Danny Havoc
2009: Drake Younger, Danny Havoc, MASADA
2010: Drake Younger, Danny Havoc, MASADA
2011: Jon Moxley, MASADA
2012: Jon Moxley, MASADA
2013: MASADA
2014: MASADA, Matt Tremont, AR Fox
2015: Matt Tremont, AR FOX
2016: Matt Tremont

Case in point, MASADA is a beast.


Thanks for the nod, @sXeMope , you're a champ


----------



## ExGrodzki

Just starting my rewatch of CoD VII: Living in Sin, I'll post a review here later if anyone cares; here's the card.



Spoiler:  



1.) Cheech vs. Cloudy 

2.) Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm vs. Gran Akuma, Hallowicked, and Icarus 

3.) D.J. Hyde vs. Jon Dahmer 

4.) Franky The Mobster & Larry Sweeney vs. Beef Wellington and Excalibur

5.) Joey Ryan vs. El Generico - *PWG World Championship*

6.) Adam Flash and Sonjay Dutt vs. SeXXXy Eddy and Nate Webb

7.) Derek Frazier vs. Niles Young - *2/3 Falls TLC Match - CZW Junior Heavyweight Championship
*
8.) Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston and Sabian - *CZW Tag Team Championship*

9.) Kevin Steen vs. Chris Sabin - *CZW Ironman Championship*

10.) Super Dragon vs. Ruckus - *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*

11.) Nick Gage, Justice Pain & John Zandig vs. Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Joker - *6 Man Cage of Death*




Even on paper, solid card. Been a few since I watched it, so I'm excited.


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> this looks about right as someone who's been around since 99', my own personal idea of the topic would be
> 
> 1999: Zandig, Lobo
> 2000: Zandig, Lobo, Wifebeater
> 2001: Zandig, Wifebeater, Nick Mondo
> 2002: Zandig, Wifebeater, Nick Mondo
> 2003: Justice Pain, Nick Gage, Ruckus
> 2004: Ruckus, Chris Hero, Trent Acid, Justice Pain, Nick Gage
> 2005: Nick Gage, Justice Pain, Ruckus
> 2006: Nick Gage, Chris Hero
> 2007: Drake Younger, Nick Gage
> 2008: Drake Younger, Danny Havoc
> 2009: Drake Younger, Danny Havoc, MASADA
> 2010: Drake Younger, Danny Havoc, MASADA
> 2011: Jon Moxley, MASADA
> 2012: Jon Moxley, MASADA
> 2013: MASADA
> 2014: MASADA, Matt Tremont, AR Fox
> 2015: Matt Tremont, AR FOX
> 2016: Matt Tremont
> 
> Case in point, MASADA is a beast.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nod, @sXeMope , you're a champ


Was Masada a real big deal in CZW in 2009? My memory is a little hazy but IIRC he debuted at Tangled Web in 2008 and only did a handful of shows for CZW in 2009, and started full-time with them in 2010 for the Cult Fiction angle?

Either way I agree. Masada was the guy who took over as "The guy" after Drake. You had Mox and Sami but I feel like Masada was the guy who was really carrying the company on his back similar to how Drake did during his title run, which I didn't feel Mox or Sami did as much.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> Was Masada a real big deal in CZW in 2009? My memory is a little hazy but IIRC he debuted at Tangled Web in 2008 and only did a handful of shows for CZW in 2009, and started full-time with them in 2010 for the Cult Fiction angle?
> 
> Either way I agree. Masada was the guy who took over as "The guy" after Drake. You had Mox and Sami but I feel like Masada was the guy who was really carrying the company on his back similar to how Drake did during his title run, which I didn't feel Mox or Sami did as much.


MASADA's near undefeated streak was started back then, but hell even at shows in 08/09, you just knew, this dude was THE dude. To me, he still should be but I can understand his frustration with the indy deathmatch/hardcore scene. (to be candid on a similar note, never really a big fan of drake being the top notch but alas, it is hard to argue his importance in CZW/feds)


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> MASADA's near undefeated streak was started back then, but hell even at shows in 08/09, you just knew, this dude was THE dude. To me, he still should be but I can understand his frustration with the indy deathmatch/hardcore scene. (to be candid on a similar note, never really a big fan of drake being the top notch but alas, it is hard to argue his importance in CZW/feds)


I feel like Masada's Japan experience really legitimized him with the CZW fans immediately. As I remember the deathmatch scene was quite stale in 2008 and he was a real breath of fresh air once he started taking US bookings again. I know he moved back to Texas last year so that's probably why he was gone from CZW for a long time but I'm not sure what the situation is now. I'd be surprised if they're flying him in on a monthly basis.

I loved Drake as "the guy" but I can admit that it got stale near the end of his title run. He definitely deserved it though. The fans wanted him. He's like the CZW equivalent to Daniel Bryan, except Zandig gave the fans what we wanted.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> I feel like Masada's Japan experience really legitimized him with the CZW fans immediately. As I remember the deathmatch scene was quite stale in 2008 and he was a real breath of fresh air once he started taking US bookings again. I know he moved back to Texas last year so that's probably why he was gone from CZW for a long time but I'm not sure what the situation is now. I'd be surprised if they're flying him in on a monthly basis.
> 
> I loved Drake as "the guy" but I can admit that it got stale near the end of his title run. He definitely deserved it though. The fans wanted him. He's like the CZW equivalent to Daniel Bryan, except Zandig gave the fans what we wanted.


Zandig is a criminally underrated booker, promoter and worker. Such a great hand, but got a shitty rep unfairly


----------



## King of Sports

ExGrodzki said:


> Just starting my rewatch of CoD VII: Living in Sin, I'll post a review here later if anyone cares; here's the card.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Cheech vs. Cloudy
> 
> 2.) Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm vs. Gran Akuma, Hallowicked, and Icarus
> 
> 3.) D.J. Hyde vs. Jon Dahmer
> 
> 4.) Franky The Mobster & Larry Sweeney vs. Beef Wellington and Excalibur
> 
> 5.) Joey Ryan vs. El Generico - *PWG World Championship*
> 
> 6.) Adam Flash and Sonjay Dutt vs. SeXXXy Eddy and Nate Webb
> 
> 7.) Derek Frazier vs. Niles Young - *2/3 Falls TLC Match - CZW Junior Heavyweight Championship
> *
> 8.) Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston and Sabian - *CZW Tag Team Championship*
> 
> 9.) Kevin Steen vs. Chris Sabin - *CZW Ironman Championship*
> 
> 10.) Super Dragon vs. Ruckus - *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> 11.) Nick Gage, Justice Pain & John Zandig vs. Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Joker - *6 Man Cage of Death*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even on paper, solid card. Been a few since I watched it, so I'm excited.


The main event of that show is absolutely incredible. My 2nd favorite COD match behind COD 5 (which was just another level of insane).

I'd be interested in a review!

Oh and thanks for making me look smart SxEMope, you and ExGrodzki got that nailed though and tbh I don't know a ton about newer CZW so you would be better at that than me.


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Zandig is a criminally underrated booker, promoter and worker. Such a great hand, but got a shitty rep unfairly


My favorite thing about Zandig is that he ran his company his way and gave no fucks. In Zandigs CZW, You wouldn't have other promoters running around in the back filming promos for their fed. DJ did a lot to open doors for CZW but I feel like he's naive at times and is taken advantage of. 




King of Sports said:


> The main event of that show is absolutely incredible. My 2nd favorite COD match behind COD 5 (which was just another level of insane).
> 
> I'd be interested in a review!
> 
> Oh and thanks for making me look smart SxEMope, you and ExGrodzki got that nailed though and tbh I don't know a ton about newer CZW so you would be better at that than me.


Figured it was worth a shot to mention you haha. In your few posts in this topic I have to say I've enjoyed how you've listed and given reasons for listing the way you did. TBH I wouldn't be able to give reasons for most of my picks haha. 

-- 

Anyone watch the recent CZW vs. SMASH or CZW vs. IWS shows? I started watching the IWS show last night but fell asleep after Sozio/Gulak (Which was really good for a match involving Sozio and Rory Gulak btw). Early highlight is DJ in the opening segment responding to a fan who yelled something about blow jobs. DJ responded with "Beej for Deej. That's how you get booked". Popped me hard even though it was 2am and I had an intense headache, haha.


----------



## King of Sports

Alright, I said I was gonna do this awhile ago and I'm a man of my word, so here it is...

KoS's Top 10 TOD Matches

10. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Zandig - TOD 2 Semi-Final 

This match needs to be watched at least once just for the Mother F'n bomb off the building, which is one of the biggest bumps in wrestling history. Sure, the whole match revolves around that one bump but if there's ever one match that should be remembered for a single moment, it's this one. 

9. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey vs. LOBO - TOD 5 Quarter-Final

Even though the ending of this sucked, this is a very memorable match with it being both Drake's CZW debut and LOBO's only TOD appearance. The barbed-wire spiderweb spots were awesome, and the deathmatch action was top-notch until BLK-out interfered to take out LOBO. 

8. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc - TOD 11 Semi-Final

2 of CZW's best going at it in an awesome match. This one felt like a throwback to the golden age of CZW and the ending sequence was perfect. 

7. MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda - TOD 10 Final 

Probably the best finals TOD has had in the past 6 years. Great action that had a Big Japan feel to it. Much like the previous entry, this match had an amazing ending.

6. JC Bailey vs. Chris Cash - TOD 3 Quarter-Final 

This one feels even more special now that both wrestlers are no longer alive. Chris Cash never wrestled an actual deathmatch prior to this and he showed that he could hold his own in an ultraviolent match. Each bump was high-impact and the match was amazing. 

5. Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston and Robbie Mireno - TOD 4 Quarter-Final 

One of the more surprising matches I've ever seen. This one not only had astounding deathmatch action but also a story as Joker came out to help Zandig against his former stable BLK-Out. One of the very, very few times CZW combined wrestling and storyline successfully. 

4. Thumbtack Jack vs. DJ Hyde - TOD 8 Quarter-Final 

One of the most memorable matches in TOD as well as Thumbtack Jack's only TOD he competed in (excluding TOD Rewind). Witnessing this match live was amazing. Nothing could prepare you for the syringe and cinderblock spots. To my knowledge this was the first CZW match involving syringes and I think it was the first one with cinderblocks. Seeing both of them come into play for the first time was unreal. 

3. Necro Butcher vs. Zandig - TOD 6 Quater-Final

The fascinating thing about this match is that it wasn't even suppose to happen. Necro was suppose to be facing someone else but they weren't able to show so Zandig came out to take his place. This has gotta be among the 10 best no-rope barbed-wire matches ever. These 2 just absolutely tore into each other in true CZW fashion. Definitely a must-watch. 

2. Wifebeater vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo - TOD 1 Final 

The finals of the first TOD embodies everything that TOD stands for. Insanely violent and bloody; with a ton of glass, salt, and a weedwhacker to top it all off. The ending is to this day one of the most iconic moments in deathmatch wrestling. 

1. Sexxxy Eddy vs The Arsenal - TOD 3 Semi-Final 

This match is truly something else. In it we literally see the evolution of a deathmatch wrestler. When the match began the entire crowd hated Eddy's guts, but when it ended they were all chanting his name. The crowd did have a huge part in making this a legendary match. When Eddy cut his artery and the blood squirted out, the crowd went absolutely crazy. Not only that but the entire match was absolutely incredible. If there's any deathmatch fan that hasn't watch this match yet, please do yourself a favor and check it out as soon as you can!


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> Alright, I said I was gonna do this awhile ago and I'm a man of my word, so here it is...
> 
> KoS's Top 10 TOD Matches
> 
> 10. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Zandig - TOD 2 Semi-Final
> 
> This match needs to be watched at least once just for the Mother F'n bomb off the building, which is one of the biggest bumps in wrestling history. Sure, the whole match revolves around that one bump but if there's ever one match that should be remembered for a single moment, it's this one.
> 
> 9. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey vs. LOBO - TOD 5 Quarter-Final
> 
> Even though the ending of this sucked, this is a very memorable match with it being both Drake's CZW debut and LOBO's only TOD appearance. The barbed-wire spiderweb spots were awesome, and the deathmatch action was top-notch until BLK-out interfered to take out LOBO.
> 
> 8. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc - TOD 11 Semi-Final
> 
> 2 of CZW's best going at it in an awesome match. This one felt like a throwback to the golden age of CZW and the ending sequence was perfect.
> 
> 7. MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda - TOD 10 Final
> 
> Probably the best finals TOD has had in the past 6 years. Great action that had a Big Japan feel to it. Much like the previous entry, this match had an amazing ending.
> 
> 6. JC Bailey vs. Chris Cash - TOD 3 Quarter-Final
> 
> This one feels even more special now that both wrestlers are no longer alive. Chris Cash never wrestled an actual deathmatch prior to this and he showed that he could hold his own in an ultraviolent match. Each bump was high-impact and the match was amazing.
> 
> 5. Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston and Robbie Mireno - TOD 4 Quarter-Final
> 
> One of the more surprising matches I've ever seen. This one not only had astounding deathmatch action but also a story as Joker came out to help Zandig against his former stable BLK-Out. One of the very, very few times CZW combined wrestling and storyline successfully.
> 
> 4. Thumbtack Jack vs. DJ Hyde - TOD 8 Quarter-Final
> 
> One of the most memorable matches in TOD as well as Thumbtack Jack's only TOD he competed in (excluding TOD Rewind). Witnessing this match live was amazing. Nothing could prepare you for the syringe and cinderblock spots. To my knowledge this was the first CZW match involving syringes and I think it was the first one with cinderblocks. Seeing both of them come into play for the first time was unreal.
> 
> 3. Necro Butcher vs. Zandig - TOD 6 Quater-Final
> 
> The fascinating thing about this match is that it wasn't even suppose to happen. Necro was suppose to be facing someone else but they weren't able to show so Zandig came out to take his place. This has gotta be among the 10 best no-rope barbed-wire matches ever. These 2 just absolutely tore into each other in true CZW fashion. Definitely a must-watch.
> 
> 2. Wifebeater vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo - TOD 1 Final
> 
> The finals of the first TOD embodies everything that TOD stands for. Insanely violent and bloody; with a ton of glass, salt, and a weedwhacker to top it all off. The ending is to this day one of the most iconic moments in deathmatch wrestling.
> 
> 1. Sexxxy Eddy vs The Arsenal - TOD 3 Semi-Final
> 
> This match is truly something else. In it we literally see the evolution of a deathmatch wrestler. When the match began the entire crowd hated Eddy's guts, but when it ended they were all chanting his name. The crowd did have a huge part in making this a legendary match. When Eddy cut his artery and the blood squirted out, the crowd went absolutely crazy. Not only that but the entire match was absolutely incredible. If there's any deathmatch fan that hasn't watch this match yet, please do yourself a favor and check it out as soon as you can!


Excellent.


----------



## King of Sports

Thanks man!


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Grodzki's Shitty Top 10 Greatest CZW Matches*

*The matches that defined what the black and gold is about.
*


*10.) The Briscoe Brothers vs. Johnny Kashmere & Justice Pain "What About Lobo" (7/28/01)*​
Coming in at number 10 is a pretty classic tag match between The Briscoes and Kashmere & Pain. These four tore it down, psychology, ring work, everything. Solidified the Briscoes as main event talent, that Jay Driver to Pain sealed the deal. While I'm no big fan of the Briscoes, and think Pain is a dick for what he did to Necro at CoDVII, I think this match is absolutely fantastic. Shame Kashmere wasn't working with Acid for this one, I think it would've been pretty great. Always fantastic to see John House and Eric Gargiulo call non-deathmatch wrestling too, those two are CRIMINALLY underrated announcers, and I love them.

*
9.) The H8 Club & John Zandig vs. The Tough Crazy Bastards & Joker "Cage of Death VII: Living in Sin" (12/10/05)​* This was an absolute clusterfuck of insanity, pun intended there Mr. Klein. When you have certified deathmatch legends all in the ring at once, especially when they were all in "their primes", it tends to lend to absolute batshit antics. Back body drops through panes of glass, tables and spiderweb nets of barbed wire. Great dynamics of the five minutes of 2v1 for either team depending on the drawing of the next fighter. Toby Klein, in my opinion, was always underrated and overshadowed by Necro. Of course, Necro is an absolute legend and superb brawler, I just think Toby, and their tag team, should've gone farther and been bigger too. Zandig throwing Joker off the "scaffold" through the flaming tables was a awesome finish to the match, and great send off for Joker. Eric Gargiulo's call that Dewey Donovan was having a gasoline orgasm had me nearly pissing myself. That shoot moment after Gage threw a ladder into the ring, hitting Necro in the head and legitimately knocking him silly, Justice Pain went for an Angle Slam variation on NB, but he was so fucked up that he "sandbagged" him, unwillingly I add again, a few times but Pain just decides to dump Necro on his head outside on the concrete. After a moment of recovery, Necro is pissed, jumps in the ring and legitimately stomps and punches him in the corner, shooting hard, with Eric Gargiulo's classic line "NECRO BUTCHER HAS COME ALIVE." All in all, unforgettable match, an all time great. Gallons of blood here from all six men

*8.) MASADA vs. Jun Kasai "CZW at Wrestlecon" (4/5/2013)​*
One of my personal favorite matches here, with MASADA and Kasai both being in my personal top five all time, showed more mainstream audiences how exactly incredible and breathtaking technical deathmatch wrestling. Two men with incredible chemistry, insane fortitudes and imaginable amounts of shed blood fought at the Wrestlecon convention, showing everyone what the fuck CZW is about. Gusset plates, panes of glass, barbed wire, Jun's face almost getting ripped off, a motivated MASADA are a great combination for a ferocious, nearly stomach churning test of survival. There is some truly good technical, chain wrestling here, in bits and pieces, interspersed with some fucking sick spots. As big as the spots are here, glad that they built up to them with real psychology and ring work, and in turn it pays off well as an end result and as a build through the work to the next spot. Unreal match, truly a spectacle. Kasai is one of a kind, and MASADA is the best deathmatch wrestler in America, period. 

*7.) Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc "Cage of Death XI" (12/09/2009)​*
While this might not be one everybody's list for matches that defined CZW, to me it certainly is. At this point in CZW, the "glory days" of many CZW deathmatch legends were starting to fade away, here and there small vestiges of carnage surviving, until this main event. This is where the next generation of deathmatch wrestlers began for me, because before this Callihan and Havoc were just a couple of young boys, as Zandig put it. They really went berserk in this one, car glass, panes, the cafe, everything. Callihan was a fucking nut in this match, and Havoc looked like a resilient, scrappy badass who slipped up at the last, most crucial moment. Was cool seeing Necro make the save too at the end. That last spot for the final pin was absolutely bananas too, not to mention. Sami and Daniel Tiberius Havoc really kicked the shit out of each other, and I think helped propel both to main event status, as well as solid hands in the DM scene. Of course Havoc won the prior years ToD, but I like to see this as the complement to that tournament which began his ascent to top dog for CZW in the years to follow. Fantastic main event, starting a new generation, that everyone should check out. 
*

6.) Sick Nick Mondo & Jun Kasai vs. Justice Pain & Johnny Kashmere "(Un F'n Believable" (04/14/2001)​*
In all honesty, when I first thought of the list, this was the first that came to mind. The entire event was christened "Un F'n Believable" simply because of the sheer insanity of this match, where Kasai practically became a god. This match was light tube heaven, spot heaven and plasma heaven. Sick Nick Mondo is a fantastic deathmatch / high flying hybrid, the quintessential hybrid if you will allow, and he always had fantastic matches with anyone, never mind solid hands like Pain and Kashmere. These four kicked the living shit out of each other. Most famous of all was the crucifix powerbomb of Kasai to the outside through lighttube boards that completely shredded his elbow to pieces, bone, muscle, skin and all. Not to mention his back was a mess, they had the video of the post match clean up on Youtube up until about a year or so ago, but it got taken down. This match is online in its' entirety and in good quality too, just have to look for it. This match is supremely important in that it ushered in the "ultraviolence" that CZW labeled itself as, as the deathmatch scene exploded with the ToD's popularity. Without Kasai taking the crucifix powerbomb, or his backs' color, or Mondo/Pain/Kashmere combining a high impact, high flying style of deathmatch wrestling, I don't think we have the popularity, or even creation of Tournament of Death. Sure, they did deathmatches before this, but none so arguably spot-heavy or color-laden. Truly incredible stuff, have to see it to believe it. 

*5.) MASADA vs. Ryuji Ito "Down with the Sickness" (09/10/2011)​*
Another MASADA match, another CZW classic, this time with BJW mainstay and legend, Ryuji Ito. They had fought prior in BJW, with some gnarly results and cuts to show for it. Here's another newer deathmatch to add to the list, this one at a time when MASADA was just beginning to be a SERIOUS animal and main attraction in the Combat Zone. These two beat the living snot out of the other, stiff exchanges, sick spots and a NASTY dive off a HUGE ladder. Seriously, If I ever want to show a buddy newer CZW that still has an edge, this is my go-to. This is what the fuck the black and gold was, and is, about. Two dudes, giving their ALL, bleeding their ALL, and fighting to the last breath. Absolute classic match. Nothing else to say, other than that. WATCH IT.

*4.) Ruckus vs. Trent Acid "Cage of Death III" (12/15/2001)​*
By now you must be thinking, damn Grodzki has some crazy entries here for this list, but I kid you not these are the ones I'm pulling for. CZW is known for two things, insane deathmatches and all around fantastic wrestling. These two had a hell of a match, two phenomenal hands in their primes doing what they do best and pulling out all the stops in a wild match. Some fun run ins here and little spots that make this match one of those you just enjoy watching with bated breath. Any match worthy of an entire arena chanting "CZDUB" is wonderful in my book, and this one is a prime example. CoD 3 was the biggest event in CZW history, hot off the heels of the closing of ECW, and in the ECW arena. Hundreds were turned away from attending this card, the pressure was on for the boys to deliver. Check this one out, it's on YT, and you can get it on SMV too. A fantastic watch, and a solid choice to show people who think CZW is all garbage.

*3.) Mike Quackenbush vs. B-Boy vs. Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon "Best of the Best V" (05/14/2005)​*
The final of the fifth annual Best of the Best competition saw arguably four of the best wrestlers in the world at the time go at it in a four way dance. The order of elimination isn't what you're probably expecting it to be as you read it, and as such you should totally check it out just for the suspense. If I recall, this was the first year the BOTB was open-weight class, and that this final happened well after midnight, even though the crowd was HOT as hell for this one. Absolute frenetic pace here, and crazy exchanges. Best of the Best used to be a world class junior heavyweight tournament, but the 2005 edition showed it could be pretty open to all weight classes and still perform at an internationally acclaimed level. This is definitely the best BOTB final to date, lets me wonder if the tournament will ever reach the same heights of glory, with the same level of acclaimed names and prestige it once held. 

*2.) John Zandig vs. The Wifebeater "Night of Infamy 2002" (11/09/2002)​*
Just as if I want to show friends the wrestling side with the Ruckus/Acid or BOTB Final matches, I can just as easily show them this match for the ultraviolence side as this is a stalwart entry in the annals of CZW's bloodsoaked history. The match is officially an NRBWFBTW Squared Circle of Fear I Quit Match, and if that isn't a mouthful of words, it sure as hell makes up for it with mouthfuls of blood. Weedwhackers, salt, fire, balcony dives, chairs, barbed wire, rubber chickens, John House screaming "SAWMWAN CAWHLL 911" all contribute to this bloodbath. Not to mention, the crowd going bananas and the "Athletic Director" ending the match. For the life of me, I just am enthralled at the lengths Zandig and Wifebeater go to, they're close friends I may add, to see who can last in their fight and flight to Hell. What a way for Wifebeater to go out too (for as long as it lasted, he really needed that shoulder surgery). The salt in the back as he weedwhacks Zandig and everyone is just shouting "Oh!!" with the airhorn is an image I won't forget. So many unforgettable spots in this one. Pure, brutal, barebones deathmatch wrestling at its' most gritty, base, and honest.

*1.) Sick Nick Mondo & The Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein "Ultraviolent Freedom of Expression" (09/14/2002)​*
And this is what the Combat Zone is truly about, right here. Four CERTIFIED legends in the indy scene, and the Combat Zone, who go out and deliver a slobberknocker of a main event. You have the two brawlers in Necro and Toby, the brutish tank in Wifebeater and the high flying hybrid phenom in Sick Nick Mondo. This match was spot after spot, which I have no problem with and love, and at the end of the day, it really shone through as CZW coming to life. Two CZW names in the Beater and Mondo, against two IWA fellas in Klein and Necro fought hard and put on a show for fans. CZW always seemed to bring in boys from feds all over the world to give them a chance to shine,and Zandig should be commended for that, as this was before the fantastic IWA-MS and CZW feud, that he brought in two of Ian's boys for a main event match against two of his best. And man, did they kick the living shit out of each other. An exorbitant amount of light tubes, carpet strips, barbed wire and leaking plasma is on show here, as we all know what animals Klein, Necro and Wifebeater can be; and Mondo's brilliance shines through as it always do. The Combat Zone, the black and gold, was, and is, about heart, about fighting to the last man, to the last breath, with that last shred of fight left in you. This match seems most great to me because of that; four legends TRULY in their primes giving John House and Eric Gargiulo heart palpitations every ten seconds with another memorable moment. Bleed on.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm sure you guys are going to tear me apart for the list, but hell, these are the ones I really think capture the spirit of the Combat Zone. And really, isn't any match called by House and Gargiulo a classic???

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deliberately left out ToD matches, as a separate list for that will be made, ASAP.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While in recent years, CZW has strayed from promoting death matches a bit more prominently, as they still get the occasional "glorified garbage" label from ignorant critics, its' my belief that they have more than readily dismissed that notion as farcical. Their cards back then and now have always been a wide variety of scientific, comedy, hardcore, tag team and deathmatch wrestling matches. It's my hope and belief that not only have people begun giving CZW the credit and recognition it deserves, but that people will from now on not shit on the Combat Zone for hosting deathmatches in general, sure they're bloody and a tad offsetting to normal folk, but there is true substance in the deathmatches that CZW hold. They don't throw around deathmatches constantly willy-nilly like IWA-DS or the smaller feds, or do absolute insane spotfest with no-name talent. The deathmatches they have tell stories of psychology, history and have damn good ring work to boot (most of the time). I enjoy and love watching deathmatches, because they are akin to Japanese Puro in the sense of the spirit of a man and his beating heart all that matter, and as well because the deathmatch scene is a lot more realistic and visually pleasing than the choreographed, soft hitting and often fake looking mainstream sports entertainment industry. 

-------------------

Let's see what you have @sXeMope


----------



## King of Sports

That was far from a "Shitty" list Grodzki, it was actually a well thought out and excellently written one! Great job on it!

Just like you, when I think of the best matches, Un'Fn Believable comes to mind. I would probably have it a couple of spots higher if I were to make one but major props for adding it. The craziest thing about it I think is how Pain and Kashmere weren't even DM wrestlers, but were willing to step it up for the company. The passion all of the main wrestlers had for the company back then was admirable.

Unfortunately there are a few matches on the list that I haven't seen in full. Both MASADA matches and the COD 11 match I've only seen clips of, and the "What About Lobo?" show was one I've been wanting to see but haven't gotten around to yet. 

Props also for adding non-deathmatch wrestling to the list to show that it really isn't just about the violence, and I agree that the BotB 5 final was amazing. But also deathmatches like the Night of Infamy one definitely need to be mentioned.

I gotta admit, I was a bit surprised at your number one, but after thinking about it for a bit I do understand why you put it so high. Besides it being an awesome match with the biggest names at the time competing, if you also consider the ending of the match with Messiah's epic promo with the entire roster coming out to the ring to support him—then I really do think that main event in its entirety "defined what the black and gold is about" as you put it.

Once again, fantastic list and great job on it. I'm really looking forward to your TOD list!


----------



## sXeMope

That's a good list. I'm not sure if I can even make a good Top 10 CZW matches list because there's so much I've missed or forgotten. I can make a list of my favorites, but I wouldn't give that list to someone looking to get into CZW. 

(I originally typed this last night. While I was typing it my internet connection died and I didn't realize it until I pressed reply and got the connection timed out message. Lost the entire post, so here's a quick list).

Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - BOTB1
- This match was fantastic for where they were in their career. Kind of sucks that they went on to be known as ROH guys and many probably don't realize that they were CZW guys for a couple of years. Probably for the better though.

Nick Gage vs. Zandig vs. JC Bailey - Junkyard Brawl
- Always had a soft spot for this match. Some really creative stuff. Always get a chuckle out of the spot where Bailey throws a rock at Gage, and props to JC for being thrown into that mud puddle. Very brave when you're covered in open wounds.

Zandig vs. Joker - Ultraviolent Underground
- Not sure what this is from. It was filmed in the back of The Arena (?). Really enjoyed it and it told a good story.

Dave Crist vs. AR Fox - CZW Down With The Sickness 2012
- I really enjoyed this match when I saw it. I always felt that Dave (And Jake for that matter) are under-rated, and aside from the botched finish this match was great.

Masada vs. Ryuji Ito - CZW Down With The Sickness 2011
- This was crazy. Masada was in his prime in 2011-2012 I think, and the real life heat between Masada and Ito made this match fantastic.

Masada vs. Danny Havoc - CZW New Heights 2011
- Again, Masada in his prime with a great stipulation

The last match that Justice Pain wrestled
- Because fuck that guy.

---

My list isn't a top 10 but it's all I can think of atm. I'm sure I'll think of a lot more later, and that my list probably sucks haha.

---

Not sure if others have seen this but Necro Butcher is retiring in June. His last match is for PWS. I hope CZW brings him back for one last match and/or a HOF induction. Necro is a guy who put CZW on the map and he deserves it.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> That's a good list. I'm not sure if I can even make a good Top 10 CZW matches list because there's so much I've missed or forgotten. I can make a list of my favorites, but I wouldn't give that list to someone looking to get into CZW.
> 
> (I originally typed this last night. While I was typing it my internet connection died and I didn't realize it until I pressed reply and got the connection timed out message. Lost the entire post, so here's a quick list).
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - BOTB1
> - This match was fantastic for where they were in their career. Kind of sucks that they went on to be known as ROH guys and many probably don't realize that they were CZW guys for a couple of years. Probably for the better though.
> 
> Nick Gage vs. Zandig vs. JC Bailey - Junkyard Brawl
> - Always had a soft spot for this match. Some really creative stuff. Always get a chuckle out of the spot where Bailey throws a rock at Gage, and props to JC for being thrown into that mud puddle. Very brave when you're covered in open wounds.
> 
> Zandig vs. Joker - Ultraviolent Underground
> - Not sure what this is from. It was filmed in the back of The Arena (?). Really enjoyed it and it told a good story.
> 
> Dave Crist vs. AR Fox - CZW Down With The Sickness 2012
> - I really enjoyed this match when I saw it. I always felt that Dave (And Jake for that matter) are under-rated, and aside from the botched finish this match was great.
> 
> Masada vs. Ryuji Ito - CZW Down With The Sickness 2011
> - This was crazy. Masada was in his prime in 2011-2012 I think, and the real life heat between Masada and Ito made this match fantastic.
> 
> Masada vs. Danny Havoc - CZW New Heights 2011
> - Again, Masada in his prime with a great stipulation
> 
> The last match that Justice Pain wrestled
> - Because fuck that guy.
> 
> ---
> 
> My list isn't a top 10 but it's all I can think of atm. I'm sure I'll think of a lot more later, and that my list probably sucks haha.
> 
> ---
> 
> Not sure if others have seen this but Necro Butcher is retiring in June. His last match is for PWS. I hope CZW brings him back for one last match and/or a HOF induction. Necro is a guy who put CZW on the map and he deserves it.


I'm on mobile at the minute, almost done with my ToD list back home, should be up around noontime. Man, oh man, do I love a good list haha. If it's easier, Mope, just do ToD


----------



## ExGrodzki

And holy shit, Necro is retiring D: that's insane, hopefully CZW would give him a retirement match against Toby or Tremont. Surefire HoF too


----------



## King of Sports

Great list Mope, that Masada vs Danny Havoc match is one I've always wanted to see. I still remember being there for the end of the TOD where they were hyping up that match (you probably noticed that right when a TOD ends a lot of people run to their cars to try and get out of there before the traffic jam) and I was interested in seeing it, but for some reason I never did. Gotta make sure to check it out sometime! 

I LOVE those Ultraviolent Underground matches. They were highly entertaining and had a very unique feel to them, like they were literally an underground league. The Junkyard match was perhaps their best one. Oh and the Joker vs Zandig one took place at the training facility. And you're right that did tell a really good story.

Edit: and yeah Necro should really do one more CZW match before retiring! I guess I'm not as surprised to hear it because I thought he was already retired.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Great list Mope, that Masada vs Danny Havoc match is one I've always wanted to see. I still remember being there for the end of the TOD where they were hyping up that match (you probably noticed that right when a TOD ends a lot of people run to their cars to try and get out of there before the traffic jam) and I was interested in seeing it, but for some reason I never did. Gotta make sure to check it out sometime!
> 
> I LOVE those Ultraviolent Underground matches. They were highly entertaining and had a very unique feel to them, like they were literally an underground league. The Junkyard match was perhaps their best one. Oh and the Joker vs Zandig one took place at the training facility. And you're right that did tell a really good story.
> 
> Edit: and yeah Necro should really do one more CZW match before retiring! I guess I'm not as surprised to hear it because I thought he was already retired.


Yeah, Necro really disappeared in the last year or so. Not sure if it's true but I heard he won big with Draft Kings or something similar to that :lol

Edit: Did some research to back that Draft Kings claim... 









https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3t7qx1/til_necro_butcher_made_big_winnings_from_mlb/

Wat.

Remember that CZW storyline Necro did after he had that gig in The Wrestler? That's pretty much real life.


----------



## ExGrodzki

That's amazing to hear, really happy for Necro. He kicked his ass for us for years, now its time for him to put his feet up


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> That's amazing to hear, really happy for Necro. He kicked his ass for us for years, now its time for him to put his feet up


Yeah, it's definitely cool to see. Especially considering all that stuff that happened with his personal life a few years ago.


----------



## King of Sports

I wasn't planning on it but now I feel tempted to do a top 10 greatest matches list of my own. Granted there are still a ton I haven't seen, but I think I've seen enough to warrant one. This is probably the last list I'm gonna do, unless there's somehow a huge demand for me to make more. 

So here it is! 

*KoS Top 10 Greatest CZW Matches!!!*

10. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. The Wifebeater vs. Mad Man Pondo - Ironman Championship Deathmatch at _Breakaway Brawl_ (June, 2001)

I may be a bit biased with this one—because this is the first full CZW match I ever saw—which was 11 years ago. Still, I think that this was an excellent example of CZW Ultraviolence at its finest. I've watched this one probably over 50 times and it never gets old. A fast-paced, bloody affair that really helped make Mondo the deathmatch legend he came to be. 

9. Zandig vs. The Wifebeater - FBTW NRBW Squared Circle of Fear at _Night of Infamy_ (November, 2002)

An extremely violent and emotional match which was to be The Wifebeater's retirement match (it was until he made his return a year later). This one was so violent and crazy that it was stopped by State Athletic Commission representative and was part of the reason lighttubes were banned in the ECW arena.

8. Super Dragon and Excalibur vs. El Genrico and Kevin Steen - _Cage of Death 6_ (December, 2004)

A classic tag-team encounter as two teams, one from the West Coast and one from Canada, meet in the Combat Zone and put on an amazing match. This is one of my favorite tag matches ever with 4 great wrestlers with very distinct personalities clashing. Just awesome from beginning to end. 

7. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - _Best of the Best_ (May, 2001)

This was the match that proved that CZW can have amazing wrestling matches without having to involve a ton of chairs or tables. It also proved that CZW can give young up-and-comers a chance to show what they got as 2 brothers that were still in high school and had no prior pro-wrestling experience absolutely tore the house down. An absolute classic match! 

6. Nick Gage and Justice Pain vs. Necro Butcher and Tobey Klein - Falls Count Anywhere Match from _Violent By Design_ (June, 2005) 

At a time when for a while the "hardcore" aspect of CZW took a backseat to other styles, this match brought the hardcore back into CZW in a big, big way. This wasn't a deathmatch per say—there was no barbed wire, glass, or thumbtacks—instead this was just a flat-out crazy, all over the building slugfest between 2 of the toughest tag-teams at the time. The crowd went absolutely crazy for it. An absolute classic that is a must-watch for those who haven't seen it. The FBTW re-match that happened a month later was phenomenal as well. 

5. Nick Gage vs. The Wifebeater - 200 Lighttubes Deathmatch from _They Said It Couldn't Be Done_ (June, 2000)

Though I feel like CZW didn't find their true identity until sometime in 2001, this match that happened summer of 2000 was such an important milestone that it's impossible not to mention. It was the first 200 Lightutbes match to be done in the United States, and for the time it must've been absolutely unreal to witness. When CZW first formed in 1999, people viewed them as an ECW clone, but during 2000 they started to take steps in a more violent direction. And this was one of the very first matches performed that was truly "Ultraviolent". 

4. Joker, Necro Butcher, and Toby Klein vs. Zandig, Nick Gage and Justice Pain - Cage of Death Match at _Cage of Death 7_ (December, 2005) 

An absolutely insane Cage of Death match that had some legit heat in it. Of course most of us know about Necro Butcher legit going off on Justice Pain after he sandbagged him onto the concrete. This was without a doubt the most "brutal" Cage of Death match. Lots of nasty weapon shots, slams into panes of glass and barbed wire spider-webs etc. The ending was also flipping crazy. 

3. Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm - _Best of the Best 2_ (June, 2002)

Still to this day one of the best matches CZW ever had. It was also one of the first instances where 2 outsiders came into the company and absolutely tore the house down. Soon after that CZW developed quite a reputation of bringing in outsiders from other companies and giving them their chance to show the Philly fans what they can do, and this was one of the biggest examples. Every single move in this match was high-impact and had the crowd going crazy. 

2. Team Zandig (Zandig, The Wifebeater, Nick Gage, LOBO, Ian Knoxx, and New Jack) vs. Team HI-V (The Messiah, Adam Flash, Trent Acid, Johnny Kashmere, B-Boy, and Nate Hatred) - Cage of Death Match at _Cage of Death 5: Suspended_ (December, 2003) 

Another jaw-dropping Cage of Death match, and one that I think is one of the greatest matches CZW has ever put on. This match was one giant, epic spectacle that has to be seen to be believed. So much surrounded this match, the year-long rivalry between Zandig and the Hi-V, New Jack's infamous appearance, The Wifebeater's return to help Zandig, even the return of the old ring announcer (I forgot his name) happened in this match. Also, THE BUMPS, holy shit there were so many bumps in this match that I can't even count. One that I think is pretty underrated was Ian Knoxx's fall off the scaffold 25 feet through a single table that was at ringside. There's so many more bumps I could talk about, but if you haven't seen it yet, I'll just let you witness it for yourself. 

1. Jun Kasai and "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Justice Pain and Johnny Cashmere - Fans Bring the Weapons Match from _Un F'n Believable_ (2001)

It's funny... I thought for sure that this match wasn't going to be my number one, but when I tried thinking about, NO OTHER MATCH CAME TO MIND THAT I THOUGHT WAS BETTER! The show became known as "Un F'n Believable" only after this match happened, and with very good reason. This match unexpectedly became one of the craziest matches to ever happen in wrestling. After the match, Jun Kasai needed close to 100 stitches to close the wounds he sustained during the match. All four men just brutalized each other with so many weapons. It was absolute chaos in that fire hall that night. I truly believe that this was the night that CZW found its true identity with the kind of violence and carnage this match had... and that is why I think it is the greatest match in CZW history.


----------



## FITZ

I've seen the match you had listed at number one before. I have these weird commercial CZW DVDs or something and I think that match is on it. I put the DVD not sure what to expect and I remember how absurd this one match was and that's the one you have listed at number 1. 

Also the Steen/Generico vs. Dragon/Excalibur is also pretty amazing. The stuff they did was cool but they were so good at making it seem like there was some real animosity between all of them.


----------



## King of Sports

I think you're talking about those DVDs released by Xtreme Entertainment Group that were called stuff like "Scarred", "Violent Outbreak", "Xtreme Action Vol. 1", "Aerial Assault" etc. I have all of those; the "Scarred" DVD was actually how I first saw full CZW matches.

It's not how I first discovered CZW though, I first heard about it from that Backyard Wrestling 2 videogame that came out in 2004. I still consider it one of my favorite wrestling games _JUST_ because it's how I found out about CZW. 

Also, agree with you on everything about the tag match. Thanks for checking my list out!


----------



## FITZ

Those are the DVDs. 

I first encountered CZW when they used a bunch of their matches for the "Best of Deathmatch Wrestling" DVDs that would get put out. The CZW one had a bunch of TOD matches and 3 Cage of Death matches. 

Here's the one:

http://www.highspots.com/p/15311.html

I mean look at this damn match listing: 



> Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher
> Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher
> Madman Pondo vs. Wifebeater
> Sexxxy Eddie vs. Arsenal
> Wifebeater vs. Sick Nick Mondo
> MadMan Pondo vs. Toby Klein
> Zandig vs. Necro Butcher vs. Nick Gage special referee Gypsy Joe
> Cage of Death Fans Bring The weapons Nate Hatred & Nick Gage vs. Justice Pain & Wifebeater
> Cage of Death War Games: Eddie Kingston, Jack Evans, Ruckus & Sabian vs. Sexxxy Eddy, JC Bailey, Nate Webb & Chri$ Ca$h
> Cage Of Death - Joker, Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Zandig, Nick Gage & Justice Pain


I think all or all but one are from TODs and have some crazy stipulation. 

I bought the DVD when I was like 15 and couldn't believe what I was seeing. 


My first live encounter with CZW was when I visited a friend in Philadelphia. We had a couple of wild nights in a row and my friend had to leave my midnight on Saturday. I did a quick google search and saw that there was a CZW show that night with a "Fans Bring the Weapons" main event. This was right after I showed my friend the DVD that I was just talking about above and they wanted to go. It ended up being the show with the Osirian Portal doing the hypnotism that went viral. And then the main event was insane. 

A year later I was going to school in Philadelphia for 2 years and got to see around a dozen, maybe more, CZW shows in person.


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Grodzki's Magnificently Shitty Top 10 Tournament of Death Matches*​


Spoiler: Honorable Mentions






Spoiler: foreword



Before I dive into my top ten list, I thought it prudent to add the four honorable mentions that I cut from the original pool of 14 to create the top 10 list for. I'll give the match, match info and a small description of each HM. 

Without further ado



*Honorable Mentions​*
*Scotty Vortekz vs. xOMGx vs. Drake Younger - "ToD VIII" (06/06/2009)​*
The first ever thumbtack kickpads match in CZW led for some pretty sweet violence in this match here; it certainly helps Drake and Scotty are two phenomenal talents, and xOMGx did his best as the amateur of the three. Some of those kicks looked absolutely brutal, and I really enjoyed the spots involving all three. This match, along with the tournament, is a must-see; inventive, fun and bloody.

*Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Nick Gage - "ToD IX" (06/26/2010)​*
The first Japanese deathmatch delegate in Koba graced the Ultraviolent Underground, and ToD, in 2010, taking on The Man, Nick Gage in the first round. There was about a 1,000 people in attendance for this event, and man oh man were they going nuts for Kobayashi and Gage. Unreal match, the kenzans in Koba's head, the glass eating, Gage's deliciously wonderful heel-as-fuck antics and demeanor. While not as seriously crazy as other entries, it's a strong match because of the implications, a Japanese legends first time into the tournament, the crowd being absolutely raucous, and the awesome story telling.

*Arsenal vs. Evil Ninja #2 - "ToD III" (07/24/2004)​*
Two youngbloods from Canada's IWS made appearances here at ToD III, facing off in the first round. They came out to a few cheers, mostly jeers and noise, nobody knew their names. I gotta tell you, .by the end of the match, people were chanting Arsenal with passion. These two made the Combat Zone proud, hell of a match. And that tombstone piledrive onto the chair?? Holy fuck, I jumped out of my chair for that one like nobody's business. Damn, they were good.

*Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz - "ToD XII" (06/08/2013)​*
I still maintain Takumi Tsukamoto should've been facing Scotty in the finals, but alas, that is just one humble Polak's opinion. Any chance for a foreign star in a ToD, I think they should push through. Danny and Scotty destroyed a couple hundred lighttubes in this one, and there's a few sick spots I won't mention so if no one has seen this match, they remain spoiler free. All I'm gonna say is to check it out, from one of the quieter ToD years, and it is a solid main event final.



*And now.. the list begins.
*
*THE TOP TEN TOURNAMENT OF DEATH MATCHES​*
*10.)*
*Sick Nick Mondo vs. Homeless Jimmy - "ToD I" (08/31/2002)​*
Coming in at number ten, a classic Mondo match from the original iteration of the Tournament of Death against Homeless Jimmy. Spotfest galore with Mondo's signature high flying added in for some awesome effect. Shopping carts, light tubes, you name it, this match had it. The spot that inspired the next year's TOD's glorious " The Dover Fall", happens here with an assault driver off the Ryder truck. Unreal spot, just unreal. Solid match, better because of the precedent it set. John House with the glorious "911" call.

*9.)*
*John Zandig vs. Nick Gage - "ToD:Rewind" (10/25/2009)​*
Late 2009, we see the rise of the next generation of deathmatch superstars, as I mentioned in the previous post. Look at the card, it's all youngbloods now except for Zandig and Nicky, who happen to face each other in the first round. The game is changing, of course these two were always pretty solid incorporating technical wrestling into deathmatches, but these new boys are a whole new breed of hybrid. Here the old guard put a fucking show on, glass, tables, barbed wire, Dewey Donovan's insidious orgasming. All here, and it showed that at the end of the day, hard-nosed pure deathmatch brawling can always draw, and will always be near and dear to our blood soaked hearts.

*8.)
**Necro Butcher vs. Zandig vs. Nick Gage - "ToD IV" (07/30/2005)​*
ToD IV's finals featured three cornerstones of the deathmatch scene beating the absolute piss out of each other. Barbed Wire, Light tubes, Glass, salt, lemon juice, fire; this match had it all. Nicky getting set on fire is something I'll never forget, nor Necro winning it, which was just great. To this day, still think it should've been Necro vs. Zandig vs. Toby, but that's just me. Gypsy Joe as special ref took away from the match, for me, especially when doing a deathmatch of this magnitude, needs to be 100% focus on the wrestlers and what they're doing in the ring. It's just insane, absolutely insane. Just great to see Necro win too, after the year prior. Sad to hear he's retiring soon.

*7.)*
*MASADA vs. Jun Kasai - 'ToD XIII" (06/14/2014)​*
Arguably the best final in the history of ToD, Kasai and MASADA took it to a whole new level. These two have always had phenomenal chemistry and seem to trust each other quite a bit, so flowing blood is a pretty common. Hard strikes, sick spots and some awesome brawling through the crowd. Kasai is never afraid to get the shit kicked out of him, and MASADA looks his usual transcendent self. A couple of unbelievable moments in this one, including the final spot, which I argue is the biggest since ToD 3's. Crowd participation is an A+ here, with someone's cooler getting used as a table of sorts for a sick looking piledriver. Kasai's speech to the crowd after the match was pretty cool too, always nice to see the fans appreciate the guy. Battling Crazy Monkey and MASADA chants all match. Nothing but a joy to watch

*6.)*
*MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda - "ToD X" (06/25/2011)​*
MASADA was born and bred for the Tournament of Death, and against who I consider to be the best current Japanese deathmatch wrestler, he lays down a good fucking match. The two beat the shit out of each other in route to MASADA winning his first of back-to-back Tournaments of Death. I really enjoy when Japanese wrestlers come to CZW, they're always treated well, popped well for by fans and give their best everytime. Crazy Kid and The Ultraviolent Beast worked a sick match. Check it out, hell of a tourney too. This just edges out the Kasai vs. MASADA match because it has a HUGE BJW main event feel, where the Kasai match feels like a CZW match, so this one just seems more special to me

*5.)*
*Necro Butcher vs. Matt Tremont - "ToD X" (06/25/2011)​*
Another entry from ToD 10, which is a good indicator of the overall tournament's quality, which was superb. Here we have Necro and Tremont going at it in one of Necro's stiffest fights ever, and arguably still is Matts. Some of the hardest strikes I've ever seen were thrown in this match, and these two had some color. Arguably the best brawlers of their generations, was a dream match of sorts when it happened. Right around when Necro was in his barefoot stride, I still have no clue how the fuck he did that, but holy shit he's nuts. Those beer bottle shots!?!?!? Jesus H, no thanks, the thing wouldn't break, sick stuff. I'm a sucker for stiff shootouts, so this one is obviously all up in my soft spot. 

*4.)*
*Sick Nick Mondo vs. The Wifebeater - "ToD I" (08/31/2002)​*
The first final in the history of ToD, and man oh man was it good. Two all time legends in the Combat Zone took it to the next level, as well as John House and Eric Gargiulo bringing their A-Game. Lighttubes and Barbed-Wire ropes was the stip for this one, and it got messy quick. Wifebeater and Mondo took each other back and forth right to the edge and had the crowd going absolutely bonkers the entire time. Dueling Mondo and Wifebeater chants could be heard throughout, and the entire crowd roared whenever a big spot happened. Arguably, however, no spot was as big as the final one; which I won't spoil (I guarantee you all know which one it is though, with the entire set up to it and all), as well as the salt that both men used. Eric Gargiulo's classic "MY GOD, MY GOD" chant still rings through my head clear as day whenever I think about this one, just crazy thinking that it was fourteen years ago already. 

*3.)*
*Necro Butcher vs. The Green Phantom - "ToD III" (07/24/2004)​*
This match has to be seen to be believed; for it is without a doubt the stiffest brawl I've ever seen in a CZW ring. Necro and TGP *KICKED* the ever living shit out of each other, it was absolutely absurd. This match walks the fineline between a hardcore match and a deathmatch, and for me, that's what makes it so brilliant. It's not overtly plasma infused, nor just some light violence with weapons; but holy fuck, these two looked like they were shoot fighting at some points. They also used some pretty crazy weapons too, the glass cactus, the lighttube skateboard and the gumball machine. Necro also took a sick shot with a lighttube crutch that exploded magnificently. At one point, Necro was kicking and punching TGP so hard that his nose basically crushed, and his green mask started getting stained dark red with blood, like all over, seriously, it was insane. This match is a MUST watch for any ToD, deathmatch, CZW, or Necro fan. Absolutely.

*2.)*
*Necro Butcher vs. The Wifebeater - "ToD III" (07/24/2004)​*
Here we have the best final of the old generation of deathmatch wrestlers, Necro Butcher vs. Wifebeater. This match, as well as the #1 match I debated over MANY times, to which was better than the other. I think, however, this is the correct order. Everyone says that Nicky was the man for going the distance in ToD 8, as well as TJ, which I don't deny, but holy shit can you believe Necro's ToD 3? A tournament he ended up not even winning? His first round match with TGP, which I just clocked in at #3 , was brutally stiff, his second round match with Nick Gage was just as tough, and then against the Wifebeater in the finals??? I could list off all of the stips and weapons used in this match but it'd be way too long. Wifebeater and Necro were like two men possessed. They both took the biggest lighttube bundle shots I've ever seen multiple times, with stiff kicks and punches interspersed in between. They fought through the crowd, in the mud and in the shards of glass, tacks and barbed wire strewn all over the ring. Until Kasai's dive at ToDXIII, this took the cake as the craziest final spot ever. I could explain it, but if you can find it, I'll let the footage do the talking. At the end of the match, Necro is covered in mud and blood, his left tricep is TORN to shreds, and the dude is just sitting and talking with fans no problem, he is a tank, no other way to describe it. Beater retained his undefeated ToD streak here, a record he still holds. And holy fuck, did Beater get taken to the limit in this one. 

and now..

*1.)*
*MASADA vs. Thumbtack Jack - "ToD: Rewind" (10/25/2009)​*
The best ToD match also happened to be the best final match as well. Like I said previously, I had tinkered with switching between 1st and 2nd with the matches, but in the end, this one won out. We see some of the sickest hard-nosed deathmatch wrestling here, as well as some pretty great technical wrestling as well. This match combined the two types PERFECTLY, leading to an absolute spectacle of a match. Syringes, cinderblocks, barbed wire EVERYWHERE, home run derby bats, were the tools of the trade in this one, with cinderblocks coming in as eye-popping assistance to probably the sickest powerbomb I've ever witnessed. In one corner, you have arguably the best American deathmatch wrestler EVER in MASADA, and in the other, the enigmatic and fan-favorite Thumbtack Jack of Germany; Of Me ... Nobody is Safe vs. I'm So Sick; brute force vs. scrappy, resilient underdog. Syringes through the cheeks, while done in the Hyde match previously, also found a spot here, and was still just as crazy because it still had never been done. MASADA showed he could keep up with TJ, TJ showed he could get just as gnarly as MASADA. I truly can't reccomend this match enough to any fans of deathmatch wrestling, hardcore wrestling that walks the line, or any fans of just good matches. TJ had a pretty sick ToD here, he went the distance against Jon Moxley in a good opener, Sami Callihan in a SOLID mid round match and a PHENOMENAL final against the Ultraviolent Beast. On the other hand, MASADA had two sick matches again Brain Damage and Nick Gage that both were pretty gnarly, one being a New Age Texas Death Match and the other a Home Run Derby Match. Whereas Necro vs. Wifebeater was two "old generation" deathmatch wrestlers just beat the ever lasting shit out of each other in route to arguably the sickest TOD match, and final, ever; I think TJ and MASADA took it to another level, incorporating old-style bloody wrestling with some kick ass new-generation hybrid wrestling. This match is a compulsory viewing for any fan worth their salt, or blood, in DM.


----------



## King of Sports

Oh wow man... That was hands-down the best CZW list that has been done thus far. You topped your greatest matches list and blew all my lists away! Your write-ups were excellent and I was genuinely excited to see what the next pick would be. Excellent work! 

Your list is quite different from mine, I think we only had 2 of the same matches (TOD 1 final and TOD 10 final) and I decided to omit TOD: Rewind and TOD: Fast Forward, since they aren't considered one of the "main" tournaments.

I was close to including the Mondo vs Homeless Jimmy one but decided to go with the Mondo/Zandig TOD 2 one. If I had an HM section that would have been on there for sure, as well as the Necro Butcher vs. Green Phantom match, and probably the TOD 3 finals. 

The only pick that I would disagree with is the Masada vs. Kasai TOD 13 final. I saw it both live and on DVD and I just found it a bit... boring, sorry to say. The final spot was pretty sick, but I feel like long brawls through the crowd should be a 1st round kind of thing, not a finals thing. I guess it just wasn't my type of match, but heck it's your list! Not mine! I actually really like that we have quite different views on what the best TOD matches are, if anyone else were to do a list it would be quite interesting to see what they think.

Oh and lastly, I was pretty surprised that you didn't have Arsenal vs. Sexxxy Eddy on your list at all, not even in the HMs. Are you not a big fan of that match?


----------



## sXeMope

Both of you make fantastic lists IMO. Personally I hate trying to make lists where I describe my picks because I feel like I'm not good enough at describing them, whereas you guys make lists that you would expect to see on some kind of "professional" website.


Was Abdullah Kobayashi really the first Japanese guy in TOD? I never really thought about it but I thought there were some before him. His match with Gage was great though. The clip of him getting the kenzans taken out after the match was probably one of the more disturbing things I've seen.

No love for the Ultraviolent Rumble from TOD 4? Always like that match. Wish they did another, though I completely understand why. That's an IWA Deep South thing these days (Except the guys there have even less training).


----

The first names for TOD were announced at CZW this past Saturday.

DJ Hyde
Rickey Shane Page
Danny Havoc
Alex Colon

First match is Alex Colon vs. Danny Havoc in a Light Tube Deathmatch. Colon has done some deathmatch stuff in Rockstar Pro and he stepped up when needed so I'm more open to this than I would have been had I not seen that. Pretty blah lineup so far though. Personally I hate DJ being in it because he's the promoter. Zandig did it but that was Zandig and Zandig gave no fucks. DJ Hyde comes out to start the show out of character as the nice guy who's running a show at his parents' farm and hopes everyone has fun, and then for the rest of the show he's DEEJ. Not a fan of that. I hope they bring in some fresh faces to round out the tournament. Most will probably have a million other guys they'd rather see, but personally I want to see them bring in Viking from IWS. He's a small guy, but he can go and I feel like he would be one of those guys who would come out to a "Who the fuck is this guy!?" reaction an leave to "Please Come Back!" chants.


----------



## King of Sports

Thanks for the props Mope. Yeah the Ultraviolent Rumble was amazing but I didn't include it because the match wasn't apart of the actual tournament. I always did hope that they'd do it again but it's probably never gonna happen...

And yeah Kobayashi was the first Japanese wrestler in a TOD, it is pretty shocking but yeah by the time TOD rolled around the CZW/BJW relationship ended on bad terms with Zandig. There was pretty much no Japanese guys back in CZW til DJ took over.

Yeah those first names are pretty underwhelming. It is cool that RSP will return. Danny Havoc is no surprise of course. DJ can put on okay matches but it would probably be better if he wasn't in it. Alex Colon? Can't say I'm a fan of his, I do know that he has done a couple deathmatches, but I'm really surprised that they can't get anybody else. Hopefully he'll prove to be a good addition. 

All I'll say is that I hope we get some surprising/unexpected entries this year.


----------



## sXeMope

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUSS!


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUSS!



Late April Fools????


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Late April Fools????


Seems legit to me. I saw it on Zandigs Facebook and he's been talking about making a comeback for a while. I haven't seen an announcement from GCW about it but I can't see Zandig being the kind of guy to troll the fans.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> Seems legit to me. I saw it on Zandigs Facebook and he's been talking about making a comeback for a while. I haven't seen an announcement from GCW about it but I can't see Zandig being the kind of guy to troll the fans.



Tournament of Survival????? Did something happen between him and Deej?


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Tournament of Survival????? Did something happen between him and Deej?


Probably just sucks at coming up with names haha. Not sure if there's heat between Deej and Zandig but wouldn't be surprised if there was. I don't remember but didn't Zandig talk about DJ in his shoot? I think I saw an "insider" say that he regretted selling CZW to DJ but these days there are so many insiders that you don't know who to believe. 

Personally I'm interested to see what happens from here. It's probably a one-off show, but the dirt loving part of me wants to see an mass exodus from CZW to a Zandig run fed in a way similar to how NOAH was formed back in the day. DJ has done good things for CZW, but I feel like Zandig could do some things with a fed that DJ can't with CZW. For example, people hate Deej and people hate Zandig, but people respect Zandig whereas most people bury DJ in interviews. I mean he seems like a decent guy but as a businessman/promoter he doesn't get the respect that Zandig got.


----------



## sXeMope

Saw on /r/indiewrestling that Bryant Woods, John Wayne Murdoch and Danny Havoc are the first three announced. I assume/hope Zandig is already one of the 8. Decent lineup so far though. Woods has grown on be throughout his years in Carnage Cup as a guy who has some potential to be good if he'd work in places that aren't shit, and Murdoch is incredibly under-rated IMO.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> Probably just sucks at coming up with names haha. Not sure if there's heat between Deej and Zandig but wouldn't be surprised if there was. I don't remember but didn't Zandig talk about DJ in his shoot? I think I saw an "insider" say that he regretted selling CZW to DJ but these days there are so many insiders that you don't know who to believe.
> 
> Personally I'm interested to see what happens from here. It's probably a one-off show, but the dirt loving part of me wants to see an mass exodus from CZW to a Zandig run fed in a way similar to how NOAH was formed back in the day. DJ has done good things for CZW, but I feel like Zandig could do some things with a fed that DJ can't with CZW. For example, people hate Deej and people hate Zandig, but people respect Zandig whereas most people bury DJ in interviews. I mean he seems like a decent guy but as a businessman/promoter he doesn't get the respect that Zandig got.


If I remember correctly, as I own all three parts to that shoot, John never called out Deej, he almost came off as a tad grateful that it was one of the boys, instead of an outside investor. I do recall that he was pissed that Deej had Feinstein selling tapes after the scandal, however. And same, I think it'd be pretty nuts if it became an exodus of sorts, or hell, what if he bought back CZW, (That'd probably never happen, but damn, imagine, I'd go nuts and drive down from Massachusetts to go to the next show). And it's cause Zandig takes no shit, seriously, he's a rock, unflinchingly solid as a business man / promoter whereas DJ is more malleable (or so I've heard) 



sXeMope said:


> Saw on /r/indiewrestling that Bryant Woods, John Wayne Murdoch and Danny Havoc are the first three announced. I assume/hope Zandig is already one of the 8. Decent lineup so far though. Woods has grown on be throughout his years in Carnage Cup as a guy who has some potential to be good if he'd work in places that aren't shit, and Murdoch is incredibly under-rated IMO.


Man, I remember watching that G4 special about CZW, and how Danny's gf was begging him to get out of it then, just look at him now 0_0. I saw JWM and Bryant Woods both on the CC9 digidownload I got off of SMV, that cut JWM got was absolutely nasty, they had to stop the entire match, and Bryant was solid, if this is actually, sincerely legit, I'm excited. It would be really cool to see 4 "Old Guard" dm wrasslers vs. 4 "new generation" boys.


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> If I remember correctly, as I own all three parts to that shoot, John never called out Deej, he almost came off as a tad grateful that it was one of the boys, instead of an outside investor. I do recall that he was pissed that Deej had Feinstein selling tapes after the scandal, however. And same, I think it'd be pretty nuts if it became an exodus of sorts, or hell, what if he bought back CZW, (That'd probably never happen, but damn, imagine, I'd go nuts and drive down from Massachusetts to go to the next show). And it's cause Zandig takes no shit, seriously, he's a rock, unflinchingly solid as a business man / promoter whereas DJ is more malleable (or so I've heard)
> 
> 
> Man, I remember watching that G4 special about CZW, and how Danny's gf was begging him to get out of it then, just look at him now 0_0. I saw JWM and Bryant Woods both on the CC9 digidownload I got off of SMV, that cut JWM got was absolutely nasty, they had to stop the entire match, and Bryant was solid, if this is actually, sincerely legit, I'm excited. It would be really cool to see 4 "Old Guard" dm wrasslers vs. 4 "new generation" boys.


I can't see him buying back CZW, and his tournament is hosted by GCW (The same promotion that hosted Nick Gages show back in September) but like I said I'd love to see him have a hand in a promotion. Curious as to what he'd do with some of the talents that are around these days. I agree with you on the Zandig/DJ comparison. Like I said above, there are people who dislike both men but I think someone who dislikes Zandig would still work for him, whereas multiple people don't work for CZW because of DJ.

Irrelevant, but I don't think Danny is with her anymore. Can't say I blame her for wanting him to get out of it though. Aside from the obvious effects, there are a ton of diseases you can catch via blood transfer or contaminated weapons/environment.


----------



## ExGrodzki

On mobile, but check MASADA's last post on IG!!


Fuck Yeah!!


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> On mobile, but check MASADA's last post on IG!!
> 
> 
> Fuck Yeah!!


I knew it was legit but it's nice to see an official poster. The previous one screams MS Paint to me. Hope it's similar to the NGI and the host wrestles in the tournament (and doesn't get arrested the day before).

Now that I mention that, Has there been any update on Nick Gage? Last I heard he was waiting to see a judge but that was months ago.


----------



## King of Sports

Oh wow...

Thank god for this thread, because I would _NEVER_ have known about this Zandig tournament otherwise. This is pretty crazy, first the Nick Gage tournament and now this. I'm starting to like this GCW fed...

I thought for sure that Zandig was done with wrestling by now, but I guess it is true that no one truly retires from the business.

Anyways, very excited for this "Tournament of Survival" (I agree the name ain't the greatest) and to see what Zandig has in store. With all due respect to Gage, I have higher expectations for Zandig's Tournament since he innovated Ultraviolent wrestling so much throughout the years, and was of course the one who made Tournament of Death, the best death match tournament ever.

If you guys can keep this thread updated with stuff regarding TOS I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Oh wow...
> 
> Thank god for this thread, because I would _NEVER_ have known about this Zandig tournament otherwise. This is pretty crazy, first the Nick Gage tournament and now this. I'm starting to like this GCW fed...
> 
> I thought for sure that Zandig was done with wrestling by now, but I guess it is true that no one truly retires from the business.
> 
> Anyways, very excited for this "Tournament of Survival" (I agree the name ain't the greatest) and to see what Zandig has in store. With all due respect to Gage, I have higher expectations for Zandig's Tournament since he innovated Ultraviolent wrestling so much throughout the years, and was of course the one who made Tournament of Death, the best death match tournament ever.
> 
> If you guys can keep this thread updated with stuff regarding TOS I'd really appreciate it!


GCW is a neat little fed, but I'm not sure how much they actually have to do with it. I feel like it's probably a mutual deal where Zandig uses GCWs license to run the show and GCW gets a rub from hosting the return of Zandig (Or Gages own tournament in his case).

My only worry about the Zandig tournament is he may go for an old school "Get your shit in and bleed" style rather than the hybrid style that we commonly see today. With the talent he's using though, he's got a nice pool to use and a lot of the guys can work the hybrid style and turn it up a notch.

---

Viking and Masada have been added (according to someone on /r/indiewrestling). Masada is kind of expected after that IG post. Viking is a guy from the left field that most people wouldn't have expected but personally I'm excited to see him in it. That's 5 in total announced. Hope Zandig is one of the remaining three.


----------



## King of Sports

I would actually kind of like a more "old-school" death match style tournament. To be honest I'm not that terribly crazy about hybrid DM wrestling because there seems to be only a handful of wrestlers that can actually pull it off good, Drake Younger being one of them. In so many hybrid matches there's just too much botching that completely ruins the flow of the match. I've also been watching quite a lot of classic CZW over the past year, so to me it would be cool to see some of that style again.

Even so, I don't think you should worry, I'm sure there will be a good mix of DM styles going on.

Very interesting to hear that Viking is joining! I haven't seen him in so long, not sure how he looks today. And man—I'm really not sure if Zandig could even do another DM if he wanted to. He's like close to 50 right? I remember all the way back in 2009 seeing him at TOD Rewind it looked like he was on his last legs. He may have gotten in better shape though, so who knows really.


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> I would actually kind of like a more "old-school" death match style tournament. To be honest I'm not that terribly crazy about hybrid DM wrestling because there seems to be only a handful of wrestlers that can actually pull it off good, Drake Younger being one of them. In so many hybrid matches there's just too much botching that completely ruins the flow of the match. I've also been watching quite a lot of classic CZW over the past year, so to me it would be cool to see some of that style again.
> 
> Even so, I don't think you should worry, I'm sure there will be a good mix of DM styles going on.
> 
> Very interesting to hear that Viking is joining! I haven't seen him in so long, not sure how he looks today. And man—I'm really not sure if Zandig could even do another DM if he wanted to. He's like close to 50 right? I remember all the way back in 2009 seeing him at TOD Rewind it looked like he was on his last legs. He may have gotten in better shape though, so who knows really.



I'll respond to this more fully once I get home, but man, that match with Nicky at Rewind was a really good old-school deathmatch, one of my favorites to be honest


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> I would actually kind of like a more "old-school" death match style tournament. To be honest I'm not that terribly crazy about hybrid DM wrestling because there seems to be only a handful of wrestlers that can actually pull it off good, Drake Younger being one of them. In so many hybrid matches there's just too much botching that completely ruins the flow of the match. I've also been watching quite a lot of classic CZW over the past year, so to me it would be cool to see some of that style again.
> 
> Even so, I don't think you should worry, I'm sure there will be a good mix of DM styles going on.
> 
> Very interesting to hear that Viking is joining! I haven't seen him in so long, not sure how he looks today. And man—I'm really not sure if Zandig could even do another DM if he wanted to. He's like close to 50 right? I remember all the way back in 2009 seeing him at TOD Rewind it looked like he was on his last legs. He may have gotten in better shape though, so who knows really.


I guess now that I've thought about it, by "Old school" I actually meant the new school style as ironic and dumb as that sounds. I dunno, I just wanna see shit that makes sense. I love a good old-fashioned brawl deathmatch, but leave the awful spots with no build up to the IWA Deep South glorified yardtards wrestlers

Viking just returned late last year. Doesn't look much different than he did years ago. I haven't seen pictures of Zandig recently but I know this is something he's been planning for a while so I assume he is training accordingly. I saw screencaps from his Facebook back in December saying that 2016 is the year he comes back.

He announced Joker too btw. We know very little about this show and I'm already more hyped for this than I've been for CZW in a long time. I really hope this show lights a fire under Johns ass and he gets a promotion going again. Joker is a great talent who's had issues with DJ and that's probably a part of the reason he isn't around anymore.


----------



## King of Sports

JOKER!? Holy crap if that's true then that's freaking awesome. I swear if this tournament adds any more surprising picks then I might have make the ride up to New Jersey myself to witness this. 

Do you have a link to Zandig's Facebook? I tried googling it but nothing comes up. It would be pretty amazing if Zandig does start up another promotion. 

And I agree, so far I'm so much more excited for this tournament than TOD... and I'm seeing TOD live!


----------



## FITZ

When the ECW Arena was supposed to be closing for good and never having wrestling again Zandig wrestled on the CZW card (which I guess was like 4 or 5 years ago now) and he seemed fine. I don't remember a ton about the match and he was in the ring with DJ but I remember having a good time and liking the match.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> JOKER!? Holy crap if that's true then that's freaking awesome. I swear if this tournament adds any more surprising picks then I might have make the ride up to New Jersey myself to witness this.
> 
> Do you have a link to Zandig's Facebook? I tried googling it but nothing comes up. It would be pretty amazing if Zandig does start up another promotion.
> 
> And I agree, so far I'm so much more excited for this tournament than TOD... and I'm seeing TOD live!


He's on there under John Corso. You should be able to find him via a search. That's how I found him.


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## Certified G

I'd love to see Zandig start up a promotion again. Ideally he'd take over CZW again (no chance, but still) because in my mind it'll always be CZW = Zandig. Hopefully he's actually in the tournament himself too instead of just using his name to promote it, or just there to cut a promo. If he does end up participating I hope he shows up in shape. Last time I saw him (can't remember exactly when, but it was years ago) his gut was huuuuge. :lol I know he's always had that, but he looked borderline pregnant last few times I saw him without a shirt.

The names announced so far for the tournament look good. I really enjoyed the Nick Gage Invitational, even though Gage got arrested like 2 days before the show, it still ended up being a fun one. With the wrestlers scheduled to appear I'm guessing it's not gonna be an IWA Deep South esque shitfest, but an actual deathmatch tournament with some legit skilled wrestlers. Definitely keeping my eye on this one, and I hope it leads to more of the same, or at the very least more Zandig.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Honestly, I can't even tell if that's a real facebook account or not, and that got me worrying this whole thing is a work, but then I see Hellaware Assasin trying to shoot on Zandig and WHACKS on facebook, *sarcastically laughing my ass off at this* like :heston


Real talk though, too excited for this tournament, would be cool if this was Necros last show, as we noted before he's wrapping up this year and this would be hell of a way to go out.


----------



## sXeMope

It was announced that Zandig will be wrestling on the show, though not in the tournament. He's wrestling Joey Janela.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Anyone watch Best of the Best? Worth watching?


----------



## sXeMope

Scot Summers and Markus Crane are the last two entrants into Zandigs tournament. Also he said that people who weren't included, don't be pissed off because he knows who they are and there will be future opportunities.

Future opportunities? If that means what I think it means than i'm very excited for the future.


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Scot Summers and Markus Crane are the last two entrants into Zandigs tournament. Also he said that people who weren't included, don't be pissed off because he knows who they are and there will be future opportunities.
> 
> Future opportunities? If that means what I think it means than i'm very excited for the future.


Scot Summers is that bald guy that faced Masada at TOD a few years back right? Wasn't too impressed with him then but he did get a NASTY gash on the top of his head in that match. Not too familiar with Markus Crane... is he related to Josh Crane or something? 

It's cool to hear that Zandig will be wrestling, even if it's not in the tournament. Hopefully his match will still be a hardcore match.

I was kinda hoping that either TOD or Zandig's tournament would be a 12-man tournament rather then the usual 8-man that we've gotten for the past 5 years or so. We need a BIG tournament again, one that will really feel like it'd be epic going in. 

And yeah, the "future opportunities" statement is indeed exciting. Man I'm really hoping that the new promotion rumors are true!


----------



## muldwych

Was contemplating giving the 'Dojo Wars' a watch on youtube, anyone gave it a try and is it any good?


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Scot Summers is that bald guy that faced Masada at TOD a few years back right? Wasn't too impressed with him then but he did get a NASTY gash on the top of his head in that match. Not too familiar with Markus Crane... is he related to Josh Crane or something?
> 
> It's cool to hear that Zandig will be wrestling, even if it's not in the tournament. Hopefully his match will still be a hardcore match.
> 
> I was kinda hoping that either TOD or Zandig's tournament would be a 12-man tournament rather then the usual 8-man that we've gotten for the past 5 years or so. We need a BIG tournament again, one that will really feel like it'd be epic going in.
> 
> And yeah, the "future opportunities" statement is indeed exciting. Man I'm really hoping that the new promotion rumors are true!


Yeah that's him. I haven't seen too much of his work but I like what I've seen. He's got a good aura to him. Similar to Masada, he feels like the guy who could actually fuck you up.

Markus Crane is a guy based in the Midwest. Not really a deathmatch guy but he's done them a few times and does okay. He was in KOTDM 2011 and 2015.

I can't see DJ ever having a tournament bigger than 8 purely because of the extra fees that would require with blood tests and whatnot. IWA Mid South would probably do it but apparently they've done away with deathmatches and are doing an "Old School" style now.



muldwych said:


> Was contemplating giving the 'Dojo Wars' a watch on youtube, anyone gave it a try and is it any good?


It's okay. You get some gems but for the most part you aren't missing anything if you don't watch it. It's cool to watch if you're one of those people who like to see future stars in their very early days though I suppose.


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> Scot Summers is that bald guy that faced Masada at TOD a few years back right? Wasn't too impressed with him then but he did get a NASTY gash on the top of his head in that match. Not too familiar with Markus Crane... is he related to Josh Crane or something?
> 
> It's cool to hear that Zandig will be wrestling, even if it's not in the tournament. Hopefully his match will still be a hardcore match.
> 
> I was kinda hoping that either TOD or Zandig's tournament would be a 12-man tournament rather then the usual 8-man that we've gotten for the past 5 years or so. We need a BIG tournament again, one that will really feel like it'd be epic going in.
> 
> And yeah, the "future opportunities" statement is indeed exciting. Man I'm really hoping that the new promotion rumors are true!


Scot Summers got the living shit kicked out of him by my main man MASADA, that was some insane shit. High hopes for this tourney


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> I can't see DJ ever having a tournament bigger than 8 purely because of the extra fees that would require with blood tests and whatnot. *IWA Mid South would probably do it but apparently they've done away with deathmatches and are doing an "Old School" style now.*


Wow... Seriously? What would be the point of watching IWA MS if they don't do deathmatches? I've sorta seen how they are now and... let's just say giving up deathmatches does not seem like a good move for them.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Wow... Seriously? What would be the point of watching IWA MS if they don't do deathmatches? I've sorta seen how they are now and... let's just say giving up deathmatches does not seem like a good move for them.


Ian said it on Facebook a while back so who knows how long it will last. He has lost a lot of venues because of the style I think so it's pretty smart to quit doing them unless he finds a venue that will allow it. I don't think the new IWA Mid South is bad, but the deathmatch style brought a lot of people in. personally I like last couple of years of IWA Mid South because they're one of the few indy feds that actually do storylines rather than shows full of spotfests that have no connection to each other.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> Ian said it on Facebook a while back so who knows how long it will last. He has lost a lot of venues because of the style I think so it's pretty smart to quit doing them unless he finds a venue that will allow it. I don't think the new IWA Mid South is bad, but the deathmatch style brought a lot of people in. personally I like last couple of years of IWA Mid South because they're one of the few indy feds that actually do storylines rather than shows full of spotfests that have no connection to each other.


IWA-MS is 97% :Out and 3% :WOO


That 3% being predominantly made up of anything pre-2006


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Ian said it on Facebook a while back so who knows how long it will last. He has lost a lot of venues because of the style I think so it's pretty smart to quit doing them unless he finds a venue that will allow it. I don't think the new IWA Mid South is bad, but the deathmatch style brought a lot of people in. personally I like last couple of years of IWA Mid South because they're one of the few indy feds that actually do storylines rather than shows full of spotfests that have no connection to each other.


I guess I haven't given it a proper chance, but the first thing I saw when I found out that they were running shows again was this really out-of-shape-looking Samoan guy who was apparently the champion at the time, that automatically turned me off from it. The fact that they were still doing KOTDM seemed like their only saving grace.

I'll probably give them another shot, but I was never even a huge fan of theirs to begin with, even at their peak in the early-mid 2000s.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> I guess I haven't given it a proper chance, but the first thing I saw when I found out that they were running shows again was this really out-of-shape-looking Samoan guy who was apparently the champion at the time, that automatically turned me off from it. The fact that they were still doing KOTDM seemed like their only saving grace.
> 
> I'll probably give them another shot, but I was never even a huge fan of theirs to begin with, even at their peak in the early-mid 2000s.


I assume you mean Kongo Kong? I think he's the current champ. Not my cup of tea personally but he's pretty good and a lot of people like him. 

Don't get me wrong IWA Mid South still isn't *great* but they have a lot of good wrestlers who you don't really see anywhere else, and they have some pretty decent storylines, which is what I've recently come to put more value on. I dunno that's just me though, I've really soured on the 100mph spotfests that are commonplace in the "indy style".


----------



## King of Sports

I've been meaning to do this but keep forgetting, here's a couple of good Youtube channels that have CZW stuff:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLuhUmfbFFAz-36vUJSejng <----- Most have probably seen his vids before, but just in case.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-n6Awps57TX7a7I3POo0Qg/feed <------ Has a ton of awesome classic CZW footage.


----------



## yomadcool

How would you rank the top 25 wrestlers in CZW history?


----------



## yomadcool

For me in no order
Zandig
Nick Gage
Wifebeater
Nick Mondo
Justice Pain
Matt Tremont
Drake Younger
Sami Callihan
Jon Moxley
MASADA
Lobo
Ruckus
Nate Hatred
The Messiah
Brain Damage
DJ Hyde
Danny Havoc
Devon Moore
Drew Gulak
BLK Jeez
Chris Hero
Kevin Steen
Necro Butcher
Thumbtack Jack
Scotty Vortekz


----------



## ExGrodzki

yomadcool said:


> For me in no order
> Zandig
> Nick Gage
> Wifebeater
> Nick Mondo
> Justice Pain
> Matt Tremont
> Drake Younger
> Sami Callihan
> Jon Moxley
> MASADA
> Lobo
> Ruckus
> Nate Hatred
> The Messiah
> Brain Damage
> DJ Hyde
> Danny Havoc
> Devon Moore
> Drew Gulak
> BLK Jeez
> Chris Hero
> Kevin Steen
> Necro Butcher
> Thumbtack Jack
> Scotty Vortekz



Lol, my quick top ten, I might write up an entire list for this topic in a few


MASADA
Sick Nick Mondo
Nick Gage
John Zandig
Wifebeater
Justice Pain
Drake Younger
Danny Havoc
Necro Butcher
BLK Jeez


----------



## sXeMope

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/yakuza/2016/04/28/the-ultraviolent-icon-john-fn-zandig-1

Interview with Zandig. Talks a lot about CZW and presumably his upcoming show. I'[m listening to it right now and he has some less than flattering things to say about DJ. Really not surprised.

Edit: for anyone who doesn't want to spend two hours listening to it, here are some notes that I feel somewhat noteworthy..

- It sounds like his tournament isn't a one-off. 
- Says he believes that Nick Gage will be out of jail by September. 

Speaking of his upcoming show. I haven't been following news super closely over the last week or so but apparently Janela/Zandig will feature some deathmatch weapons, and Scot Summers/Joker was announced. Matches like that are the reason the term "Strong Style" exists.

Bryant Woods vs. Masada was announced as well, can't remember if I posted that or not. That should be good. Hope Woods isn't a twat in the ring like Spidar Boodrow was with Masada back at Masters Of Pain 2012, hahahahahaha.


----------



## King of Sports

yomadcool said:


> How would you rank the top 25 wrestlers in CZW history?


Off the top of my head, mine would be:

1. Drake Younger
2. Nick Gage
3. Ruckus
4. Danny Havoc
5. "Sick" Nick Mondo
6. The Wifebeater 
7. John Zandig
8. Justice Pain
9. Necro Butcher
10. The Messiah
11. Joker
12. JC Bailey
13. Trent Acid 
14. Masada
15. Super Dragon 
16. Chris Cash
17. Matt Tremont 
18. Lobo
19. Brain Damage 
20. Jonny Kashmere
21. Adam Flash
22. Sabian
23. Jun Kasai 
24. Thumbtack Jack 
25. Toby Klein

I went by how much of an impact/legacy they had in CZW, which made me refrain from including big names like Kevin Steen and El Generico who are obviously better wrestlers than most of the guys on the list but were only there for a brief time and were bigger names elsewhere.


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> Off the top of my head, mine would be:
> 
> 1. Drake Younger
> 2. Nick Gage
> 3. Ruckus
> 4. Danny Havoc
> 5. "Sick" Nick Mondo
> 6. The Wifebeater
> 7. John Zandig
> 8. Justice Pain
> 9. Necro Butcher
> 10. The Messiah
> 11. Joker
> 12. JC Bailey
> 13. Trent Acid
> 14. Masada
> 15. Super Dragon
> 16. Chris Cash
> 17. Matt Tremont
> 18. Lobo
> 19. Brain Damage
> 20. Jonny Kashmere
> 21. Adam Flash
> 22. Sabian
> 23. Jun Kasai
> 24. Thumbtack Jack
> 25. Toby Klein
> 
> I went by how much of an impact/legacy they had in CZW, which made me refrain from including big names like Kevin Steen and El Generico who are obviously better wrestlers than most of the guys on the list but were only there for a brief time and were bigger names elsewhere.



MASADA is CZW, to me.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Zandig returned to the Combat Zone!!!!

:mark:


----------



## King of Sports

ExGrodzki said:


> Zandig returned to the Combat Zone!!!!
> 
> :mark:


After listening to that Zandig podcast that SxEMope posted, I had a feeling he would. Near the end of the podcast when Janela came on and they started talking trash to each other, Zandig said something like "You're just gonna be my 'warm-up' on June 5th." Which got me thinking that Zandig might be at TOD this year. The way he was talking about DJ Hyde on the podcast also kinda sounded worked, like it was building up to an appearance in CZW.

Zandig vs. Hyde in TOD does sound pretty interesting! :agree:


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: Prelude to Violence



Jeff Cannonball debuted and DJ gave his TOD spot to him which eventually lead to Zandig coming out. Personally I'm expecting Zandig vs. DJ in a non-tournament match at TOD. Cool to see him back in CZW though. DJ may own the company but I think CZW will always be in Zandigs heart and he'll always choose it when he can. Apparently he had other offers.


----------



## yomadcool

Is the Jr. Heavyweight title still active? Greg Excellent hasn't defended it in months


----------



## december_blue

Yes!


----------



## King of Sports

I heard that Danny Havoc won the Zandig Tournament of Survival. That's all I found out though... does anyone have any info on how good the show was? Pics? Stips? Spots? Draw? How did Zandig look being back in the ring? 

Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> I heard that Danny Havoc won the Zandig Tournament of Survival. That's all I found out though... does anyone have any info on how good the show was? Pics? Stips? Spots? Draw? How did Zandig look being back in the ring?
> 
> Any info will be appreciated!


I second this post :Feel


----------



## ExGrodzki

Just did some *serious* sleuthing



Spoiler: Results



*ZANDIG’S TOURNAMENT OF SURVIVAL*

1st Round: MASADA VS. Bryant Woods - NRBW

Winner: *MASADA*

1st Round: Scot Summers vs. Joker - 1000 Thumbtacks

Winner: *Scot Summers*

1st Round: VIKING vs. John Wayne Murdoch - FBTW

Winner: *VIKING*

1st Round: Danny Havoc vs. Markus Crane - Lighttube Logcabins

Winner: *Danny Havoc*

Semi-Final Match: MASADA vs. John Zandig* - Panes of Glass

Winner: *John Zandig*

*Zandig replaced Summers who couldn’t compete

After the match, Zandig says “No one gets a fucking bye!”

Semi-Final Match: Danny Havoc vs. VIKING - Panes of Glass & Bed of Nails

Winner: *Danny Havoc*

After the two semi-final matches, Hornswoggle came out but was thrown out by Zandig

Non- Tournament: John Zandig vs. Joey Janela

Winner: *John Zandig* 

Final: Danny Havoc vs Bryant Woods vs Markus Crane vs John Wayne Murdoch - 666 Lighttubes 

Winner: *Danny Havoc*





Spoiler: Reported Spots



- Danny Havoc using a weedwhacker on VIKING
- Zandig destroying Joey Janela with "a slam from the roof to a contraption of light tubes and barbed wire on a table on fire"





Spoiler: Thoughts



This was told to me by a friend, it _sounds_ *INSANE* and I'm going to be going out of my way to pick up the bluray as soon as possible. Not sure what went on there with the seeding through to the finals, maybe someone can clarify. That aside, I heard nothing but RAVE reviews from people there, who said it was just like an old CZW show. Supposedly, the Zandig/MASADA match was unreal. Great thing is, that has ALWAYS been a dream match of mine, so I'm nearly salivating at the thought of watching it.



@King of Sports


----------



## King of Sports

HOLY SHIT AT 10:00!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYZ_z0NfGy8

Edit: @grodzki thanks for the results! Yeah the random finals sounds like classic CZW with how odd that booking is lol. Dang and a weedwhacker shot! This really did seem like a classic CZW show, just by that clip alone it seems like it's probably better than the Nick Gage invitational last year. I'm gonna be hunting down the Blu Ray as well when it comes out!


----------



## ExGrodzki

*HOLY FUCK*, I found video of one of the_ reported_ spots

This needs to be seen to be believed.....................................,

you all know me, I'm not one for hyperbole


Spoiler: wow



http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/john-zandig-jumps-off-building-video/




EDIT: Wow, I sound like Dave Prazak


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> HOLY SHIT AT 10:00!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYZ_z0NfGy8



beat me to it!!!!


----------



## King of Sports

ExGrodzki said:


> beat me to it!!!!


Haha sorry! At least the link you sent shows another perspective, and shows some footage of after the match as well, good find!


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> Haha sorry! At least the link you sent shows another perspective, and shows some footage of after the match as well, good find!


All good my friend!!

Man, I wish John House and Eric Gargiulo called this thing, that would've been EPIC


----------



## King of Sports

Hell yeah man, I could imagine House's "Someone call 911!" when that bump happened!

Oh, and here's another clip from the Havoc vs. Crane match:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntdIhOyyjPs

Looks like another awesome match. Dang I'm so excited to see this show in full! I'm going to TOD Saturday and I really don't think it'll be as good as this... Also it'll probably be too soon for Smart Mark to have this on sale at their table... Dang I want to watch this so bad right now!!! A 666 Lighttubes final!?!?! I haven't been this excited to see a deathmatch show in years!


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> Hell yeah man, I could imagine House's "Someone call 911!" when that bump happened!
> 
> Oh, and here's another clip from the Havoc vs. Crane match:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntdIhOyyjPs
> 
> Looks like another awesome match. Dang I'm so excited to see this show in full! I'm going to TOD Saturday and I really don't think it'll be as good as this... Also it'll probably be too soon for Smart Mark to have this on sale at their table... Dang I want to watch this so bad right now!!! A 666 Lighttubes final!?!?! I haven't been this excited to see a deathmatch show in years!



Good snags on the clips, I'll check them soon as I get off work.

And me too! I'm going to order both this in blu-ray as well as the NGI from SMV as soon as possible. And make sure you give us a review of TOD!!

We've always said Zandig is THE man, it appears he showed us again yesterday.

checking out photos with the #zandig on insty, some cool stuff


----------



## ExGrodzki

Sorry if it's all fucky, I'm on mobile, also here's some photos too 

https://twitter.com/kingkameraman/status/739683682135375872


----------



## ExGrodzki

Here's a post from someone saying they were there, does appear MASADA got hurt, corroborating a post from another individual saying the MASADA / Zandig match only went a minute.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Does anyone have any update on Necro's last in-ring date and whatnot?


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Does anyone have any update on Necro's last in-ring date and whatnot?


Last date is supposedly the 11th. Teaming with Grim Reefer and Smoky C vs. Devon Moore, Sabu and Rhino. Meh. Personally would have rathered one last Necro/Pondo match, or Necro and Klein teaming one last time. 

GCW is putting on the NGI in September. Nick Gage is returning on that show according to Facebook. Its also on Masadas instagram, with a poster that looks like a GCW poster so I'd bet my left nut that it's legit, haha.



http://infantslaughterbabystomp.tumblr.com/post/143970529049/h2o-hardcore-hustle-organization-despite-an#notes

Rather interesting post from Danny Havoc. Add him to the list of people displeased by CZW. Really starting to wonder, between Zandig getting back in the game and H2O starting up, could we see a mass exodus from CZW?


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Last date is supposedly the 11th. Teaming with Grim Reefer and Smoky C vs. Devon Moore, Sabu and Rhino. Meh. Personally would have rathered one last Necro/Pondo match, or Necro and Klein teaming one last time.
> 
> GCW is putting on the NGI in September. Nick Gage is returning on that show according to Facebook. Its also on Masadas instagram, with a poster that looks like a GCW poster so I'd bet my left nut that it's legit, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> http://infantslaughterbabystomp.tum...hardcore-hustle-organization-despite-an#notes
> 
> Rather interesting post from Danny Havoc. Add him to the list of people displeased by CZW. Really starting to wonder, between Zandig getting back in the game and H2O starting up, could we see a mass exodus from CZW?


Wow I never heard of that H20 promotion til now. Is there any other information on it?

Awesome to know that there will be another NGI this year. Hopefully Gage will actually be in it this time around!

It's hard to predict what direction CZW is gonna take after TOD. DJ seems more business-minded and I keep thinking that it's only a matter of time before he starts trying to phase out deathmatches—but now Zandig comes back and now I have no idea what his involvement is gonna be. Is he just gonna make a couple appearances and then start his own promotion? Or does he still want to be involved with CZW in the long run?

Reading that Havoc entry raises some questions as well... It makes me think that it's possible that most of the deathmatch guys might try to jump ship to this new promotion and/or Zandig's new one, which would give DJ more of a reason to ditch deathmatches. Who knows really...


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Wow I never heard of that H20 promotion til now. Is there any other information on it?
> 
> Awesome to know that there will be another NGI this year. Hopefully Gage will actually be in it this time around!
> 
> It's hard to predict what direction CZW is gonna take after TOD. DJ seems more business-minded and I keep thinking that it's only a matter of time before he starts trying to phase out deathmatches—but now Zandig comes back and now I have no idea what his involvement is gonna be. Is he just gonna make a couple appearances and then start his own promotion? Or does he still want to be involved with CZW in the long run?
> 
> Reading that Havoc entry raises some questions as well... It makes me think that it's possible that most of the deathmatch guys might try to jump ship to this new promotion and/or Zandig's new one, which would give DJ more of a reason to ditch deathmatches. Who knows really...


H2O haven't had an event yet, but it's Matt Tremonts promotion. Haven't seen a whole lot about it but the few matches I have seen seem interesting. IIRC Tremont is facing Kevin Sullivan, and Eddie Kingston is booked against Shand Douglas. 

Can't see DJ ever cutting out deathmatches completely, unless all the big deathmatch guys refuse to work for him. Tbh I'm not sure what the deal with Zandig is. From the interviews I've heard it sounds like he has plans to be a booker to some extent, but perhaps he's just gonna help out with CZW...for a few months until he can't deal with DJ anymore, haha.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> H2O haven't had an event yet, but it's Matt Tremonts promotion. Haven't seen a whole lot about it but the few matches I have seen seem interesting. IIRC Tremont is facing Kevin Sullivan, and Eddie Kingston is booked against Shand Douglas.
> 
> Can't see DJ ever cutting out deathmatches completely, unless all the big deathmatch guys refuse to work for him. Tbh I'm not sure what the deal with Zandig is. From the interviews I've heard it sounds like he has plans to be a booker to some extent, but perhaps he's just gonna help out with CZW...for a few months until he can't deal with DJ anymore, haha.



I truly believe we're going to see either a faction war within CZW, or another mass exodus ala PWN where the deathmatch and strong style fellas are going to head to Zandig's side. Feels like it's been coming for a while now.

In other news, I was truly impressed with the reviews I was hearing regarding the ToS ( saving a viewing for the blu-ray I intend on buying), it's been a long time, probably ToD X since I've heard this much buzz about a tournament, throughout the greater community, I should add. I still have yet to watch the NGI, however will be purchasing that as well. Wasn't able to save myself from the spoiler ending but it doesn't even bother me, cause MASADA is my absolute all-time favorite deathmatch wrestler, and him winning just feels right, the dude is a legitimate fucking bad-ass and legend.

I plan on clearing out my SMV Wishlist tomorrow, here's what I plan on getting:

Combat Zone Wrestling "Un F'n Believable" (04/14/2001)
Combat Zone Wrestling "Night of Infamy" (11/09/2002)
Combat Zone Wrestling "Tournament of Death X" (06/25/2011)
Chikara "2009 King of Trios - Night 2" (03/28/2009) [only getting this DVD for the four-way generico/ibushi]
Independent Wrestling Association - Mid South "A Legacy of Violence"
Big Japan Pro Wrestling "Dainichi Daisen '08, Vol. 1"
Game Changer Wrestling "Nick Gage Invitational" (09/05/2015)
Game Changer Wrestling "Zandig's Tournament of Survival" (06/05/2016)


What about you fellas?


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> I truly believe we're going to see either a faction war within CZW, or another mass exodus ala PWN where the deathmatch and strong style fellas are going to head to Zandig's side. Feels like it's been coming for a while now.
> 
> In other news, I was truly impressed with the reviews I was hearing regarding the ToS ( saving a viewing for the blu-ray I intend on buying), it's been a long time, probably ToD X since I've heard this much buzz about a tournament, throughout the greater community, I should add. I still have yet to watch the NGI, however will be purchasing that as well. Wasn't able to save myself from the spoiler ending but it doesn't even bother me, cause MASADA is my absolute all-time favorite deathmatch wrestler, and him winning just feels right, the dude is a legitimate fucking bad-ass and legend.
> 
> I plan on clearing out my SMV Wishlist tomorrow, here's what I plan on getting:
> 
> Combat Zone Wrestling "Un F'n Believable" (04/14/2001)
> Combat Zone Wrestling "Night of Infamy" (11/09/2002)
> Combat Zone Wrestling "Tournament of Death X" (06/25/2011)
> Chikara "2009 King of Trios - Night 2" (03/28/2009) [only getting this DVD for the four-way generico/ibushi]
> Independent Wrestling Association - Mid South "A Legacy of Violence"
> Big Japan Pro Wrestling "Dainichi Daisen '08, Vol. 1"
> Game Changer Wrestling "Nick Gage Invitational" (09/05/2015)
> Game Changer Wrestling "Zandig's Tournament of Survival" (06/05/2016)
> 
> 
> What about you fellas?


Buying CZW DVDs? Not on dat CZWStudios train? NGI was pretty good. Nothing mindblowing but it was a good show. Excited to see this years show. Hoping it's a completely new set of guys for the most part. Excited to see TOS as well.










I don't think I posted this in this thread yet...


Random thought, but if Zandig were to stick around in CZW long-term, I wonder if they'd do something with DJ/Zandig similar to the thing they did with Zandig/Lobo years ago where Lobo "owned" CZW for a while? Kind of contradicting my last post but I feel like even if Zandig did start running against CZW, he wouldn't want the company to die. CZW is Zandigs baby. Listening to podcasts, while he no longer owns it you can tell he cares about it.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> Buying CZW DVDs? Not on dat CZWStudios train? NGI was pretty good. Nothing mindblowing but it was a good show. Excited to see this years show. Hoping it's a completely new set of guys for the most part. Excited to see TOS as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted this in this thread yet...
> 
> 
> Random thought, but if Zandig were to stick around in CZW long-term, I wonder if they'd do something with DJ/Zandig similar to the thing they did with Zandig/Lobo years ago where Lobo "owned" CZW for a while? Kind of contradicting my last post but I feel like even if Zandig did start running against CZW, he wouldn't want the company to die. CZW is Zandigs baby. Listening to podcasts, while he no longer owns it you can tell he cares about it.


Sheriff Zandig in the house!!


I have MASADA penciled in to win tomorrow, you?


----------



## Life010

Is Nick released from jail again?

Zandig's tournament will probably be good do you guys think that they will release it on DVD?


----------



## King of Sports

Going to TOD tomorrow, will let you all know how it was when I get back!

I'm slightly excited for it—though I can't help but feel a bit jaded as it's gonna be my 11th CZW Delaware show I'll be attending (13th overall, including the 2 Philly shows I attended in '08) 

The shows are usually good but each year I'm always hoping for something truly amazing to happen, like something that's on par with TOD 8 when TJ first took the syringes out.

This show certainly has the potential; I guess we'll just wait and see...


----------



## sXeMope

Life010 said:


> Is Nick released from jail again?
> 
> Zandig's tournament will probably be good do you guys think that they will release it on DVD?


According to the NJ DOC website, he's up for parole on September 3.

Pretty safe bet to say that the Zandig tournament will be released on DVD.






King of Sports said:


> Going to TOD tomorrow, will let you all know how it was when I get back!
> 
> I'm slightly excited for it—though I can't help but feel a bit jaded as it's gonna be my 11th CZW Delaware show I'll be attending (13th overall, including the 2 Philly shows I attended in '08)
> 
> The shows are usually good but each year I'm always hoping for something truly amazing to happen, like something that's on par with TOD 8 when TJ first took the syringes out.
> 
> This show certainly has the potential; I guess we'll just wait and see...


Hope you enjoy the show. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. I know you've said in the past that you aren't a big fan of the newer CZW but I'm interested in seeing how Crane and Patricks do in their matches. Two guys there I wanna see in CZW more often. The Rockstar Pro showcase match of Ron Mathis vs Aaron Williams sounds great too. The tournament itself looks like it will be good, but probably not one that you'll look back on in a decade.

Not sure how the brackets will work but I'd love to see Masada/RSP in the tournament.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> According to the NJ DOC website, he's up for parole on September 3.
> 
> Pretty safe bet to say that the Zandig tournament will be released on DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the show. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. I know you've said in the past that you aren't a big fan of the newer CZW but I'm interested in seeing how Crane and Patricks do in their matches. Two guys there I wanna see in CZW more often. The Rockstar Pro showcase match of Ron Mathis vs Aaron Williams sounds great too. The tournament itself looks like it will be good, but probably not one that you'll look back on in a decade.
> 
> Not sure how the brackets will work but I'd love to see Masada/RSP in the tournament.


The Zandig TOS WILL be released by SMV on DVD/Blu-ray, it was already announced on SMV's Facebook.

I've seen Josh Crane before, I liked what he did for the matches he was in, not bad, and I agree with you saying he'd have a good place in the Combat Zone. Ron Mathis is pretty fucking awesome too, hopefully this match shows Deej what's up. I have high hopes for this tournament, Tremont and MASADA are the two best American deathmatch wrestlers on the scene, they ALWAYS bring the A game. This one should be good. I want MASADA to win his third.


Un F'n Believable or Night of Infamy 2002?



Spoiler: Un F'n Believable



1. Nick Berk vs Z-Barr the Superstar
2. Doomsday Danny Rose & Jeff Rocker vs The Briscoe Brothers
3. Ruckus vs Hurricane Kid
4. Nick Gage & Nate Hatred w/ Dewey vs Jon Dahmer & Fast Eddie Valentine w/ Big Mac Smack
5. Reckless Youth vs Ric Blade vs Trent Acid
6. The Jimmy Washington Cavalcade of Stars
7. Jun Kasai & "Sick" Nick Mondo vs Justice Pain & Johnny Kashmere - Fans Bring the Weapons Match
8. Mad Man Pondo vs Lobo - No Rope Barbed Wire Match

The DVD has aftermatch footage of Kasai as well





Spoiler: Night of Infamy



1. Ian Knoxx vs. Derek Frazier vs. Hurricane Kid
2. Jon Dahmer vs. GQ
3. Nick Berk vs. Josh Prohibition
4. Backseat Boyz vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo & M-Dogg 20
5. Chris Cash vs. Ruckus vs. Sonjay Dutt - Ladder Match
6. Nick Gage & Nate Hatred vs. The Messiah & Justice Pain
7. Wifebeater vs. Zandig - NRBW FBTW SCOF I Quit Match



Both each have strong cards and one major CZW match, in terms of history. The Kasai/Mondo/BSB match literally labeled Un F'n Believable, as well as the Zandig/Wifebeater match which is an unsung legendary DM

I'm ordering one of these in conjunction with ToD X


Edit: I got ToD X and the NGI

Edit: I saw the results, top comment read "tos boys were buried" -- Now that is an interesting point


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Edit: I saw the results, top comment read "tos boys were buried" -- Now that is an interesting point


I actually hadn't noticed that. I wonder if there's anything to that. I thought it was just using established guys to establish some new talents.

Quick TOD results. Courtesy of @theTomRichards on Twitter.



Spoiler: TOD results/thoughts



Rickey Shane Page def. Tim Donst
Conor Claxton def. Masada
Alex Colon def. Danny Havoc
Matt Tremont def. Jeff Cannonball

Aaron Williams def. Ron Mathis
Rickey Shane Page def. Conor Claxton (Barefoot, Bed Of Nails, Hot Coals. Said to be short but good)
Matt Tremont def. Alex Colon (Sharp Shit Death Match)

Devon Moore & Lucky 13 def. Dale Patricks and G-Raver
Josh Crane def. DJ Hyde (BLK OUT appeared with a loader, Zandig attacked DJ and said he wants his company back, DJ said no and BLK OUT "buried" DJ)

Rickey Shane Page def. Matt Tremont to win TOD.

----

Super cool to see RSP win the whole thing. Really surprised to see Masada out in the first round. Colon going over Havoc is really weird as well. I feel like this year was about introducing/legitimizing some of the next generation of Deathmatch wrestlers. Really looking forward to this DJ/Zandig thing. Sounds like they could be going for old school CZW vs. new school CZW. Team Hyde vs. Team Zandig at COD? Matt Tremont recently tweeted something cryptic about 12-31-16 and saying #ThatsIT and that sounds like a retirement to me so I was hoping for Tremont/Gage in the cage, but a team COD would be cool if they did a 5v5 match for "ownership" of CZW.



Looking forward to hearing [user]King of Sports[/user] thoughts on the show.


----------



## ExGrodzki

@King of Sports where ya at homeslice


Anyone else SHOCKED MASADA came out in the first round?


----------



## King of Sports

Just got back from attending. First off I'd just like to say that it was a very good show, imo the best one since TOD 9 and 10. This one had a different feel to it—mainly due to some of the veterans losing in the first round, and quite a few non-tournament deathmatches on the card, but I thought that was a very welcome change. 

Here are my thoughts from each match, from what I can remember:

RSP def. Donst - A solid opener with a lot of brawling through the crowd. The thing with brawling through the crowd though is that I couldn't see what was happening most of the time! The match eventually led to the bed of a pick-up truck where Donst did a move on RSP onto some lighttubes (I couldn't see clearly what he did exactly) but then right after RSP did a small package to Donst for the win. 

Claxton def. Masada - This one had a bit of a slow start and once again there was brawling in the crowd that I couldn't really see, but the ending was insane! Multiple slams onto cinderblocks, and then Claxton _piledrove_ Masada onto the cinderblocks for the win.

Alex Colon def. Danny Havoc - Man this match was brutal! There were a lot of lighttubes and early on in the match Colon got hit in the head with some and started bleeding heavily right away. Colon was a bloody mess by the time it was over. Probably the best match of the first round. There were a couple botches but the match was still great.

Tremont def. Jeff Cannonball - A pretty typical Home Run Derby Deathmatch, and that's not a bad thing! Multiple hits in the head with thumbtack bats, kenzan bats etc. Cannonball got a kenzan completely jammed into his head. The match had a pretty good ending with Tremont powerbombing Cannonball onto an upside-down steel trash-can with a lighttube bat on it. Cannonball had a good showing and was pretty well-received by the crowd.

Aaron Williams def. Ron Mathis - I had to piss really bad during this match so I watched most of it from far away in the bathroom line. There were some guitars used for the "Rockstar Deathmatch" gimmick. As I was coming out, the guy Mathis was with took a bump into a bunch of chairs and lighttubes. The match ended with a pretty sick-looking pile driver from the second rope.

RSP def. Claxton - A barefoot deathmatch.The main things I remember from this was RSP walking through the coals (which looked like it hurt a lot), Claxton randomly hitting a camera guy with a lighttube, and the ending where RSP put Claxton's feet on the coals before doing a back-suplex. Pretty good match but I'm having trouble remembering it for some reason.

Tremont def. Colon - Colon jumped Tremont during his entrance and hit him with lighttubes. They then brawled through the crowd before going back into the ring. Big lighttube bundles and carpet strips were used. The match ended when Tremont did an elevated piledriver onto Colon through a lighttube bundle for the win. Good match and I have a lot more respect for Colon after this show, he really brought it and put on a great deathmatch performance in both of his matches. 

Devon Moore and Lucky def. Dale Patricks and G-Raver - This match started right away with some random guy coming out and helping Patricks beat up Moore. This "G-Raver" guy prompted Lucky to come out and then the match was turned into a tornado tag match. Quite a few barbed wire board bumps. I was impressed with Patricks as he took multiple big bumps off the scaffold, including falling off of it into a bunch of lighttubes and chairs and then getting slammed off the scaffold onto a barbed wire board with G-Raver underneath. There's been a lot of Devon Moore Scaffold matches at TOD over the years, but I think this one was the best.

Josh Crane def. DJ Hyde - This was kind of an ugly match in more ways than one. On the one hand it was very bloody with a few nasty spots, on the other hand though it was kinda slow and had some pretty brutal botches. That all was deemed irrelevant though as BLK-Outs music hit and then we see Ruckus and Robbie Moreno on a moving front end loader holding shovels. 

When everyone was distracted Zandig came out and hit DJ with a barbed wire bat that exploded when it hit him. Crane got the victory and Zandig and BLK-Out were in the ring beating up DJ. Zandig said that he wants his company back and if DJ doesn't give it to him he will "bury him alive". He stuck the microphone in his face and DJ said "Fuck you!" they continued to beat him up and then put him in the front end loader, the loader then drove to some random hole in the ground where BLK-Out, Zandig, and Crane proceeded to "bury DJ alive"—they didn't actually bury him of course, they threw him in the hole and shoveled some dirt on him. It was still pretty awesome though to see a story playing out at TOD though, that hasn't happened in quite a long time. I'm getting a feeling that it's gonna be shades of the Zandig and Lobo rivalry from 2002, which is awesome!

Intermission - A band called "Eat the Turnbuckle" played. For those of you who aren't familiar they're a metal band that while playing will randomly hit each other with lighttubes and start gouging at each others heads with forks and pizza cutters. Their music wasn't anything special but I'll admit they were pretty entertaining to watch! 

RSP def. Tremont - A no-rope barbed-wire 200 lighttubes match. This definitely blew last year's finals away! RSP did an _insane_ spot where he did a suicide dive to the outside, diving in between the barbed wire and smashing through the lighttubes. There was also a stretch where both of them just went back and forth hitting each other with lighttubes, and so much glass was flying out into the crowd, everyone was going crazy at this point! Then the scaffold was brought out along with a table that was covered in lighttubes and thumbtacks. RSP did a DVD to Tremont off the scaffold through the table while it was on fire to win the tournament! 

Somewhere in the match RSP got a really bad cut around his eye, it forced him to cut short his victory speech so the show kinda ended abruptly, but it was understandable.

I'm really glad that Rickey Shane Page got the win! It's awesome to see someone new go over, even though he's only been in CZW for a year it's easy to tell that he's a great DM wrestler.

Like I said before, I think that this TOD was one of the better ones of the decade. It felt like a complete show with many crazy matches and moments, it's also awesome to see a storyline play out with Zandig and BLK-Out returning. 

Sorry if this write-up kinda sucked, I'm really tired and can't remember everything that well. I'll post some more thoughts on the show tomorrow!


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> Just got back from attending. First off I'd just like to say that it was a very good show, imo the best one since TOD 9 and 10. This one had a different feel to it—mainly due to some of the veterans losing in the first round, and quite a few non-tournament deathmatches on the card, but I thought that was a very welcome change.
> 
> Here are my thoughts from each match, from what I can remember:
> 
> RSP def. Donst - A solid opener with a lot of brawling through the crowd. The thing with brawling through the crowd though is that I couldn't see what was happening most of the time! The match eventually led to the bed of a pick-up truck where Donst did a move on RSP onto some lighttubes (I couldn't see clearly what he did exactly) but then right after RSP did a small package to Donst for the win.
> 
> Claxton def. Masada - This one had a bit of a slow start and once again there was brawling in the crowd that I couldn't really see, but the ending was insane! Multiple slams onto cinderblocks, and then Claxton _piledrove_ Masada onto the cinderblocks for the win.
> 
> Alex Colon def. Danny Havoc - Man this match was brutal! There were a lot of lighttubes and early on in the match Colon got hit in the head with some and started bleeding heavily right away. Colon was a bloody mess by the time it was over. Probably the best match of the first round. There were a couple botches but the match was still great.
> 
> Tremont def. Jeff Cannonball - A pretty typical Home Run Derby Deathmatch, and that's not a bad thing! Multiple hits in the head with thumbtack bats, kenzan bats etc. Cannonball got a kenzan completely jammed into his head. The match had a pretty good ending with Tremont powerbombing Cannonball onto an upside-down steel trash-can with a lighttube bat on it. Cannonball had a good showing and was pretty well-received by the crowd.
> 
> Aaron Williams def. Ron Mathis - I had to piss really bad during this match so I watched most of it from far away in the bathroom line. There were some guitars used for the "Rockstar Deathmatch" gimmick. As I was coming out, the guy Mathis was with took a bump into a bunch of chairs and lighttubes. The match ended with a pretty sick-looking pile driver from the second rope.
> 
> RSP def. Claxton - A barefoot deathmatch.The main things I remember from this was RSP walking through the coals (which looked like it hurt a lot), Claxton randomly hitting a camera guy with a lighttube, and the ending where RSP put Claxton's feet on the coals before doing a back-suplex. Pretty good match but I'm having trouble remembering it for some reason.
> 
> Tremont def. Colon - Colon jumped Tremont during his entrance and hit him with lighttubes. They then brawled through the crowd before going back into the ring. Big lighttube bundles and carpet strips were used. The match ended when Tremont did an elevated piledriver onto Colon through a lighttube bundle for the win. Good match and I have a lot more respect for Colon after this show, he really brought it and put on a great deathmatch performance in both of his matches.
> 
> Devon Moore and Lucky def. Dale Patricks and G-Raver - This match started right away with some random guy coming out and helping Patricks beat up Moore. This "G-Raver" guy prompted Lucky to come out and then the match was turned into a tornado tag match. Quite a few barbed wire board bumps. I was impressed with Patricks as he took multiple big bumps off the scaffold, including falling off of it into a bunch of lighttubes and chairs and then getting slammed off the scaffold onto a barbed wire board with G-Raver underneath. There's been a lot of Devon Moore Scaffold matches at TOD over the years, but I think this one was the best.
> 
> Josh Crane def. DJ Hyde - This was kind of an ugly match in more ways than one. On the one hand it was very bloody with a few nasty spots, on the other hand though it was kinda slow and had some pretty brutal botches. That all was deemed irrelevant though as BLK-Outs music hit and then we see Ruckus and Robbie Moreno on a moving front end loader holding shovels.
> 
> When everyone was distracted Zandig came out and hit DJ with a barbed wire bat that exploded when it hit him. Crane got the victory and Zandig and BLK-Out were in the ring beating up DJ. Zandig said that he wants his company back and if DJ doesn't give it to him he will "bury him alive". He stuck the microphone in his face and DJ said "Fuck you!" they continued to beat him up and then put him in the front end loader, the loader then drove to some random hole in the ground where BLK-Out, Zandig, and Crane proceeded to "bury DJ alive"—they didn't actually bury him of course, they threw him in the hole and shoveled some dirt on him. It was still pretty awesome though to see a story playing out at TOD though, that hasn't happened in quite a long time. I'm getting a feeling that it's gonna be shades of the Zandig and Lobo rivalry from 2002, which is awesome!
> 
> Intermission - A band called "Eat the Turnbuckle" played. For those of you who aren't familiar they're a metal band that while playing will randomly hit each other with lighttubes and start gouging at each others heads with forks and pizza cutters. Their music wasn't anything special but I'll admit they were pretty entertaining to watch!
> 
> RSP def. Tremont - A no-rope barbed-wire 200 lighttubes match. This definitely blew last year's finals away! RSP did an _insane_ spot where he did a suicide dive to the outside, diving in between the barbed wire and smashing through the lighttubes. There was also a stretch where both of them just went back and forth hitting each other with lighttubes, and so much glass was flying out into the crowd, everyone was going crazy at this point! Then the scaffold was brought out along with a table that was covered in lighttubes and thumbtacks. RSP did a DVD to Tremont off the scaffold through the table while it was on fire to win the tournament!
> 
> Somewhere in the match RSP got a really bad cut around his eye, it forced him to cut short his victory speech so the show kinda ended abruptly, but it was understandable.
> 
> I'm really glad that Rickey Shane Page got the win! It's awesome to see someone new go over, even though he's only been in CZW for a year it's easy to tell that he's a great DM wrestler.
> 
> Like I said before, I think that this TOD was one of the better ones of the decade. It felt like a complete show with many crazy matches and moments, it's also awesome to see a storyline play out with Zandig and BLK-Out returning.
> 
> Sorry if this write-up kinda sucked, I'm really tired and can't remember everything that well. I'll post some more thoughts on the show tomorrow!



I'm honestly really excited to get this on Blu-Ray, I can definitely see Deej trying to build a future generation of death match boys here, however I think to have all 3 "old" boys go down just like that was kinda shitty. Sometimes losing can get someone over way more than a win, but that's just me. Put it simply, I've only seen MASADA, Danny Havoc and Matt Tremont before; so everyone else will be new for me, hopefully they show as much promise as everyone says they do. Great write-up @King of Sports, can't wait to see the rest of it tomorrow! Eat the Turnbuckle sounds cool too, I know they had a fun brawl with Necro at Gwar-BQ a few years back.

I still maintain MASADA should be the first and only three time winner of the ToD


----------



## King of Sports

ExGrodzki said:


> I'm honestly really excited to get this on Blu-Ray, I can definitely see Deej trying to build a future generation of death match boys here, however I think to have all 3 "old" boys go down just like that was kinda shitty. Sometimes losing can get someone over way more than a win, but that's just me. Put it simply, I've only seen MASADA, Danny Havoc and Matt Tremont before; so everyone else will be new for me, hopefully they show as much promise as everyone says they do. Great write-up @King of Sports, can't wait to see the rest of it tomorrow! Eat the Turnbuckle sounds cool too, I know they had a fun brawl with Necro at Gwar-BQ a few years back.
> 
> I still maintain MASADA should be the first and only three time winner of the ToD


The only other things I'd like to mention was at the beginning of the show when DJ came out, he said something along the lines of "As long as all the fans keep coming, TOD will always be around." so that's good news regarding the future of the tournament.

Also at the very end when RSP won, he challenged Tremont to a championship match at the Ohio show, which Tremont accepted. I can't imagine RSP winning though, as that would be a MASSIVE push for someone that's only been in a handful of matches in CZW.

I really didn't think having the 3 veterans taken out early was bad at all Grodzki, to me it really kept things from being dull and really had me thinking about who would win it. Besides, Tremont did reach the finals, so I wouldn't say they were all taken out early.

It's a good thing to try and bring up a new generation of Deathmatch guys. Danny Havoc is going on 12 years in his deathmatch career, and there's that rumor that Tremont may be retiring from CZW at the end of the year (maybe to completely jump ship to H20?)

I'm also excited to see what this Zandig/DJ feud will hold. It should set up an awesome COD with Team Zandig and Team DJ. Those team-based CODs almost always turn out amazing!

Oh and thanks for the props Grodz! :grin2:


----------



## ExGrodzki

King of Sports said:


> The only other things I'd like to mention was at the beginning of the show when DJ came out, he said something along the lines of "As long as all the fans keep coming, TOD will always be around." so that's good news regarding the future of the tournament.
> 
> Also at the very end when RSP won, he challenged Tremont to a championship match at the Ohio show, which Tremont accepted. I can't imagine RSP winning though, as that would be a MASSIVE push for someone that's only been in a handful of matches in CZW.
> 
> I really didn't think having the 3 veterans taken out early was bad at all Grodzki, to me it really kept things from being dull and really had me thinking about who would win it. Besides, Tremont did reach the finals, so I wouldn't say they were all taken out early.
> 
> It's a good thing to try and bring up a new generation of Deathmatch guys. Danny Havoc is going on 12 years in his deathmatch career, and there's that rumor that Tremont may be retiring from CZW at the end of the year (maybe to completely jump ship to H20?)
> 
> I'm also excited to see what this Zandig/DJ feud will hold. It should set up an awesome COD with Team Zandig and Team DJ. Those team-based CODs almost always turn out amazing!
> 
> Oh and thanks for the props Grodz! :grin2:


That's awesome, I was really hoping we'd hear about the future of the Tournament,

Hopefully by the time they fight, I'll have seen RSP and what he can do. I love Tremont so I know he'll show up like always; can't deny, when he comes out at ToD, hyping up and everyones chanting Bulldozer, it's pretty fucking sick.

And well yeah, Danny is looking a little tired to be honest, (not trying to say I dislike him or anything, I think he's a really great wrestler, probably just burnt out), but for him and MASADA, the only three men to win more than one ToD, to both get taken out in the first rounds a little jank, eh? MASADA especially. That man CONTINUES to deliver in every fucking match. 

I can see Tremont going out with a bang, if the rumours are to be true; might be an actual full retirement to become promoter/booker/occasional wrestler for H20 if anything. 

Sheriff Zandig vs. The Boss DJ Hyde - gimme dat CoD repeat.



Yeah man, thanks for the update!

Sidenote, really trying to get this sig to happen ;_; 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/1994121-masada-sig-request.html


----------



## ExGrodzki

I remember Mope saying he believed IWA-MS was starting to phase out deathmatches, well...


IWA-MS just announced the 2016 King of The Deathmatches, the confirmed competitors are as follows:


John Wayne Murdoch
Bryant Woods
Devon Moore
Jeff Cannonball
Rickey Shane Page
Randi West
Conor Claxton
Dale Patricks
Reed Bentley
Matt Tremont
2016 Prince of the Death Matches Winner
Josh Crane


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> I remember Mope saying he believed IWA-MS was starting to phase out deathmatches, well...
> 
> 
> IWA-MS just announced the 2016 King of The Deathmatches, the confirmed competitors are as follows:
> 
> 
> John Wayne Murdoch
> Bryant Woods
> Devon Moore
> Jeff Cannonball
> Rickey Shane Page
> Randi West
> Conor Claxton
> Dale Patricks
> Reed Bentley
> Matt Tremont
> 2016 Prince of the Death Matches Winner
> Josh Crane


I saw Ian say on Facebook that he was getting rid of deathmatches. My guess is that P/KOTDM is taking place at a different venue than their usual venues because most venue owners probably don't like their building covered in glass and blood. 

Is that the full entrant list of are there gonna be 16? That's a very good lineup so far. Not a fa of Randi West being in the King tournament though. Inter-Gender wrestling as a whole is hit and miss. IG DM wrestling is uncomfortable to watch most of the time.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> I saw Ian say on Facebook that he was getting rid of deathmatches. My guess is that P/KOTDM is taking place at a different venue than their usual venues because most venue owners probably don't like their building covered in glass and blood.
> 
> Is that the full entrant list of are there gonna be 16? That's a very good lineup so far. Not a fa of Randi West being in the King tournament though. Inter-Gender wrestling as a whole is hit and miss. IG DM wrestling is uncomfortable to watch most of the time.


It said "Confirmed Contestants So Far"


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> It said "Confirmed Contestants So Far"


Ahh. I assume there will be more then. Last year had 16 now that I've checked. 

On Rickey/Tremont in Ohio, part of me can actually see RSP winning the title. DJ must really see something in Rickey to give him the TOD win after only a handful of matches in the company, and I think Tremont has done all he can as champion. Plus, Rickey is from Ohio so it could make a nice moment.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> Ahh. I assume there will be more then. Last year had 16 now that I've checked.
> 
> On Rickey/Tremont in Ohio, part of me can actually see RSP winning the title. DJ must really see something in Rickey to give him the TOD win after only a handful of matches in the company, and I think Tremont has done all he can as champion. Plus, Rickey is from Ohio so it could make a nice moment.


Rickey really loves the business, especially the dm scene, I think that shows and is why DJ is eager to give him the rub. He's well liked by the boys too, from what I heard.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Tod X and the NGI just arrived, I was considering doing reviews for both shows, cause why not, discussions fun; also been running a top 10 of CZW list through my head (man, I love a good list) but I'll wait to see if anyone cares enough to want it up


----------



## King of Sports

ExGrodzki said:


> Tod X and the NGI just arrived, I was considering doing reviews for both shows, cause why not, discussions fun; also been running a top 10 of CZW list through my head (man, I love a good list) but I'll wait to see if anyone cares enough to want it up


I would be interested in both the list and the reviews Grodzki! I'm certain that you'll love TOD X.


----------



## Certified G

ExGrodzki said:


> Tod X and the NGI just arrived, I was considering doing reviews for both shows, cause why not, discussions fun; also been running a top 10 of CZW list through my head (man, I love a good list) but I'll wait to see if anyone cares enough to want it up


I'd be interested in seeing your list and reading your reviews, so post 'em up once you're done with them.

I just downloaded Tournament of Death XV, looking forward to watching that one a bit later today. If it's a good show I'll probably end up buying it on dvd as I did with the last 5 or so TODs.


----------



## King of Sports

Just found this rather humorous MV of TOD 15. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3rqP1MBGCc


----------



## sXeMope

Watched TOD 15 last night with the exception of the final (Fell asleep). Some overall thoughts...

- Great show overall. Not a "bad" match on it. Probably the best TOD in a few years

- Honestly, everyone brought in for this show deserves a regular roster spot. Crane was great, Mathis and Williams should already be there full-time, Patricks was fantastic and I've seen him in some great deathmatches, and even G-Raver proved that he can go. 

- Masada should prob get a new shirt.

- Jeff Cannonball feels like a young Matt Tremont. I feel like he could very well be in Tremonts position in 5 years.

- The thing with Zandig was great and makes me very excited for the next 6 months-year of CZW.

- I was never a fan of Alex Colon, but he proved that he can bring it in deathmatches.

--

I wonder, is DJ Hyde aware that even the commentary team makes little cracks at him during the shows? How is he okay with this? For starters, he owns the company, and he has a rather serious character. Kind of damages that character when his commentators are talking about how he invented the lariat in a sarcastic way.


----------



## sXeMope

Watched Zandig's Tournament Of Survival last night. Will type up a review tomorrow if I can find the time/motivation, but [user]ExGrodzki[/user] you're gonna love it, and [user]King of Sports[/user] I know you said you prefer old school CZW so you should definitely check this out. Felt more like CZW than CZW has felt in years, haha.


----------



## sXeMope

Not CZW, but it caused more excitement than CZW has in years soooo..

*
GCW Presents Zandig's Tournament Of Survival*


*First Round - No Rope Barbed Wire: Bryant Woods vs. Masada*
- This match. Wow. I really hate when I hear this phrase in tournaments, but this match could have main evented any other (Deathmatch) show in the country, but it's the opener here. These guys beat the shit out of each other. There were a few botches that took away from the match to some degree but overall, easily the best match of the first round, and it's up there on the list of the best matches. Bryant Woods is a guy I've slowly grown to appreciate. I'd see him in the Carnage Cup and thought he was another hack and slash guy, but he's slowly showing that he's much more than that. Hope to see him pop up in some bigger places in the future.



*First Round - 1,000 Thumbtacks: Joker vs. Scot Summers*
- Probably one of the weakest first round matches, but by no means was it bad. It's so cool to see Joker back in a ring, and seeing Summers is always a treat. Nothing memorable here but a good match. I'm not sure what the future holds for Zandig in terms of running shows, but I hope both of these guys are involved to some extent. Sucks that Summers got hurt though. Looks like his leg buckled on a Death Valley Driver to me. 


*First Round - Fans Bring the Weapons: John Wayne Murdoch vs. Viking*
- Viking and Murdoch are two guys I've wanted to see in a big place for a while. Pretty funny backstage promo beforehand where Zandig was talking to Viking and Viking told him he was gonna win the tournament, and bring the trophy back to Canada. To sell for crack. These guys really brought it, but there's nothing I specifically remember.


*First Round - Light Tube Log Cabins: Danny Havoc vs. Markus Crane*
- Haven't seen Markus Crane in a while. Dude's looking like the kind of guy you'd expect to see in the crowd of a Days n Daze show. Big fan of that. Nothing memorable, but Crane bumped a lot and certainly brought some eyes to him. Havoc has just become somewhat boring to me just because I've watched him for so many years. He's almost become like a gatekeeper in the deathmatch world, which certainly isn't a bad thing but it's a rarity that I get excited for one of his matches anymore.



Spoiler: Semi-Finals/Final



*Semi Final - Panes of Glass: Masada vs. Zandig*
- I'm not gonna even talk about this because it was literally Zandig running in and doing the spinning clothesline (WITH TWO ROTATIONS!) and getting the pin. Would have been nice to see Masada/Summers again because those two go way back.


*Semi Final Panes of Glass/Bed of Nails: Danny Havoc vs. Viking*
- Not too much I remember about this match tbh. It felt rather short, but I enjoyed it. Viking took a weedwhacker shot, which looked brutal. Mutual respect was shown afterwards. Viking is another guy who brought some eyes to himself in this tournament. Hope it leads to him being in more places.


*Joey Janela vs. Zandig*
- Honestly, I'm not sure if the roof bump was the best or worst thing to happen in this match.It's definitely the thing people will talk about in five years, but it wasn't the only highlight of the match. Janela really stepped up in this match and showed that he can work a hardcore style when he needs to. Hope he doesn't do it regularly though. He doesn't need to.


*Tournament of Survival Final - 666 Light Tubes: Danny Havoc vs. Viking vs. Bryant Woods vs. Markus Crane*
- Zandig came out and announced that he couldn't continue so he brought everyone who wasn't too hurt out (Minus Masada. Curious as to what happened there) and made a Four Way final. It was like, 4am at this point so to be honest I don't remember a whole lot about it. The whole thing just felt like kind of a clusterfuck though. Summers being hurt probably threw a wrench into things and this was probably the best solution they could come up with on the fly, but it wasn't my favorite thing. It kind of takes away from the tournament aspect of it when you have a match that mostly consists of people who have already been eliminated. With that being said I don't think it was a bad final. I feel like the original plan was to have Danny Havoc vs. Masada as the final, cut Poppa Zandig got caught up in the moment and thought he could work two big deathmatches in one night.


----

Overall, this show is definitely worth watching. I wish I could give a more comprehensive review, but it was like, 1am when I started watching this so I was somewhat out of it by the time the finals came. It feels more like CZW than CZW has felt in years. Not really a bad match on the card, and I hope this tournament has opened more doors for all the fly-ins on the show. TOD was great this year, and this show is on par with it IMO. I thought the NGI last year was great and this topped that easily. Not sure where Zandig is, if at all, when it comes to behind the scenes stuff at CZW or GCW but I hope he's giving his two cents to somebody. People shit on Zandig sometimes for the way he ran CZW, but this showed that he still has an eye for talent. Really excited to see what happens with the Trent Acid Memorial Cup that was announced at the end of the show.​


----------



## ExGrodzki

Spoiler: Mope's Review






sXeMope said:


> Not CZW, but it caused more excitement than CZW has in years soooo..
> 
> *
> GCW Presents Zandig's Tournament Of Survival*
> 
> 
> *First Round - No Rope Barbed Wire: Bryant Woods vs. Masada*
> - This match. Wow. I really hate when I hear this phrase in tournaments, but this match could have main evented any other (Deathmatch) show in the country, but it's the opener here. These guys beat the shit out of each other. There were a few botches that took away from the match to some degree but overall, easily the best match of the first round, and it's up there on the list of the best matches. Bryant Woods is a guy I've slowly grown to appreciate. I'd see him in the Carnage Cup and thought he was another hack and slash guy, but he's slowly showing that he's much more than that. Hope to see him pop up in some bigger places in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *First Round - 1,000 Thumbtacks: Joker vs. Scot Summers*
> - Probably one of the weakest first round matches, but by no means was it bad. It's so cool to see Joker back in a ring, and seeing Summers is always a treat. Nothing memorable here but a good match. I'm not sure what the future holds for Zandig in terms of running shows, but I hope both of these guys are involved to some extent. Sucks that Summers got hurt though. Looks like his leg buckled on a Death Valley Driver to me.
> 
> 
> *First Round - Fans Bring the Weapons: John Wayne Murdoch vs. Viking*
> - Viking and Murdoch are two guys I've wanted to see in a big place for a while. Pretty funny backstage promo beforehand where Zandig was talking to Viking and Viking told him he was gonna win the tournament, and bring the trophy back to Canada. To sell for crack. These guys really brought it, but there's nothing I specifically remember.
> 
> 
> *First Round - Light Tube Log Cabins: Danny Havoc vs. Markus Crane*
> - Haven't seen Markus Crane in a while. Dude's looking like the kind of guy you'd expect to see in the crowd of a Days n Daze show. Big fan of that. Nothing memorable, but Crane bumped a lot and certainly brought some eyes to him. Havoc has just become somewhat boring to me just because I've watched him for so many years. He's almost become like a gatekeeper in the deathmatch world, which certainly isn't a bad thing but it's a rarity that I get excited for one of his matches anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Semi-Finals/Final
> 
> 
> 
> *Semi Final - Panes of Glass: Masada vs. Zandig*
> - I'm not gonna even talk about this because it was literally Zandig running in and doing the spinning clothesline (WITH TWO ROTATIONS!) and getting the pin. Would have been nice to see Masada/Summers again because those two go way back.
> 
> 
> *Semi Final Panes of Glass/Bed of Nails: Danny Havoc vs. Viking*
> - Not too much I remember about this match tbh. It felt rather short, but I enjoyed it. Viking took a weedwhacker shot, which looked brutal. Mutual respect was shown afterwards. Viking is another guy who brought some eyes to himself in this tournament. Hope it leads to him being in more places.
> 
> 
> *Joey Janela vs. Zandig*
> - Honestly, I'm not sure if the roof bump was the best or worst thing to happen in this match.It's definitely the thing people will talk about in five years, but it wasn't the only highlight of the match. Janela really stepped up in this match and showed that he can work a hardcore style when he needs to. Hope he doesn't do it regularly though. He doesn't need to.
> 
> 
> *Tournament of Survival Final - 666 Light Tubes: Danny Havoc vs. Viking vs. Bryant Woods vs. Markus Crane*
> - Zandig came out and announced that he couldn't continue so he brought everyone who wasn't too hurt out (Minus Masada. Curious as to what happened there) and made a Four Way final. It was like, 4am at this point so to be honest I don't remember a whole lot about it. The whole thing just felt like kind of a clusterfuck though. Summers being hurt probably threw a wrench into things and this was probably the best solution they could come up with on the fly, but it wasn't my favorite thing. It kind of takes away from the tournament aspect of it when you have a match that mostly consists of people who have already been eliminated. With that being said I don't think it was a bad final. I feel like the original plan was to have Danny Havoc vs. Masada as the final, cut Poppa Zandig got caught up in the moment and thought he could work two big deathmatches in one night.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Overall, this show is definitely worth watching. I wish I could give a more comprehensive review, but it was like, 1am when I started watching this so I was somewhat out of it by the time the finals came. It feels more like CZW than CZW has felt in years. Not really a bad match on the card, and I hope this tournament has opened more doors for all the fly-ins on the show. TOD was great this year, and this show is on par with it IMO. I thought the NGI last year was great and this topped that easily. Not sure where Zandig is, if at all, when it comes to behind the scenes stuff at CZW or GCW but I hope he's giving his two cents to somebody. People shit on Zandig sometimes for the way he ran CZW, but this showed that he still has an eye for talent. Really excited to see what happens with the Trent Acid Memorial Cup that was announced at the end of the show.​






Dude, incredibly well written review, I will be purchasing this asap on bluray. From what I was told, MASADA wrestled hurt and didn't tell John until someone did after his first round match which is why Zandig ran out and pinned him and all that. Almost done with one of my lists, and will start the other, I've just been SWAMPED with work. Well done Mope, love hearing from you and King.


----------



## yomadcool

Who do you think will beat Matt Tremont for the CZW World Title. I thought that it would be Rickey Shane Page but now I guess that it'll be Nick Gage at Cage of Death this year as he gets out in September and it can culminate the Old CzW feud vs the New CZW Fued between DJ Hyde and Zandig with Tremont representing Hyde and Gage representing Zandig


----------



## sXeMope

yomadcool said:


> Who do you think will beat Matt Tremont for the CZW World Title. I thought that it would be Rickey Shane Page but now I guess that it'll be Nick Gage at Cage of Death this year as he gets out in September and it can culminate the Old CzW feud vs the New CZW Fued between DJ Hyde and Zandig with Tremont representing Hyde and Gage representing Zandig


I feel like Cage Of Death this year will be a 3v3 or 5v5 match, with Zandig and his picks vs. Hyde and his picks, which will probably be where Zandig rides off into the sunset (At least as an on-screen authority figure). Really not sure what to predict about the title though. Tremont made a tweet recently that seemed to imply that he was retiring at the end of the year, so he will have to drop the title at or before COD in theory. I feel like it will be before unless we have multiple COD matches this year because I can't see the Zandig/DJ blowoff being anything excpet a COD match, and I can't see a team concept happening without the biggest guy in CZW right now, and him being in would mean there's no title match at their biggest show of the year.

Gage seems like the best option so we can finally get that Gage/Tremont match, but I feel like Gage is also a risk seeing as the Correctional Services pretty much has him by the balls and the simplest thing could have him thrown back in prison. 

TL;DR I have no idea. There are several possibilities that I see. The next 6 months are gonna be very interesting for CZW fans.


----------



## sXeMope

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772447345367781376
Very excited for things to come...


----------



## King of Sports

I read up on what happened on the last show and still don't really know what to think about Zandig's return. I saw a few clips of the ending where a bunch of random wrestlers (some of them never being in CZW before) were beating each other up and then Zandig comes out and makes a speech how "Zandig guys, DJ Guys, and New Guys" need to come together and form a new CZW and put on the best matches possible show in and show out.

I'm still not sure what I think about it though, even though Zandig being back is really cool I just don't feel the "classic CZW vibe" I was hoping for. I guess we'll just see what happens at COD.

What are some of the things you're excited for Mope?


----------



## King of Sports

Kinda late on this but I was finally able to watch Zandig's Tournament of Survival and... I was a little disappointed. Sorry to say.

All of the first round matches besides Havoc/Crane felt so slow and were kinda boring—and then all of a sudden the semis were insanely short, and then the finals was okay but didn't make much sense and nothing that special happened. The non-tournament Janela/Zandig match was the best part of the show. 

TOD this year was better tbh, even though the DJ/Josh Crane match was pretty brutal to sit through on video.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Kinda late on this but I was finally able to watch Zandig's Tournament of Survival and... I was a little disappointed. Sorry to say.
> 
> All of the first round matches besides Havoc/Crane felt so slow and were kinda boring—and then all of a sudden the semis were insanely short, and then the finals was okay but didn't make much sense and nothing that special happened. The non-tournament Janela/Zandig match was the best part of the show.
> 
> TOD this year was better tbh, even though the DJ/Josh Crane match was pretty brutal to sit through on video.


Really? I thought Masada/Woods was one of the best deathmatches in years. Agree on the finals though. The event turned into a real shitshow with all the injuries.

I _was _excited for the Nick Gage return and whatever was gonna happen with Zandig, but it seems that Nick Gage is still in jail (According to the NJ DoC website) and Zandig no-showed his match with Tremont at GCW, and with Ian Rotten appearing at the last CZW show I fear that Zandig spooked and this Old CZW vs. New CZW angle is gonna quietly be swapped to CZW vs. IWA Mid South. Nothing against IWA Mid South, but it's Zandig. Ian can barely walk these days, nevermind wrestle. At least Zandig can still go, would provide a lot of nostalgia, and yell "C-Z-FUCKIN-DUBBAYOUUUUUUU" a lot!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ian Rotten in CZW? In 2016? :lmao


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Really? I thought Masada/Woods was one of the best deathmatches in years. Agree on the finals though. The event turned into a real shitshow with all the injuries.
> 
> I _was _excited for the Nick Gage return and whatever was gonna happen with Zandig, but it seems that Nick Gage is still in jail (According to the NJ DoC website) and Zandig no-showed his match with Tremont at GCW, and with Ian Rotten appearing at the last CZW show I fear that Zandig spooked and this Old CZW vs. New CZW angle is gonna quietly be swapped to CZW vs. IWA Mid South. Nothing against IWA Mid South, but it's Zandig. Ian can barely walk these days, nevermind wrestle. At least Zandig can still go, would provide a lot of nostalgia, and yell "C-Z-FUCKIN-DUBBAYOUUUUUUU" a lot!


I thought Masada/Woods took wayyy too long for an opening match and from what I remember they barely even used the barbed-wire ropes. I was pretty pumped to finally see the show but that match being so long sorta took the excitement out of me honestly. Then the next 2 matches sorta had the same vibe and took forever as well. There was some decent spots but all in all I felt underwhelmed by most of it. 

Kinda sucks hearing about Gage and Zandig's situations. Especially Zandig, I really hope he's not already done with wrestling after just coming back. His match with Janela and his segment at TOD proved that he can still be entertaining to watch. 

I don't know whose idea it was to do another CZW/IWA-MS feud but I don't think the 2 companies feuding again 13 years later is really necessary. If they do gotta feud again hopefully they can come up with some new/exciting ideas. Another exploding cage match would be kinda cool I guess.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

sXeMope said:


> Really? I thought Masada/Woods was one of the best deathmatches in years. Agree on the finals though. The event turned into a real shitshow with all the injuries.
> 
> I _was _excited for the Nick Gage return and whatever was gonna happen with Zandig, but it seems that Nick Gage is still in jail (According to the NJ DoC website) and Zandig no-showed his match with Tremont at GCW, and with Ian Rotten appearing at the last CZW show I fear that Zandig spooked and this Old CZW vs. New CZW angle is gonna quietly be swapped to CZW vs. IWA Mid South. Nothing against IWA Mid South, but it's Zandig. Ian can barely walk these days, nevermind wrestle. At least Zandig can still go, would provide a lot of nostalgia, and yell "C-Z-FUCKIN-DUBBAYOUUUUUUU" a lot!


https://rutube.ru/video/8748db41bd2531c5c7c9557669b1184c/

Best Death Match this year fam. Ito vs Takahashi was fire.


----------



## Concrete

Gut says we are about to hit a period with CZW where they are pumping out bangers. The company has kind of been the pits for going on over a year. While you might say IWA-MS vs. CZW is not an "interesting" path in 2016, I would argue that because of where both companies are at is the precise time to try something like this. IWA-MS flying under-the-radar for awhile despite running weekly, bringing in quality talent, and having a good core work around. 

Reed Bentley and John Wayne Murdoch are the two probably most likely to come out of this smelling like roses in CZW. They seem like two dudes who could fit like gloves long term there if they wished. The ball is being given to them right now. Bentley against Tremont is just an example about how this is going to be hot fire.

Giving Gresham the belt is an interesting choice and one that has a lot of potential in my eyes. You can match him up against anyone and get a good match but you also have booking flexibility based on his ties to both CZW and IWA-MS. 

If Down With The Sickness was the big kickoff to the "New/Old" CZW then Tangled Web 9 is going to be about finding their footing going forward. They've taken quite the first step but I think the follow up will show what the company has to offer as they head into COD.


----------



## Ml7646

Hey, 

Used to be a big czw fan back in the day. I realize their forum shut down (czwfans), so was wondering if there is a new one? Thanks


----------



## sXeMope

Ml7646 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Used to be a big czw fan back in the day. I realize their forum shut down (czwfans), so was wondering if there is a new one? Thanks


Still exists. Or it was re-made, or something. It goes by Zandigfans now.




Concrete said:


> Gut says we are about to hit a period with CZW where they are pumping out bangers. The company has kind of been the pits for going on over a year. While you might say IWA-MS vs. CZW is not an "interesting" path in 2016, I would argue that because of where both companies are at is the precise time to try something like this. IWA-MS flying under-the-radar for awhile despite running weekly, bringing in quality talent, and having a good core work around.
> 
> Reed Bentley and John Wayne Murdoch are the two probably most likely to come out of this smelling like roses in CZW. They seem like two dudes who could fit like gloves long term there if they wished. The ball is being given to them right now. Bentley against Tremont is just an example about how this is going to be hot fire.
> 
> Giving Gresham the belt is an interesting choice and one that has a lot of potential in my eyes. You can match him up against anyone and get a good match but you also have booking flexibility based on his ties to both CZW and IWA-MS.
> 
> If Down With The Sickness was the big kickoff to the "New/Old" CZW then Tangled Web 9 is going to be about finding their footing going forward. They've taken quite the first step but I think the follow up will show what the company has to offer as they head into COD.


Don't get me wrong, I really like IWA Mid South, but Zandig is Zandig. Seems like the angle really took a tailspin though. I'm not up to date on CZW but first it was old CZW vs. new CZW, then it was seemingly going for CZW and DJ vs. IWA and Ian, but it seems that has now been axed (Probably because Ian likely can't wrestle the big blow-off deathmatch they're surely planning) so now it's CZW vs. Devon Moore and the Mid-South guys? Probably the biggest shitshow of a major storyline since the CZW vs. Cult Fiction feud.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

will have to watch this myself later.



and apparently THE MAN is a free man again..


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> will have to watch this myself later.
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently THE MAN is a free man again..


Watched this last night. The first half of it was a DJ Hyde suckfest tbh. Made it seem as if it's a one man operation and he edits all the shows and creates all the DVDs himself in his bedroom. I'm sure Highspots, SMV, and the team of editors he has really liked that. It was okay overall though.

Worth noting: Zandig appeared at the last GCW show, and I read that he said GCW was home now and he felt weird in the CZW locker room. Guess that Zandig/DEEJUS feud is officially dead. Side note but GCW is quietly creeping into the "Must see" list of promotions IMO. I feel like over the last 6 months or so, they've been putting on some great shows with guys who aren't really used in a lot of places.

Glad to hear Nicky is free.


----------



## RKing85

CZW is not my cup of tea, but I did enjoy that documentary. Big fan of Damian Abraham when he does guest spots on the LAW podcasts.


----------



## ExGrodzki

I'm back! Holy hell, I'm back! Thank lord,

I'm going to watch that documentary.. also, pretty sure I have those two lists I never posted. 

Sup fellas


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> I'm back! Holy hell, I'm back! Thank lord,
> 
> I'm going to watch that documentary.. also, pretty sure I have those two lists I never posted.
> 
> Sup fellas


Looking forward to those lists.

---

So, a couple of months back I said I was excited for what's to come in CZW. I have to say I was dead wrong. 

Heading into Cage Of Death, the card looks extremely weak.


Gacy/Gresham and Rush/Callihan have potential to be good, but Greg Excellent vs. Homicide - really odd. Homicide takes some big indie bookings for what seems like the first time in forever and you book him with Greg? I know Greg is trying to become a big deal, but why Homicide?

Havoc/RSP has been done to death and I feel like both guys would have better served in the Cage. Speaking of the Cage, this year's Cage Of Death Match is Devon Moore, Drew Blood, Dale Patricks and Josh Crane vs. Matt Tremont, Jeff Cannonball, Conor Claxton and Joey Janela.

Why? Don't get me wrong, this should be good and I know all 8 guys will go above and beyond to make the match great, but from a booking perspective, *ahem* Shit don't make no sense.

For starters, you've got Drew Blood in there because...reasons? His last CZW match was in the cage in 2013, where he and Devon were on opposing teams. We know this was supposed to be Zandig vs. DJ originally but that fell through, but if they're going with Midwest vs. CZW, where are JWM and Reed Bentley? 

On the other team, you have Claxton and Janela literally just thrown in there. I know theres issues between Moore and Claxton, but couldn't that be a separate match? Janela is another weird choice. He's stepped up when needed in other places, and I have no doubt he will here, but there's really no explanation for him being in this match. The Cage Of Death this year feels like two matches, with two extra men in there just because.

IMO the COD would have made more sense as JWM, Reed Bentley, Josh Crane, and Dale Patricks vs. Matt Tremont, Jeff Cannonball, RSP, and Danny Havoc. Could have still told the outsider vs. CZW story, and made a bunch of big names in the match. It's like they panicked when Zandig and Ian Rotten fell through and they threw Devon in there because he's a vet.

Praying for a Nick Gage return at the event to stir up something interesting.


----------



## King of Sports

Welcome back Grodz!

And Mope I quickly skimmed through some of the COD card myself and felt rather underwhelmed. The COD match looks obviously thrown together, it always seems like CZW can't handle things well whenever something unexpected happens. 

I'm thinking that the Cage match may be good though, as big-team COD matches are often very good, and from what little I've seen from Crane and Patricks they are willing to take some pretty sick bumps. I'd also like to see how Janela would do inside the Cage, he has taken some insane bumps this year (Zandig roof bump, DWTS rafter bump) and hopefully he can deliver big time in the biggest match of the year for CZW. Moore has been in so many that I can't help but be like "meh" when I heard he was in it. Heck he's probably been in the most COD matches ever. Was never a huge fan of that Nation of Intoxication stable anyway so don't really care that much about them disbanding, I actually thought it was a couple years overdue.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Welcome back Grodz!
> 
> And Mope I quickly skimmed through some of the COD card myself and felt rather underwhelmed. The COD match looks obviously thrown together, it always seems like CZW can't handle things well whenever something unexpected happens.
> 
> I'm thinking that the Cage match may be good though, as big-team COD matches are often very good, and from what little I've seen from Crane and Patricks they are willing to take some pretty sick bumps. I'd also like to see how Janela would do inside the Cage, he has taken some insane bumps this year (Zandig roof bump, DWTS rafter bump) and hopefully he can deliver big time in the biggest match of the year for CZW. Moore has been in so many that I can't help but be like "meh" when I heard he was in it. Heck he's probably been in the most COD matches ever. Was never a huge fan of that Nation of Intoxication stable anyway so don't really care that much about them disbanding, I actually thought it was a couple years overdue.


I'm not saying it will be a bad match, I know it will be good. I'm just saying that it makes no sense booking wise. Crane and Patricks will definitely be the ones to bump their asses off in this because they're the only ones IMO who aren't guaranteed to have a spot after the show. I mean, let's face it - They're only in this position because of how everything with Zandig fell apart and Nicky didn't get out in time to build to a Tremont/Gage COD match. It sucks that these guys are only making a name for themselves now. Crane was killing it in IWA Mid South in 2013/2014 before he got hurt and Dale Patricks had an amazing performance at Prince of the Deathmatch last year.

I don't mind Devon in COD. I feel like he's meh all year, but he steps it up in COD.

Irrelevant little tidbit but Devon is second in Cage Of Death match appearances, with 5. According to my research, he's only topped by Zandig, who's at 6.


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Irrelevant little tidbit but Devon is second in Cage Of Death match appearances, with 5. According to my research, he's only topped by Zandig, who's at 6.


That's not including this upcoming one though right? So then Devon will be tied with Zandig, so close enough! :wink2:

AND GRODZ, POST THOSE LISTS ALREADY! YOU'VE BEEN KEEPING US IN SUSPENSE FOR MONTHS!!!


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> That's not including this upcoming one though right? So then Devon will be tied with Zandig, so close enough! :wink2:
> 
> AND GRODZ, POST THOSE LISTS ALREADY! YOU'VE BEEN KEEPING US IN SUSPENSE FOR MONTHS!!!


True, but it is indie wrestling. Not just that, but it's CZW, and it's Devon Moore, who DJ supposedly fires every other show so I'm not saying he's been in 6 COD matches until he's in the ring and the bell rings, hahaha.

----


Nick Gage wasn't at NOI and has been silent on social media since his release, but he/whoever is running his Twitter for him has "liked" several GCW tweets. Will be very interesting to see what happens on December 17th. Zandig apparently said GCW is his new home in his last appearance there, so I wonder if Gage felt the same alienation during his last CZW run?


----------



## King of Sports

Anyone know if anything interesting happened at COD?


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842529718155055104
OH MY GOD, HE'S BACK :done :done :done


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Has anybody seen the Joey Janela documentary?? Its great. I hope he becomes CZW champ some day.


----------



## december_blue

Big news for Sami Callihan! I've been loving the direction of CZW as of late, so I imagine a lot of that is to do with Sami.



> A new generation of CZW is kicking off … and Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Sami Callihan recently took over their creative team to help lead them into the future.
> 
> 
> Sources tell us Callihan and his team will be handling creative/promotional decisions from now on, while CZW Prez DJ Hyde will focus on managing all the back-end business aspects of the company.
> 
> The company has long been known for promoting death matches, something that was covered last year in a popular Vice documentary, and stuff like Tournament of Death/Cage of Death will still be happening — but we’re told they’ll no longer be featured as the forefront of the company.
> 
> CZW’s new generation kicked off this weekend after independent wrestlers Maxwell Jacob Friedman and Lio Rush won the company’s top two titles.
> 
> http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/sami-callihan-czw-creative-team/#.WRtQdYjyvct


----------



## volde

I'm not one to bitch about how wrestlers look and in what spots they compete, but it is really hard for me to care about guy who is smaller and lighter than me being "heavyweight" champion while I'm neither tall nor heavy. I mean, why companies even call their top belt "heavyweight" any longer?


----------



## Donnie

SON OF A FUCKING BITCH :mj2

Well, this confirms two things

#1 Davey isn't going anywhere soon :mj2

#2 Rush is presumably WWE bound.


----------



## Platt

So in one week two title have changed hands in other promotions. Seems an odd way to do things.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Spoiler: Tournament of Death First Round Results



Jeff Cannonball def. G- Raver cinderblock 
Conor Claxton def. Clint Margera
MASADA def. Shlak
Havoc def. Murdoch & RSP

Other Notes:

Jimmy Lloyd vs Dan O'Hare vs Kit Osbourne vs George Gatton
-Dan O'Hare gets the win pinning Kit Osbourne after slamming him thru a flaming Door
-Jimmy Lloyd took a weed wacker shot to the chest from Dan O'Hare


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: Semis



Claxton over Cannonball

Havoc over Masada

Final is Connor Claxton vs Jimmy Havoc

Guessing Claxton will win but happy for Havoc getting that far first time in.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ExGrodzki

Non Tournament Fans Bring The Weapons Match: Father Matthew Tremont vs. Mad Man Pondo is up next


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: winner



Havoc wins. 

Didn't see that coming. Who's booking at the moment? First CCK wins the tag titles having never been in the company and now this. Someone likes the Brits.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Platt said:


> Spoiler: winner
> 
> 
> 
> Havoc wins.
> 
> Didn't see that coming. Who's booking at the moment? First CCK wins the tag titles having never been in the company and now this. Someone likes the Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Remember reading somewhere that Callihan is now doing the booking in CZW while DJ focuses on the business side of things. He took over sometime before Sacrifices.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Did anyone go to TOS or TOD??


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

I attended TOD. Very good show, and I would say it was about mid tier in terms of all of the TODs. Connor really held the tournament's quality back in my eyes. The guy just seems way too soft to get the booking that he gets as a death match wrestler. The show definitely peaked with the first round. Masada vs Shlak was match of the night IMO and RSP vs Havoc vs Murdoch was awesome.


----------



## King of Sports

I also attended TOD. It was a good show but I thought last year was a tad bit better personally. I thought Havoc/RSP/JWM was the best match. There were a few pretty sick spots such as Claxton and Marjera throwing each other off a truck onto a barbed wire trampoline. Also Alex Colon doing a spanish fly on Drew Blood off the top of the scaffold was a really insane spot as well. I was really surprised that Jimmy Havoc won the entire tournament, as I predicted Claxton was gonna win it before the show started. I noticed most of the fans weren't happy with Jimmy Havoc winning, he had a small cheering section but most of the crowd booed him, especially when he won the tournament.
@MrWrestlingFan I agree, was far from the worst TOD but wasn't one of the best either. I also agree about Claxton to an extent. I like him—but for a deathmatch wrestler he really isn't all that "ultraviolent". I still remember TOD 14 a couple years back, how he made it all the way to the finals and it seemed like he made it through the entire tournament practically unscathed, all he had was a little bleeding on the forehead... where many past finalists were literally covered in blood.

Hearing about the creative decisions going forward, I really did think it was a matter of time before they started veering away from the deathmatch/hardcore style. I do think DJ will still never fully abandon CZW's roots and still have TOD and COD for the forseeable future. I wonder though what their plans are for the other 10 months...

Oh and I didn't attend TOS, but I talked to a couple people at TOD who attended TOS and they said it was amazing. They said the finals was absolutely electric. I'm definitely gonna be picking it up when it comes out!


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Remember reading somewhere that Callihan is now doing the booking in CZW while DJ focuses on the business side of things. He took over sometime before Sacrifices.


When that was reported I remember seeing Rovert say that he'd heard about it (Callihan booking) months before but didn't mention it as he wasn't sure. Take that for what it's worth. Wasn't surprised when I heard it though tbh. Seems like since January of this year the Ohio guys have been pushed a lot harder. Dave won BOTB and Scarlet and Graves became big deals rather quickly. 

I think Callihan has a good mind for the business. I mean he can't be worse than DJ, but I feel like the recent title changes are rather dumb. Davey is not, never was, and probably never will be a "CZW guy" and the top title should really be reserved for a guy who'll be there every month. 





King of Sports said:


> Hearing about the creative decisions going forward, I really did think it was a matter of time before they started veering away from the deathmatch/hardcore style. I do think DJ will still never fully abandon CZW's roots and still have TOD and COD for the forseeable future. I wonder though what their plans are for the other 10 months...
> 
> Oh and I didn't attend TOS, but I talked to a couple people at TOD who attended TOS and they said it was amazing. They said the finals was absolutely electric. I'm definitely gonna be picking it up when it comes out!


TOS was amazing. Probably one of the best deathmatch shows in years. Likewise I can't see DJ abandoning TOD or COD, because while they may be more expensive to run, I think they sell a shit load of DVDs. In theory though, if DJ was to stop running TOD I'm not sure if it would matter that much in the deathmatch world. It would be the biggest tournament gone, but since the rumors initially started a few years back that TOD was getting harder to run, we've seen GCW rise to arguably the same level as CZW (I'd say better tbh) and Ian Rotten has really brought back IWA Mid-South and has a solid group of guys.

The booking for TOD was really weird though. The winner was very surprising. Usually the winner of TOD gets a decent push, but I'm really not sure what will happen here. Surely [winner] can't be a regular.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Between Tournament of Death, Tournament of Survival, KOTDM,QOTDM,POTDM, the newly reinvigorated Double Death, the Carnage Cup; the deathmatch scene is in good hands. Just waiting for the third generation of stars to be born, we're in this awkward twilight phase where the MASADA/DHavoc/Tremont generation is waning down and the new boys (RSP,JWM) have yet to make a boom, so to speak.


----------



## nTkultur

Jimmy vs Trevor vs Ricky was fucking amazing and Masada vs shlak was great too.


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Between Tournament of Death, Tournament of Survival, KOTDM,QOTDM,POTDM, the newly reinvigorated Double Death, the Carnage Cup; the deathmatch scene is in good hands. Just waiting for the third generation of stars to be born, we're in this awkward twilight phase where the MASADA/DHavoc/Tremont generation is waning down and the new boys (RSP,JWM) have yet to make a boom, so to speak.


There's also Survival of The Sickest and Lords Of Anarchy, and Soverign of Slaughter and the Crimson Cup on the West Coast. . Honestly the deathmatch scene has probably never been bigger.

I wouldn't say they haven't made a boom. RSP has been around for years but has exploded in the last couple years. I get what you mean though. There are a ton of guys who have potential to be huge names in the deathmatch scene but haven't gotten the platform (yet). Unfortunately I feel like CZW has this thing where they book guys for TOD and we never see them again. Even if they are scaling back on the violence, JWM, Bentley, Dale Patricks and Josh Crane all deserve roster spots. All of those guys can work a good match without plunder. You've also got guys like Bryant Woods and SHLAK who are machines who have potential. Not sure if you've seen him, but there's a guy by the name of Colt 45 who has a lot of potential. He kind of reminds me of a young JC Bailey from what I've seen.


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> TOS was amazing. Probably one of the best deathmatch shows in years. Likewise I can't see DJ abandoning TOD or COD, because while they may be more expensive to run, I think they sell a shit load of DVDs. In theory though, if DJ was to stop running TOD I'm not sure if it would matter that much in the deathmatch world. It would be the biggest tournament gone, but since the rumors initially started a few years back that TOD was getting harder to run, we've seen GCW rise to arguably the same level as CZW (I'd say better tbh) and Ian Rotten has really brought back IWA Mid-South and has a solid group of guys.
> 
> The booking for TOD was really weird though. The winner was very surprising. Usually the winner of TOD gets a decent push, but I'm really not sure what will happen here. Surely [winner] can't be a regular.


Yeah that's what I've been hearing about TOS, I'm really looking forward to seeing it for myself. I'm hoping it won't turn out like the TOS from last year though—I heard all kinds of hype for it and got my expectations way high, and then when I actually saw it I still thought it was pretty good but, besides "the bump" of course, was nowhere near what I thought it would be. I have a feeling though that this one did live up to the hype.

Also, I don't know if it was just me but I noticed this year's TOD crowd might have actually been a bit bigger than in past years. Along with selling a lot of DVDs, like you said, a lot of fans are still going to the show. That's the biggest reason I think TOD will still keep going: if people still watch it, then it's the best decision business-wise to still have it. 

If it ever does go though, I do hope GCW still goes strong, as it has pretty much become CZW 2.0 with Zandig and Gage there.

Speaking of that... is it true that Gage isn't gonna go back to CZW? If so, does anyone know the exact reason why him and Zandig don't like CZW now? I don't know if it was more behind-the-scenes stuff, but from a fan-perspective I thought they were being treated fairly well, especially Zandig (kayfabe of course) taking over the show for a while.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy

This TOD was one of the first I have watched in years.. Obviously tuned in to see how Jimmy Havoc performed. To be completely honest, I'm not the biggest Havoc fan, and didn't think that much of the final.

Masada V Shlak was awesome, best match on the card imo.



King of Sports said:


> Yeah that's what I've been hearing about TOS, I'm really looking forward to seeing it for myself. I'm hoping it won't turn out like the TOS from last year though—I heard all kinds of hype for it and got my expectations way high, and then when I actually saw it I still thought it was pretty good but, besides "the bump" of course, was nowhere near what I thought it would be. I have a feeling though that this one did live up to the hype.
> 
> Also, I don't know if it was just me but I noticed this year's TOD crowd might have actually been a bit bigger than in past years. Along with selling a lot of DVDs, like you said, a lot of fans are still going to the show. That's the biggest reason I think TOD will still keep going: if people still watch it, then it's the best decision business-wise to still have it.
> 
> If it ever does go though, I do hope GCW still goes strong, as it has pretty much become CZW 2.0 with Zandig and Gage there.
> 
> Speaking of that... is it true that Gage isn't gonna go back to CZW? If so, does anyone know the exact reason why him and Zandig don't like CZW now? I don't know if it was more behind-the-scenes stuff, but from a fan-perspective I thought they were being treated fairly well, especially Zandig (kayfabe of course) taking over the show for a while.


This thread is the first I have heard of GCW, do they stream the TOS online? Would be keen to check it out.


----------



## sXeMope

King of Sports said:


> Yeah that's what I've been hearing about TOS, I'm really looking forward to seeing it for myself. I'm hoping it won't turn out like the TOS from last year though—I heard all kinds of hype for it and got my expectations way high, and then when I actually saw it I still thought it was pretty good but, besides "the bump" of course, was nowhere near what I thought it would be. I have a feeling though that this one did live up to the hype.
> 
> Also, I don't know if it was just me but I noticed this year's TOD crowd might have actually been a bit bigger than in past years. Along with selling a lot of DVDs, like you said, a lot of fans are still going to the show. That's the biggest reason I think TOD will still keep going: if people still watch it, then it's the best decision business-wise to still have it.
> 
> If it ever does go though, I do hope GCW still goes strong, as it has pretty much become CZW 2.0 with Zandig and Gage there.
> 
> Speaking of that... is it true that Gage isn't gonna go back to CZW? If so, does anyone know the exact reason why him and Zandig don't like CZW now? I don't know if it was more behind-the-scenes stuff, but from a fan-perspective I thought they were being treated fairly well, especially Zandig (kayfabe of course) taking over the show for a while.


I really liked TOS, this year and last year, mostly because they used some guys who hadn't been booked in a big spot before. I do feel like the bump overshadowed everything last year. This years was solid though IMO. Would be interested to hear your thoughts.

According to commentary on TOD, that show was the highest attended TOD in history.


Not sure on Zandig/Gage. I could see CZW wanting to distance themselves from Nicky though. He spent most of the last 7 years in Prison, and with their new direction, and WWE being "friendly" with the indies, I could see them not wanting a fresh out of prison felon on their show posters. Hell, it'll be interesting to see what happens with Shlak going forward. Not sure if you've seen, but it's recently been revealed that he has some ties with some skinhead organizations. "Ties" meaning he has friends in groups and has tattooed them and played shows that were a benefit for a member. Nothing I'd consider relevant but Floslam made Gabe take him out of a Style Battle because of it.

As for Zandig, I don't know if it's true but on a GCW show last year he said CZW wasn't the same anymore. He said it didn't feel like "home" anymore. Sucks because the Zandig vs. DJ storyline could have been great.



nailz_jaggzy said:


> This thread is the first I have heard of GCW, do they stream the TOS online? Would be keen to check it out.


I don't think they have a streaming service but you csn buy all their shows on Smart Mark Video. Honestly they've been on a hot streak for most of the last year.


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> TOS was amazing. Probably one of the best deathmatch shows in years.


\

I spent $10 and got the Raw Edit from SMVOD, it was easily my favorite deathmatch show since TODXIII. The crowd was insanely hot for every match. Masashi Takeda's matches with Markus Crane and Nick Gage were standouts. Masada vs. Tremont was great, and goddamn that Tremont/Gage final was easily the most hype tournament final since MASADA/Takeda at TODX or MASADA/Kasai at TODXIII



King of Sports said:


> Yeah that's what I've been hearing about TOS, I'm really looking forward to seeing it for myself. I'm hoping it won't turn out like the TOS from last year though—I heard all kinds of hype for it and got my expectations way high, and then when I actually saw it I still thought it was pretty good but, besides "the bump" of course, was nowhere near what I thought it would be. I have a feeling though that this one did live up to the hype.


This one lived up to the hype, much better than last year.



nailz_jaggzy said:


> This thread is the first I have heard of GCW, do they stream the TOS online? Would be keen to check it out.


Check out SMVOD or SMV. They also hosted Gage's Invitational


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> \
> 
> I spent $10 and got the Raw Edit from SMVOD, it was easily my favorite deathmatch show since TODXIII. The crowd was insanely hot for every match. Masashi Takeda's matches with Markus Crane and Nick Gage were standouts. Masada vs. Tremont was great, and goddamn that Tremont/Gage final was easily the most hype tournament final since MASADA/Takeda at TODX or MASADA/Kasai at TODXIII


Tremont/Gage was great but I kind of wish it wasn't the final. GCW could have made BANK if they booked that match and announced it as the main event for a show. 

While we're on the topic though can we just talk about Markus Crane? Dude has exploded in the last year. I remember seeing him announced for TOS1 and he was really the "Who the fuck is that guy?" entrant. I saw his deathmatch stuff in KOTDM years ago and figured it was a one off thing but the last year has been crazy for him. I was really hoping either he or Gage would be Danny's partner for TOD.

[USER]King of Sports[/USER] Question: You were at TOD. Did Danny Havoc retiring seem legit? Initially I believed it because I feel like it's been hinted at for a while that Dannys ride is almost over, but seeing that it's the Chri$ Ca$h Ladder Match.. I don't know. It just seems weird. Also, Alex Colon as his final opponent? Why? Why not MASADA? Or Lucky 13? Or even DJ Hyde as that was his first real feud. Just seems really weird that Colon comes out of nowhere and gets the retirement match of someone the caliber of Danny. 
Danny has easily shaved a decade off his life from the years of wrestling, but part of me wants this to be an angle. Just give him another 6 months to a year, maybe even less; and give him a run with the CZW title. I didn't actually realize it until I looked it up, but he's never held it. Damn shame because I feel like he really helped carry the company for a while a few years back.


----------



## King of Sports

sXeMope said:


> Tremont/Gage was great but I kind of wish it wasn't the final. GCW could have made BANK if they booked that match and announced it as the main event for a show.
> 
> While we're on the topic though can we just talk about Markus Crane? Dude has exploded in the last year. I remember seeing him announced for TOS1 and he was really the "Who the fuck is that guy?" entrant. I saw his deathmatch stuff in KOTDM years ago and figured it was a one off thing but the last year has been crazy for him. I was really hoping either he or Gage would be Danny's partner for TOD.
> 
> [USER]King of Sports[/USER] Question: You were at TOD. Did Danny Havoc retiring seem legit? Initially I believed it because I feel like it's been hinted at for a while that Dannys ride is almost over, but seeing that it's the Chri$ Ca$h Ladder Match.. I don't know. It just seems weird. Also, Alex Colon as his final opponent? Why? Why not MASADA? Or Lucky 13? Or even DJ Hyde as that was his first real feud. Just seems really weird that Colon comes out of nowhere and gets the retirement match of someone the caliber of Danny.
> Danny has easily shaved a decade off his life from the years of wrestling, but part of me wants this to be an angle. Just give him another 6 months to a year, maybe even less; and give him a run with the CZW title. I didn't actually realize it until I looked it up, but he's never held it. Damn shame because I feel like he really helped carry the company for a while a few years back.



Yeah I really wanted to grab a GCW DVD from the Smart Mark table but the CZW table always has better deals on DVDs at the show... I can get 3 shows for 30 bucks or just 1 show for 15-20 bucks (SMV never has any sales) and every year I'm just too tempted by the former. I do want to check out more full GCW shows though. And yeah I agree, last year's TOS I thought Markus Crane was the standout of the tournament by far. He was impressive, and REALLY reminded me of Danny Havoc when he was young, he even kinda looks like him in a way.

In regards to your question, I don't think September will be Danny's last match. He kinda seemed quick saying "Yeah my last match will be in September." he didn't really give a huge explanation why or anything. He has indeed hinted in the past that he "didn't know how much more he has left" but I think at the very least he's still gonna wrestle part-time. Keep in mind that MOST wrestlers never truly retire when they say they're gonna retire. 

Also, they were billing it like it was gonna be an actual one-on-one deathmatch between him and Colon; it wasn't until afterwards that I read that they were just gonna be in the ladder match. He said that the Chris Cash Memorial is where his career began, when he actually made his debut at TOD 4 in the student battle royal... I'm not sure if that was a mistake on his part or if he was considering his singles debut against Andy Sumner his "true debut". 

I agree it just seems like an odd time and place to end his career, it almost seems like he has unfinished business—but even if he does retire for real it'll be completely understandable. Most death match careers only last maybe 7 years tops. He's been going at it for almost twice as long with the majority of his matches being deathmatch/hardcore style. IMO he deserves to be either the only 3 time TOD winner or have a run at the title.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

After watching TOD and TOS back to back, I would definitely say that TOS was the better show. That being said, TOD wasnt as bad as some would say. I think that the show's biggest problem was that it peaked in the first round with some amazing stuff and never hit that level again. I think the show would have been a lot more successful if Masada or Cannonball vs Havoc was the finals match instead. Havoc and Claxton just aren't over the top violent wrestlers, and their main event was a bit of a let down. They definitely tried, but Havoc's injury probably put it to a quicker end. Compare that to Tremont vs Gage, and you see why TOS was more well recieved. TOS built to their peak while the right guys in TOD were getting eliminated too early.


----------



## King of Sports

I know I'm late on this but I finally watched my Blu-Ray copy of ToS 2 and wanted to share my thoughts:

It was a great show, it blew the NGI and ToS 1 out of the water imo. Quite honestly it may be one of the best DM tournaments of the decade. 

The biggest reason: Nick F'n Gage. He was fantastic in all of his matches, especially this being his first event since getting out (or at least I'm pretty sure it was). Squashing Jimmy Lloyd, having a great and bloody as hell match with Takeda, and then having a legendary finals with Tremont. 

The best match was definitely the finals; the energy from the crowd, the brutality of the action, and the story going into it...all 3 of those elements combined to make it a really memorable match. After waiting so long Tremont finally got his match with Gage, and it didn't disappoint. I also like it better that Gage went over Tremont, I'm not sure if Tremont winning would've been a better story, but I feel that Gage deserved this win since he really hasn't won a lot of DM tournaments while Tremont has. The only minor complaint I have with the match is that it started to really slow down in the middle, but like I said the energy from the crowd and the match as a whole was so good that it more than made up for it. 

Also, judging by Gage's victory speech he really isn't going back to CZW. It was kinda hard to hear what he was saying but he said "that other company" is either "going to shit" or "sold to shit" I rewound it but couldn't make out exactly what word he said before "to shit". Also it's obvious that Zandig ain't going back either. 

Takeda vs. Gage and Takeda vs. Crane were 2 other awesome/brutal matches. The only real flop of the tournament was Masada vs. Tremont, but all the other matches were decent to good. Shlak getting suspended from hooks during the Zandig vs. Tremont match was another brutal moment. 

Now, this year's TOD was good, don't get me wrong, but ToS 2 was better. It really felt like an all-around great show, much like last year's TOD. It really is a must-watch for all death match fans.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Been waiting for a proper version of TOD16 for months and decided to just bite the bullet and watch the Rough Cut that is currently out there, ironically since I was watching one match and then doing something else spreading the show over weeks I believe a proper version of this was released before I was done but oh well. 

I wrestled, no pun intended, on my feelings about this show for a really long time because I want to say I LOVED this show but it’s hard to say that when the show is so poorly filmed (must you expose each spot and botch so heavily for fucks sake?), when it is taking place in a field in front of a bunch of shitty drunk ******** and pretty much every big spot is botched in sometimes genuinely terrifying ways but mostly in ways that make things really anti-climatic but I still want to say I loved this anyway as I have no exposure to death match wrestling at all, the most hardecore form of wrestling I’ve probably watched is Lucha Underground and I only watched this for Jimmy Havoc so in turn despite my years of watching wrestling I am genuinely seeing spectacles unlike anything I have ever watched before. 

Guys taking bumps on cinderblocks, seeing them pull barbed wire out of their flesh, set themselves on fire, drag themselves through glass, seeing all the unique and imaginative weapons, fighting…not wrestling, fighting… until they are reduced to two husks of scar tissue as the blood stains on the canvas steadily increase… just holy shit. I don’t know whether by conventional standards this is “fun” but fuck me is it spectacular. 

Complicated, right?


----------



## King of Sports

Pizzamorg said:


> Been waiting for a proper version of TOD16 for months and decided to just bite the bullet and watch the Rough Cut that is currently out there, ironically since I was watching one match and then doing something else spreading the show over weeks I believe a proper version of this was released before I was done but oh well.
> 
> I wrestled, no pun intended, on my feelings about this show for a really long time because I want to say I LOVED this show but it’s hard to say that when the show is so poorly filmed (must you expose each spot and botch so heavily for fucks sake?), *when it is taking place in a field in front of a bunch of shitty drunk ********* and pretty much every big spot is botched in sometimes genuinely terrifying ways but mostly in ways that make things really anti-climatic but I still want to say I loved this anyway as I have no exposure to death match wrestling at all, the most hardecore form of wrestling I’ve probably watched is Lucha Underground and I only watched this for Jimmy Havoc so in turn despite my years of watching wrestling I am genuinely seeing spectacles unlike anything I have ever watched before.
> 
> Guys taking bumps on cinderblocks, seeing them pull barbed wire out of their flesh, set themselves on fire, drag themselves through glass, seeing all the unique and imaginative weapons, fighting…not wrestling, fighting… until they are reduced to two husks of scar tissue as the blood stains on the canvas steadily increase… just holy shit. I don’t know whether by conventional standards this is “fun” but fuck me is it spectacular.
> 
> Complicated, right?


Heyyy... I was at that show!

I know what you mean though, death match wrestling today just has SO many botches. It really wasn't like that during the early-mid 2000s in CZW. Most of their matches flowed a lot better back then.

Oh man—if this is your first exposure to deathmatches and are interested in more, there's literally hundreds of insane matches that you need to check out!


----------



## Pizzamorg

King of Sports said:


> *Heyyy... I was at that show!
> *
> I know what you mean though, death match wrestling today just has SO many botches. It really wasn't like that during the early-mid 2000s in CZW. Most of their matches flowed a lot better back then.
> 
> Oh man—if this is your first exposure to deathmatches and are interested in more, there's literally hundreds of insane matches that you need to check out!


Haha, my apologies! 

I'm currently fanning out small with the intention of going bigger, I know this year's King and Prince of the Deathmatches by IWA are out there and this years GCW's Tournament of Survival. I might consume them and then work out my next step after that.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Pizzamorg said:


> Been waiting for a proper version of TOD16 for months and decided to just bite the bullet and watch the Rough Cut that is currently out there, ironically since I was watching one match and then doing something else spreading the show over weeks I believe a proper version of this was released before I was done but oh well.
> 
> I wrestled, no pun intended, on my feelings about this show for a really long time because I want to say I LOVED this show but it’s hard to say that when the show is so poorly filmed (must you expose each spot and botch so heavily for fucks sake?), when it is taking place in a field in front of a bunch of shitty drunk ******** and pretty much every big spot is botched in sometimes genuinely terrifying ways but mostly in ways that make things really anti-climatic but I still want to say I loved this anyway as I have no exposure to death match wrestling at all, the most hardecore form of wrestling I’ve probably watched is Lucha Underground and I only watched this for Jimmy Havoc so in turn despite my years of watching wrestling I am genuinely seeing spectacles unlike anything I have ever watched before.
> 
> Guys taking bumps on cinderblocks, seeing them pull barbed wire out of their flesh, set themselves on fire, drag themselves through glass, seeing all the unique and imaginative weapons, fighting…not wrestling, fighting… until they are reduced to two husks of scar tissue as the blood stains on the canvas steadily increase… just holy shit. I don’t know whether by conventional standards this is “fun” but fuck me is it spectacular.
> 
> Complicated, right?


Man, I really hope you consider the Bluray/Dvd cut as I don't want shitty raw cuts to turn you off from the deathmatch style. If you want some reccs, feel free to ask any of us! We all have different tastes and might be able to give you a match or two to really sink your teeth into!



Pizzamorg said:


> Haha, my apologies!
> 
> I'm currently fanning out small with the intention of going bigger, I know this year's King and Prince of the Deathmatches by IWA are out there and this years GCW's Tournament of Survival. I might consume them and then work out my next step after that.


I'd avoid those two until full reviews come out, they're hugely swing or miss and mostly miss, (if you're asking me)


----------



## Pizzamorg

Don't worry I'm far from turned off, more like all in! There is just nothing else like deathmatch wrestling and as a brand new novelty for me it is all very exciting. I did start watching Tournament of Survival 2, the first two matches were so botchy, almost every big spot was botched in some way but the carnage is so imaginative I'm still having fun. One of the commentators sounds like Paul Heyman too.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Dare I say I have a few _lists_ to share, if you're interested. CZW has truly been the most underrated indy fed, since its inception.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

ExGrodzki said:


> I'd avoid those two until full reviews come out, they're hugely swing or miss and mostly miss, (if you're asking me)


In terms of King of the Deathmatch, I'd say it was skippable. The whole tournament was mostly bland, including one of the semi finals which was essentially a foot fetish death match. I hated that one.

Even with all the mediocrity, though, Rickey Shane Page and John Wayne Murdoch KILLED IT in the finals. They were easily the only reason to check out the show. Rickey is definitely my favorite modern deathmatch guy.


----------



## ExGrodzki

This promo is amazing


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

If anybody checks out Tremont vs Onita, I'd love to hear what you guys think of it! Or just the whole card for that matter. I'd love to hear some feedback on it.


----------



## El Dandy

ExGrodzki said:


> This promo is amazing


Only a few more hours now; this is gonna be a spectacle :mark:
God Lord Onita :mark:


----------



## Pizzamorg

You know in terms of those other deathmatches we were talking about, is there a specific thread to talk about them in?


----------



## Stormbringer

ExGrodzki said:


> This promo is amazing


Holy shit that was beautiful. Thank you and repped!

It's truly amazing that no matter the style, company, language or venue, watching someone grow and live inside the ring will always be awesome. Just the story I got from that 3 minutes and 48 seconds, blew me away. How the "trash" promotion can get so much right that the bigger companies get wrong is sad. But it gives me chills knowing that the essence of great wrestling is still alive all over.


----------



## El Dandy

well the carinval was in town tonight lel; turned into a six man and Onita buried CZW and called this death match "cheap" :lmao

Onita challenged Tremont to a real explosion death match in Japan. FUCK gonna have to wait a little bit longer but pls let this happen

:dead2


----------



## sXeMope

El Dandy said:


> well the carinval was in town tonight lel; turned into a six man and Onita buried CZW and called this death match "cheap" :lmao
> 
> Onita challenged Tremont to a real explosion death match in Japan. FUCK gonna have to wait a little bit longer but pls let this happen
> 
> :dead2


That's been rumored for a while. Shitty to see that it happened, but wrestling "insiders" have said that it was known for over a month but CZW said nothing.

Even worse Zandig is on Facebook saying that DJ is gonna be in the Japan match, which is also a 6 man. ugh.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Got around to watching Onita vs Tremont today, and it was pretty good. About what I expected from the match, it was really one of those matches where the actual in ring aspect is OK, but the importance and the crowd reaction carries it to that next level. You could really tell that Tremont was having his dream come true, and he did everything he could to make it the best it could be. I feel like Onita against a lesser opponent would have been practically a squash and mostly unmemorable. 

The 6 man tag aspect is definitely something controversial, and I'll say it wasn't really terrible. Definitely watching the match, about a third of the crowd heat really was extinguished when they got the other guys involved. What bothered me most about it was that neither Tremont or Onita were even involved in the final fall. Atleast have Onita pin Havoc. Anyways, I don't think that this was CZW's fault at all, as Onita is the Hulk Hogan of death matches both in notoriety and in terms of being a carny and going into business for himself. I also don't really like that there will be a rematch, as this is yet again a case of wrestling butchering the "Once in a Lifetime" tagline. Zandig was probably right that these two could have had their explosion match at the farm in Delaware and they would have been allowed, but that's me. They just want to milk it out to Japan because it's Tremont's dream (I respect that) and because Onita is Onita and he probably doesn't take US bookings very seriously. The in ring presence was still something special in the match and it definitely held a lot of gravity. If you go into this expecting a dream deathmatch along the lines of Gage and Tremont though, you'll be let down.


----------



## Donnie




----------



## sXeMope

Still holding out hope that Danny Havoc retiring is a work and he just stops doing deathmatches and does a character similar to Drake Youngers Golden Boy

Not sure how people feel about Jimmy Lloyd, but I really liked this promo.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Has anybody seen Nick Mondo's new movie "The Trade"? It was really damn good and did a good job of analyzing his career, deathmatch wrestling, and other stuff. The ending was also pretty awesome. It's on Amazon Prime if anybody didn't know.


----------



## Beatles123

bump for Cage of death?


----------



## Proc

I went to Cage of Death yesterday and put some quick videos together... those are literally my first youtube videos so go easy on me...


----------



## kovs27

So what was with Nick Gage running in?


----------



## sXeMope

kovs27 said:


> So what was with Nick Gage running in?


Seems to be setting up for a GCW vs. CZW feud and if so, that would be fucking awesome. Some people say that it wasn't planned but I highly doubt that tbh.


----------



## Proc

kovs27 said:


> So what was with Nick Gage running in?


TL;DR I don't know, but I don't think everybody knew it was coming. GCW vs CZW? Does GCW even have a real roster besides Nick Gage?

--------

Meltzer reported it today as an angle. Some fans I talked to after the show were sure it was a shoot. 
Gage and his little helper (no idea who he is) actually pushed me a little to the side to jump the guard rail.
I stayed a little after the show watching them take down the cage and talking to some people and at least some wrestlers were definitely at least *confused* about what the fuck happened there. The one big argument I can give you as to why it indeed could have been a shoot is the following:
Throughout the whole show a lot of the wrestlers and stagehands were on the second floor of the arena watching the matches, hanging out and whatever. You can see some in this picture, but at times there were many more than shown in this pic. Also that second floor surrounded half the arena, but in the pic you can only see part of it.










Within seconds of the Gage run in everybody upstairs dropped whatever they were doing an ran to the stairs down to the first floor aka the ringside area. It didnt look to me like they were prepared for this.

I am not saying this was a shoot, but it seems completely reasonable to me that lots of people working the show did not know it was going to happen.

GCW (Nick Gage's new promotion) runs a show next Saturday. Gage's little helper who handed out flyers during the run in also handed out the same flyers in front of the arena before the show. He in fact gave me a flyer when I arrived and I talked to him for just a second as they have Matt Riddle on the card next week and I have never seen him live. Anyway, that card has a main event of Nick Gage vs. Matt Tremont. Tremont and Gage got into each other's face and some shoving happened at the show yesterday - make of that what you want.

I posted a video with some of the highlights of the match and the whole run in and drama that happened after the main event earlier in this thread in case you didnt see that.


----------



## sXeMope

Proc said:


> TL;DR I don't know, but I don't think everybody knew it was coming. GCW vs CZW? Does GCW even have a real roster besides Nick Cage?


For the most part yes. CZW and GCW share a lot of talent, which could get interesting in an angle. Take someone like Jimmy Lloyd. Trained in CZW for a few years and did nothing and GCW made him a star. That goes for Shlak as well.


----------



## somerandomfan

I haven't gotten around to seeing CoD yet but without spoiling can someone give me a run down on the stories going into the show? I'll admit I don't follow CZW as much as I should.

Only result I've heard is Magnus beating Tim Storm which seems odd to do at a CZW show. What involvement does CZW have with Corgan's NWA?


----------



## Beatles123

somerandomfan said:


> I haven't gotten around to seeing CoD yet but without spoiling can someone give me a run down on the stories going into the show? I'll admit I don't follow CZW as much as I should.
> 
> Only result I've heard is Magnus beating Tim Storm which seems odd to do at a CZW show. What involvement does CZW have with Corgan's NWA?


NWA are restoring their old "Defend the title in any fed" thing. Its neat tbh~


----------



## ExGrodzki

Update?


----------



## sXeMope

ExGrodzki said:


> Update?


CZW is utter shit these days lol


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> CZW is utter shit these days lol


Back to F4WWON I go


----------



## FITZ

CZW appears to be one of the companies hit the hardest by WWEs over fishing. They lost some guys directly to NXT and WWE but I feel like they really lost a lot of guys to other Indy companies or other reasons.


----------



## Obfuscation

^Def agree w/that. It shows w/the roster today, although sometimes things do happen fall into a state of flux. (PWG hasn't been something I've liked for a while now, but that's even starting to get viewed differently as a whole by the change of who's booked atm) CZW on occasion has its up and down booking, though. On one side there's an aspect I like - MJF is now World Champion - then there's another like stalling Joe Gacy's heel faction by having him job to someone like Anthony Gangone. You take what you can get atm.


----------



## sXeMope

GCW probably has something to do with it as well. Since they blew up, CZW took a big dip IMO and the stuff CZW has done hasn't painted them in a good light (Supposedly called the police on GCW at some point and told some younger wrestlers that they can't work for both).

I could see a future where CZW eventually ceases to exist IMO. For years its felt like they're missing something, and GCW filled that void IMO. CZWs booking is shit, several top names have left, and the audience is decreasing. This is from their last show - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DdHBsnvWAAArPbG.jpg


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> GCW probably has something to do with it as well. Since they blew up, CZW took a big dip IMO and the stuff CZW has done hasn't painted them in a good light (Supposedly called the police on GCW at some point and told some younger wrestlers that they can't work for both).
> 
> I could see a future where CZW eventually ceases to exist IMO. For years its felt like they're missing something, and GCW filled that void IMO. CZWs booking is shit, several top names have left, and the audience is decreasing. This is from their last show - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DdHBsnvWAAArPbG.jpg


Holy shit.

& I went scrolling through SmartMarkVideo's GCW & CZW bluray/dvd offerings and it just looks like GCW is doing everything right and CZW, the opposite


----------



## Obfuscation

Yikes, that crowd is depleted. The card was hardly stacked - an understatement - still, not good. But, we'll see if this is a concern when their big events each year can't draw. If Cage of Death isn't bringing people in, time to start worrying.


----------



## Proc

Edit: Nevermind. Tournament of Death is coming up next weekend though


----------



## dele

FITZ said:


> CZW appears to be one of the companies hit the hardest by WWEs over fishing. They lost some guys directly to NXT and WWE but I feel like they really lost a lot of guys to other Indy companies or other reasons.


When CZW lost Younger, Moxley, and Callihan in one fell swoop I knew the clock was ticking tbh.

Add into that Gage leaving, Havoc retiring, and TJ not knowing how to work a match where he almost doesn't die and you have a recipe for disaster.



sXeMope said:


> GCW probably has something to do with it as well. Since they blew up, CZW took a big dip IMO and the stuff CZW has done hasn't painted them in a good light (Supposedly called the police on GCW at some point and told some younger wrestlers that they can't work for both).
> 
> I could see a future where CZW eventually ceases to exist IMO. For years its felt like they're missing something, and GCW filled that void IMO. *CZWs booking is shit*, several top names have left, and the audience is decreasing. This is from their last show - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DdHBsnvWAAArPbG.jpg


Moving away from death matches and towards "real wrestling" was fucking dumb. 100% agree. Will the ECW arena still not let CZW run there or do they think they can draw non wrestling crowds?


Quick request since this thread got re-bumped: does anyone have IWA EC Masters of Pain 2008? I've been trying to find it for ages. My buddy from college has the DVD, but he's all the way in the UP of Michigan.


----------



## sXeMope

dele said:


> Moving away from death matches and towards "real wrestling" was fucking dumb. 100% agree. Will the ECW arena still not let CZW run there or do they think they can draw non wrestling crowds?
> 
> 
> Quick request since this thread got re-bumped: does anyone have IWA EC Masters of Pain 2008? I've been trying to find it for ages. My buddy from college has the DVD, but he's all the way in the UP of Michigan.


It's not even that they stopped doing deathmatches. It's just like they stopped giving a shit about them. Look at TOD this year. It's filled with virtual unknowns. New faces in the deathmatch scene isn't a bad thing, but when 90% of the tournament is guys that don't do deathmatches regularly/the fans haven't seen in a DM before, it can make a lot of potential ticket buyers pass on attending. Also, if you're running a deathmatch show in the US 2018 and you don't have Markus Crane, Shlak, Ciclope, or Miedo Extremo on it, you're fucking up.


----------



## King of Sports

This will be the first TOD show since TOD: Fast Forward in 2007 that I won't be attending. It's mainly due to the location move. I was only about 50 minutes away from where they use to do it in Delaware but this new place in New Jersey is over 2 and a half hours away. If I was still hardcore into CZW like I was 10 years ago I may have tried to make it work but it just doesn't seem worth it at this point. I'll probably still pick up a DVD/Blu-Ray copy of it whenever it goes on sale.

Recently though, I've been watching a lot of MVs from current CZW and GCW events--and man do I agree that GCW is really taking the mantle of the "new CZW" from CZW. Having Gage there main eventing almost every show helps, also the fact that many shows that aren't even tournaments have hardcore/deathmatches on at least half the card, which is cool. Many CZW shows I've seen on the other hand have maybe one match where a chair or table is used. It seems very underwhelming compared to GCW's shows. They do still seem to do some deathmatches here and there but it seems like only once maybe every few months . I was really surprised when I saw RSP in a couple of matches where no weapons were involved. It seems like CZW is in a pretty big funk right now, hopefully this year's TOD will deliver.


----------

